# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > vor dem Studium - Studienbeginn >  TMS 2014

## el suenio

Hey Leute!
Kaum ist der TMS fr dieses Jahr vorbei, gehen fr diejenigen, die nchstes Jahr teilnehmen wollen, die Fragen und Gedanken los. Also, wer von euch wei jetzt auch schon, dass er nchstes Jahr am TMS teilnimmt? Ich bin jetzt schon aufgeregt  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich wrde mich ber einen Austausch hier freuen. 
Viele Gre
el suenio

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Hey Leute!
> Kaum ist der TMS fr dieses Jahr vorbei, gehen fr diejenigen, die nchstes Jahr teilnehmen wollen, die Fragen und Gedanken los. Also, wer von euch wei jetzt auch schon, dass er nchstes Jahr am TMS teilnimmt? Ich bin jetzt schon aufgeregt 
> Ich wrde mich ber einen Austausch hier freuen. 
> Viele Gre
> el suenio




... Fang am besten jetzt schon an fr den Test zu lernen  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Nein Scherz, schau mal im Tread TMS 2013 da findest Du viele Infos ... Viel Glck schonmal ;)

Ps. Warum nimmst Du eigentlich nicht am HamNat teil??

----------


## el suenio

>>... Fang am besten jetzt schon an fr den Test zu lernen<<
Ich bin dabei, aber momentan hab ich mir nur das "leichte" Zeug davon rausgesucht. Mathe muss warten  :Grinnnss!: 
Hab den Faden schon gelesen.
>>Warum nimmst Du eigentlich nicht am HamNat teil??<<
...,weil mein Durchschnitt zu schlecht ist. 2012 wurden Bewerber bis 1,9 zum HamNat eingeladen. Auerdem mchte ich sowieso erst meine Ausbildung zu Ende machen.

----------


## *Destiny*

Werde nchstes Jahr auch beim TMS dabei sein, hab auch schon bungsmaterial da ich ursprnglich dieses Jahr schon teilnehmen wollte  :Smilie:

----------


## -wilhelmina-

Mu man diesen Test machen? Ist der verbindlich?
Ist der sinnvoll fr mich? (DN 2,4 aus dem 1999)

Bin gerade etwas irritiert ...

----------


## davo

> Mu man diesen Test machen? Ist der verbindlich?
> Ist der sinnvoll fr mich? (DN 2,4 aus dem 1999)


Der TMS bringt dir nur im AdH etwas. Du knntest mit 2,4 zwar auch im AdH teilnehmen (und httest dort an manchen Unis mit einem exzellenten TMS- oder HAM-Nat-Ergebnis auch gerade noch eine Chance) aber ich vermute mal dass du auf die Wartezeitquote setzt, und dort ist der TMS (oder HAM-Nat) irrelevant (weder notwendig noch bringt er dir etwas).

----------


## MediPrincess

Viel Erfolg beim Lernen (bzw. ben). Und wenn ihr mit Mathe nicht so vertraut seid, dann fngt jetzt schon an einige allgemeine Mathe- Regeln zu lernen (zb. Potenzgesetze).

Und wer noch bungsmaterial braucht, kann sich ja noch bei mir melden. Ich brauche meine ja schlielich nicht mehr.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich habe dieses Jahr am TMS teilgenommen und wollte euch nur schonmal schreiben, dass ich euch gerne mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehe, so wie das in unserem 2013-Thread auch einige Teilnehmer vom Vorjahr gemacht haben!  :Smilie:  Zumindest mir hat das sehr geholfen!  :Smilie:

----------


## el suenio

Hey Destiny,
ich hab jetzt auch mehr als genug bungsmaterial (danke milka  :Grinnnss!:  ) und fhl mich nun so einigermaen bereit, nchstes Jahr teilzunehmen. Eigentlich wollte ich den Test sogar schon letztes Jahr machen, aber irgendwie hatte ich jedesmal Schiss...Jetzt aber wirklich, denn jetzt "muss" ich ihn machen. Warum hast du dieses Jahr nicht mitgemacht? Und was machst du gerade? (Schule, Ausbildung...)
Mit Mathe werde ich auch bald anfangen, weil es da bei mir echt ganz schn bel aussieht *hndebermkopfzusammenschlag* Ich hoffe, dass ich das berhaupt irgendwie hinkriege...

----------


## *Destiny*

Bin zur Zeit erst 12. Klasse und hab nchstes Jahr noch die 13. vor mir, komme zwar aus Bayern, aber mach mein Abi in Brandenburg an einer Gesamtschule mit gymnasialer Oberstufe, deshalb die 13te Klasse noch ;)
Da ich also noch Zeit hab und mich dieses Jahr nicht genug vorbereitet gefhlt habe, hab ichs also lieber aufs nchste Jahr verschoben und dann mit ordentlicher Vorbereitung, hoffe das zeigt dann auch Wirkung  :Smilie:

----------


## mr_brownie

Hallo Leute,

habe gerade gesehen, dass es schon einen Thread fr den TMS 2014 gibt und mich sofort mal im Forum angemeldet.  :Big Grin: 
Ich werde nchstes Jahr hchstwahrscheinlich auch am Test teilnehmen, der Zeitpunkt ist fr mich als Rheinland-Pflzer (wir bekommen im Mrz Abi) ja ziemlich perfekt.  :Grinnnss!: 
Finde es sehr schn, dass es einen solchen Thread gibt, in dem sich Gleichgesinnte austauschen und helfen knnen und dass sogar manche, die den Test schon hinter sich haben, den Anderen mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen.

Also dann, 
liebe Gre aus dem Rheinland  :Big Grin:

----------


## el suenio

Hallo brownie,
nun dann, ein herzliches Willkommen im Forum und natrlich schn, dass du gleich den Faden gefunden hast  :Grinnnss!: 
Da fhl ich mich ja gleich alt unter euch  :Grinnnss!:  Ich bin dann nchstes Jahr im dritten Ausbildungsjahr und muss den Test dann endlich mal machen, weil ich es sonst gleich lassen kann. Wahrscheinlich wird er mir sowieso nichts bringen, weil ich vermutlich eh ber die Wartezeit gehen muss. In welcher Region werden denn eure Durchschnittsnoten so sein? Ich hab leider nur eine 2,1, von daher luft der TMS eher unter dem Motto "Nichts unversucht lassen"  :hmmm...:

----------


## *Destiny*

Bei mir steht ja noch alles offen, letztes Halbjahr lag ich bei 1,6, das wird dieses HJ aber denke leider nicht ganz hinhauen und wird wohl eher bei ca. 1,9 liegen. Dann heit es sich in der 13ten nochmal richtig anstrengen und bei den Abi-Prfungen ja sowieso..

----------


## el suenio

Na dann, hau rein! Jetzt kannst du noch was verndern, wenn du einmal Prfungen geschrieben hast, leider nicht mehr. Ich wnsche dir gutes Gelingen!

----------


## mr_brownie

Bei mir ist auch noch alles offen, bin momentan in der 12. Klasse, habe also noch 2 Halbjahre und die Prfungen. Habe mir als realistisches Ziel 1,5-1,7 ausgerechnet. Mehr geht wohl leider nicht, habe wohl nicht ganz optimal gewhlt aber was solls  :Grinnnss!: 

Darf man fragen welche Ausbildung du machst, el suenio? Also rein interessehalber, wrde nmlich auch gerne eine Ausbildung machen, falls es durch den TMS nicht direkt mit einem Studienplatz funktioniert, bin mir nur noch nicht wirklich sicher welche  :Big Grin:  Vielleicht klappt es bei dir ja auch direkt mit dem TMS, bei 2,1 ist es ja noch mglich, wnsche dir und natrlich auch allen anderen schonmal viel Glck  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Erdbeermond

El Suenio, lass dir gesagt sein - ich bin mit 2,2 ber TMS und Beruf reingekommen - so schlecht stehen deine Chancen also nicht

----------


## el suenio

Danke brownie! Das hrt sich doch richtig gut an, dann hast du realistische Chancen, keine Ausbildung machen zu mssen. Wobei ich nur immer wieder sagen, dass ich uuuuunglaublich froh bin, dass ich erst die Ausbildung machen muss. Ich mache zwar "nur" Gesundheits-und Krankenpflege, aber mir hat das jetzt schon wirklich viel gebracht. Htte ich so einen super Durchschnitt gehabt, dass ich gleich htte studieren knnen, htte ich das natrlich getan. Mir persnlich wr das aber sicherlich nicht so gut bekommen, sptestens zum Berufseinstieg. Das soll jetzt aber keinesfalls heien, dass das bei anderen auch so ist.
Erdbeermond, ich hab bei meinem letzten Einsatz in der Notaufnahme sogar zwei Assistenzrzte kennengelernt, die einen Durchschnitt von 2,3 und 2,4 hatten. Das hat mich zumindest schon einmal insofern beruhigt, als dass auch die das Studium direkt und ohne Wiederholungsprfungen geschafft haben. Aber das waren auch noch andere Zeiten. Wenn man nicht grad 'nen spitzen TMS hinlegt, kann man das vergessen. Also stell ich mich lieber drauf ein, dass ich noch vier Jahre warte. Was hattest du denn fr einen Prozentrang im TMS und wie, WIE hast du das hingekriegt?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mr_brownie

Ja ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass eine Ausbildung vor dem Medizin-Studium sehr viel bringt, gerade die Gesundheits- und Krankenpflegeausbildung. Werde mich dafr auch auf jeden Fall bewerben.

Und wie sieht es bei euch in Sachen Planung fr den TMS aus? Habt ihr euch schon berlegt, wann ihr anfangt zu lernen und was/womit ihr lernen wollt etc.?

----------


## Tarentino

Hey hey!
So wie mr_brownie habe ich mich auch direkt hier registriert, nachdem ich gesehen habe, dass es diesen Thread hier schon gibt. Ich habe ebenfalls vor am TMS 2014 teilzunehmen. Im Moment bin ich noch Schler, ich gehe in die 12. Klasse und lande bei meinem Abischnitt so ca. zwischen 1,4 und 1,6. Letztes Halbjahr bin ich bei 1,5 gelandet, habe aber meinen Englischkurs getauscht gegen einen, dessen Lehrerin mich nicht so hasst wie die vorherige :P Studieren wrde ich am liebsten in Heidelberg oder Tbingen -> TMS ist also fast ein Muss fr mich.

Material zum Vorbereiten besitze ich noch nicht. Mchte mit der Vorbereitung in den Weihnachtsferien (vielleicht auch schon vorher, dann aber eher lockerer) zeitgleich mit den Abivorbereitungen beginnen ;)

Gru
Tarentino

----------


## mr_brownie

Hallo Tarentino,
1,4 bis 1,6 hrt sich doch schonmal ziemlich ordentlich an! Wei jetzt nicht genau, wie es in Heidelberg oder Tbingen aussieht, aber mit dem Schnitt hast du zumindest an einigen Unis eine sehr gute Chance, v.a. mit TMS.
Ich werde mit den Vorbereitungen fr den TMS wahrscheinlich Ende Januar anfangen, davor kommen nmlich meine Abi-Arbeiten (RLP  :bhh: ) und ich denke es ist ganz sinnvoll (wenn es von den Terminen her passt), sich erstmal auf darauf zu konzentrieren.
Bin derzeit auch noch am berlegen, ob es wirklich sinnvoll ist, sich fr 200 ein ganzes Vorbereitungspaket zu kaufen oder ob nicht doch die 2 Originalversionen zum Lernen ausreichen. Naja, ist ja noch ein bisschen hin  :Big Grin:

----------


## Puschll

alles weg

----------


## Puschll

alles weg

----------


## mr_brownie

Also mich wrde vor allem auch einmal interessieren, was diejenigen, die den TMS bereits absolviert haben, als bungsmaterial empfehlen. Blo die zwei Originalbcher oder doch fr jedes, bzw. fr spezielle Unterthemen ein extra Buch von fritest oder Meditrain kaufen? 

Das ist ja ein schnes Angebot Puschll. Bin im Moment leider noch am berlegen, was ich mir als bngsmaterial besorgen soll, aber wenn ich mich entschieden habe, werde ich gerne nochmal auf deine Angebote zurckkommen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Originalversion nehmen, durcharbeiten, schauen wo man Probleme hat, dafr bungsmaterial besorgen. So wrd ichs immer empfehlen.

----------


## Puschll

Also ich habe mir auch zunchst die beiden Originalversionen gekauft, mich dann damit auf den EMS vorbereitet, den EMS mitgeschrieben  - das Etgebnis war gar nicht mal so schlecht aber zum Studienplatz hat's leider nicht gereicht.
Daraufhin habe ich mich auf den TMS ein Jahr spter ausfhrlicher vorbereitet (auch weil mir die Aufgaben im EMS Test schwerer vorkamen als die in den VO I +II )
Habe mir dann zu fast allen Untertest bungsbcher gekauft, da man echt durch ben besser wird... auer vielleicht beim Textverstndnis oder med. nat. Verstndnis... Das kann man meines Erachtens nicht gro ben.
Ich habe mir dann zum Groteil die Bcher von Fritest gekauft, da ich hier mehrfach gelesen habe, dass dort die Auffaben schwerer sind als in den OV s ... Und ich muss sagen, dass ich da voll zustimme! Gerade bei Muster und Schlauchfiguren sind diese Fritestbcher echt schwerer... Aber wenn man damit bt kommen einen die OVs und spter der Originaltest echt einfacher vor... Und: der Konzentrationstest, der dieses Jahr im Originaltest dran war, war auch unter den bungsbgen von Fritest... Dadurch dass ich den schon kannte und mehrfach gebt hatte wurde ich im Originaltest komplett fertig
mit diesem Untertest!
Ich hoffe ich konnte euch etwas weiterhelfen!
LG

----------


## Melina93

Vor allem bei Muster, Schlauchfiguren Figuren &Fakten kann man mit bung eigentlich fast immer die volle Punktzahl erreichen im Test. 
Bei Konzentrationstest wrde ich euch empfehlen, auch etwas die "Exoten" zu ben, weil alle Buchstabenreihenfolgen (ft,pq,bd) die letzten Jahre drankamen. Bei uns dieses Jahr war es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass bd drankommt. Kann sein dass sie deshalb nchstes Jahr vielleicht eine Signalerkennenung nehmen oder einen von den Schwierigeren. Die kann man aber auch gut ben.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich wrder auf jeden Fall die Finger von zustzlichem Material zu "Textverstndnis", "Med-nat. Grundverstndnis" und "Diagramme und Tabellen" lassen. Ich fand vorallem das Buch zu den "Diagrammen und Tabellen" von Meditrain nicht gut und eher verwirrend! Darauf wrde ich mich tatschlich nur mit den Originalversionen vorbereiten, denn wie schon erwhnt wird kann man hier durch bung eh kaum besser werden. Zu den Quantitativen und formalen Problemen kann man sich noch zustzliches Material holen, ist aber nicht zwingend ein Muss, denn die Aufgaben sind im Test irgendwie eh teilweise anders (so empfand ich es zumindest dieses Jahr!). Zustzliches Material wrde ich auf jeden Fall zu den Untergruppen "Muster zuordnen", "Schlauchfiguren", "Fakten lernen", "Figuren lernen" und zum "Konzentrationstest" holen. Hier kann ich auch fritest empfehlen. Die Schlauchfiguren fand ich von Meditrain auch noch gut.

----------


## Liliac

Bei uns sind auch noch welche mit 2,1 reingekommen (dann halt exzellenter Tms) aber dafr sogar ohne Ausbildung und nur mit Fsj, also mit Ausbildung und Tms sieht es hier auch gut aus  :Smilie: 

Auch ich stehe euch gerne noch zur Seite wenn fragen da sind  :Smilie: 

Und bungsmaterial hab ich auch noch, originalversionen und Meditrain Bcher, alle so gut wie neu, hAb nie was reingekritzelt, falls irgendwer Interesse hat  :Smilie:

----------


## Melina93

Habe auch noch ein paar Bcher fr euch  :Smilie: 

Die beiden Originalversionen ( vllig unbeschriftet, alles wie neu)
Meditrain- Diagramme und Tabellen ( manchmal bisschen Bleistiftabdruck sichtbar, aber sonst wie neu)
Meditrain: Muster zuordnen ( leichte Gebrauchsspuren)
Meditrain: Schlauchfiguren (wie neu)
Meditrain: Aufgabensammlung zu Muster zuordnen, Schlauchfiguren, Figuren&Fakten ( wie neu)
Fritest: Konzentration ( da ist wirklich ALLES drin, von leicht bis total schwer, auch wie neu
von dem Studentenverlag: Figuren und Fakten- bungen fr den Medizinertest EMS/TMS, 20 Versionen fr beide Untertests
ebens falls vom Studentenverlag: Textverstndnis ( leichte Gebrauchsspuren- nicht von mir, sondern vom Vorbesitzer)
Fritest: Muster zuordnen ( leichte Gebrauchsspuren)
Fritest: Schlauchfiguren ( allerdings auseinandergefallen, wrde ich deshalb auch sehr sehr gnstig weitergeben. Sonst
                                  aber in super Zustand)
Medtest: Taste The Test Band 2 ( leichte Gebrauchsspuren)
Medtest: Muster und Schlauchfiguren ( wie neu)

ber Preise lsst sich verhandeln, kommt einfch auf mich zu bei Interesse  :Smilie:

----------


## mr_brownie

Vielen Dank fr eure ganzen Tipps. Die haben mir und bestimmt auch vielen anderen schonmal viel weitergeholfen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sum93

Wenn ich nochmal vor der Entscheidung stehen wrde welche Bcher ich mir anschaffe, wrde es wie folgt aussehen:

*Ntzlich:*

Die beiden Originalversionen OVI und OVII (eigentlich logisch ^^)

Fritest:
- Muster zuordnen (wie schon erwhnt sind diese Aufgaben bei Fritest recht schwer, aber genau das macht sie so gut als bungsmaterial!)

-Schlauchfiguren (ben, ben, ben...)

-Figuren lernen ( Hier sind die Aufgaben von Fritetst wieder sehr knackig und deutlich schwieriger als im TMS, meiner Meinung nach jedenfalls)

-Fakten lernen (meiner Meinung nach egal von welchem Verlag, ob Meditrain oder Fritest, ist alles hnlich ;))

-Konzentrationstest (bei Fritest liegen Folien bei, durch die man seine Fehlerquote gut auswerten kann, daher absolut zu empfehlen)

-Fritest Test Sim (einfach die Fritest Testsimulation. Fr mich recht empfehlenswert.)


Meditrain:

- Muster zuordnen (nicht so sauber gedruckt wie Fritest, manche "Fehler" entpuppten sich schlielich als Druckfehler. rgerlich. Schwierigkeit zwischen Originaltest und Fritest.Fand ich jedoch auch gut als zustzliches bungsmaterial)

-Figuren und Fakten lernen (hab ich mir persnlich nur gekauft, da dieses Themengebiet meine groe Schwche war, kann man gut damit arbeiten. Figuren einfacher als Fritest, da markantere Figuren. Fakten empfand ich berall als gleich schwer.)

-Schlauchfiguren (wer hier Schwchen hat und weiteres bungsmaterial sucht...)

- Konzentrationstest. (ich persnlich habe fast nur mit Fritest gearbeitet, nur als mir die Aufgaben ausgingen noch paar Runden aus Meditrain eingeschoben  :Big Grin:  )

Medtest:

-Mathematik im Test (fetter Wlzer. Sehr viele Aufgaben. Wie schon erwhnt ist das ben fr die mathematischen Probleme nicht so essentiell wie z.b. fr Muster, aber fr mich als Mathematikidioten waren die vielen bungen (und auch manche Tricks) aus diesem Buch sehr hilfreich :P )



*Was ich mir nicht wieder kaufen wrde:*

Meditrain:

-Diagramme & Tabellen (wurde schon gesagt. Verwirrend. Hat mir persnlich nicht viel gebracht. Vielleicht sehen das andre Teilnehmer anders.)

-bungstest von Meditrain (Aufgaben zu Schlauchfiguren, Figuren und Fakten lernen, sowie Mathe und Konz.test waren in Orndung, was mir aber total auf die Nsse ging, waren die Aufgaben zu Textverstndnis und Med.Nat.Grundverstndnis ! Hatte in den Originalversionen bzw Fritest IMMER annhernd volle Punktzahl, hier jedoch total versagt.)




Zu den anderen Bchern (z.b. die restlichen von Medtest) kann ich nicht viel sagen, mir haben die hier erwhnten ausgereicht.  :Big Grin: 

Hoffe die andren Alt-TMSler stimmen mir halbwegs zu  :Big Grin:

----------


## el suenio

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder als noch lebend. Dummer Sptdienst, da kommt man zu nichts *schimpf*  :hmmm...:  Ich bin ja nun gut mit mehr als genug bungsmaterial versorgt und werde definitiv anfangen, mir bei den quantitativen und formalen Problemen einen berblick zu verschaffen, welche Bereiche man knnen sollte. Ich hab da nmlich so gar keinen Plan mehr. Vor den Diagrammen und Tabellen hab ich auch Schiss. Ich glaub, da kreuz ich einfach irgendwas an. Ich vergleich mal ber die Jahre, welche Antwortmglichkeit am hufigsten vorkam und kreuz dann nur die an  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Destiny*

Ich hab jetzt endlich Notenschluss und in 2 Wochen dann Sommerferien. Werde in der Zeit dann schon alles komplett mal durcharbeiten. Von August bis Mai wird sich dann komplett aufs Abi konzentriert und an den Stellen an denen Zeit bleibt noch fr den tms vorbereitet, was aber denke ich leider nicht oft der Fall sein wird.. Deshalb die frhe Vorbereitung  :Smilie:

----------


## Tarentino

@Destiny
Habe ich das richtig verstanden: Du willst im August anfangen aktiv fr das Abi zu lernen? :O

----------


## *Destiny*

Meinte das auf die Noten die bers Schuljahr verteilt hinzu kommen, sprich klausuren usw., denn wenn die alle im gutem bis sehr gutem Bereich liegen, ist ja fr den abischnitt auch schon mal vieles getan  :Smilie:

----------


## mr_brownie

> Meinte das auf die Noten die bers Schuljahr verteilt hinzu kommen, sprich klausuren usw., denn wenn die alle im gutem bis sehr gutem Bereich liegen, ist ja fr den abischnitt auch schon mal vieles getan


Mache ich genauso, denn je besser das Abi bzw. der Schnitt, desto weniger braucht man ja schlielich den TMS  :Smilie:

----------


## Lidan

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe dieses Jahr am TMS teilgenommen und noch bungsbcher zu verkaufen. 
Habe mit den Bchern von Meditrain und den Originalversionen gearbeitet und habe mich recht gut vorbereitet gefhlt. 
Je frher man beginnt zu ben, desto besser wird das Ergebnis ! Denn ein groer Teil ist nur bungssache  :Smilie:  

Wenn jemand interessiert ist, bitte eine private Nachricht schicken. 

Hier eine Liste von den Bchern mit den dazugehrigen Preisen: 

1) OV 1 von ITB Consulting, 5. aktual. Auflage, Orginalpreis: 12,95 
    Mein Preis: 8  
2) OV 1 von ITB Consulting, 5. aktual. Auflage, Orginalpreis: 12,95 
    Mein Preis: 5  
Beide OV kosten zusammen normalerweise: 25,90  
Ich verkaufe beide fr 13 

3) Trainingstest zum TMS/EMS 204 Aufgaben mit Lsungsschlssel 
    Meditrain BAND 1, Orginalpreis: 26,90 
    Mein Preis: 18 
4) Figuren lernen- Fakten lernen, Meditrain BAND 2, Orginalpreis 27,95 
    Mein Preis: 19  
5) Schlauchfiguren, Meditrain BAND 3, Orginalpreis 25,95 
    Mein Preis: 16 
6) Muster zuordnen, Meditrain BAND 4, Orginalpreis 25,95 
    Mein Preis: 16 
7) Diagramme und Tabellen, Meditrain BAND 5, Orginalpreis 32,00 
    Mein Preis 25  
8) Aufgabensammlung zu den Untertests (Muster, Schlauchfiguren, Figuren und Fakten) 
    Meditrain, Orginalpreis 19,95   
    Mein Preis: 14  
9) Lsungsheft zu BAND 1, Meditrain, Orginalpreis: 11,95 
    Mein Preis: 8  
10) Aufgabensammlung zum Untertest Quantitative und formale Probleme
     Meditrain, Orginalpreis: 11,95 
     Mein Preis: 8  

Alle Meditrain-Bcher zusammen kosten normalerweise: 182,60  
Ich verkaufe alle fr 124 . 
Ach und ich hab noch einige Konzentrationstest brig aus dem Buch, die wrde ich dazuschenken, falls jemand das Gesamtpaket kauft. 


Sooo, fr sonstige Infos bitte privat anschreiben.  :Smilie:  
Bis dann !  :Smilie:

----------


## Wundertte

Hallo !
Dann mach ich mal mit bei der allgemeinen Vorstellungsrunde. Lese schon eine Weile im TMS 2013 Thread mit und war dann auch ganz beglckt als ich den fr 2014 gesehen habe.  :Smilie: 
Zur Zeit bin ich noch mit weltwrts fr ein FSJ im sdafrikanischen Busch und werde dann nchstes Jahr noch frhlich Praktika machen und nebenher Geld frs Studium verdienen.
Ich habe leider "nur" einen Schnitt von 2,0, bin aber trotzdem auf alle Flle beim TMS 2014 mit dabei. Auch wenn das Ergebnis schon echt richtig richtig gut sein msste, um eine Chance zu haben - ich will doch wenigstens alles versucht haben. 
Freu mich aufs (quasi  :Big Grin: ) gemeinsame Lernen und Verrcktmachen mit euch!

----------


## mr_brownie

Hey Wundertte! Bin zwar selbst noch nicht lange angemeldet, aber ich heie dich einfach mal willkommen!  :Big Grin:  Ein FSJ in Sdafrika hrt sich ja interessant an, habe so etwas auch im Sinn, denke da momentan an Kenia oder Namibia  :Grinnnss!: 
Bin auch mal gespannt, wie das mit dem Verrcktmachen laufen wird wenn der Test dann wirklich ansteht  :Big Grin:

----------


## LenaKatharina

Hallo alle zusammen ;) ich werde wahrscheinlich auch nchstes Jahr den TMS machen. Im Moment gehe ich noch in die 12, wohne aber in Rheinland- Pfalz, bin dann also im Mrz'14 voraussichtlich fertig.
Find es toll, dass es jetzt schon ein Forum fr den TMS 2014 gibt  :Smilie:

----------


## toni332012

Hallo zusammen! 
Ich werde nchstes Jahr voraussichtlich auch am TMS teilnehmen. 
Habe mein Abitur 2010 geschrieben. Danach ein freiwilliges soziales Jahr absolviert und mache aktuell eine Ausbildung als Gesundheits- und Krankenpflegerin (2.Jahr). Ich freue mich, dass es einen Thread fr den TMS 2014 gibt. Ich habe schon lnger in dem von 2013 mitgelesen und hoffe wir sind hier dann genauso aktiv  :Smilie:  

Wird eigentlich jedes Jahr in den gleichen Stdten geschrieben? 
Falls ja, wird jemand in Erfurt teilnehmen?

----------


## mr_brownie

> Wird eigentlich jedes Jahr in den gleichen Stdten geschrieben? 
> Falls ja, wird jemand in Erfurt teilnehmen?


Soweit ich wei sind es jedes Jahr die selben Stdte, auer dass vielleicht immer ein paar neue dazu kommen  :Smilie: 
Ich bin hchstwahrscheinlich in Koblenz dabei.

----------


## med_erna

Hey ihr lieben 2014-TMSler,

ich habe von diesem Jahr noch ganz viele, sinnvolle Unterlagen, die ihr gnstig von mir haben knnt. 
Gerade fr die trainierbaren Untertests solltet ihr zeitig anfangen, denn wenn ihr die zu erlangenden 20 Punkte austrainiert habt, dann habt ihr schon mehr als die halbe Miete fr ein Spitzen-Ergebnis. Macht nicht den Fehler und fangt wie ich erst 2-3 Wochen vorher damit an.

Lieben Gru

----------


## med_erna

Hallo ihr lieben 2014-TMSler,

ich habe von diesem Jahr noch ganz viel sinnvolles bungsmaterial, das ihr von mir gnstig haben knnt.
Besonders zu den trainierbaren Untertests solltet ihr euch Gedanken machen, rechtzeitig anfangen und viel ben! Denn mit austrainierten 20 Punkten je Test habt ihr schon mehr als die halbe Miete fr ein Spitzen-Ergebnis. 

Lieben Gru

----------


## MediPrincess

Ich habe auch noch Ubungsmaterial abzugeben  :Smilie:

----------


## toni332012

Was habt ihr denn noch so schnes?
 Ich hab mir jetzt erstmal die zwei Orginalversionen bestellt und be mit denen. Werde mir dann etwas zu den Untertests kaufen, die mir schwerfallen. Schreib ja im nchsten Jahr im Juni auch noch Examen...  :Frown:  Mal gucken wie ich beides zusammen koordiniere.

----------


## Zetsuna

Ich htte da auch noch was  :hmmm...: 
Von Meditrain die Untertests: Band 1-4

----------


## med_erna

Ich habe 

-zwei auerordentlich empfehlenswerte Leitbnde zum Test, in dem (fast) alle Tipps und Tricks rund um den Test und allen Untertests enthalten sind,
- jede Menge Aufgaben fr Schlauchfiguren, Muster zuordnen, Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten, Muster zuordnen, Figuren und Fakten lernen
- Programme zu Schlauchfiguren, Muster zuordnen, Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten, Muster zuordnen, Figuren und Fakten lernen - mit denen man bestens am PC ben kann 
- einige Texte und Fragen zu med.-nat. Verstndnis und Textverstndnis

Such dir was aus ;)

----------


## besucherin

Hallo an alle,

hiermit biete ich folgendes bungsmaterial an: 

ITB Consulting (Hrsg.) (2008) Test fr medizinische Studiengnge I. Originalversion I des TMS. 5., aktualisierte Auflage. Gttingen: Hogrefe - Zustand: neuwertig, jedoch wurde der Untertest "Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten" mit Bleistift bearbeitet und ausradiert

ITB Consulting (Hrsg.) (2008) Test fr medizinische Studiengnge II. Originalversion II des TMS. 5., aktualisierte Auflage. Gttingen: Hogrefe - Zustand: wie neu 

Standort: Augsburg, Bayern. 

Bei Interesse einfach eine PN schicken.

----------


## Qui

Da bung mageblich fr den Erfolg im TMS ist, verkaufe ich mein bungsmaterial, welches ich fr den TMS 2013 erworben habe.

-Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren BD.2 - Figuren u. Fakten lernen

-Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren BD.4 - Muster zuordnen

-Den Eignungstest fr das Medizinstudium EMS/TMS erfolgreich trainieren BD 6, Aufgabensammlung zum Untertest:Quantitative u. formale Probleme

weitere Informationen gibt es hier:
http://www.ems-eignungstest.ch/uebungsliteratur.htm


Alle Werke sind vollkommen neuwertig, d.h. es wurden keine Markierungen (auch nicht mit Bleistift) oder hnliches vorgenommen.

Kontaktiert mich einfach per Privatnachricht  :Smilie:

----------


## mintymint

hallo ! :Smilie:  ich habe den tms dieses jahr auch recht erfolgreich abgeschlossen (99%) und da wir in unserem tread liliac und erdbeermond hatten (die selbst die bldesten fragen beantwortet haben) dachte ich dass ich euch hier helfen werde falls fragen aufkommen. 



wenn ihr noch bcher braucht schreibt mir dann zustzlich eine pn. 
ich drcke euch jetzt schon die daumen!

----------


## el suenio

Hey mintymint,
verrat uns doch am besten, wie wir das auch schaffen knnen  :Grinnnss!:  Herzlichen Glckwunsch zu so einem super Ergebnis! Da knnte ich 20 Jahre ben und wrde das nicht schaffen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Laura12

Ach Quatsch, so schwer ist das gar nicht. ;)
Ich hab auch nicht geglaubt, so "seltsame" Aufgaben erfolgreich lsen zu knnen und hab's dieses Jahr trotzdem geschafft(99%). 
Also bt alle Aufgaben, von denen ihr glaubt das es euch was bringt sie zu ben. (Ich habe mithilfe des Tests in dem infoheft geguckt was ich kann).
Es ist machbar  :Smilie:  
Und wenn fragen sind, sind denke ich genug Leute hier aktiv, die den Test schon geschrieben haben und euch gerne helfen  :Smilie:

----------


## Puschll

edit-

----------


## Sum93

Ich hab Prozentrang 100 und ich garantier euch, dass das zu 95% auf Flei beruht ! 
Hatte am Anfang allenfalls die Hlfte an Punkten als zum Schluss meiner Lernzeit  :Big Grin: 
Also: ben ben ben   :Smilie:  Und wenn man irgendwo Schwchen hat: ben  :Big Grin:

----------


## mintymint

> Hey mintymint,
> verrat uns doch am besten, wie wir das auch schaffen knnen  Herzlichen Glckwunsch zu so einem super Ergebnis! Da knnte ich 20 Jahre ben und wrde das nicht schaffen


danke schn  :Smilie:  aber was die anderen sagen stimmt- ich htte anfangs (und auch whrend des test-tages) am liebsten alle mit einer gabel oder einem sehr sehr spitz angespitzten stift erstochen  :Big Grin:  (gut dass ich es nicht getan habe... htte bestimmt einen super artikel in der bild ergeben "die gelbe gefahr- asiatin luft amok mit gabel und bleistift!") 
mach einfach jeden tag einbisschen etwas egal ob du lust hast oder nicht (wenigstens sowas wie konz. schlauch und muster kann man ja jeden tag machen- alle paar tage dann diese beiden merktests und wenn du am we dann frei hast die lngeren tests. mathe kann man ja immer zwischendurch machen dh dreisatz und einfaches kopfrechnen ben )

----------


## RT123

Von mir auch noch nen paar Tipps:

Schlauchfiguren auf jeden Fall ben. Das sind sichere 100% wenn man den Dreh raus hat. Mathe ist i.d.R. Dreisatz, Potenzgesetze, Prozentrechnen. Muster zuordnen kann man auch noch ben, da gerne immer die gleichen Fehlertypen angewendet werden. (Gestreckt, gestaucht, Teile ganz weggelassen) Der Rest lsst sich nicht so gut ben es schadet aber auf keinen Fall jede bung mal gemacht zu haben.

Abschlieend: Macht euch auf keinen Fall zu viel Stress deswegen. Ich hab 2-3 Wochen vorher angefangen und trotzdem 90% erreicht. Ihr msst euch also nicht totarbeiten fr ein gutes Ergebnis ;)

----------


## Minima

Hey Ihr Lieben,

ich wnsche euch auch ganz ganz viel Glck.  :Smilie: 
ich hab gerade in den HighSPeed Tests wirklich fast alle Punkte geholt, und war am Anfang extrem schlecht.

Und was das Fakten lernen betrifft: Jung Mdels macht es mit der Loci-Methode. Ich hab dadurch nur eines falsch gehabt im Test. Obwohl ich an dem Tag extrem krank war, die nach vorher nich geschlafen hab mit Schttelfrost.

Bei der Loci Methode wars bei mir so, dass ich die Leute an verschiedene immer an den selben Platz gesetzt habe. Z.B. einen hinter der tr, einen an den TIsch und einen an die sple. das hab ich dann irgendwann so perfektioniert. wenn ihr jetzt anfngt damit, dann wird dass auch zum Test richtig gut  :Smilie:  ihr knnt mich auch gern anschreiben, alle die tipps die ich habe kann ich gerne weitergeben, ich werd auch mal ab und zu hier vorbeischauen  :Smilie: 

brigens habe ich 

smtliche Trainingsbcher von Fritest

die zwei originalversionen

smtliche Bcher von medtest

sowie alle lernbcher von meditrain

die bcher sind in einem topzustand, da ich nur mit Kopien gearbeitet habe.

Standort ist Mannheim. meldet euch einfach alles verhandelbar  :Smilie:

----------


## VdV

Hallo!

Falls es dieses Jahr nichts wird mit dem Ham-Nat, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, auch am TMS 2014 teilzunehmen..

Dazu wrde ich zunchst gerne wissen, ob es mglich ist, Hamburg als 1. OP und die Unis, die das TMS-Ergebnis als Auswahlkriterium beachten (z.B. Bochum, Mnchen, ..), als weitere OP anzugeben und dann an den Auswahlverfahren der verschiedenen Unis gleichzeitig teilzunehmen; sprich TMS-Ergebnis einsenden und gleichzeitig am Ham-Nat teilnehmen..

Oder ob es zumindest mglich ist, vorerst wieder Hamburg als 1. OP und die anderen als weitere OP anzugeben und dann je nach TMS-Ergebnis die Angaben zu ndern  :Smilie: 

Habe noch gar keine Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet, bruchte daher die Infos.. danke schonmal!

----------


## Neuroblast

Hallo zusammen,

hab dieses Jahr erfolgreich am TMS teilgenommen und mchte nun gerne mein Lernmaterial weitergeben, damit auch andere von diesem profitieren knnen. :Smilie: 

-TMS Originalversionen I+II
-Fritest Muster zuordnen
-Glaswrfel + Stromkabel (sehr guter bungseffekt!)

Dazu geb ich noch paar selbstgemalte Muster, selbst erstellte Konzentriertes-Arbeiten-Buchstabenreihen, sowie selbst erstellte Personensammlungen zum Faktenlernen!
Die Sachen befinden sich innem gebrauchten, aber sehr guten Zustand, hab nichts reingekritzelt, oder sonstiges!
Auch von mir nochmal der Hinweis, dass sich bung bei diesem Test wirklich auszahlt!
Gerade die Unterrubriken "Muster zuordnen", "Schlauchfiguren", "Konzentriertes Arbeiten", "Formen erkennen", sowie "Fakten lernen", aber auch "Quantitative und formale Probleme" lassen sich super trainieren.
Alles zusammen fr 25+Porto, kann aber auch abgeholt werden (Ruhrpott), bei Interesse oder weiteren Fragen, einfach per PM an mich wenden!

Beste Gre und viel Spa beim Lernen :bhh:

----------


## EVT

man kann nach dem tms ergebnis seine ortswahl ndern. natrlich kannst du auch hamburg auf dem 1. platz lassen und die tms unis auf den anderen, musst nur schauen, ob die nicht auch auf platz 1 wollen.

----------


## VdV

> man kann nach dem tms ergebnis seine ortswahl ndern. natrlich kannst du auch hamburg auf dem 1. platz lassen und die tms unis auf den anderen, musst nur schauen, ob die nicht auch auf platz 1 wollen.


Das ist ja schonmal super  :Smilie: 

Bochum und Mnchen z.B. haben keine Vorauswahl nach OP.. also nochmal zur Sicherheit: Ich knnte mein TMS-Ergebnis bei den entspr. Unis einschicken und danach trotzdem am Ham-Nat teilnehmen (solange die TMS-Unis nicht als 1. OP angegeben werden wollen) und je nach den Rckmeldungen (TMS-Auswertung der Unis und Ham-Nat) einen Studienort auswhlen?

Auch wenn ich z.B. ber den Ham-Nat einen Platz in HH und gleichzeitig einen Platz ber den TMS bekommen htte, knnte ich also auf den TMS-Platz einfach verzichten?

Man, viele Fragen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Giu211

Hey ihr Lieben,

habe Diesjahr den TMS erfolgreich mit 98% bestanden und habe noch jede Menge an bungsmaterial. Ich habe ausschlielich mit Kopien gearbeitet und wrde euch die Bcher natrlich vergnstigen. Zudem habe ich auch an einem Meditrain-Vorbereitungskurs teilgenommen und wrde demjenigen der alle Bcher kauft noch weiteres Zusatzmaterial schenken. Es knnen aber auch vereinzelt Bcher abgekauft werden. Bei Interesse einfach eine private Nachricht an mich. Viel Glck euch ALLEN!
MEDTEST:  Reinhardt Goertz Verlag

1.Titel: Mini - Med - Test
ISBN:3-9804514-X-Y   Neu 3727
2.Titel: Band 1: der Test - Check
ISBN:3-9804514-0-2  Neu 33,50 23
3.Titel: Band 2 Taste The Test 2 
ISBN:3-9804514-0-X   Neu 29 19

Meditrain
1.Den Eignungstest fr das Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren BD 1  TRAININGSTEST 26,90  16
2. Lsungsheft zu: Den Eignungstest fr das Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren BD.1 11,95  7
3. Den Eignungstest zum MedizinstudiumTMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren BD.2 - Figuren u. Fakten lernen 27,95  18
4. Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren BD.3Schlauchfiguren 25,95  16
5. Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren BD.4 - Muster zuordnen 25,95  16
6. Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren BD.5 Diagramme u. Tabellen 32,00  25 noch orginal verpackt.
7. Aufgabensammlung zu den Untertests: Figuren lernen,Fakten lernen,Muster zuordnen,Schlauchfiguren. 19,95  12
8. Den Eignungstest fr das Medizinstudium EMS/TMS erfolgreich trainieren BD 6 ,Aufgabensammlung zum Untertest:Quantitative u. formale Probleme 11.95  6
9. 10 neue Testversionen fr 2011. Studien zur Vorbereitung des EMS/TMS: Konzentrationstest 21,95  15
10. MTK Privatinstitut fr Testtraining (Hrg.): bungssammlung zum TMS/EMS Untertest "Muster zuordnen"  19,95  12
11. ITB Consulting (Hrsg.) Test fr med. Studiengnge- Originalversion 1 des TMS, 5.Aufl. 12,95  7
12. ITB Consulting (Hrsg.) Test fr med. Studiengnge- Originalversion 2 des TMS, 5.Aufl. 12,95  7
Fritest
- MED-SIM, Vollstndiger Medizintest in Originallnge
Neupreis: 21,80   15



- INTENSIV-Trainingsprogramm Muster zuordnen (8 bungsversionen, Tipps und Tricks Trainingsanleitung)
Neupreis: 9,80   6

- INTENSIV-Trainingsprogramm Schlauchfiguren (8 bungsversionen, Tipps und Tricks, Trainingsanleitung)
Neupreis: 9,80   6

----------


## davo

> Das ist ja schonmal super 
> 
> Bochum und Mnchen z.B. haben keine Vorauswahl nach OP.. also nochmal zur Sicherheit: Ich knnte mein TMS-Ergebnis bei den entspr. Unis einschicken und danach trotzdem am Ham-Nat teilnehmen (solange die TMS-Unis nicht als 1. OP angegeben werden wollen) und je nach den Rckmeldungen (TMS-Auswertung der Unis und Ham-Nat) einen Studienort auswhlen?
> 
> Auch wenn ich z.B. ber den Ham-Nat einen Platz in HH und gleichzeitig einen Platz ber den TMS bekommen htte, knnte ich also auf den TMS-Platz einfach verzichten?
> 
> Man, viele Fragen


Ja, du kannst noch alles ndern. Siehe http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=793

"Fr Altabiturienten, die am TMS 2013 teilnehmen, gilt folgende Sonderregelung:
Sie drfen in Kenntnis Ihres TMS-Ergebnisses die Studienorte fr das AdH und auch Ihren Studiengangwunsch einmalig neu festlegen.
Da nderungen in AntOn fr Altabiturienten nicht mehr mglich sind (s. Termine), nehmen Sie die nderung formlos schriftlich vor und senden unter Angabe Ihrer Registriernummer diese zusammen mit der Kopie des Testergebnisses bis zum 15. Juli 2013 (Eingang bei hochschulstart.de) auf dem Postweg zu. "

Aber nachtrglich whlen welchen Platz du annehmen willst kannst du nie. Du bekommst, wenn du einen Platz bekommst, immer nur einen Platz. Da entscheidet dann wie du die Orte gereiht hast.

----------


## EVT

richtig. daher den lieblingsort immer am weitesten oben whlen. wenn man einmal einen platz bekommen hat, ist das verfahren zuende.

----------


## VdV

> Ja, du kannst noch alles ndern. Siehe http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=793
> 
> "Fr Altabiturienten, die am TMS 2013 teilnehmen, gilt folgende Sonderregelung:
> Sie drfen in Kenntnis Ihres TMS-Ergebnisses die Studienorte fr das AdH und auch Ihren Studiengangwunsch einmalig neu festlegen.
> Da nderungen in AntOn fr Altabiturienten nicht mehr mglich sind (s. Termine), nehmen Sie die nderung formlos schriftlich vor und senden unter Angabe Ihrer Registriernummer diese zusammen mit der Kopie des Testergebnisses bis zum 15. Juli 2013 (Eingang bei hochschulstart.de) auf dem Postweg zu. "
> 
> Aber nachtrglich whlen welchen Platz du annehmen willst kannst du nie. Du bekommst, wenn du einen Platz bekommst, immer nur einen Platz. Da entscheidet dann wie du die Orte gereiht hast.





> richtig. daher den lieblingsort immer am weitesten oben whlen. wenn man einmal einen platz bekommen hat, ist das verfahren zuende.


Danke fr die Auskunft!  :Smilie: 

Ich mchte mit den Fragen nicht nerven, aber muss ganz sicher sein knnen:

Wenn ich z.B. HH als 1. OP, Mnchen als 2. und Bochum als 3. OP angebe, nach Bekanntgabe der Ergebnisse des TMS, die Reihenfolge nicht ndere, aber mein Ergebnis trotzdem einschicke; wird dann zuerst geprft, ob ich in HH zum Test eingeladen werde? Und wenn ich in HH zum Ham-Nat eingeladen werde, fallen dann meine Chancen im AdH von Mnchen und Bochum aus?

Also iwie ist mir die Reihenfolge der Schritte nicht ganz klar :S

----------


## Laura12

Genau und dann wrdest du den Ham-Nat machen.
Wirst du dann in Hamburg genommen sind alle anderen Unis uninteressant.
Reicht der Ham-Nat und evtl. Ham-int nicht aus, dann kommen die anderen Unis ins Spiel.
Also die Einladung alleine verndert deine Chancen im Adh von Mnchen und Bochum nicht ;)

----------


## VdV

> Genau und dann wrdest du den Ham-Nat machen.
> Wirst du dann in Hamburg genommen sind alle anderen Unis uninteressant.
> Reicht der Ham-Nat und evtl. Ham-int nicht aus, dann kommen die anderen Unis ins Spiel.
> Also die Einladung alleine verndert deine Chancen im Adh von Mnchen und Bochum nicht ;)


D.h. dieses TMS-Ergebnis zhlt also zum AdH, genauso wie der Ham-Nat?

Also ein letztes Mal  :Big Grin: 

Angenommen ich schneide im TMS sehr gut ab und whle beim AdH folgende Orte (und lasse Wartesemester und Abiturbestenquote einfach leer): 1. OP HH, 2. OP Bochum, 3. OP Mnchen

Im nchsten Schritt wird ja berpft, an welchem AdH ich teilnehmen kann. Ich schicke mein Ergebnis fr den TMS an die Unis.

So, jetzt wird doch zuerst - entsprechend der Angabe meiner Ortsprferenzen - berprft, ob ich zum Ham-Nat zugelassen werden kann?

Sagen wir ja.. dann msste ich doch eigentlich aus dem AdH von Bochum und Mnchen ausgeschlossen werden, oder nicht? (dachte immer, man knne nur am Auswahlverfahren einer Hochschule teilnehmen)

Oder kann ich gleichzeitig im AdH von HH und z.B. Bochum sein?

Falls es dieses Jahr nicht klappt, mchte ich es nchstes Jahr in HH nochmal versuchen, aber gleichzeitig ber den TMS auch die Mglichkeit offen halten, woanders einen Studienplatz zu kriegen, um nicht noch ein Jahr warten zu mssen; daher das ganze Gefrage, tut mir Leid :/

----------


## mr_brownie

> Sagen wir ja.. dann msste ich doch eigentlich aus dem AdH von Bochum und Mnchen ausgeschlossen werden, oder nicht? (dachte immer, man knne nur am Auswahlverfahren einer Hochschule teilnehmen)
> 
> Oder kann ich gleichzeitig im AdH von HH und z.B. Bochum sein?


Ja kannst du, du nimmst automatisch an allen AdHs deiner Prferenzliste teil. Du erhlst am Ende aber hchstens einen Studienplatz, nmlich an der Uni, die in deiner Prferenzliste am weitesten oben steht.

----------


## Prof.Dr.Acula

Hey ihr Lieben,

ich werde auch am TMS 2014 teilnehmen. 
Hatte es eigentlich auch schon dieses Jahr vorgehabt, aber nicht viel Zeit zum Lernen gehabt und dann doch kalte Fe bekommen. Daher habe ich mir diesmal gedacht, melde ich mich doch auch mal hier im Forum an. So ist man wenigstens immer in Gesellschaft von TMS-Lernern, die alle das selbe Ziel vor Augen haben;)

Denke ich werde auch jetzt schon anfangen immer mal sporadisch den ein oder anderen Untertest zu machen.. (wenn es nicht mal wiiiieder an der Umsetzung scheitert  :Big Grin: )

----------


## toni332012

Werden eigentlich die Leute, die zwar angemeldet sind, aber nicht zum Test erscheinen und diejenigen, die den Test abbrechen mit in die Gesamtwertung einbezogen?

----------


## Sum93

> Werden eigentlich die Leute, die zwar angemeldet sind, aber nicht zum Test erscheinen und diejenigen, die den Test abbrechen mit in die Gesamtwertung einbezogen?


Nein ;)
Wr aber ne coole Sache. Paar tausend mal 0 Punkte. Wrde sicher die Prozentrnge enorm pushen  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Destiny*

Das wre traumhaft  :Big Grin:  aber ich denke, diejenigen die "abbrechen" werden trotzdem mit eingerechnet, da sie ihren zumindest teils bearbeiteten Test auch abgeben mssen, oder?

----------


## Natrissa

Bin auch dabei nchstes Jahr  :Smilie: ! Wre auch an Materialien zur Vorbereitung oder auch Lerngruppen interessiert, falls sich solche bilden sollten.

----------


## RT123

Also die, die nicht antreten werden nicht mitgezhlt. Aber diejenigen, welche den Test abbrechen werden m.W.n. gezhlt!

----------


## *Destiny*

Also meinetwegen kann dann gern der ein oder andere Teilnehmer abbrechen ;) aber das sind dann wahrscheinlich eh welche von denen, die sich eher weniger vorbereitet haben..

----------


## s.harms

Halli Hallo!
ich hab dieses Jahr am TMS, sowie am Med.AT teilgenommen und wrde gerne meine Lernunterlagen weitergeben bzw. verkaufen. Die Lernmaterialien haben mir sehr gut zur Vorbereitung geholfen. Sind wirklich empfehlenswert. Habe sie teilweise gebraucht und teilweise neu gekauft. Hier eine Auflistung meiner Unterlagen:

Bcher von *meditrain:*:

-> Band 1 Trainingstest zum TMS/EMS - 204 Aufgaben mir Lsungsschlssel (Bleistifmarkierungen)
-> Lsungsheft Band 1 (UNBENUTZT!!)
-> Band 2 Figuren und Fakten lernen (keine Markierungen)
-> Band 3 Schlauchfiguren (keine Markierungen) 
-> Band 4 Muster zuordnen (Bleistiftmarkierungen) 
-> Band 5 Diagramme und Tabellen (Bleistiftmarkierungen)
-> Band 6 Quantitative und formale Probleme (Bleistiftmarkierungen)
-> Band 8 Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten (UNBENUTZT!!!)
-> Aufgabensammlung zu den Untertests (Muster zuordnen, Schlauchfiguren, Figuren und Fakten lernen) (nur Bleistiftmarkierungen) 

alle Bleistiftmarkierungen sind sehr dnn und schwach geschrieben. Kann man also sehr gut wegradieren, ohne groe Rckstnde.

Unterlagen von Medtest:
-> Taste the Test Band 1 (keine Markierungen)
-> Taste the Test Band 2 (keine Markierungen)
-> Mathematik, Diagramme und Tabellen (Bleistiftmarkierungen)
-> Figuren und Fakten lernen (keine Markierungen)
-> Muster zuordnen und Schlauchfiguren (Bleistiftmarkierungen)
-> Mini-Med.-Test (4 ausgewhlte Untertests zum Eignungstest Medizin) (keine Markierungen)
-> Konzentrationstest, 80 bungsbgen (nicht mehr vollstndig, da welche entfernt wurden zur Vorbereitung)

MED-SIM:

-> Eignungstest fr das Medizinstudium: Simulation! --> *2 x vorhanden*, einmal komplett neu, einmal mit Bleistiftmarkierungen.

Studenten EMS Vorbereitung:
-> Textverstndnis (27 medizinische bungstexte mit 162 Fragen geordnet nach Schwierigkeitsgrad) (Markierungen teilweise mit Textmarker)
-> Planen und Organisieren (5 Szenarien, 25 Fragen mit Lsungen) (Ausradierungen) 


Bei Interesse einfach eine Nachricht senden oder per E.mail an: sinchen_23@yahoo.de

 :Grinnnss!:  liebe gre

----------


## Sum93

> Also die, die nicht antreten werden nicht mitgezhlt. Aber diejenigen, welche den Test abbrechen werden m.W.n. gezhlt!



 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## monkey10

Hallo zusammen!  :Smilie: 
Habe mich neu hier registriert. Ich werde nchstes Jahr auch am TMS teilnehmen, da ich mit einem Schnitt von 1,6 (Abi 2013) wohl ohne TMS keine Chance habe. Habe mich zwar schon dieses Jahr beworben (die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt), aber ich werde wohl auf den TMS zhlen mssen. An die TMS-Schreiber von letztem Jahr: Wann habt ihr denn angefangen zu lernen? Dachte ab Januar reicht auch, aber viele fangen wohl jetzt schon an zu lernen... Hat jemand noch bungsmaterial zu verkaufen?

----------


## Qui

Kommt drauf an, was du erreichen willst. Wenn du z.B. nach Heidelberg willst und einen sehr hohen Testwert bentigst, dann solltest du schon frh anfangen, dich intensiv damit zu beschftigen. Natrlich lsst sich das ganze nicht pauschal festlegen und hngt sehr von deinem aktuellen Leistungsstand ab. Aus diesem Grund wrde mir die verschiedenen Aufgabengruppen einmal ansehen und dann selbst herausfinden, wo bungsbedarf besteht und, wo du Vorbereitungszeit einplanen musst. 

Ich habe im Mrz mit dem Ziel angefangen, Prozentrang 90+ zu erreichen. Konnte mich auch nicht allzu intensiv damit beschftigen, weil der TMS mitten in meinen Abiturprfungen lag. Im Endeffekt hat es trotzdem gereicht. 

Man muss sich fr eine gute Platzierung nicht zerreien. Es reicht, sich gewisse Lsungsstrategien zurechtzulegen und die Geschwindigkeit in der Anwendung zu trainieren. Es sollte also kein Problem sein, dein Ziel, welches es auch sein mag, zu erreichen ;)

----------


## mintymint

vlt holst du dir schonmal die 2 originalversionen und schaust wie viele punkte du in den jeweiligen aufgaben bekommst- jetzt anfangen wre zwar entspannter aber mach dir keine sorgen um die die sich so frh reinstrzen (mich hat das auch so nervs gemacht und ich dachte dass ich keine chancen mehr htte als ich mich angemeldet habe und da waren dann berall leute die schon vor dem test 2012 angefangen haben... aber am ende wurde es trotzdem recht gut  ) 
mit einem tollen schnitt von 1,6 musst du ja nur unter den besten 10% landen (und  selbst da httest du noch einen sicheren abstand fr stdte wie regensburg oder so) 
ich denke du knntest dir jetzt schon (gebrauchte natrlich- die original teile sind so berteuert...) bcher holen und vlt die kurzen tests ben (jeden zweiten tag  eine halbe stunde wird ja machbar sein )  :Smilie:

----------


## Qui

Zum Thema bungsmaterial:

Es wurden schon einige Beitrge in diesem Thema verfasst, welche sich dem Verkauf von gebrauchtem bungsmaterial widmen. Ich schlage vor, einfach mal ein paar Seiten zurckzublttern ;)

----------


## mr_brownie

> Hallo zusammen! 
> Habe mich neu hier registriert. Ich werde nchstes Jahr auch am TMS teilnehmen, da ich mit einem Schnitt von 1,6 (Abi 2013) wohl ohne TMS keine Chance habe. Habe mich zwar schon dieses Jahr beworben (die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt), aber ich werde wohl auf den TMS zhlen mssen. An die TMS-Schreiber von letztem Jahr: Wann habt ihr denn angefangen zu lernen? Dachte ab Januar reicht auch, aber viele fangen wohl jetzt schon an zu lernen... Hat jemand noch bungsmaterial zu verkaufen?


Schreibe zwar auch erst 2014, aber ich schreibe einfach mal, wie ich vorgehen werde: Habe mir bereits die beiden Originalversionen besorgt (wieso ich das jetzt schon gemacht habe wei ich selbst nicht mehr  :Big Grin: ), mache irgendwann mal einen Test unter Testbedingungen und werde mir dann Material fr die Testbereiche besorgen, die sich bei mir als Schwche herausgestellt haben. Ich denke, dass ich dann nach meinen Abi-Prfungen im Januar langsam anfange zu lernen.
Soweit ich das aus dem 2013er Thread (und auch hier teilweise) mitbekommen habe, sollte es ausreichen, wenn man im Januar/Februar oder auch im Mrz anfngt zu lernen. Aber das kommt natrlich auch immer auf einen selbst an, wie viel Zeit man hat, ob man arbeitet, ob man zeitgleich noch Abi schreiben muss oder was auch immer.
Aber wenn man die ntige Zeit hat, schadet es sicherlich nichts, einfach jetzt schonmal ganz relaxed und langsam anzufangen gewisse Teilbereiche zu lernen, man hat ja nichts zu verlieren!

----------


## Liliac

Ich hab damals im Februar angefangen, natrlich nicht jeden Tag was gemacht aber eben immer mal wieder. Wenn ihr frh anfangen wollt wrde ich euch raten die Mathe-Aufgaben mal zu machen. Vielen ging es eben so, dass diese Form der Mittelstufenmathematik eben doch schon eine Weile zurck lag. Da man Mathe nicht per se lernen sondern eher ben kann finde ich es perfekt damit frher anzufangen. Was auch sitzen sollte sind so Dinge wie Schriftliches Multiplizieren und Dividieren von groen und auch von sehr kleinen (Dezimalzahlen) Zahlen, Dreisatz rechnen usw. Da gibt es auch ganz tolle Aufgaben im Internet fr mittelstufenunterricht die ich damals genutzt habe  :Big Grin: 

Schlauchfiguren sind auch Super trainierbar, das kann man sich auch mal anschauen und wenn man den Dreh raushat immer mal wieder machen. Wenn man einmal dahinter gekommen ist dann sind das sehr sichere Punkte im Test.

Muster zuordnen eigentlich das gleiche wie bei den schlauchfiguren, wobei das mit den sicheren Punkten nicht zutraf  :Big Grin: 

Aaaber, warum ich Mathe als bungsaufgabe Nummer eins empfehle: man darf nicht unterschtzen, dass man nur begrenzt bungsmaterial zur Verfgung hat. Teilt euch das gut ein damit ihr auch vor dem Test noch was komplett neues zum ben habt, ich bin nmlich nicht der Fan davon schon bekannte Aufgaben zu oft zu machen, man wei ja schon irgendwie was die Lsung ist  :Smilie: 

Edit: und das konzentrierte und sorgfltige arbeiten auch gut ben! Da gibt es mittlerweile ja einiges an bungsmaterial, da sollte man sich das auch so einteilen, dass man regelmig ein Blatt bearbeitet und die Aufgaben dann auch gut sitzen, bringt gute Punkte im Test weil bei etwas schwierigeren Aufgaben die meisten anderen Teilnehmer dann schon nichtmehr so gut sind  :Smilie:

----------


## LenaKatharina

hallo,
also ich htte Interesse ;) mit der privaten nachricht klappt das aber iwie nicht so richtig.
lg

----------


## Dennis94

Hei,
ich bin am berlegen, den Test auch zu machen, jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es schlau ist den parallel zum Abitur zu machen. Was meint ihr?
Ich komme jetzt ins 3. Semester, ergo zw. Mrz und Juni habe ich mein Abi. Ich denke ich werde einen Schnitt um 1,5-1,8 haben. Damit msste ich einen ziemlich guten TMS erreichen. Meint ihr es lohnt sich, den TMS parallel zum Abi zu machen?
Falls ja, freue ich mich auf das gegenseitige Verrckt machen!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laura12

Hey ich habe 2012 mein Abi gemacht und den Test erst dieses Jahr und fand es fr mich die bessere Lsung(ich hatte so fr beides genug zeit zum lernen und hatte so ein besseres Ergebnis als oh erwartet htte)  :Smilie: 
Allerdings ist es schwer pauschal zu sagen, was besser ist.
Ich denke, jeder muss selber entscheiden, ob er sich dazu in der Lage fhlt, denn es gibt ja auch noch andere Mglichkeiten mit einem Schnitt von 1,5-1,8 zu studieren(Ham-NAT oder auswahlgesprche)  :Smilie:  es kommt auch darauf an wo du studieren mchtest  :Smilie:

----------


## Qui

Vor der gleichen Frage stand ich gegen Ende letzten Jahres auch. Habe mich dann glcklicherweise dazu entschieden, den Test gleichzeitig mit dem Abi zu machen, vor allem aus dem Grund, nicht "ein Jahr zu verlieren". War weniger schwer, als erwartet, da man selbst in der intensiven Vorbereitungsphase nicht mehr als 1 Stunde Zeit pro Tag in den TMS investieren muss. Bin unter den 10% Besten gelandet und konnte mich durch die Abiturprfungen sogar von einer Vorzensur der Note 1,6 auf eine Endnote von 1,3 verbessern. Hatte trotz doppelter Vorbereitung immer noch genug Zeit fr Freundin, etc.  :Smilie: 
Somit gesehen empfehle ich, Test und Abi im selben Jahr abzulegen. Das soll jedoch nur ein Ansto sein. Die Entscheidung selbst kann dir niemand abnehmen, da nur du selbst weit, wie viel Zeit du zum Lernen und Vorbereiten bentigst. Darber solltest du dir im Vorfeld intensiv Gedanken machen.

----------


## Dennis94

Okay, danke euch! ;)
Qui, ich denke so nen Schnitt werde ich auch haben, hats fr dich dieses Jahr schon gereicht?
Gre

----------


## Qui

Das wei ich jetzt noch nicht, da ich TMS und Abi erst dieses Jahr abgelegt, und mich fr dieses Wintersemester beworben habe.
Ich bin aber zuversichtlich, weil ich Regensburg als OP1 habe, und dort der Test bei Prozentrang 90+ mit 0,8 gewertet wird.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dennis94

Wnsche dir da ganz Viel Erfolg!  :Smilie: 
Wie hoch war der NC in Regensburg letztes Jahr, weite das? 
Gru

----------


## Qui

Dankeschn, den wnsche ich dir natrlich auch  :Smilie: 
Letztes Jahr lag er bei 1,3. Damals wurde der TMS aber noch nicht miteinbezogen, weshalb der NC dieses WS vermutlich ein Stck ansteigen wird.

----------


## Dennis94

Hei, hab mal so ne Frage,
werde wohl nen Abi so zwischen 1,5 und 1,8 haben. Was meint, ihr lohnt es sich da eher fr den HAM-Nat zu lernen, oder eher den TMS, oder vielleicht auch beides?
Gre

----------


## Mymla

verkaufe beide Auflagen der ITB - Test fr med. Studiengnge. Guter Zustand. Beide fr 10 zu haben. Bei Interesse gerne melden  :Smilie:

----------


## mr_brownie

> Hei, hab mal so ne Frage,
> werde wohl nen Abi so zwischen 1,5 und 1,8 haben. Was meint, ihr lohnt es sich da eher fr den HAM-Nat zu lernen, oder eher den TMS, oder vielleicht auch beides?
> Gre



Ich sag dir einfach mal wie ich das ganze angehen werde (mein Schnitt wird auch in dem Bereich liegen): erstmal mache ich auf jeden Fall den TMS, denn wenn der gut genug ist, dann ist man dem Platz schon ein gutes Stck nher. Sollte es mit dem TMS nicht klappen kann man Hamburg/Magdeburg ja immer noch als Op1 nehmen und am HamNat teilnehmen. 
Wrde mich also einfach mal auf beides einstellen, falls du das zeitlich schaffst.
Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen  :hmmm...:

----------


## davo

> Hei, hab mal so ne Frage,
> werde wohl nen Abi so zwischen 1,5 und 1,8 haben. Was meint, ihr lohnt es sich da eher fr den HAM-Nat zu lernen, oder eher den TMS, oder vielleicht auch beides?
> Gre


Am wichtigsten ist denke ich alles zu tun damit es 1,5 wird und nicht 1,8. Denn mit 1,5 hast du bei einem sehr guten TMS wirklich exzellente Chancen auf einen Platz, und teilweise sogar noch gewisse Chancen an Nicht-TMS-Unis - mit 1,8 hingegen kann es auch mit einem sehr guten TMS knapp werden. Der HAM-Nat war bisher fr Leute mit nicht so toller DN toleranter, aber dieses WS hat anscheinend auch der HAM-Nat deutlich angezogen. Aber 1,8 wird ziemlich sicher noch fr eine HAM-Nat-Einladung reichen, 1,5 sowieso. Da der TMS im Mai und der HAM-Nat im August stattfindet sollte es mglich sein sich fr beide vorzubereiten. Beachte dass du den TMS nur ein einziges Mal machen kannst, den HAM-Nat hingegen glaube ich beliebig oft. Deshalb wre mir beim TMS eine optimale Vorbereitung wichtiger als beim HAM-Nat. Das Wichtigste ist aber wie gesagt dass du deine DN optimierst - denn jede Zehntelnote besser wird dir enorm helfen.

----------


## mimi222

-----

----------


## Tarentino

Knnte nochmal jemand zusammenfasse, was seiner Meinung nach die besten Bcher zum lernen sind?
Ich habe gehrt man solle sich auf jeden Fall die 2 Originalversionen anschaffen und dass die Fritestbcher sehr gut sein sollen?
Wie empfandet ihr das beim Lernen bezglich auch der Meditrain- und Medtestbchern?

----------


## Qui

Ich hatte vom MediTrain Verlag

Muster zuordnen
Fakten/Figuren Lernen
Quantitative und formale Probleme

Und kann sie zur Vorbereitung empfehlen. Falls du interessiert bist, kannst du sie von mir haben

----------


## schwix

Mir ist nicht so ganz klar, was genau man fr den Test eigentlich lernen will.
Die Aufgaben sind anders als in jedem bungsmaterial, es ist kein MC-Test fr den man 
Fakten lernen knnte.

Alles was man zum vorbereiten braucht, gibts doch kostenlos auf der Website. Die essentiellen Punkte sind
Zeitmanagement, sorgfltiges, konzentriertes und schnelles Lesen/Arbeiten, ein gutes Gedchtnis und ein gutes
2/3-Dimensionales Vorstellungsvermgen.

Manches davon kann man trainieren, braucht dafr aber kein teures Testmaterial. Anderes muss man hinnehmen.
Ich hab z.B. nen gaanz beschissenes 3D-Vorstellungsvermgen. Bei Schlauchfiguren hatte ich n Prozentrang von 4.

Und trotzdem wars insgesamt 91% und ich habe mich nur mit dem bungsmaterial der Website vorbereitet...

----------


## mr_brownie

Mag sein, dass das fr dich zutrifft und 91% ist ja auch ein klasse Ergebnis. Aber es kann ja nicht schaden, sich gut auf den Test vorzubereiten. Dass man sich durch gezieltes ben in bestimmten Untertests verbessern kann, wird aus den Erfahrungen der Leute aus dem 2013er-Thread und auch hier ja ganz gut deutlich.
Muss natrlich jeder fr sich selbst entscheiden, aber ich sehe es so: man kann den Test nur 1x machen und deshalb will ich auch das beste herausholen. Selbst wenn das Lernen nur ein paar % ausmacht, wer wei, vielleicht reichen genau diese paar % am Ende aus.

----------


## Laura12

Ich hatte 99% im Test und sehe das so wie du mr_brownie man kann diesen Test nunmal nur einmal machen, deswegen habe ich viel der fr getan.
Ich hab mit dem Gratismaterial im Inet herausgefunden, wo meine Schwchen waren und das dann gezielt trainiert(hauptschlich mit Fritest). Auerdem hab ich die Originialversionen gemacht.
Klar man muss fr sich selbst entscheiden, wie man es macht, aber fr mich war es der richtige Weg und ich htte mir auch keine Vorwrfe machen zu mssen, wenn es schlechter gewesen wre, denn ich hab alles versucht  :Smilie:

----------


## Qui

> Mag sein, dass das fr dich zutrifft und 91% ist ja auch ein klasse Ergebnis. Aber es kann ja nicht schaden, sich gut auf den Test vorzubereiten. Dass man sich durch gezieltes ben in bestimmten Untertests verbessern kann, wird aus den Erfahrungen der Leute aus dem 2013er-Thread und auch hier ja ganz gut deutlich.
> Muss natrlich jeder fr sich selbst entscheiden, aber ich sehe es so: man kann den Test nur 1x machen und deshalb will ich auch das beste herausholen. Selbst wenn das Lernen nur ein paar % ausmacht, wer wei, vielleicht reichen genau diese paar % am Ende aus.


Sehe ich genauso. In einen Test, bei dem man nur eine Chance hat, und dessen Ergebnis mglicherweise ber das ganze sptere Leben entscheidet, kann man schonmal ein paar Euro investieren. Man sollte wirklich nicht am falschen Ende sparen. Es muss ja nicht gleich ein teurer Kurs sein.

----------


## wrc32

Hallo ihr,

nachdem ich in diesem Jahr erfolgreich am TMS teilgenommen habe und jetzt mein Studienplatz sichergestellt ist, mchte ich Euch folgende Literatur zum Kauf anbieten:

* TMS Originalversion I
* TMS Originalversion II

* Fritest Muster zuordnen
* Fritest Schlauchfiguren


Der Zustand ist ABSOLUT NEUWERTIG!!! Ich habe nur mit Kopien der Bcher gelernt, es sind somit KEINE Gebrauchsspuren zu sehen.


Ich habe mich ausschlielich mit diesen vier Bchern vorbereitet, es hat sich im Nachhinein als vllig ausreichend herausgestellt um unter die besten 10% zu kommen  :Smilie: 

Wer Interesse hat, bitte PN an mich, im Komplettpaket gibt's alle vier noch gnstiger.

----------


## VdV

Habe auch vor, am TMS 2014 teilzunehmen; mein Abischnitt ist 1,8.

Hier wurde ja geschrieben, dass man sich online vorbereiten kann; habe jetzt aber nichts auer dieser Infobroschre gefunden: http://www.tms-info.org/content/file...re_tms2013.pdf

Daher wrde ich gerne wissen, was man an zustzlichem bungsmaterial bentigt. Es geht aber wirklich nur um das, was ntig ist, um eine optimale Vorbereitung fr den Test zu erreichen; nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Das mag sich von Mensch zu Mensch unterscheiden, aber sicher gibt es doch ein Minimum an dem, was jeder gebt, oder zumindest mal gesehen haben sollte.

Bitte also um Ratschlge; vor allem derer, die den Test bestanden haben, aber sich nicht jedes Testheft von jedem Anbieter gekauft und durchgearbeitet haben  :Smilie: 

Ach ja: Wird man einem Testort zugeteilt, oder kann man selbst den gewnschten Testort angeben?

Edit: Die Antwort auf meine Frage bzgl. des Testortes habe ich hier bereits gefunden: http://www.tms-info.org/index.php?ID=50

----------


## *Destiny*

Online kannst du dich hier: http://www.medizinertest-vorbereitung.de/ auch noch vorbereiten ;) werde ich wohl auch noch zustzlich nutzen..

----------


## VdV

> Online kannst du dich hier: http://www.medizinertest-vorbereitung.de/ auch noch vorbereiten ;) werde ich wohl auch noch zustzlich nutzen..


Hmm.. ist natrlich mit gewissen Kosten verbunden.. (http://www.medizinertest-vorbereitun...ng-online.aspx)

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass es da bei allen Vorbereitungstests nur um die Aufgabengruppe "Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten" geht? Ich glaube die Investition wrde sich nicht unbedingt lohnen.. :/

----------


## *Destiny*

Nein, es sind alle Aufgabentypen enthalten, jedoch nur bei "Zwei Tests + Auswerte-Service" auch der Untertest "Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten", da dieser sich schlecht am PC bearbeiten lsst, werden dir hier Aufgabebgen zugeschickt, die du nach Bearbeitung wieder zurckschicken und auswerten lassen kannst. So hab ich es zumindest verstanden.  :Smilie:

----------


## VdV

Ah ok, wenn ich das so lese, ergibts Sinn  :Smilie: 

Beim ersten Vorbereitungstest kann man nur mit einer TMS-Originalversion im "Trainingsmodus" arbeiten und "die Aufgabengruppe „Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten" muss man selbst manuell auswerten".

Beim zweiten Vorbereitungstest erhlt man dann zwei TMS-Originalversionen, kann im "Trainingsmodus" arbeiten und zustzlich noch den echten Test simulieren (Zeitrahmen usw.). Die Auswertung fr die oben genannte Aufgabengruppe erfolgt wieder manuell.

Und beim dritten Paket gibts dann alles inkl. Auswertung..

Was ich jetzt noch gesehen habe: https://eassessment.conet-services.d...fFHjtlSn5hgQ==

Fr Test 1 hat man insg. 25h Nutzungszeit; fr Test 2 und 3 jew. 45h.

Ich glaube wenn berhaupt, wrde ich Paket 1 nchstes Jahr, ein-zwei Monate vor dem TMS in Erwgung ziehen. Und da ist die Frage, ob es sich lohnt, da die Aufgaben ja zum Groteil auch in den Testheften enthalten sein sollen. Muss halt jeder selbst wissen  :Smilie: 

Mit welchen Materialien wird denn noch so gearbeitet? Was ist ntig, was eher nicht? Will jetzt schon anfangen mit dem Lernen..

----------


## mr_brownie

Wenn du jetzt schon anfangen willst zu lernen knntest du schonmal die Mathe-Grundlagen fr den Untertest quantitative und formale Probleme wiederholen, in der Info-Broschre ist das glaube ich alles erlutert.
Naja und ansonsten wirst du an ein paar Investitionen fr bungsmaterialien wohl nicht vorbeikommen, wenn du wirklich jetzt schon anfangen willst effektiv zu lernen. Du kannst dir ja auch gebrauchte Sachen holen, die sind nicht so teuer und nach dem Test kannst du sie ja auch wieder verkaufen. Aber das musst du natrlich entscheiden  :hmmm...:

----------


## Hazel Grace

[QUOTE=schwix;1649695]
Manches davon kann man trainieren, braucht dafr aber kein teures Testmaterial. Anderes muss man hinnehmen.

Das sehe ich ganz hnlich. 
Natrlich ist der Test eine einmalige Chance und ihn in den Sand setzen will niemand. 
Trotzdem sollte man sich nicht gleich in Unkosten strzen. Zur Vorbereitung reichen eigentlich schon die Infobroschre und eins von den Originalversionbchern. Klar, Ergebnisse mit nem Testwert jenseits der 125 erreicht man hchstwahrscheinlich nicht ohne intensiv zu lernen. Zumindest bei mir hat es aber gut gereicht (98%), eine Originalversion anzuschaffen und nicht gleich die ganze Palette an Lernheften, die es so zu kaufen gibt. Das 2. originalbuch habe ich mir von ner Freundin geliehen, die den test auch gemacht hat, und teilweise Aufgaben in den Bereichen gemacht, in denen ich das gefhl hatte, mich noch verbessern zu knnen. 
In manchen Bereichen hat man aber einfach Schwchen, die durch ben auch nicht weggehen, wie zb Muster bei mir. Da habe ich eher Schadensbegrenzung betrieben und mich auf Aufgaben konzentriert, in denen ich gut war und bei denen ich tatschlich noch was tun konnte. Fr die Lernaufgaben kann man sich aber auch selbst Aufgaben ausdenken oder von anderen ausdenken lassen und Schlauchfiguren kann man hervorragend mit dem Zauberwrfel trainieren, der liegt bei vielen eh zuhause rum und kostet nicht mehr extra  :hmmm...: 
Am wichtigsten ist trotzdem das Abi, also lieber dafr mehr Zeit investieren  :hmmm...:  Ich verstehe sowieso nicht ganz, wie manche extrem viel Zeit fr die Vorbereitung auf den Test investieren, weil sie unbedingt Medizin studieren wollen, sich aber die zwei Jahre in der Oberstufe nicht einmal annhernd so angestrengt haben. Dabei wissen doch die meisten schon zumindest gegen Ende der Schulzeit, dass es Medizin sein soll. Dann lieber rechtzeitig reinhngen, bevor ein einziger Testtag darber entscheidet, ob man berhaupt nen Studienplatz bekommt  :hmmm...:

----------


## mr_brownie

> Zur Vorbereitung reichen eigentlich schon die Infobroschre und eins von den Originalversionbchern.


Klar, kann man so machen. Wenn man aber wie VdV jetzt bereits mit dem Lernen anfangen will, werden Info-Broschre und Originalversionen nicht ausreichen, weil es irgendwann einfach keinen Lerneffekt mehr gibt.




> Ich verstehe sowieso nicht ganz, wie manche extrem viel Zeit fr die Vorbereitung auf den Test investieren, weil sie unbedingt Medizin studieren wollen, sich aber die zwei Jahre in der Oberstufe nicht einmal annhernd so angestrengt haben. Dabei wissen doch die meisten schon zumindest gegen Ende der Schulzeit, dass es Medizin sein soll. Dann lieber rechtzeitig reinhngen, bevor ein einziger Testtag darber entscheidet, ob man berhaupt nen Studienplatz bekommt


Dass man sich zunchst aufs Abi konzentrieren sollte stimmt auf jeden Fall! 
Die (erfolgreiche) Teilnahme am TMS setzt ja aber im Prinzip voraus, dass man ein Abi < 2,0 hat und ich denke fr diesen Notenbereich muss man sich schon ordentlich angestrengt haben. Es spielen ja auch viele uere Faktoren eine Rolle (Lehrer, richtige Kurse whlen und letzten Endes ein wenig Glck), sodass viele einfach keine 1,0 erreichen knnen, egal wie sie sich anstrengen. 
Ich denke, wenn sich dann z.B. jemand mit 1,5er Abi gut auf den TMS vorbereiten will ist das absolut legitim  :hmmm...:

----------


## VdV

> Wenn du jetzt schon anfangen willst zu lernen knntest du schonmal die Mathe-Grundlagen fr den Untertest quantitative und formale Probleme wiederholen, in der Info-Broschre ist das glaube ich alles erlutert.
> Naja und ansonsten wirst du an ein paar Investitionen fr bungsmaterialien wohl nicht vorbeikommen, wenn du wirklich jetzt schon anfangen willst effektiv zu lernen. Du kannst dir ja auch gebrauchte Sachen holen, die sind nicht so teuer und nach dem Test kannst du sie ja auch wieder verkaufen. Aber das musst du natrlich entscheiden


Ok, dann kann ich ja erstmal mit der Broschre anfangen, um mir zunchst einmal einen berblick zu verschaffen.

Ich will ja investieren - aber nur fr das, was auch wirklich ntig ist. Und da brauche ich euren Rat  :Smilie:  Was sollte ich mir auf jeden Fall an Material kaufen? Sagts mir  :Big Grin: 




> Dass man sich zunchst aufs Abi konzentrieren sollte stimmt auf jeden Fall! 
> Die (erfolgreiche) Teilnahme am TMS setzt ja aber im Prinzip voraus, dass man ein Abi < 2,0 hat und ich denke fr diesen Notenbereich muss man sich schon ordentlich angestrengt haben. Es spielen ja auch viele uere Faktoren eine Rolle (Lehrer, richtige Kurse whlen), sodass viele einfach keine 1,0 erreichen knnen, egal wie sie sich anstrengen. 
> Ich denke, wenn sich dann z.B. jemand mit 1,5er Abi gut auf den TMS vorbereiten will ist das absolut legitim


Genau so siehts aus, danke.
Mein Abi habe ich ja eh bereits hinter mir..

----------


## Konaza

Ich verkaufe beide TMS Bcher.

Test fr medizinische Studiengnge II.
Test fr medizinische Studiengnge I. 

Falls sie jemand haben will, PN, Preis ist verhandelbar ;)

----------


## PumpkinSouup

wrde mir auf jeden Fall die Originalversionen kaufen; wenn du die erstmal durch hast, merkst du schnell, ob du noch anderweitig Materialien brauchst fr Aufgabengruppen, die dir schwer fallen. Ich hab mir dann spter zustzlich noch einen Block mit Konzentrationstests und ein Buch frs Muster zuordnen gekauft. Auerdem gibt's auch einiges kostenlos im Internet - man muss nur etwas suchen :P

----------


## missmedicus

Hallo,
hast du noch Bcher oder sind schon alle verkauft?

----------


## Sum93

Ich kanns nur nochmal sagen:

Es gibt einfach gewisse Untertests, die du so gut ben kannst, dass du als "Gebter" alle Ungebten meilenweit hinter dir lsst. Aber dazu ein paar persnliche Erfahrungen:

Ich war im Test dieses Jahr beim Konzentrierten und sorgfltigen Arbeiten z.b. vor der Zeit komplett durch, alle Prfer und Teilnehmer um mich rum haben mich angeglotzt wie sonst was, als ich den Stift weglegte. Ohne intensive Vorbereitung undenkbar.

Auch im Untertest Muster zuordnen fiels mir extrem auf:
Lief am Testtag fr meine Verhltnisse recht schlecht (kam nicht komplett durch, musste oft auf Verdacht ankreuzen, Tester nahm mir meine Uhr weg, ohne die ich es nicht gewhnt war zu arbeiten - Unterschtzt nie solche Strfaktoren, das bringt dich gleich mal aus der Ruhe!) und trotzdem kamen mit Abzug der Einstreuaufgaben 17 von 20 Punkten raus. Alter, ich erinnere mich wie ich mit 8 Punkten oder sowas im Februar angefangen habe. Man schult sich da so einen "Blick" an, teilweise hab ich die Fehler gar nicht bewusst wahrgenommen sondern nur intuitiv, unterbewusst. Zeig mir mal ein Naturtalent, dass das einfach mal so drauf hat.

Drittes Beispiel war Fakten lernen. Leute ich schwre euch, dies war meine persnliche Qualdisziplin. Wei noch wie schwer ich mich immer damit tat, konnte mir nocht vorstellen da berhaupt was reissen zu knnen. Doch da ich nicht einfach sagen wolte "Hm scheie, kann ich nicht, verdammt. Ach, lass ich weg, kann andere Dinge besser, b ich lieber die" (Hass so ne Einstellung  :Big Grin:   ) hab ich halt da auch das ganze Fritest und Meditrain Buch durchgeackert. Was kam am Ende raus? 20 von 20 Punkten. (Wobei ich hier ergnzen muss, dass ich whrend des TMS in jeder freien Sekunde nach Einprgezeit bis zum ABrufen der Fakten die einzelnen Geschichten im Kopf wiederholt hab. Bin die geistigen Stories immer wieder durchgegangen, hatte ich vorher in der Art noch nie gemacht, hat geklappt)

Schlauchfiguren soll man ja a auch gut ben knnen, aber dazu kann ich nix sagen, hab da schon mit 18 bis 20 von 24 angefangen, konnte ich mich ned so extrem steigern.

Ach ja, Mathe und Diagramme! War nie gut in mathematischen Fragestellungen. Aber da ich auch schon im Abitur mit reinem Flei und Beharrlichkeit hier doch was reissen konnte, dachte ich mir: Schei an, gibt nur ne begrenzte Anzahl an Aufgabentypen, ran an den Speck. Meditest sagt ja beispielsweise, dass diese Aufgabentypen schwer zu ben wren. Geb ich ihnen Recht. Schwer ja, aber nicht unmglich. Vorausgesetzt man hat genug Zeit dafr, hier machts halt mal wieder die Menge, man sollte einfach mglichst viele Aufgaben und somit Aufgabenstile abgedeckt haben. Mir persnlich fielen mathematische Aufgaben die mir bekannt waren immer sehr einfach. Aber einen komplett neuen Ansatz ausdenken, und das mitten im Prfungsgefecht? Hmm kann gut gehen, aber wetten wrde ich da nicht auf mich  :Big Grin:  Wie auch immer, kamen dann auch 17 Punkte bei raus. Mit Abzug der Einstreuaufgaben wohlgemerkt. Diagramme warns 16.


Noch kurz zu Textverstndnis und Med.Nat. Grundverstndnis:
War fr mich eigentlich immer das gleiche. Keine Ahnung wieso die da 2 Untertests draus gebastelt haben.
Gleiches Spiel: Text lesen - Frage dazu beantworten  :Big Grin: 
Hier kann ich zum bungscharakter nicht soviel sagen, ich denke hier greift wirklich mal das Prinzip der ITB: "Erfassung von jahrelang erworbenen Fhigkeiten".
Wo sich der Mathelehrer bei mir die Zhne ausgebissen hat, war der Deutschlehrer immer glcklich. So Zeug konnte ich einfach, hab daher nicht recht viel dafr gebt. Aber doch ein wenig um ein Gefhl fr die Art der Fragestellungen zu bekommen.


So. Wurde doch recht lang, aber ich wollte einen kleinen Einblick geben was bei mir persnlich mit ben so alles drin war. Mir gehen schon seit Jahren so Aussagen wie "Kann ich ned, kein Talent, kann nix dafr dass ich da schlecht bin" so aufn Wecker. Solche Statements sind mMn nur gerechtfertigt, wenn man sich im betreffenden Gebiet den Arsch aufgerissen - und ich meine WIRKLICH aufgerissen - hat.

Ich wrd jederzeit wieder mit dem damaligem Einsatz (ja auch aus finanzieller Hinsicht - hab immerhin knapp ber 200 Euro investiert) da rangehen. Und wenn hier welche schreiben, dass sie den Test mit nur den zwei Originalversionen gerockt haben wie die Rolling Stones, dann muss ich sagen: Respekt Leute! Aber ich frchte fr die meisten funktioniert das so nicht. Oder nein, eher: Fr Leute wie mich funktioniert das nicht.

Worauf ich raus will: Wenn euch hier manche erzhlen sie waren so gut, ohne groen Aufwand, vermeidet es bitte selber unvorbereitet reinzugehen, ihr knntet es bitter bereuen. Und ja man knnte dann sagen "Aber hey, Sum, alter, was wre wenn ichs auch ohne ben geschafft htte unter die besten 10 % zu kommen? Htte ich mir doch haufenweise ben und Bffeln gespart" Tja. Htte. Solange das klappt, is alles in Butter. Aber aus meinem persnlichen Freundes und Bekanntenkreis (haben bei euch da auch so viele eurer Kumpels den TMS mitgeschrieben? Ich war total baff, wen ich alles getroffen hab  :Big Grin: ) kann ich nur sagen, dass mit dieser "Ich geh mal rein und schau wies luft" Einstellung so gut wie alle auf die Schnauze gefallen sind. EINER, ich kenne genau EINEN persnlich der nen Prozentrang jenseits der 90 hatte und wirklich nur mal OVI und OVII durchgemacht hat. Die 10 anderen... tja. Von denen hrt man nix mehr zu dem Thema :b 

Und ja, ich hre schon das Bellen der Kritiker: "Aber he, gibt genug die sau viel gebt haben und trotzdem schlecht waren !" Fr mich persnlich wie wenn mir n Raucher sagt "Ich kenn aber den XYZ, der hat so gsund glebt und is an Prostatakarzinom gestorben, alter und etz gib dir meinen Onkel, der is 95 und raucht wie n Schlot" Ach ja. Stimmt. Du hast vllig Recht. Ich Idiot. 

Also, Abschlusspldoyer: Schaut euch das Zeug an. Wenn ihr denkt, dass ihr was berhaupt nicht gebacken kriegt, weil ihrs halt einfach Null drauf habt: Beschftigt euch erstmal intensiv damit. Schaut euch die Techniken an und dann bt des Zeug. Wo sich das besondert lohnt wurde ja oft genug erlutert. 

Manch einer fragt sich jetzt wahrscheinlich ob ich einen an der Waffel hab hier so nen Beitrag zu verfassen, aber in letzter Zeit ging mir das Gejammer und Rumgeheule meiner Altergenossen zum Thema Prfungserfolg dermaen auf den Senkel, dass ich meinen Unmut ber das Thema harte Arbeit und Flei irgendwo rauslassen musste  :Grinnnss!:  :bhh:  Meiner Meinung nach gibt es nur wenige Ziele die nicht durch Beharrlichkeit zu erreichen sind. Man muss nur die entsprechende Zeit dafr einkalkulieren.  Ach ja, ich hatte Prozentrang 100 mit Testwert 125.

----------


## PumpkinSouup

> Ich kanns nur nochmal sagen:
> 
> Es gibt einfach gewisse Untertests, die du so gut ben kannst, dass du als "Gebter" alle Ungebten meilenweit hinter dir lsst. Aber dazu ein paar persnliche Erfahrungen:
> 
> Ich war im Test dieses Jahr beim Konzentrierten und sorgfltigen Arbeiten z.b. vor der Zeit komplett durch, alle Prfer und Teilnehmer um mich rum haben mich angeglotzt wie sonst was, als ich den Stift weglegte. Ohne intensive Vorbereitung undenkbar.
> 
> Auch im Untertest Muster zuordnen fiels mir extrem auf:
> Lief am Testtag fr meine Verhltnisse recht schlecht (kam nicht komplett durch, musste oft auf Verdacht ankreuzen, Tester nahm mir meine Uhr weg, ohne die ich es nicht gewhnt war zu arbeiten - Unterschtzt nie solche Strfaktoren, das bringt dich gleich mal aus der Ruhe!) und trotzdem kamen mit Abzug der Einstreuaufgaben 17 von 20 Punkten raus. Alter, ich erinnere mich wie ich mit 8 Punkten oder sowas im Februar angefangen habe. Man schult sich da so einen "Blick" an, teilweise hab ich die Fehler gar nicht bewusst wahrgenommen sondern nur intuitiv, unterbewusst. Zeig mir mal ein Naturtalent, dass das einfach mal so drauf hat.
> 
> ...


 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:   :Gefllt mir!:

----------


## s.harms

Halli Hallo!
ich hab dieses Jahr am TMS, sowie am Med.AT teilgenommen und wrde gerne meine Lernunterlagen weitergeben bzw. verkaufen. Die Lernmaterialien haben mir sehr gut zur Vorbereitung geholfen. Sind wirklich empfehlenswert. Habe sie teilweise gebraucht und teilweise neu gekauft. Hier eine Auflistung meiner Unterlagen:

Bcher von *meditrain:*:

-> Band 1 Trainingstest zum TMS/EMS - 204 Aufgaben mir Lsungsschlssel (Bleistifmarkierungen)
-> Lsungsheft Band 1 (UNBENUTZT!!)
-> Band 2 Figuren und Fakten lernen (keine Markierungen)
-> Band 3 Schlauchfiguren (keine Markierungen) 
-> Band 4 Muster zuordnen (Bleistiftmarkierungen) 
-> Band 5 Diagramme und Tabellen (Bleistiftmarkierungen)
-> Band 6 Quantitative und formale Probleme (Bleistiftmarkierungen)
-> Band 8 Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten (UNBENUTZT!!!)
-> Aufgabensammlung zu den Untertests (Muster zuordnen, Schlauchfiguren, Figuren und Fakten lernen) (nur Bleistiftmarkierungen) 

alle Bleistiftmarkierungen sind sehr dnn und schwach geschrieben. Kann man also sehr gut wegradieren, ohne groe Rckstnde.

Unterlagen von Medtest:
-> Taste the Test Band 1 (keine Markierungen)
-> Taste the Test Band 2 (keine Markierungen)
-> Mathematik, Diagramme und Tabellen (Bleistiftmarkierungen)
-> Figuren und Fakten lernen (keine Markierungen)
-> Muster zuordnen und Schlauchfiguren (Bleistiftmarkierungen)
-> Mini-Med.-Test (4 ausgewhlte Untertests zum Eignungstest Medizin) (keine Markierungen)
-> Konzentrationstest, 80 bungsbgen (nicht mehr vollstndig, da welche entfernt wurden zur Vorbereitung)

MED-SIM:

-> Eignungstest fr das Medizinstudium: Simulation! --> *2 x vorhanden*, einmal komplett neu, einmal mit Bleistiftmarkierungen.

Studenten EMS Vorbereitung:
-> Textverstndnis (27 medizinische bungstexte mit 162 Fragen geordnet nach Schwierigkeitsgrad) (Markierungen teilweise mit Textmarker)
-> Planen und Organisieren (5 Szenarien, 25 Fragen mit Lsungen) (Ausradierungen) 


Bei Interesse einfach eine Nachricht senden oder per E.mail an: sinchen_23@yahoo.de

 :Grinnnss!:  liebe gre

----------


## VdV

@Sum93: Danke fr deinen Beitrag; du kannst dir nicht vorstellen, wie sehr du mich motiviert hast!  :Smilie: 
Jetzt msste ich nur noch wissen, mit welchen Materialien du dich vorbereitet hast  :Big Grin: 

Will mir erstmal einen berblick ber das Ganze verschaffen und dann ab Mitte September voll reinhauen - TMS 2014, Ham-Nat 2014 und falls mglich auch noch MedAT 2014.

----------


## Sum93

> @Sum93: Danke fr deinen Beitrag; du kannst dir nicht vorstellen, wie sehr du mich motiviert hast! 
> Jetzt msste ich nur noch wissen, mit welchen Materialien du dich vorbereitet hast 
> 
> Will mir erstmal einen berblick ber das Ganze verschaffen und dann ab Mitte September voll reinhauen - TMS 2014, Ham-Nat 2014 und falls mglich auch noch MedAT 2014.


Kein Problem, das war ja auch meine Hauptintention !
Wegen Materialien: Schau doch mal auf Seite 7 hier im Thread. Da hab ich alles schn beschrieben !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vespa2009

Hallo,
ich habe dieses Jahr am TMS teilgenommen und wrde nun gerne, falls Interesse besteht, die Bcher "Test fr medizinische Studiengnge"(eins und zwei) vom Hoegrefe Verlag (5. aktualisierte Auflage) abgeben. Bei Interesse bitte melden. Die Bcher sind so gut wie neu- also da ist nichts hineingeschrieben oder angekreuzt worden. Viel Glck bei eurem TMS!  :Smilie:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Biete meine TMS-bungsmaterialien, die mir nun zu einem Studienplatz verholfen haben, zum Verkauf an.

--> http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showt...75#post1658975 <--

----------


## Jay Kay

Hallo an alle  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich wrde gerne folgende TMS-bungsbcher verkaufen.

#1 Alle sechs Bcher von fritest 

#2 "Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren BD.5 Diagramme u. Tabellen" von MediTrain 

#3 "Taste the Test - Band 1" 

#4 "Test fr medizinische Studiengnge I: Originalversion I des TMS" 

#5 "Test fr medizinische Studiengnge II: Originalversion II des TMS" 

#6 "Der Test fr medizinische Studiengnge, Vertiefungstraining 'medizinisch-naturwissenschaftliches Grundverstndnis' und 'Textverstndnis'" 

#7 "Textverstndnis im TMS, EMS und MedAT-H" 

#8 "Mathe im EMS, TMS & MedAT-H: Untertest Quantitative und formale Probleme" 

Wer Interesse hat, schickt mir bitte ein pn mit seiner E-Mail-Adresse. Der Preis ist Verhandlungssache.

Liebe Gre

----------


## s.harms

Halli Hallo!
ich hab dieses Jahr am TMS, sowie am Med.AT teilgenommen und wrde gerne meine Lernunterlagen weitergeben bzw. verkaufen. Die Lernmaterialien haben mir sehr gut zur Vorbereitung geholfen. Sind wirklich empfehlenswert. Habe sie teilweise gebraucht und teilweise neu gekauft. Hier eine Auflistung meiner Unterlagen:

Bcher von *meditrain:*:

-> Band 1 Trainingstest zum TMS/EMS - 204 Aufgaben mir Lsungsschlssel (Bleistifmarkierungen)
-> Lsungsheft Band 1 (UNBENUTZT!!)
-> Band 2 Figuren und Fakten lernen (keine Markierungen)
-> Band 3 Schlauchfiguren (keine Markierungen) 
-> Band 4 Muster zuordnen (Bleistiftmarkierungen) 
-> Band 5 Diagramme und Tabellen (Bleistiftmarkierungen)
-> Band 6 Quantitative und formale Probleme (Bleistiftmarkierungen)
-> Band 8 Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten (UNBENUTZT!!!)
-> Aufgabensammlung zu den Untertests (Muster zuordnen, Schlauchfiguren, Figuren und Fakten lernen) (nur Bleistiftmarkierungen) 

alle Bleistiftmarkierungen sind sehr dnn und schwach geschrieben. Kann man also sehr gut wegradieren, ohne groe Rckstnde.

Unterlagen von Medtest:
-> Taste the Test Band 1 (keine Markierungen)
-> Taste the Test Band 2 (keine Markierungen)
-> Mathematik, Diagramme und Tabellen (Bleistiftmarkierungen)
-> Figuren und Fakten lernen (keine Markierungen)
-> Muster zuordnen und Schlauchfiguren (Bleistiftmarkierungen)
-> Mini-Med.-Test (4 ausgewhlte Untertests zum Eignungstest Medizin) (keine Markierungen)
-> Konzentrationstest, 80 bungsbgen (nicht mehr vollstndig, da welche entfernt wurden zur Vorbereitung)

MED-SIM:

-> Eignungstest fr das Medizinstudium: Simulation! --> *2 x vorhanden*, einmal komplett neu, einmal mit Bleistiftmarkierungen.

Studenten EMS Vorbereitung:
-> Textverstndnis (27 medizinische bungstexte mit 162 Fragen geordnet nach Schwierigkeitsgrad) (Markierungen teilweise mit Textmarker)
-> Planen und Organisieren (5 Szenarien, 25 Fragen mit Lsungen) (Ausradierungen) 


Bei Interesse einfach eine Nachricht senden oder per E.mail an: sinchen_23@yahoo.de

 :Grinnnss!:  liebe gre

----------


## Tina:)

Hallo zusammen! =)

Ich werde nchstes Jahr auch am TMS teilnehmen und suche daher noch bungsbcher.
Die beiden Originalversionen habe ich schon, htte aber Interesse an allem, was es sonst noch gibt! 

An diejenigen, die hier schon Bcher angeboten haben: Sind die schon verkauft oder noch zu haben?  :Grinnnss!: 
Ihr knnt euch auch gerne per PN bei mir melden!

Liebe Gre

----------


## Tina:)

Hey Lidan,
ich kann dir leider keine PN schreiben, bin aber trotzdem an den Meditrain Bchern interessiert!  :Smilie: 
Wrde mich freuen, wenn du dich bei mir meldest ;)

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Hey Tina,

meine Bcher sind noch alle zu haben. Hier der Link:

http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showt...75#post1658975

Kannst mir gern ne PN schreiben.

Gru,

Anna

----------


## Shtrudelll

Hallo Leute  :Smilie:  

haben sie sich schon fr den Testort entscheidet?

----------


## cathy_2

Hallo zusammen,

da ich den TMS dieses Jahr gemacht habe, stehen meine bungsbcher auch zum Verkauf. Mir haben sie sehr geholfen, ein sehr gutes Testergebnis zu erzielen  :Grinnnss!: 


*Test fr medizinische Studiengnge I,* 5. aktualisierte Auflage, Neupreis: 12,95€
Verkaufspreis: 8€

*Test fr medizinische Studiengnge II,* 5. aktualisierte Auflage, Neupreis: 12,95€
Verkaufspreis: 8€

*Meditrain, Quantitative und formale Probleme,* Neupreis: 11,95€
Verkaufspreis: 8€

*Meditrain, Diagramme und Tabellen,* Neupreis: 32€
Verkaufspreis: 20€

*Fritest, Schlauchfiguren,*  Neupreis: 15,90€
Verkaufspreis: 8€

*Fritest, Muster zuordnen,*  Neupreis: 15,90€
Verkaufspreis: 8€

*Fritest, Fakten lernen,*  Neupreis: 12,90€
Verkaufspreis: 6€

*Fritest, Figuren lernen,*  Neupreis: 12,90€
Verkaufspreis: 6€


Alle Bcher sind in einem sehr guten Zustand und haben nur Bleistiftmarkierungen, die sich leicht entfernen lassen.
Bei Interesse, knnt ihr euch einfach per PN melden  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Steexi

Cathy_2: Ich kann dir leider keine Nachricht schicken. Ich hab Interesse an den Bchern  :Smilie: 

Meld dich entweder bei mir oder schalt mal deine Einstellungen um.

Gre
Steexi

----------


## hurrikan

Ich verkaufe auch meine Bcher:

Meditrain Band 1-5 + Lsungsheft zu Band 1

Anselm Pfeiffer: -band 1 tipps, tricks und bearbeitungsstrategien fr den medizinerzest
                        -Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges arbeiten 

Alexander Hetzel: -Mathe im tms 
                           -textverstndnis

Fritest: -Muster
            -schlauchfiguren 
            -Figuren lernen 
            -Fakten lernen

Wert insgesamt ber 300€, da ich berwiegend mit Folien gearbeitet habe, sind nur in ein paar Bchern wenige textmarker-Markierungen. Ich biete das Gesamtpaket fr 250€ an, versand bernehme dann ich! 

Ich habe mit diesen Bchern im diesjhrigen Test 100% erreicht und studiere jetzt erfolgreich medizin in Mannheim!!! Es hilft also wirklich, mit Vorbereitung und den richtigen Bchern (;)) kann das jeder  :Smilie: 

Wer Interesse hat meldet sich bei mir ;)

----------


## DerNeuling

Ich habe mal eine generelle Frage. 

Wo bekomme ich Bcher wie die von Meditrain oder Fritest her? Ein paar der genannten Bcher finde ich ja aber eben nicht alle (zumindest nicht auf den gngigen Webseiten der greren Buchhandlungen).  :Confused: 

Luft das ber den Fachhandel?
Oder muss ich da in der Stadt beim Buchhndler, meines Vertrauens, nachfragen?

----------


## Sum93

> Ich habe mal eine generelle Frage. 
> 
> Wo bekomme ich Bcher wie die von Meditrain oder Fritest her? Ein paar der genannten Bcher finde ich ja aber eben nicht alle (zumindest nicht auf den gngigen Webseiten der greren Buchhandlungen). 
> 
> Luft das ber den Fachhandel?
> Oder muss ich da in der Stadt beim Buchhndler, meines Vertrauens, nachfragen?


Direkt bei den jeweiligen Anbietern bestellen (per Internet z.b.)  :Smilie: 

Meditrain:
http://www.ems-eignungstest.ch/uebungsliteratur.htm

Fritest:
http://fritest.ch/cms/Bestellen

----------


## Herbstmilch

Hey..

ich hab ja auch den Test hinter mich gebracht, und mchte nun mal einiges teilen was mir extrem geholfen hat Punkte zu holen.
Insbesondere in den Bereichen Fakten und Figuren lernen war ich wochenlang nie ber 10Punkte gekommen, dieser Umstand hat mich sehr gergert und ich habe meine ganz persnliche Strategie entwickelt, einige Wochen vor dem eigentlichen Test.

Es ist zwar noch sehr frh, aber wenn es schon Leute unter euch gibt die bereits lernen, mchte ich mit euch meinen Tipp teilen der mir fast volle Punktzahl gebracht hat.

Fakten lernen: hatte 19 Punkte. Ich habe mir das Alter der Patienten immer als Trikot gemerkt, so ne Art Startnummer  :Smilie: 
Auerdem hab ich hierbei die LOCI-Methode angewandt. Ich hab die Personen immer in derselben Reihenfolge irgendwo platziert (vorher habe ich einige Stunden damit verbracht diese Stellen ein fr allemal festzulegen).
Beispielsweise ist die letzte Gruppe der Patienten im Badezimmer gewesen. (einer an der Heizung, einer in der Badewanne und einer am Waschbecken :Smilie:   )
Und die Krankheiten hab ich mir immer bildlich vorgestellt, also bspw. Hrsturz, war fr mich das Ohr war, dass in der Kche ins Waschbecken gefallen ist.

Zum Figuren lernen: 18 Punkte. Ich habe mir die versautesten Dinge vorgestellt, sowie versucht einen auf fotograf zu machen, und die Figuren innerlich zu fotografieren.. (ich hoffe ihr denkt jetzt nicht, dass ich verrckt bin oder so..)
aber mir hat das extrem geholfen.

Ich wnsche euch viel Glck.

----------


## Mannheimer

Weil es hier grad jemand schreibt: Die Loci-Methode ist wirklich sehr mchtig und kommt aus dem Gedchtnissport. Besonders das bungsmaterial von "Prpkurs TMS" sttzt sich darauf und erklrt diese Methode ziemlich ausgiebig. Fr Fakten Lernen hat es mir sehr geholfen, ist definitiv berlegen; ich greif sogar mittlerweile im Medizinstudium auf diese Technik zurck, die Vorklinik hat ja teilweise jede Menge stumpfer Fakten zum Lernen ;) Ich hatte Schlauchfiguren ebenfalls mit "Fritest" und "Prpkurs TMS" gelernt, die anderen Bereiche waren ja eher schwer zu ben. Ich wnsch euch viel Glck im Test!

----------


## Neuroblast

Okay, dann geb ich auch nochmal meine Erfahrungen weiter, vllt kann ja jemand von diesen profitieren :Smilie: 
Auf jeden Fall lsst sich durch eine gute, ehrgeizige Vorbereitung eine ordentliche Verbesserung hinsichtlich der Aufgabenbearbeitung erzielen, sowohl in qualitativer, als auch in quantitativer Hinsicht!
Man muss fr ein ordentliches Abschneiden wirklich kein Einstein sein, das bin ich nmlich auch nicht, es hat trotzdem fr ein Ergebnis unter den besten 10% des Jahrgangs gereicht!

1)Muster zuordnen
Bin ich anfangs sehr schlecht gewesen, konnte mich aber im Laufe der Zeit enorm steigern. Habe mit den Originalversionen und dem Fritest-Heft gearbeitet.
In diesem Untertest lohnt sich meines Empfindens nach der Erwerb weiterer Materialien, da die Muster der Originalversionen sonst schnell bekannt sind.
Wichtig ist beim berprfen nicht die genauen Fehler zu suchen und dadurch auswendigzulernen, sondern nur die Fehlerquote auszuwerten, so bleibt das Lernmaterial lnger frisch :Big Grin: 
Trotzdem muss diese Testversion hufig wiederholt werden, damit sich das Gehirn an die Anforderungen gewhnen und besser schalten kann, wrde diesen Testteil bis zum letzten Tag vorm TMS tglich machen(natrlich nicht ab jetzt, sondern in der heien Phase). 

2)Medizinisch-naturwissenschaftliches Grundverstndnis
Dies ist meiner Meinung nach ein Test, bei dem sich frhe Vorbereitung lohnen kann. Habe mich fr diesen Testteil nicht vorbereitet, glaube aber, dass meine GuK-Ausbildung ordentlich was geholfen hat.
Auch wenn es mglich ist, die Logikaufgaben ohne Sachkenntnisse zu bearbeiten, hilft es doch ordentlich weiter, wenn man die einzelnen Begriffe schon gehrt hat und in einen Zusammenhang bringen kann. Wrde hierfr bei langer Vorbereitungszeit ein einfaches Anatomie-Physiologiebuch auf Ausbildungsberufniveau empfehlen, welches die Grundlagen bieten kann. Weiterhin wird durch das Bearbeiten eines solchen Buches auch das grundlegende Verstndnis fr Regelkreislufe, etc. gegeben, was ja fr den Untertest nicht ganz unwichtig ist. UND man lernt schonmal Grundlagen frs Studium :Smilie: 

3) Schlauchfiguren
Kann man sich auch super drauf vorbereiten. Ich persnlich habe dies mit den beiden Originalversionen gemacht und einem kleinen Glaswrfel, in welchen ich unterschiedlich gefrbte Kabel gelegt und mir diesen dann aus unterschiedlichen Blickwinkeln vorgestellt habe. Man braucht keine sonderliche Begabung im dreidimensionalen Bereich, sondern muss einfach nur die Regelmigkeiten verstehen(Wenn der Draht von der vorderen Ansicht auf mich zukommt, dann muss er von der rechten Seite von rechts nach links gehen, etc.).

4)Quantitative und formale Probleme
Hier wrd ich mich an die Empfehlungen der TMS-Broschre halten und frh mit der Vorbereitung anfangen, wenn mir Mathematik nicht so liegt. Die Aufgaben entsprechen immer bestimmten Aufgabengruppen, die man verstehen muss. Denke aber auch, dass es bei den anderen Aufgabentypen mehr und schneller Punkte zu holen und zu verlieren gibt, weswegen ich diese als wichtiger beurteilen wrde, als diesen Matheteil.

5)Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten
Auch hier lohnt sich Vorbereitung immens! Man kann sich fr diese Aufgabengruppe selbst Aufgabenzettel erstellen.Wichtig ist, dass sich das Gehirn nicht an einen bestimmten Aufgabentyp gewhnen darf! Man darf also nicht immer nur bd und pq machen, sondern muss immer variieren und einige Tage zwischen der Bearbeitung des selben Tests haben.
Einigen Leuten bringt es was, von rechts nach links zu arbeiten, ich hatte mich darauf festgelegt, stets von links nach rechts zu arbeiten. Hatte zu groe Angst davor, in der Stresssituation des Tests dann durcheinander zu kommen!

6)Figuren lernen
Auch sehr gut lernbar! Hab mit einem Kollegen zusammen gelernt und wir haben uns gegenseitig selber Figuren gemalt, um mehr Abwechselung zu haben. Einfach versuchen, schnelle, einprgsame Assoziationen zu finden, gerne mit persnlichen und/oder versauten, brutalen, politisch unkorrekten Bezgen :Big Grin: . Wichtig ist, diesen Test nicht mehr kurz vorm TMS zu ben um nicht durcheinander zu kommen.

7)Fakten lernen
Da kann ich mich den Vorrednern nur anschlieen. Hab auch mit einer abgewandelten Loci-Methode gelernt. Bei mir war der menthale Weg der durch die Wohnung. Jedes Zimmer war dabei fr eine bestimmte Personengruppe reserviert.
Die Bezge knnen wie bei den Figuren ruhig absurd sein, hauptsache sie sind einprgsam! Wenn eine Gruppe beispielsweise aus Taxi- und Fernfahrern etc. besteht, steht dann halt ein Bus im Wohnzimmer, der einem die ganzen Mbel zerlegt hat :Smilie: 
Wenn man bei der Reheinfolge mit der jngsten Gruppe anfngt und mit der ltesten Gruppe endet(oder umgekehrt), muss man sich auch nicht die genauen Alter merken. Man wei ja, durch die Raumaufteilung, welche Gruppe lter/jnger gewesen ist. Im Antwortenteil werden keine Altersgruppen genannt, die nicht beim Lernen auftauchen!
Auch hier die Empfehlung, diesen Test nichtmehr kurz vorm TMS zu ben, da man sonst leicht durcheinanderkommen kann. Wichtig ist aber, frh den mentalen Weg festzulegen und von diesem nicht mehr abzuweihcen!

8)Textverstndnis
Wie bei 2.. Wenn man gebt ist, medizinische/naturwissenschaftliche Texte zu lesen, ist man klar im Vorteil. Es kann auch etwas bringen, vor dem Lesen der Texte die jeweiligen Antworten zu berfliegen, damit man wei, worauf man seine Aufmerksamkeit vor allem richten muss. Auch das Anfertigen von Skizzen kann helfen(dieses geht ebenfalls einfacher, wenn man Regelkreiszeichnungen etc. schon gewhnt ist).

9)Diagramme und Tabllen
Da hab ich jetzt mal nichts fr gemacht. Wusste einfach nicht wie :Big Grin: 

Noch allgemeine Infos:
Schaut, dass Ihr euren Flssigkeitshaushalt unter Kontrolle habt! Habe gedacht, dass es zwischen den einzelnen Tests Pausen geben wrde, war aber ein Trugschluss. Wenn die Bearbeitungszeit fr einen Untertest vorbei ist, gehts direkt mit dem nchsten weiter.Also geht kurz vorher noch auf Toilette und trinkt nicht so viel! Wenn Ihr doch auf Toilette msst, wrde ich euch empfehlen, das in einem Testteil zu tun, in welchem man durch die Pause nicht so viele Punkte verliert. Also irgendwas, was 60Minuten dauert. Das ist kein Spa! Wenn ihr euch versuchen msst, Fakten einzuprgen und absoluten Harndrang habt, knnt ihr euch ja vorstellen, dass das nicht so lustig ist :Smilie: 
Packt eure Sachen vorher entsprechend den Vorgaben ein, nehmt ne Kopfschmerztablette mit, versucht die ganzen hibbeligen Menschen um euch zu ignorieren und euch auf das wesentliche zu konzentrieren!
Auch in der Mittagspause ist das wichtig, entspannt euch und lasst euch nicht verrckt machen! Fokussiert euch auf die nchsten Tests und denkt immer nur von Test zu Test! Wie beim Fuball auch!
Also, schn vorbereiten, die Mglichkeit des Tests gibts nur einmal und Vorbereitung lohnt sich! :Big Grin:

----------


## Herbstmilch

Wichtig bei mir war auch, dass ich gengend Testmaterial hatte.. hab glaub so ziemlich alles gehabt was auf dem Markt zu haben war

Ich hab zwar ziemlich viel Geld hingelegt, aber es hat sich wirklich gelohnt.. Zumal ich zu einem Studienplatz gekommen bin, den ich wegen privater Grnde nicht antreten konnte.. aber hoffe zum Sommersemester auf eine erneute Zulassung.
Gerade Fakten lernen und Figuren lernen kann man nicht oft genug trainieren..

da wrde ich echt nicht sparen, aber niemals zu nem Vorbereitungskurs gehen, weils sichs absolut nicht lohnt!

Ich konnte sogar mehrere male mit den Fakten arbeiten, weil ich mir die Fakten nicht auf Biegen und Brechen eingeprgt habe.. und erst nach einer lngeren Zeit wiederholt habe..

----------


## hurrikan

So jetzt habe ich noch:


Meditrain Band 1-5 + Lsungsheft zu Band 1

Anselm Pfeiffer: -Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges arbeiten 

Alexander Hetzel: -textverstndnis

Ich habe mit diesen Bchern im diesjhrigen Test 100% erreicht und studiere jetzt erfolgreich medizin in Mannheim!!! Es hilft also wirklich, mit Vorbereitung und den richtigen Bchern (;)) kann das jeder 

Wer Interesse hat meldet sich bei mir ;)

----------


## Melina93

Hab auch noch Bcher zu verkaufen  :Smilie: 

fritest:  Konzentriertes und Sorgfltiges Arbeiten
meditrain: Muster zuordnen
meditrain: Schlauchfiguren
meditrain: Muster zuordnen, Schlauchfiguren, Figuren&Fakten
meditrain: Diagramme und Tabellen
Studentenverlag: Figuren&Fakten
beide Originalversionen
medtest: Taste the Test Band 2
medtest: Muster zuordnen& Schlauchfiguren

Preis ist Verhandlungssache.

----------


## Mannheimer

Ja cool, dass jetzt mehr Leute mit der Loci-Methode das Fakten-Lernen angehen.

Ich hatte letztes Jahr das Gefhl, dass ich einer der wenigen war, die sich Prpkurs TMS gekauft hatten. Wie meine Vorrednerin sagt - man kann sich Erinnerungen auf einer Route ablegen, etwa durch die Wohnung. Coole Technik! Nicht ganz einfach zu lernen, lohnt sich aber!

----------


## Steexi

Groen Dank an die Tipps der Ex-TMSler, ich finde es total hilfreich die Erfahrungen der anderen zu lesen.  :Smilie:

----------


## DerNeuling

Vielen Dank. 

Kann ich das auch ber die Buchhandlung bestellen oder geht das nur online?

----------


## MissK

Ich verkaufe das Buch: *Test fr medizinische Studiengnge II*, 5. alktualisierte Auflage fr 10 inklusive Versand.

Es ist absolut neuwertig und ohne jeglichen Markierungen. 

Bei Interesse PN  :Smilie:

----------


## Xabi

Hey Leute,

werde auch am TMS teilnehmen, der Zeitpunkt kommt fr mich sogar ziemlich perfekt (Abi im Mrz -> RLP). Habe mir sogar schon einiges an Vorbereitungsmaterial besorgt. Werde denke ich nach meinen schriftlichen Abi-Arbeiten im Januar langsam mit der Vorbereitung anfangen, ich hoffe das wird was...

Auch von mir schonmal ein groes Danke an alle, die den TMS schon hinter sich haben und hier die ganzen Tipps geben. Hat mir bereits sehr geholfen! In einem Jahr lachen wir hoffentlich alle ber unsere Aufregung mit dem Zulassungsbescheid in der Hand  :Party:

----------


## Tarentino

Da es jetzt (noch vllt. sehr langsam) auf's neue Jahr zugeht, wollte ich mal die TMSler der vergangenen Jahre fragen, wann habt ihr denn so mit dem lernen angefangen? Fr viele ist der Test ja unheimlich wichtig, inklusive mir, daher mchte ich weder zu spt noch zu frh mit der Vorbereitung anfangen...

Interessant fnde ich auch, wann ihr, die so wie ich den Test '14 machen, anfangen wollt zu lernen?

----------


## Melina93

Ich hab genau an Weihnachten angefangen, einfach weil ich es eh nicht feiere und der Meinung war, dass ich lieber wenig und dafr regelmig was mache. Zum Ende hin, so zwei Monate vorher, habe ich dann mehrere Stunden tglich gemacht, einfach auch, um die Prfungssituation so realistisch wie mglich nachzustellen.

----------


## Laura12

Also ich hab letztes Jahr im April richtig angefangen.
Vorher hab ich halt nur die Gratisversion im Inet gemacht und mir anhand von den Ergebnissen Lernmaterial geholt.
Im April hatte ich dann Urlaub und konnte so jeden Tag mehrere Stunden was machen (hatte mir halt einen Lehrplan aufgestellt). Mir hat es so gereicht  :Smilie:

----------


## medimaus90

Ich finde, hier sind schonmal gute Vorschlge dabei. Aber dieses extrem frhe Anfangen zu Lernen ist doch etwas hysterisch. Ich hab im Januar mir einen berblick gemacht und daraufhin dann Material besorgt - nachdem ich meine Ergebnisse ein bisschen ausgewertet hatte. Das Ergebnis gibt mir Recht: Ich studier jetzt in Heidelberg =). Wo ich am meisten rausgeholt hab:

1.) Konzentrationstest: Kann man allein durch ein wenig bung schon starke Verbesserungen erzielen. Richtiges Tempo ist wichtig - nicht zu schnell, nicht zu langsam. Eben konzentriert. Macht man ein paarmal und sieht klar, wie man besser wird.

2.) Fakten Lernen, Formen lernen: ISt trainierbar! Hier hat jemand weiter oben von Mnemotechniken geschrieben - ich habs genauso gemacht. Hatte am Ende die volle Punktzahl und konnte nicht nur die Fragen beantworten, sondern gleich smtliche Fakten aufzhlen =). Holt euch bungen oder schreibt sie euch gleich selbst. Hab mir das bungsheft von Prpkurs TMS geholt, da war das erklrt, wie das genau funktioniert.

3.) mathematische Probleme: Formeln umstellen, Dreisatz etc. ben, ben, ben! Holt euch ein 10te-Klasse-Mathebuch o.., traininert diese Sachen zgig zu lsen. Zeit ist ein wichtiger Faktor!

4.) Schlauchfiguren: Ebenfalls viel gebt, stark verbessert. Gibt auch sehr viele Bcher dazu. Kann man zT. mehrfach lsen, weil man ja die Aufgaben "vergisst". Ich hab mal gehrt,  Mnner haben bei der bung Vorteile. Lasst euch nicht unterkriegen, Mdels ;)

----------


## Melina93

Figuren lernen und Muster sind auch super trainierbar, da lohnt es sich auch viel bungsmaterial zu haben.

----------


## Nessiemoo

Also auch Fachtexte lesen ist erbbar, nmlich durch Fachtexte lesen ;) Je mehr man liest, je mehr Begriffe man schon weiss, desto einfacher und schneller geht es. Ich hatte das Glck zB dass in TMS ein Text ber Photosynthese dran kam. Und das hatten wir grndlich in Abi gelernt, also war es nur die Sache von mal schnell schauen was die da wissen wollten. Also am besten ein Bio oder Physio lehrbuch nehmen und es kapitelweise lesen  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Hallo  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich habe mich auch gleich mal angemeldet, nachdem ich den Thread geehen habe  :hmmm...: .
Ich habe in Bayern 2013 mein Abi mit 1,8 gemacht. Weil ich eher mit etwas um 2,2 gerechnet habe (habe mich in den Abiprfungen nochmal sehr verbessert  :Grinnnss!: , habe ich den Gedanken an den TMS verworfen (ich habe nicht damit gerechnet, dass er mir bei dem Schnitt viel bringt), und mich auf viiieele Wartesemester eingestellt  :Grinnnss!: .
Tja, gerade mache ich meinen BFD und mchte dann dieses Jahr dann doch den TMS machen  :bhh: .
Jetzt habe ich eine Frage (habe schon im Forum (Stichwortsuche) & Internet rumgesucht, aber nichts wirklich dazu gefunden): Was haltet ihr von TMS-Vorbereitungsseminaren? Habt ihr schon eines gemacht, welche empfehlt ihr (oder auch nicht  :Grinnnss!:  ) etc.?
Ich bin fr alle Antowrten wirklich sehr dankbar! (Aber vielleciht bitte nicht nuuur "Geldverschwendung", oder "Geldmacherei"...Letzteres ist es nun mal ziemlich sicher :-/.)

Liebe Gre und einen schnen Abend  :Grinnnss!: !

----------


## Lisilein

hey ihr Lieben  :Grinnnss!: 
ich habe dieses Jahr den TMS gemacht (1,0 / 99%) und studiere dadurch jetzt Medizin .
Mir hat es sehr geholfen im letzten Forum von den alten TMS-Hasen die ein oder andere Frage beantwortet zu kriegen und deshalb versuch ich das mal an euch weiterzugeben  :hmmm...: 
also...

Thema Zeitmanagement: Das wird irgendwie immer wieder gefragt, deshalb... Niemand kann euch sagen, wann ihr anfangen solltet, es gibt da kein Richtig oder Falsch! hab 3Wochen vorher angefangen, hat gut funktioniert, ich htte mir aber Vorwrfe gemacht wenn ich wegen Faulheit den Test versiebt htte. Ich kann euch nur den Tipp geben schnappt euch einen kompletten Test (gibts gratis im Internet) setzt euch einen Samstag um 9 Uhr mit Stoppuhr dran und macht ihn, so gut ihr knnt unter Orginalbedingungen! Das beruhigt zum Einen, zum Anderen knnt ihr abschtzen, wo welche Schwchen liegen. Ich hab das gemacht und festgestellt, dass es mir vor allem bei den Aufgabengruppen an Zeit mangelt. Auerdem habt ihr bei manchen Aufgaben vielleicht schon ein super Ergebnis... Lasst euch da bitte nicht durch andere Lsungsstrategien durcheinander bringen!
Zeitproblemen wirkt stumpfes Training (mit Uhr) Wunder, keine Panik  :Grinnnss!: 

Thema Materialien: Wenn ihr euch die Sachen gut einteilt, braucht ihr kein Vermgen ausgeben. Macht euch Kopien, weil ihr dann reinkritzeln knnt, soviel ihr wollt. Und ich hab die Aufgabengruppen immer abgewechselt, weil mein Ergebnis sonst durch meine Erinnerungen verflscht worden wren.
Bei Mathe kann man auch einfach mal ein paar Zahlen austauschen, da eh immer die gleichen Rechhentypen vorkommen. Wer keinen Dreisatz kann, muss ihn sptestens jetzt lernen, knnen im Studium einige immer noch nicht.

Thema Vorbereitungskurs: Jaaaaa ich habe einen gemacht (IFS-Studentenkuse). Habe ihn zum Glck gesponsert gekriegt, sonst htte ich ihn nicht gemacht. Im Groen und Ganzen braucht man diesen wirklich nicht, wer aber Schwierigkeiten hat sich eigenstndig darauf vorzubereiten und das ntige Klengeld hat, ist dort wohl richtig aufgehoben. Super fand ich, dass man einen ausfhrlichen Bericht gekriegt hat, wie man im Verhltnis zu seinen Kurskollegen abgeschnitten hat. Schlecht war das Preis-Leistungsverhltnis. Man erhlt am ersten Tag einen dicken Ordner mit ganz vielen bungen + Lsungen und mit zu jedem Aufgabentyp verschiedenen Strategien. Ich bin der Meinung, dass man, wenn man den Ordner hat, sich den Kurs sparen kann. Wenn Interesse besteht, wre ich auch bereit diesen preisgnstig zu verkaufen.

So ich knnte noch ganz viel erzhlen, aber das wrde den Rahmen sprengen  :hmmm...: 
Ich hoffe sehr, dem ein oder anderen konnte ich hiermit ein klein bisschen helfen.
Bei Fragen schaue ich ab und an l hier rein und bin sonst per PN zu erreichen!
Ganz liebe Gre, Lisilein

----------


## Sternchenhase

Hei Lisilein  :Grinnnss!: 
Vielen Dank fr deine superschnelle Antwort!
Ich mache mir hier gerade echt einen Kopf wegen dem Ganzen (meine Eltern wrden den Kurs zahlen, aber bei den Kosten um die 500-800 € habe ich ein echt schlechtes Gewissen).
Wenn du den Ordner wirklich verkaufen mchtest, htte ich Interesse  :Grinnnss!: !
Ganz viele liebe Gre, Sternchenhase  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Hoppala. das habe ich vergessen: Ich bin echt froh, dass sich hier viele "alte Hasen" tmmeln  :hmmm...: .

----------


## weitwech

Tach auch  :Smilie: 

die Liste der Unis, die den TMS als Auswahlkriterium bernommen haben, wird lnger.

In Gttingen z.B. soweit ich das verstanden habe ab SS14. 

Siehe: http://tms-info.org/index.php?id=inf...ms_fakultaeten

----------


## Painforce

Hey zusammen ;)
Habe vor nun fast 3 Wochen fritest Material bestellt, leider liefern dir nichts und es antwortet auch niemand auf mehrere E-Mail Anfragen. Wei jemand etwas bezglich Probleme deswegen bei fritest?

Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach fritest Bchern..^^

Ich suche alle Bcher die man von denen Bestellen kann

Nr. 1: Vollstndiger Medizintest in Originallnge
Nr. 2: Trainingsprogramm Konzentrationstest 
Nr. 3: Trainingsprogramm Muster zuordnen 
Nr. 4: Trainingsprogramm Schlauchfiguren 
Nr. 5: Trainingsprogramm Figuren lernen
Nr. 6: Trainingsprogramm Fakten lernen

Hat jemand die Bcher und mchte Sie verkaufen, bitte per PN schreiben.

Vielen Dank 

Michael

----------


## Tarentino

Hi Painforce,

ich habe vor 8 Tagen auch bei Fritest bestellt, warte ebenfalls noch. Hoffe die haben keinen Engpass oder so, gut also, dass ich doch so frh bestellt habe. Wre cool, wenn du bescheid sagst, wenn du sie hast, werde selbiges tun. Dann ebenfalls noch ein freudiges Warten. Das kann ja heiter werden  :Big Grin:

----------


## Herbstmilch

ich hatte hnliche Probleme was fritest betrifft, allerdings letztes Jahr.
Auf emails hab ich auch keine Antwort bekommen.
Ihr msst dort bei denen anrufen, ich musste etwas auf der Seite suchen um die Nummer zu finden.

Der Trainingseffekt mit den fritest Bchern ist einfach enorm, gerade bei den Mustern, die sind m.M.n. komplexer als im eigentlichen Test, daher wird das Auge extrem geschult.

Am Telefon bekam ich letztes auch raus, dass da nur 2 Leute sind, ein Biologe und eine Psychologin, die mit Auftragsspitzen manchmal Probleme haben.

----------


## Kinozilium

Hallo, ich verkaufe bungsbcher fr den TMS:

Test fr medizinische Studiengnge I, Originalversion 5. Auflage von ITB Consulting, wie neu NP 12,95€ fr 6€

Von meditrain: unbenutzt, gut erhalten, also quasi wie neu. Das Gesamtpaket wrde neu 111,85€ kosten, ich verkaufe es fr 80€ + Versandkosten

	Band 2: Figuren lernen, Fakten lernen, aktuelle Auflage  NP:  27,95€ 
	Band 3: Schlauchfiguren, aktuelle Auflage NP: 25,95€
	Band 4: Muster zuordnen 6.Auflage  NP: 25,95€ 
	Band 5: Diagramme und Tabellen, aktuelle Auflage  32€


Von medtest Verlag:  Das Gesamtpaket wrde neu 155,80€ kosten, ich verkaufe es fr 100€ + Versandkosten

-Mathematik, Diagramme & Tabellen Komi- Pack Mathematik im Test Nr.16+ Test-Reader Nr.18  NP: 43€, im Kapitel Grundrechenarten sind im Theorieteil einzelne Wrter markiert, aber keine Lsung o.  

- Figuren und Fakten lernen, NP 15,70€ Cover durch Kaffefeefleck beschdigt, aber die einzelnen Bltter sind nicht gewellt. Einzelne Wrter in der theoretischen Einfhrung sind gemarkert, 3einzelne bungsaufgaben sind mit Bleistift beschriftet  fr 5€

- Mini-Med-Test NP:29,80€ einzelne Wrter sind mit Textmarker markiert  

-Taste The Test Band 1 NP:26€, gut erhalten und unmarkiert

-Taste The Test, Band 2 NP:22,50€ gut erhalten und unmarkiert 

-Konzentrationstest, 70 bungsbgen in Farbe  NP: 18,80€ gut erhalten und unmarkiert  

Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich.
Lieber Gru   :Smilie:

----------


## s.harms

Hallchen,

habe noch folgende Unterlagen abzugeben:

von medtest verlag:
-Mathematik und Diagramme und Tabellen
-Muster zuordnen und Schlauchfiguren
-Konzentrationstest
-Figuren und Fakten lernen
-Taste The Test Band 1
-Taste The Test Band 2
-Mini-Med-Test

EMS Vorbereitung von Studenten fr Studenten
-Textverstndnis
-Planen und Organisieren

und von MED-SIM  eine Simulation zum Eignungstest fr das Medizinstudium


Bei Interesse bitte PN  :Grinnnss!: 
Bilder kann ich euch ebenfalls zukommen lassen!

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## musicdennis

Hallo zusammen  :Smilie: 

Habe Interesse am Figuren & Fakten Untertestbuch von meditrain und den Unterlagen von fritest.

Falls irgendjemand eines oder mehrere der Bcher verkauft wrde ich die Person um PN bitten.  :Smilie: 

Schnen Gru.

----------


## wolkenkranich6

Heyho, schreibt jemand aus Kln den TMS 2014? Da knnte man sich ja zum Lernen treffen! PN wenn sich jmd findet  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## janals

Salut  :Smilie:  

Ist hier irgendjemand aus Frankfurt/Main oder Umgebung, der Lust auf eine Lerngruppe hat? 

Auerdem suche auch ich noch gebrauchte Lernmaterialien. 
Vor allem die zwei Originalversionen von ITB Consulting und die Fritest Bcher (insbesondere Muster zuordnen)!

Wrde mich auch freuen, wenn jemand Prpkurs TMS loswerden mchte  :Smilie:  Schreibt mir einfach per PN. 

Auerdem wollte ich mal fragen, welche 6 Unis bzw. welche Unis, die den TMS zhlen, ihr dann zum Wintersemester angeben wollt? Und welche DN ihr habt... 

Bei mir ist es eine 1,8 mit der man ja leider als relativ 'schlecht' dasteht. Ich werde mich wohl in Mannheim, Mnchen, Erlangen-Nrnberg und Ulm auf jeden Fall bewerben. 

Liebe Gre
janals

----------


## Tarentino

Hey janals,

hier findest du die Unis, die den TMS bercksichtigen: http://tms-info.org/index.php?id=inf...ms_fakultaeten

Im "Wie stehen meine Chancen"-Thread hat mir jemand geantwortet, der mit 1,8 und sehr gutem TMS 99% sogar noch in Heidelberg genommen wurde. Also, einfach fleiig lernen!  :Smilie:

----------


## medimaus90

Heidelberg und Mannheim werten eben den TMS gleich schwer wie die Abiturnote. Hier ist die Formel: (unter Rangliste) http://www.uni-heidelberg.de/studium...edizin_ma.html

Ich hab auch noch die beiden Bcher von Prpkurs TMS (Schlauchfiguren und Fakten Lernen). Die haben mir beide sehr weitergeholfen; hatte in beiden Untertests volle Punktzahl. Wenn die jmd. abkaufen will, schreibt mir eine PN.

----------


## Medmeddentinspe

marburg, kassel, gttingen gewichten ab 2014/15 auch den TMS also bewerber fr dort vorsorglich auch mal darber nachdenken ihn zu machen.

----------


## DerNeuling

Kann mir mal bitte jemand erklren wie Heidelberg den Rang berechnet, wenn man ber die FOS das allgemeine Abitur macht?

Da kommt man bei weitem nicht auf 900 Punkte als maximale Abiturpunktezahl.

----------


## hangover

Hallo, ich suche auch noch Material fr den TMS.
Ich habe Interesse an den Originalversionen sowie dem Fritest oder Meditrain Komplettpaket, ist mir relativ gleich.
Komme aus Frankfurt, falls jemand aus der Nhe sein Material verkaufen mchte.
Schickt mir eine Mail an yu.m.safi@googlemail.com, danke ;)

----------


## janals

Ahhhh aus Frankfurt - gibt es hier noch mehr Leute aus FFM, die Lust auf eine Lerngruppe htten?

----------


## Tarentino

Das mit den Fritest-Bchern ist ja echt unmglich, ich warte jetzt schon 4 Wochen auf sie und erreiche auch niemanden, egal ob via Telefon oder E-Mail. Sind hier welche unter uns, die sich dieses Jahr Fritest Bcher direkt vom Verlag bestellt haben?

----------


## musicdennis

Ja! Ich hab mir auch vor 2-3 Wochen Fritest-Bcher bestellt und habe auch angerufen und emails geschrieben. Eine Antwort hab ich bisher nicht bekommen. Wsste auch echt gerne was da los ist, man bekommt ja auch keine Informationen darber an welches Konto man das Geld berweisen muss.

----------


## Painforce

jop ist echt bld... bei mir genau das selbe. Habe zwei Telefonnummern ausprobiert und 3 verschiedene Email Adressen die ich gefunden habe... Leider keine Antwort  :Frown: 

Wollte eig gern mit den Bchern lernen... wenn sie jemand verkaufen mchte, wre ich bereit den originalpreis zu zahlen, wenn Sie im guten Zustand sind. --> PN!  :Smilie:

----------


## Tarentino

Finde das auch echt unmglich. Wrde man sie ja erreichen, wre das was anderes.

Suche daher auch nach jemanden, der die Bcher von Fritest abgeben wrde  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Oh je, das mit fritest ist wirklich rgerlich! Wenn sie gerade Schwierigkeiten bei der Lieferung haben, oder die Seite berhaupt nicht mehr betreiben (wonach es ja momentan aussieht  :Frown:  ) knnten sie doch wenigstens das Bestellformular deaktivieren  :Frown: .
Na gut, dann schliee ich mich meinen Vorrednern an  :Smilie: : Suche auch jemanden, der seine fritest-Bcher loswerden mchte  :Smilie: !

Liebe Gre

----------


## Heidelberger12

4 Wochen? Das ist ja echt ein Witz... Hab meine Bcher bei Prpkurs TMS bestellt, ging innerhalb von vier Tagen, bin voll zufrieden. Ist doch heutzutage eigentlich auch Standard!?

----------


## wolkenkranich6

Sind die Prpkurs Bcher empfehlenswert?
Hab jetzt alle Fritest und OV zuhause, mchte aber noch mehr Lernmateralien, da man son kleines Heftchen ja schnell durch hat. Kann noch jemand was empfehlen?

----------


## Heidelberger12

Prpkurs bietet denke ich nur zwei Themengebiete an. Aber die Bcher waren ziemlich umfangreich und empfehlenswert. Also ja.

----------


## Painforce

@ wolkenkranich6

die fritest Bcher: wie bist du daran gekommen? Bestellt und geliefert bekommen? Oder privat?

Falls die geliefert haben, verrate uns doch deinen Trick ;)

----------


## wolkenkranich6

Sorry, hab sie jemanden abgekauft ;)

----------


## *milkakuh*

Hallo liebe TMS-Teilnehmer in 2014!  :Grinnnss!:  Ich habe letztes Jahr am Test teilgenommen und war leider nicht bermig erfolgreich (Notenquivalenz war 1,9). Im Nachhinein habe ich meine Vorbereitung reflektiert und wrde euch gerne ein paar Tipps zur Vorbereitung geben, aus meinen "Fehlern" kann man sicher lernen... :Blush: 

*Fangt nicht zu frh mit der Vorbereitung an.*
Bei einer zu frhen Vorbereitung ist schnell die Luft raus. Ich selber habe bereits im Dezember begonnen und kann nur sagen, dass das viel zu frh war. Mit der Vorbereitung wrde ich frhestens im Februar beginnen (wenn nicht sogar eher Mrz) und dann lieber konstant. 
*Benutzt gutes bungsmaterial zu den gut trainierbaren Tests.*
Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit den bungsmaterialien von fritest gemacht. Eine gute Trainierbarkeit sind in den Untertests Muster zuordnen, Schlauchfiguren, Figuren und Fakten lernen und dem Konzentrationstest mglich.
*Verzichtet eher auf zustzliches bungsmaterial zu den anderen Tests.*
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bungsmaterial zu Textverstndnis, Diagrammen und Tabellen, Quantitative und formale Probleme und naturwissenschaftliches Grundverstndnis hufig von eher schlechter Qualitt und hufig nicht mit den Aufgabentypen von ITB zu vergleichen sind. Meine Empfehlung: Arbeitet alle Aufgaben zu den Themen in den offiziellen Versionen und der Infobroschre von ITB durch und analysiert eure Fehler ganz genau. In Mathe sollten die Rechenwege zu jeder Aufgabe sitzen und ihr solltet vorallem mit den Dingen sicher sein, die in der Infobroschre beschrieben werden. 

Vielleicht kann ich dem einen oderen anderen ja damit helfen. Bin auch gespannt ob Teilnehmer von den letzten Jahren hnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben oder sogar in einigen Punkten widersprechen... :bhh:

----------


## Laura12

Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu Milkakuh  :Smilie: 

Hab auch 2013 den Test gemacht  :Smilie:  und war erfolgreich darin und hab eig. alles so gemacht, wie du es in deinen Tipps beschreibst  :Smilie: 

Ich wrde nur noch ergnzen, dass ich finde man sollte sich einen Plan machen,  was man wann ben mchte, so kommt man nicht in Versuchung zu viel an einem Tag zu machen, oder Tests, die man nicht so gerne hat, nicht so hufig zu machen  :Smilie:

----------


## janals

Danke ihr beiden fr eure Tipps! 
Ich htte bestimmt verfrht mit dem Lernen begonnen...

----------


## Tarentino

Gut, dass ich anscheinend nicht zu frh anfangen kann, da Fritest einfach mal ganz dicht macht und unerreichbar ist.
Ein mal vielleicht noch:

Wre super dankbar, wenn jemand meine Suche nach den Fritest-Bchern beenden knnte  :Smilie:

----------


## Painforce

Die Fritest Suche...

Kann mich da nur anschlieen. Bin bereit 125% des Originalpreises fr gut erhaltende Bcher zu zahlen.
Auch ber ordentliche und vollstndige Kopien der Bcher wrd ich einen guten Preis zahlen!
Bitte per PN melden

----------


## smile1212

Eine Frage an Painforce und Tarentino, wo habt ihr versucht die Bcher zu bestellen. Auf der fritest Bestellseite wird nicht die deutsche Whrung angezeigt.

----------


## Tarentino

Hey Smile,

du kannst ber den auszuwhlenden Bchern in so einer kleinen Box einstelle, ob die Whrung € oder SFr sein soll. Da einmal auf € klicken und schon kannst du nach DE bestellen. Ob das aber im Moment so sinnvoll ist, wei keiner so recht, da wir nicht die einzigen sind, die auf ihre Bestellung warten und bei Fritest direkt keinen erreichen.

----------


## Sum93

> Hallo liebe TMS-Teilnehmer in 2014!  Ich habe letztes Jahr am Test teilgenommen und war leider nicht bermig erfolgreich (Notenquivalenz war 1,9). Im Nachhinein habe ich meine Vorbereitung reflektiert und wrde euch gerne ein paar Tipps zur Vorbereitung geben, aus meinen "Fehlern" kann man sicher lernen...
> 
> *Fangt nicht zu frh mit der Vorbereitung an.*
> Bei einer zu frhen Vorbereitung ist schnell die Luft raus. Ich selber habe bereits im Dezember begonnen und kann nur sagen, dass das viel zu frh war. Mit der Vorbereitung wrde ich frhestens im Februar beginnen (wenn nicht sogar eher Mrz) und dann lieber konstant. 
> *Benutzt gutes bungsmaterial zu den gut trainierbaren Tests.*
> Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit den bungsmaterialien von fritest gemacht. Eine gute Trainierbarkeit sind in den Untertests Muster zuordnen, Schlauchfiguren, Figuren und Fakten lernen und dem Konzentrationstest mglich.
> *Verzichtet eher auf zustzliches bungsmaterial zu den anderen Tests.*
> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bungsmaterial zu Textverstndnis, Diagrammen und Tabellen, Quantitative und formale Probleme und naturwissenschaftliches Grundverstndnis hufig von eher schlechter Qualitt und hufig nicht mit den Aufgabentypen von ITB zu vergleichen sind. Meine Empfehlung: Arbeitet alle Aufgaben zu den Themen in den offiziellen Versionen und der Infobroschre von ITB durch und analysiert eure Fehler ganz genau. In Mathe sollten die Rechenwege zu jeder Aufgabe sitzen und ihr solltet vorallem mit den Dingen sicher sein, die in der Infobroschre beschrieben werden. 
> 
> Vielleicht kann ich dem einen oderen anderen ja damit helfen. Bin auch gespannt ob Teilnehmer von den letzten Jahren hnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben oder sogar in einigen Punkten widersprechen...



Also Punkt 1 und 2 stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Hab Anfang Januar angefangen mich langsam bischen reinzutasten, bzw. mich konkret ber bungsmaterialien, Erbbarkeit der Aufgaben etc zu informieren. Anfang Mrz gings dann richtig los.

Punkt 3 sehe ich jedoch ein wenig anders. Klar, Textverstndnis, quantitative Probleme und Diagramme sind schwieriger zu ben, aber nicht unmglich. Bin felsenfest berzeugt, dass mir das Durchrechnen des Medtest Buches zu den Matheaufgaben sehr geholfen hat ! Klar, dauert lange und ist aufwendig aber ich bin einfach ne Matheniete. Diagramme hatte ich auch ein Buch (fragt mich nicht welches ;o) wobei der gefhlte Lerneffekt hier mMn schwcher ausfiel, vll lag das aber auch daran, dass ich des von Anfang an besser konnte als die Matheaufgaben. Textverstndnis habe ich kaum was gemacht auer den Originalversionen natrlich. Das auch nur weil ich das immer gut konnte. Habe auch irgendwo in diesem Thread schonmal ganz genau mein Vorgehen beschrieben, msste man mal suchen  :Big Grin: 

Gru,
Sum

Edit: Am 26.5. hab ich hier im Thread meine Erfahrungen mit den einzelnen Bchern niedergeschrieben, nur falls jemand Interessa hat. Ist bei mir Seite 7.

----------


## smile1212

Hi sum, meinstest ja, dass medtes mathemathik im test relativ gut ist. Sind Diagramme und tabellen auch mitenthalten???

----------


## heidelberger2010

also ich wei von erster hand, dass man sein ergebnis durch SEHR GUTE KURSE erheblich verbessern kann. und damit meine ich nicht die typischen kurse....
ich wei von jemanden der einen SEHR guten kurs besucht hat, und folglich auch gut im tms abgeschnitten hat.

so viel geld fr einen kurs auszugeben, lohnt sich a. wenn man zu hause kein gut genuges (cooles deutsch;) ) ergebnis erzielt und b. wenn man unbedingt med studieren mchte

infos per pn

----------


## smile1212

Wie habt ihr euch fr den Untertest medizinisch naturwissenschaftliche Grundkenntnisse vorbereitet???

----------


## Mannheimer

-Fritest - vollstndiger Test (momentan scheinbar eher nicht...?)
-Prpkurs TMS - Schlauchfiguren & Fakten Lernen
-Medtest - Konzentrationstest und Muster erkennen
= beste Vorbereitung

achso und natrlich die Vollversionen von ITB.

----------


## Sternchenhase

Mann, ich bin jetzt schon aufgeregt  :Nixweiss:

----------


## el suenio

Ich auch und ich denke mir jeden Tag, dass ich langsam mal anfangen msste :EEK!:  Irgendwie habe ich verdammte Angst, es total zu verhauen. Muss mich ja dann zeitgleich auch noch auf die Krankenpflegeprfungen vorbereiten. Puh, echt kein schner Gedanke, aber irgendwie muss es klappen.

----------


## rose94

Hey! Ich studiere medizin und hab mal eine frage wegen meiner Schwester. Sie hat dieses Jahr Abi gemacht und da es mit dem nc frs Medizinstudium  nicht klappt, mchte sie sich im Dezember fr den mediziner Test anmelden. Aber sie wei nicht, wie sie dafr lernen muss und, woher kriegst sie die Bcher zum lernen? Welche Fcher werden abgefragt? Habe auerdem gehrt, dass dieser Test sehr anspruchsvoll sein soll. Hat da jemand erfahrung? Vielen Dank im Voraus!

----------


## janals

> Hey! Ich studiere medizin und hab mal eine frage wegen meiner Schwester. Sie hat dieses Jahr Abi gemacht und da es mit dem nc frs Medizinstudium  nicht klappt, mchte sie sich im Dezember fr den mediziner Test anmelden. Aber sie wei nicht, wie sie dafr lernen muss und, woher kriegst sie die Bcher zum lernen? Welche Fcher werden abgefragt? Habe auerdem gehrt, dass dieser Test sehr anspruchsvoll sein soll. Hat da jemand erfahrung? Vielen Dank im Voraus!


Auf tms-info.org findest du alle wichtigen Informationen. Dort gibt es eine sehr ausfhrliche Broschre (60 Seiten), die meiner Meinung nach einen guten berblick ber die verschiedenen Aufgabentypen gibt. 
Es ist wichtig, zu wissen, dass der TMS kein Wissenstest ist, wie der Ham-Nat, sondern es geht mehr in Richtung "Intelligenztest".
Darf ich fragen, welche DN deine Schwester hat?

----------


## rose94

Danke fr die Infos!  :Smilie: Ihr DN ist 1.9 also nicht gut fr ein Medizinstudium. Denke, dass sie lange warten muss:/

----------


## rose94

Geht man dann einfach ohne lernen in die Prfung? Irgendwie muss man sich doch drauf vorbereiten mit bestimmten Lehrbchern oder ?

----------


## janals

> Geht man dann einfach ohne lernen in die Prfung? Irgendwie muss man sich doch drauf vorbereiten mit bestimmten Lehrbchern oder ?


Hier im Thread auf Seite 7 gibt es eine recht gute Liste an Bchern, die man verwenden kann. 

Und was ist zustzlich mit Teilnahme am Ham-Nat? Magdeburg und Hamburg laden sie ziemlich sicher (MD) bzw. wahrscheinlich (HH) noch ein  :hmmm...:

----------


## rose94

Danke noch mal! Also vom Ham-Nat hre ich zum erstmal. Aber werde es meiner Schwester ma sagen.

----------


## Xabi

Mein schlauer Kalender sagt mir, dass ab morgen der Anmeldezeitraum beginnt.
Lets get ready  ::-oopss:

----------


## rose94

Hab mal eine Frage wegen meiner Schwester. Sie hat sich fr den mediziner Test angemeldet und wei nicht wie es mit dem Lernmaterial ist. Bekommt man das Lernmaterial eigentlich, nachdem man das Geld berwiesen hat, zugeschickt? Viele Dank im Voraus

----------


## wolkenkranich6

Was frn Lernmaterial? Die Broschre gibts doch auf der TMS Seite schon seit lngerem auch ohne Anmeldung zum Runterladen. Weitere TMS Materialien kann man kuflich erwerben. Die 50€ begleichen nur organisatorische Kosten wie Raum, Testleiter usw.

----------


## Tarentino

Tarentino ist dabei!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Xabi

Xabi ebenfalls!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

Wie handhabt ihr das mit zweitem Vornamen? Meint ihr die sind da pingelig, wenn man vergessen hat den anzugeben?

----------


## toni332012

Angemeldet und bezahlt! Hoffentlich klappt das mit dem Testlokal..hab in meiner Nhe nur eins.  :Aufgepasst!: 





> Xabi ebenfalls! 
> 
> Wie handhabt ihr das mit zweitem Vornamen? Meint ihr die sind da pingelig, wenn man vergessen hat den anzugeben?


Du kannst doch deine persnlichen Daten jederzeit ndern! Schreib ihn lieber mit rein, wenn er auf deinem Ausweis steht. :hmmm...:

----------


## Xabi

Ohja stimmt, das Geld ist ja noch nicht bei denen angekommen. Da steht nmlich, dass man nach der berweisung nichts mehr ndern kann..
Mein verpeilter Fehler^^

----------


## el suenio

Hey, hat jemand von euch schon die Aufgaben aus der Infobroschre bearbeitet? 
Ich hab das gerade getan und es war grauenvoll  :EEK!:  Obwohl mir gefhlt das medizinisch-naturwissenschaftliche Grundverstndis am leichtesten fiel und ich vollkommen verstanden habe, was die mir sagen wollen, hab ich da nur 3 von 8 Punkten  :EEK!:  Bei Schlauchfiguren hatte ich 4/8 und bei Muster zuordnen 5/8. Dabei war bei letzterem aber ab Aufgabe 6 alles geraten, weil die Zeit um war. Und Schlauchfiguren mag ich eigentlich, war aber dennoch schlecht  :Gefllt mir nicht!:

----------


## wolkenkranich6

So mein Geld ist angekommen  :Smilie: 
Ist noch jmd in Bad Godesberg dabei?

----------


## Xabi

Ich vertrete die Rein-Mosel-Stadt Koblenz, mal sehen wie erfolgreich  :Big Grin: 

@el suenio: Ich hab die Aufagen auch vor ein paar Wochen mal gemacht, hatte glaube ich die meisten Aufgabentypen im selben Bereich wie du, also meistens so die Hlfte der Punkte. Richtig geschockt war ich bei Fakten, da hatte ich 0 von 8, dafr dann bei Figuren 8 von 8, keine Ahnung wie das zusammenpasst aber ok  :Big Grin: 
Aber ich finde deine Ergebnisse sind doch schonmal ein Anfang, es heit ja immer, dass im Durchschnitt die Hlfte der Fragen richtig beantwortet wird. Und wenn du das jetzt schon ohne bung hinbekommst hat das doch Potenzial!

----------


## LauraBaily

Hallo ihr lieben,

ich habe alles gemacht. Persnliche Daten eingegeben und Geld berwiesen. Das alles am 1.12.13, jedoch kann ich immernoch keinen Studienort auswhlen.... Bei wem ist das noch so?

Liebe Gre

LauraBaily

----------


## anja21

@wolkenkranich6, ich bin auch in Bad Godesberg am Start, sobald die berweisung erfolgreich angekommen ist! Kann dir keine PN schreiben, kannst dich bzgl. Lerngruppe gern mal bei mir melden wohne zwischen Kln & Bonn  :Smilie:

----------


## toni332012

> Hallo ihr lieben,
> 
> ich habe alles gemacht. Persnliche Daten eingegeben und Geld berwiesen. Das alles am 1.12.13, jedoch kann ich immernoch keinen Studienort auswhlen.... Bei wem ist das noch so?
> 
> Liebe Gre
> 
> LauraBaily


Mach dir keine Gedanken, so eine berweisung kann schon ein paar Tage dauern und dann muss sie ja dort noch zugeordnet werden ( will nicht wissen wie viele berweisungen da jetzt eingehen)
Hab auch am 01.12. gleich berwiesen und kann auch noch nichts auswhlen. 
Diejenigen, die schon den Ort whlen konnten haben vielleicht einfach nur eine sehr schnelle Bank ( wusste aber auch nicht, dass es noch schneller als bei der Sparkasse geht ). 
Ich wrde einfach mal bis Montag abwarten. Ansonsten nochmal schauen ob du alles richtig eingegeben hast.

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Hallo ihr lieben,
> 
> ich habe alles gemacht. Persnliche Daten eingegeben und Geld berwiesen. Das alles am 1.12.13, jedoch kann ich immernoch keinen Studienort auswhlen.... Bei wem ist das noch so?
> 
> 
> LauraBaily


Hey  :Smilie: 

Also bei meiner Bank dauert das immer mindestens 2 Bankgeschftstage (d.h. den Sonntag darfst du nicht dazu zhlen). Und dann kommt, wie tonki332012 gesagt hat, noch das ganze Aussortieren und Zuordnen vor Ort dazu. Ich denke aber, dass es morgen- sptestens Freitg bei dir klappt  :Smilie: .

Liebe Gre

----------


## toni332012

So meine berweisung ist auch angekommen! 😁
Schreibt jemand in Suhl?

----------


## LauraBaily

Hallo,

Geld ist angekommen. Danke fr eure Tipps. Ich dachte auch, dass es nicht schneller als bei der Sparkasse geht  :Smilie: ))) Aber man lernt ja bekanntlich immer dazu. Schreibt jmd in Gieen? Wrde mich gerne mal wegen einer Lerngruppe treffen  :Big Grin: 

Liebe Gre

LauraBaily

----------


## el suenio

> Ich hab die Aufagen auch vor ein paar Wochen mal gemacht, hatte glaube ich die meisten Aufgabentypen im selben Bereich wie du, also meistens so die Hlfte der Punkte. Richtig geschockt war ich bei Fakten, da hatte ich 0 von 8, dafr dann bei Figuren 8 von 8, keine Ahnung wie das zusammenpasst aber ok


Okay, das beruhigt mich ein wenig. Fakten und Figuren lernen habe ich noch nicht gemacht, die anderen Sachen auch noch nicht, das folgt. Aber bei den Figuren ahne ich Bses und bei formalen und quantitativen Problemen erst recht.



> Aber ich finde deine Ergebnisse sind doch schonmal ein Anfang, es heit ja immer, dass im Durchschnitt die Hlfte der Fragen richtig beantwortet wird. Und wenn du das jetzt schon ohne bung hinbekommst hat das doch Potenzial!


Na ja, ich mach das nicht zum ersten Mal. Ich habe in den letzten zwei Jahren von Zeit zu Zeit immer mal wieder einen Test gemacht. Absolut nicht regelmig und auch nicht in Massen, aber doch ein paar.

----------


## Sternchenhase

Ich habe auch schon einen kleinen Durchlauf (nur Muster, Schlauchfiguren und (ich glaube) mediz. nat. Grundverstndnis) gemacht, und ich verzweifle an den Mustern (nicht, dass der Rest so super war  :Grinnnss!: , aber bei den Mustern bin ich richtig schlecht). Seit 2 Jahren? Wow!
Vor Figuren und Fakten habe ich auch Angst... puuuhhh. Aber ich glaube, ich muss es irgendwann mal angehen  :Nixweiss: .
Wird schon, das schaffen wir  :Meine Meinung: !

Liebe Gre  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kretschmann

Ich habe den Testbereich: "Quantitative und formale Probleme" erfolgreich absolviert. Also ich bin definitiv kein Brain  ::-stud:  - aber als schwer empfand ich das nicht. Falls jemand Hilfe braucht, kann ich gerne helfen. 

So wie ich das aber mitbekommen habe, sollen die Aufgaben in den Bchern (1 und 2)  leichter sein als im offiziellen Test.  :Google:  

Zu den Mustern und Schlauchfiguren: Ich glaube da ist jeder am Anfang schlecht drin. Aber auf diversen Seite wird immer wieder betont, dass gerade die beiden am leichtesten zu lernen sind.  :Troest:

----------


## unkud-san

Find's super, dass sich so viele hier austauschen und auf ein gemeinsames Ziel hinarbeiten  :hmmm...: 
Bin wahrscheinlich auch (nachdem ich mich bei diesem be....... Wetter raus bewege und die berweisung mache) in Bad-Godesberg dabei  :Big Grin:

----------


## el suenio

Na ja, zwei Jahre hrt sich vllt. viel an, aber ich hab ja nicht wirklich gebt, sondern nur ab und an mal einen Untertest probiert.
Also jetzt habe ich gerade Figuren lernen, Fakten lernen und Textverstndnis gemacht. Ich werde verrckt, jetzt war es gaaanz komisch. Bei Figuren lernen hatte ich 8/8, bei Fakten lernen 7/8 und beim Textverstndnis 3/6. Also bisher fand ich die Figuren fast am schwersten...Allerdings muss man ja aber auch betrachten, dass es deutlich weniger Figuren waren und deshalb weniger Verwechslungsgefahr bestand. Genauso bei den Fakten.

----------


## smile1212

Wisst ihr ob fritest Bcher wieder lieferbar sind???

----------


## Tarentino

Habe noch berhaupt keine Rckmeldung vom Verlag, geschweige denn die Bcher.
Wollte auch gerade nachfragen, ob mittlerweile irgendwer diesbezglich was neues wei...?  :Smilie:

----------


## monkey10

Bin in Frankfurt Nied dabei!  :Smilie: 
Habe noch die Originalversion des TMS von ITB Consulting zu verkaufen. Beide Ausgaben fr 16€ zusammen. Will mir die jemand noch abnehmen? Einfach per PN melden  :Smilie:

----------


## janals

> Bin in Frankfurt Nied dabei!


Wohoooo ich auch!

----------


## angeliena1989

Wow! Ihr lernt schon? OMG, jetzt hab ich auch schlechtes GEwissen. Wollte bis Weihnachten warten und mir vom Geld dann Material kaufen... Kennt jemand Prpkurs TMS?http://praepkurs-tms.de Sind die Bcher gut?http://praepkurs-tms.de

----------


## angeliena1989

Ups...irgendwas mit dem Link falsch gelaufen^^

----------


## vanny1212

Bin mit ner Freundin in Erlangen dabei  :Smilie:  wer noch?? :Smilie: 

TMS bcher sind bestellt - kennt jemand diese art online-bungsprogramm? (wei den namen gerade nicht) falls ja hat damit jemand erfahrung und macht das sinn?  :Big Grin:  das grte package dieses programms kostest glaub ich so um die 70  ..

----------


## leo1024

Ich hab letztes Jahr am TMS teilgenommen und mich besonders mit dem Online-bungsprogramm auf den Test vorbereitet. Ich hab auch eines von den Bchern zum lernen gehabt, aber das Onlineprogramm hat mir deutlich mehr geholfen, weil da auch Lsungswege angegeben sind. Fr die 70€ kriegt man auch noch 20  Bgen zum "Sorgfltigem und konzentriertem Arbeiten", die man dann auch noch zur Auswertung zurckschicken kann. Die Bgen haben jetzt meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt geholfen, aber der Rest lohnt sich enorm.

----------


## vanny1212

OK na dann werden wir da auf jeden fall investieren ^^

Weil nur die beiden Bcher sind mir jedenfalls zu wenig ... da wrde ich noch mehr panik schieben wenns dann soweit ist  :Big Grin:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Die Inhalte der Bcher und der Onlineversion unterscheiden sich fast nur darin, dass in der Onlineversion Lsungswege angegeben sind. Wrde eher in Fritestbcher investieren, falls die mittlerweile wieder liefern...

----------


## Sternchenhase

Nein, tun sie nicht  :Traurig: 
Ich bin immer noch verzweifelt auf der Suche nach fritest-Material  :Frown: .
Also: Falls irgendjemand noch irgendwas von fritest hat und es loswerden mchte:  ::-winky:  - bitte einfach PN  :Smilie: 
Und es gibt immer noch keine Antworten vom Verlag- an mich zumindest ;), vielleicht haben sie mich inzwischen auch auf dei SPAM-Liste gesetzt  :Grinnnss!: .

Ganz liebe Gre

----------


## Sternchenhase

Nein, tun sie nicht  :Traurig: 
Ich bin immer noch verzweifelt auf der Suche nach fritest-Material  :Frown: .
Also: Falls irgendjemand noch irgendwas von fritest hat und es loswerden mchte:  ::-winky:  - bitte einfach PN  :Smilie: 
Und es gibt immer noch keine Antworten vom Verlag- an mich zumindest ;), vielleicht haben sie mich inzwischen auch auf die SPAM-Liste gesetzt  :Grinnnss!: .

Ganz liebe Gre

----------


## GinFizz

Ich bekomme jetzt auch schon voll  Panik, weil ihr alle schon mit Lernen und 10000 bungsmaterialien am start seid  :Big Grin:

----------


## anja21

Also die meisten die den TMS letztes Jahr gemacht haben, sagten man solle sich blo nicht viel zu frh bekloppt machen, ich denke bungsmaterial zu sammeln ist schon okay jetzt, aber ich denke es reicht echt wenn man Januar / Februar mit dem Lernen anfngt und dann kontinuierlich am Ball bleibt, oder was denkt ihr ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Xabi

Seh ich genauso, Anja. Es hat aber auch niemand gesagt, dass er schon wirklich angefangen hat zu lernen oder hab ich was verpasst?  :Big Grin: 
Also ganz ruhig Leute, wir holen das Ding!  :Top:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Also ich bin auch erst beim Material sammeln.
Ich konnte blo der "Versuchung" nicht wiederstehen, schon mal zu schauen, wo ich stehe (Hintergrundgedanke: Feststellen, dass ich alles schon kann  :Big Grin: ). Hat leider nicht so funktioniert. Bei den Mustern bin ich auf 20% mit Tendenz nach unten.
Ich werde vermutlich auch erst Ende Januar richtig anfangen. Ich denke zwar schon an den TMS hin, aber irgendwie ist er noch so weit weg...



> Also ganz ruhig Leute, wir holen das Ding!


 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

Liebe Gre

----------


## GinFizz

Na dann bin ich ja schon mal beruhigt. Hatte erst mal vor die Originalversionen durch zuarbeiten und dann mir andere Bcher evtl. noch zu kaufen, in den Bereichen die ich noch noch nicht so gut kann. (hoffe mal das betrifft nicht alle  :hmmm...:  )Ist ja schon ne teure Angelegenheit das ganze. 

Ja, der Test ist schon noch soooo weit weg, aber ich muss mir trotzdem immer stndig Gedanken drum machen, obwohl das ja eigtl. lcherlich ist  :bhh:  Ist irgendjemand in Cloppenburg dabei?

----------


## anja21

Alles klar, ja hab hier aus dem ein oder anderen Beitrag schon rausgehrt das so langsam angefangen wird zu lernen, jetzt erstmal Weihnachten geniessen :p wie sieht das denn eigtl mit den Vorbereitungskursen aus? Macht das irgendjemand von euch ? ist ja ziemlich kostspielig und auch umstritten.. gibt's da jemanden mit Erfahrungen in dem Bereich ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Sum93

Leute bleibt mal locker hier  :Big Grin:  Der Test ist in nem *halben Jahr*  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Und an die leute die mir wegen Fritest Materialien geschrieben haben: Ja, hab welches, aber ist leider schon "vergeben".
Bin aber der Meinung, dass man mit den Meditrain Sachen auch gut fhrt (Wrs rhrt sich Fritest bis zum TMS eh wieder, wie gesagt, ist ja noch n halbes Jahr  :Big Grin:  )

Gru,

Sum

----------


## 1Yassine

Hey Leute , hab mir auch gestern die Bcher von fristest bestellt und hab jetzt Angst dass die Sachen gar nicht ankommen oder zu spt , da hier einige schon 8wochen warten. Hat jemand der letztes Jahr den tms gemacht hat auch das selbe Problem gehabt und wie lange musstet ihr dann warten ?

----------


## Kinozilium

> Leute bleibt mal locker hier  Der Test ist in nem *halben Jahr*   
> 
> Und an die leute die mir wegen Fritest Materialien geschrieben haben: Ja, hab welches, aber ist leider schon "vergeben".
> Bin aber der Meinung, dass man mit den Meditrain Sachen auch gut fhrt (Wrs rhrt sich Fritest bis zum TMS eh wieder, wie gesagt, ist ja noch n halbes Jahr  )
> 
> Gru,
> 
> Sum


Hi, ich habe da noch so einige Trainingsbcher von Meditrain und Medtest zu verkaufen.  :Grinnnss!: 
(Schaut einfach auf die 4. "Seite" des Hauptforums)
Lieber Gru

----------


## Tarentino

So, langsam habe ich das mit Fritest echt aufgegeben. Warte vllt. noch das neue Jahr ab.
Die Bcher von Meditrain besitze ich schon, welche empfehlt ihr neben denen von Fritest und Meditrain? Verfolge den Thread natrlich schon lange und habe auch die Bewertungen gelesen, aber welche sind als Paket eines Verlages ntzlich?

----------


## Xabi

@Tarentino: immer noch kein Lebenszeichen von Fritest? Nichtmal ne Mail oder jemand, der mal ans Telefon geht? Du hast die Sachen hoffentlich noch nicht bezahlt oder?

----------


## Tarentino

Absolut gar nichts  :Frown:  
Ja, zum Glck habe ich die Bcher auf Rechnung bestellt. Ist echt ein Unding  :Frown:

----------


## Xabi

Hmm ok, das ist dann echt dreist seitens Fritest..

----------


## Medi-kus

Hallo Leute,

Ich werde auch am TMS dieses Jahr teilnehmen. Bin gerade auf der Suche nach bungsmaterialien und htte einige Fragen dies bezglich. Fr welche Untertest sollte ich bungsmaterialien besorgen?

----------


## solomun

Also ich habe letztes Jahr am TMS teilgenommen und finde, dass man sich echt gut vorbereiten kann. Ich habe das Online-Lernportal _hier stand mal ein kommerzieller Link_ genutzt und zustzlich die Originalversionen durchgearbeitet. Das war echt gut so finde ich, und man muss echt keinen der teuren Vorbereitungskurse besuchen!

----------


## Medi-kus

Hey,

Hast du deinen Account noch und steht dieser zur Nutzung bereit.w

----------


## DerNeuling

Also kann man es wie folgt zusammenfassen, oder?
Da Fritest anscheinend berfordert ist bzw. nicht liefert, bleibt eigtl. nichts anderes brig als auf Meditrain auszuweichen.

Hat ansonsten noch jemand Tipps welches Material gut ist?

----------


## Inalein

Hallchen  :Smilie:  
werde mich dieses Jahr wohl auch anmelden  :Big Grin:  gibt es jemanden aus dem Raum Hannover, der Interesse an einer Lerngruppe hat? Ich hoffe, das wurde nicht schon gefragt, aber ich hab nichts gefunden  :Big Grin:

----------


## hurrikan

ich htte immer noch meditrain band 1-5 + lsungsheft zu band 1 abzugeben  :Smilie:  bei interesse bitte pn!

----------


## xx_ani

Bin noch am berlegen ob ich teilnehmen soll.. 
Wie gut msste mein Testergebnis denn sein damit ich mit 2.1 noch irgendwo reinkommen knnte?  :Smilie:

----------


## DerNeuling

Ich wrde vermuten das du einen Prozentrang von >90 brauchst. Damit bekommst du einen Bonus von 0,8 (das ist glaube ich  eh der Maximalboni fr den TMS).

Soweit ich wei wurden zum WS 13/14 Bewerber bis 1,3 genommen.

----------


## Kretschmann

> Bin noch am berlegen ob ich teilnehmen soll.. 
> Wie gut msste mein Testergebnis denn sein damit ich mit 2.1 noch irgendwo reinkommen knnte?


Fr Medizin lohnt es sich nicht. Die Universitten, die einen Bonus von bis 0,8 geben, haben einen NC von 1,0 bzw. 1,1. Selbst ich mit 1,9 habe nur bei einem 0,8 Ergebnis eine Chance. 

Wenn du Zahni werden willst, versuche es - ansonsten sind es 50 Euro zu viel!

----------


## Xabi

@ani: rechne dir einfach mal ber die Formel von Mannheim aus, was fr ein Testergebnis du bei 2,1 gebraucht httest. Evtl. httest du da ne Chance  :hmmm...:

----------


## Melina93

> Bin noch am berlegen ob ich teilnehmen soll.. 
> Wie gut msste mein Testergebnis denn sein damit ich mit 2.1 noch irgendwo reinkommen knnte?


Machen kannst du den TMS ja trotzdem. Wenn du ihn wirklich sehr, sehr gut machst, dann hast du natrlich in Mannheim oder Heidelberg durchaus ne realistische Chance. Aber da reichen keine 90%, da musst du schon 98% aufwrts haben. 
Sonst kannst du halt schauen, dass du zu dem TMS Bonus noch einen anderen bekommst, Ausbildung, FSJ oder hnliches. Dann steigerst du deine Chance nochmal. Aber sehr schwierig wird es auf jeden Fall.
Der TMS ist aber auch ne gute bung fr den Test in sterreich zum Beispiel, das wre auch noch eine Option.

----------


## xx_ani

Studieren im Ausland ist fr mich nicht wirklich eine Option. Ich studiere derzeit schon Psychologie im Ausland und mchte danach gerne nach Deutschland zurck. 
Ich denke ich mache den TMS und versuche das beste rauszuholen und sonst hab ich auch kein Problem damit ein-zwei Jahre noch in der Psychologie zu arbeiten und dann durch Wartezeit reinzukommen  :Smilie:

----------


## Bahar Nalbant

Hallo Inalein, ich wohne in Hannover und werde nchstes Jahr den TMS machen. Ich wrde mich gerne mit dir austauschen wollen.

Liebe Gre Bahar  :Smilie:

----------


## Melina93

> Studieren im Ausland ist fr mich nicht wirklich eine Option. Ich studiere derzeit schon Psychologie im Ausland und mchte danach gerne nach Deutschland zurck. 
> Ich denke ich mache den TMS und versuche das beste rauszuholen und sonst hab ich auch kein Problem damit ein-zwei Jahre noch in der Psychologie zu arbeiten und dann durch Wartezeit reinzukommen


Ich drck dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen  :Smilie:

----------


## el suenio

Ich hab auch einen Durchschnitt von 2,1 und rechne mir -ehrlich gesagt- keine groen Chancen durch den TMS aus. Aber auch, wenn er nichts bringt, so will ich es zumindest versucht haben.
Hab grad Schlauchfiguren von meditrain gemacht. Beim zweiten Test hatte ich 21/24 richtig. Vor zwei Tagen hatte ich den ersten Test gemacht, da waren es nur 15/24 :Nixweiss:  Sind die so unterschiedlich schwer? Ich hatte heute sogar noch 4 Minuten brig, als ich fertig war, hmm.

----------


## xx_ani

Wo machst du den Test el suenio?  :Smilie:

----------


## el suenio

Gaaaanz weit im Osten...Chemnitz  :hmmm...:

----------


## DerNeuling

Zu Weihnachten gab es gleich mal bungsmaterial  :Top: 

Test fr medizinische Studiengnge I Originalversion I des TMS 5., aktualisierte Auflage
Test fr medizinische Studiengnge II Originalversion II des TMS 5., aktualisierte Auflage
beides von Hogrefe

Das wird aber sicherlich nicht reichen. Deshalb nochmal zu meiner Frage zurck:



> Da Fritest anscheinend berfordert ist bzw. nicht liefert, bleibt eigtl. nichts anderes brig als auf Meditrain auszuweichen.
> 
> Hat ansonsten noch jemand Tipps welches Material gut ist?

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Hat ansonsten noch jemand Tipps welchen Material gut ist?


Wo wir gerade dabei sind  :Smilie: : Fit fr den Medizinertest online, also dieses Online-Vorbereitungsportal vom Testhersteller, hat da jemand Erfahrung? 
Ich bin da irgendwie nicht so sicher, weil ich schon fter gelesen&gehrt habe, das darin die gleichen Aufgaben, wie in den OVs sein sollen? Stimmt das? Oder sind die Aufgaben vielleicht nur hnlich?
Ich wrde etwas ungern ber 70 € fr etwas ausgeben, was ich bereits habe =D.
Liebe Gre  :Smilie:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Die Aufgaben sind fast identisch, dafr gibt es Anmerkungen zu den Lsungen und/oder Rechenwege. Musst dir berlegen, ob es dir das Geld dafr wert ist.

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Wo wir gerade dabei sind : Fit fr den Medizinertest online, also dieses Online-Vorbereitungsportal vom Testhersteller, hat da jemand Erfahrung? 
> Ich bin da irgendwie nicht so sicher, weil ich schon fter gelesen&gehrt habe, das darin die gleichen Aufgaben, wie in den OVs sein sollen? Stimmt das? Oder sind die Aufgaben vielleicht nur hnlich?
> Ich wrde etwas ungern ber 70 € fr etwas ausgeben, was ich bereits habe =D.
> Liebe Gre


Danke milkakuh  :Smilie:  - Ahem, lesen hilft  :Blush: :
_Alle drei angebotenen Pakete fr die Online-Vorbereitung enthalten grtenteils Aufgaben, die auch in den Bchern "Test fr medizinische Studiengnge I. Originalversion I des TMS" und "Test fr medizinische Studiengnge II. Originalversion II des TMS" verffentlicht sind._ 
Die Frage nach Erfahrungen bleibt allerdings noch  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## DerNeuling

Mit was ben den nun die meisten?




> Die Frage nach Erfahrungen bleibt allerdings noch .


Da hast du absolut recht.
Knnten vielleicht ein paar aus der Vorklinik berichten welches Material, ihrer Meinung nach, ihnen geholfen hat?

----------


## el suenio

Ich finde meditrain zum ben gut, neben den Originalversionen. Schlauchfiguren von meditrain habe ich jetzt durch und mache mit fritest weiter. Das ist ja aber momentan nicht zu bekommen, wie gut, dass ich es habe. In diesem Sinne: Danke, milka  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Xabi

@DerNeuling: am Anfang vom Thread haben ein paar Leute aus dem letzten Jahr Tipps zum Material gegeben. Wenn du das noch nicht gelesen hast, drfte dir das weiterhelfen, glaube das waren so grob die Seiten 5-10. Fand ich zur Orientierung gut  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## *milkakuh*

> In diesem Sinne: Danke, milka


 :Love:  Gerne, bei mir wren die Sachen eh nur im Regal verstaubt... Und du bist ja schneller als der Blitz! Gut, dass du noch ein bisschen Material hast!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## el suenio

Trotzdem danke, ich kann echt gut was damit anfangen :Grinnnss!:  Und naaa jaaa, alles ist relativ, deshalb werde ich auch nicht besser  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DerNeuling

> @DerNeuling: am Anfang vom Thread haben ein paar Leute aus dem letzten Jahr Tipps zum Material gegeben. Wenn du das noch nicht gelesen hast, drfte dir das weiterhelfen, glaube das waren so grob die Seiten 5-10. Fand ich zur Orientierung gut


Ich habe jetzt einfach nochmal alles durchgelesen. Vielen Dank fr den Hinweis.

----------


## Sternchenhase

Danke  :Smilie: , Prpkurs berlege ich auch schon eine Weile.
Und ein groes Danke auch an Milkakuh, schon allein dafr, dass du ein Auge auf uns hast  :Smilie:  .
Vielleicht sollten wir, wenn das alles hier endlich vorbei ist, mal eine Zusammenfassung machen, wem was wobei am besten geholfen hat, und wovon man die Finger lassen sollte... wie die Alt-TMSler am Anfang...

Derweil kmpfe ich noch mit meinen Mustern. Ich glaube, ich habe inzwischen eine Muster-Phobie  :Hh?: .

Guten Rutsch und ein schnes neues Jahr  :Smilie: !

----------


## el suenio

Oh ja, die Muster-Phobie kann ich gut nachvollziehen, ich mag die Muster auch berhaupt nicht. Irgendwie sind das einfach viel zu viele, die man abgleichen muss und ich hab nur zwei Augen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Laura12

Ich hatte das Problem mit den Mustern auch  :Big Grin: 
Und da ich darin auch iwie nicht besser wurde, hab ich das ben irgendwann aufgegeben  :Big Grin:  Im Test lief es dann aber richtig gut  :Big Grin:  Also macht euch keinen Stress deswegen, solange ihr in den anderen Untertest gut seid ist ein nicht ganz so schlimm ;)

----------


## *milkakuh*

Muster fand ich auch schlimm. Zuerst habe ich es auch mit der Methode versucht die Fehler in den Bildern zu suchen und nicht die Gemeinsamkeiten. Diese Methode hat bei mir viel zu lange gedauert und ich habe begonnen von links nach rechts nach den Gemeinsamkeiten zu suchen. Habe ich bei einem Muster keinen Fehler entdeckt habe ich es markiert und bin zur nchsten Aufgabe weiter gegangen. Damit konnte ich dann in der vorgegebenen Zeit meistens alle Muster bearbeiten und habe viel besser abgeschnitten. Mit dieser Methode habe ich bei der Untergruppe im Test Prozentrang 94 erreicht (hatte 15/20 Mustern richtig). Vielleicht hilft das ja jemandem.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LauraBaily

Jemand in Gieen dabei?

----------


## unkud-san

Hey liebe Leute

Vielleicht eine interessante Info fr alle die, die bei fritest bumgsmaterial bestellen wollten und keine Rckmeldung erhalten haben (vielleicht bin ich auch nur ein hoffnungsloser Fall eines "Captain Obvious'" xD):
Ich hab eben nach fritest gegooglet, in der Hoffnung iwelche Neuigkeiten von wegen Lieferung und so in Erfahrung zubringen und bin dabei auf die Seite testtutor.ch gestoen. Auf der Seite steht, dass es sich hierbei um den Nachfolger des "seit zwei Jahrzehnten erfolgreichen" fritest-Verlages handelt. Grund fr die Umbenennung sei, dass seit 2013 ein gewisser Arno Petermeier mit an Bord ist und der liebe Arno scheinbar tief unglcklich mit dem Namen fritest ist, "da der frhere Name*FRItest nur den Anteil von Marion "FRIsch" widerspiegelte".
Auf der Seite kann man - soviel ich gesehen habe - dasselbe Angot (oder das Gleiche? ;) ) wie auf fritest.ch bestellen. Mich verwirrt nur, warum man nicht auf die nderung verweisen konnte und dann die alte Seite vom Netz nehmen konnte :s
Hat mich schon ein wenig stutzig gemacht. Ich hab da noch nichts bestellt, weil ich erst fragen wollte, ob (falls ich wirklich so n Sptznder bin ^^ ) jemand da schon eine Erfahrung gemacht hat.
Falls diese Neuigkeiten wirklich neu sind, dann erachtet es als freundlichen Hinweis, von einem Medi-Learner (seit dem 1.12 - old school und so), der sich keinen Wettbewerbsvorteil gegenber anderen im quasi-geschwisterlichen Zirkel der Medi-Learner erschleichen mchte.
*Hust hust* eigentlich suche ich nur nach anderen Mutigen, die mit mir das Risiko eingehen wollen, im worst-case einem Online-Betrger, im fleckigen Unterhemd und war-mal-weier Unterbuchse (sorry Ladies) vor seinem Computer sitzend, auf dem Leim zu gehen.
Sry fr langen (und teilweise bildhaften) Text, aber ich hoffe er konnte bzw wird einigen helfen knnen  :Smilie:

----------


## smile1212

Hi unkud-san,

danke fr deinen Hinweis  :Big Grin: . Habe mir gerade die Seite angeguckt. Sieht wirklich vielversprechend 
aus. Frage mich aber trotzdem, warum sie uns nicht benachrichtigt haben???.

----------


## 1Yassine

Hab da Grad auch rein geguckt und da beim Impressum eine Telefonnummer gefunden,  ich ruf da morgen mal an und frag mal was nun sache ist.

----------


## 1Yassine

Ich finde bei der Webseite "testtutor" aber nirgendwo dass das jetzt von jemanden anderes gemacht wird !
Da steht nur das deren Partner "fritest" fr den Versand und Verkauf verantwortlich ist. ????

----------


## unkud-san

Hallo leute

Da msst ihr oben auf "ber uns" klicken. Ich hab das bei google gefunden und da wird direkt auf diese Rubrik weitergeleitet ^^

----------


## unkud-san

@smile1212 das frag ich mich auch. Vielleicht sind die beiden (iwo hab ich von Team gelesen?) einfach berfordert, was ich mir eig nicht vorstellen kann aber auch nicht ausschlieen mchte..

----------


## unkud-san

Was mich grad bei genauerem hinsehen irritiert ist, dass weder irgendwo die Rede vom TMS ist, man liest lediglich vom EMS, noch kann man beim Bestellen (im Gegensatz zu fritest.ch) die Whrung von Schweizer Franken auf Euro umstellen :S

----------


## smile1212

Das selbe wollte ich auch anmerken. Dann mssten wir wohl unsere Whrung ndern. ich glaube einfach die Bcher sind nicht mehr fr uns zugnglich, sonst htten sie uns informiert

----------


## Sternchenhase

Sowie ich das gelesen habe, machen die das jetzt bereits seit 20 Jahren. Es ist wirklich sehr seltsam, dass diese Seite so eine "Geisterseite" geworden ist, ohne jegliche Ankndigung. Ich meine, eine kleine Notiz irgendwo, dass sie die Seite momentan nicht betreiben, und die Sache wre rgerlich, aber kein solches Problem gewesen. Gar keine Reaktion, nicht mal auf Mails, ist wirklich unfair  :grrrr....: .

----------


## DerNeuling

Also ich wre da skeptisch.

Meines Erachtens nach ist das eine Erweiterung des Geschftsfeldes. Die beiden bieten anscheinend Kurse fr schweizerische Schler fr deren EMS an. Hierbei wird aber anscheinend auf Material von Fritest gesetzt bzw. die beiden bieten diese Kurse an und nutzen dazu Material von Fritest.

Zumal sich beide Seiten auch optisch sehr hneln.
Fritest verlinkt auerdem auch zu testtutor bzgl Trainingskursen.

Ich glaube nicht, dass Fritest eingestellt/geschlossen wurde sondern das es sich um eine Angebotserweiterung handelt, die auch eine eigene Webseite besitzt.

Was ich aber sehr interessant finde ist, dass bei der Einstellung von Euro kein Kasten mehr mit "Ich habe die Lieferbedingungen gelesen und bin damit einverstanden" ganz unten auftaucht.
Ebenso fehlt jegliches Impressum.

----------


## unkud-san

Mag gut sein! Die ganze Sache ist schon rgerlich. Naja, wenigstens konnte man  eine (Klner) Telefonnummer in Erfahrung bringen. Ich ruf da morgen auch mal an und wenn keiner rangeht gehe ich demnchst bei denen Sturmklingeln und frag ob die uns eig verarschen wollen und wssten mit wem sie es zutun htten xD

----------


## Jannik_Schubert

Hey Servus, 

ich mach auch den TMS 2014, und wollte mir ne Lerngruppe suchen.
Ich wohne in Mnchen.
Hast du dir schon eine gesucht?

Jannik

----------


## Tarentino

Habe heute morgen mal bei der Klner Testtutor Nummer angerufen. Es wurde zwar nicht abgehoben, aber wenigstens gab es einen besprochenen Anrufbeantworter. Man wurde bei Testtutor begrt und gebeten Name und Telefonnummer zu hinterlassen, um zurckgerufen werden zu knnen. Ob das passiert? Nach 2 monatigem Warten auf ein Lebenszeichen von Fritest bin ich leider sehr skeptisch. Aber da die Materialien einfach top sein sollen, bleibe ich weiter dran. Werde auch weiterhin fters versuchen dort anzurufen, versuch's vllt. mal mit der schweizer Nummer. Wre natrlich cool, wenn alle weiterhin ihre Fortschritte bezglich der Fritest/Testtutor-Angelegenheit posten, finde ich top. In dem Sinne erstmal ein schnes Wochenende!

----------


## lepio

Hey Leute, 

ich verkaufe zur Vorbereitung auf den TMS das offizielle Paket von IBT Consultion (das Team, was auch den echten TMS entwickelt) mit 2 Tests ohne Auswertungs-Service

vgl. hier
Der Originalpreis dafuer sind 59,90 Euro; in meinem Zeitkontingent sind noch knappe 36 Stunden vorhanden, was mehr als Dicke ausreicht, um die Moeglichkeiten des Pakets voll auszuschoepfen; Zitat von der IBT Website:




> Eine wissenschaftliche Studie hat gezeigt (EMS Vorbereitungsreport 2005), dass Teilnehmer/-innen des Medizinertests in der Schweiz im Jahr 2005 durchschnittlich 21,8 Stunden in die Vorbereitung investiert haben. Fr die Vorbereitungszeit gilt kein 'Je mehr, desto besser'. Als optimales Zeitfenster konnte eine Vorbereitungszeit von 29 bis 34 Stunden ermittelt werden. Eine Vorbereitung von 50 Stunden und mehr fhrte zu keinem besseren Ergebnis als eine 28-stndige Vorbereitung. Im Gegenteil: Die Chancen waren sogar etwas schlechter.


Es handelt sich hierbei um 2 Originaltests, die online unter echten  Bedingungen ausgefuellt und bewertet werden koenn. Es sind auch verschiedene Tipps enthalten, wie man in den einzelnen Aufgabenbereichen besser abschneiden kann, und natuerlich ausfuehrliche Loesungswege fuer die Fragen. 

Preis: 29,90 Euro

Der Kaufpreis enthaelt die Login-Daten fuer das Portal, die ich dem Kaeufer uebermitteln werde, bzw. Sie gemaess seinen Wuenschen aendern kann. Bei Kaufinteresse kann ich durch Screenshots beweisen, dass ich das Paket wirklich besitze, bzw. wieviel Zeitkontingent noch vorhanden ist.

Kontakt bitte mit PN oder e-mail an adalev33@gmail.com
Vielen Dank und viel Erfolg bei der Vorbereitung!

----------


## magy

Hallo Leute,
brauche (gebraucht aber in gutem Zustand):

-Die beiden Originalversionen OVI und OVII
-Fritest- Muster zuordnen 
-Fritest- Schlauchfiguren 
-Fritest- Figuren lernen 
-Fritest- Fakten lernen 
-Fritest- Konzentrationstest 
-Fritest- Test Sim

----------


## solomun

Hey Magy,

ich htte noch die Unterlagen zu den Untertests:

- Schlauchfiguren
- Fakten lernen
- Figuren lernen

Find die Fritest Unterlagen allerdings ehrlich gesagt nicht so berzeugend!

----------


## sternchen111

@solomun
Wre auch interessiert an den Fritest Bcher  :Smilie:

----------


## janals

> Hey Magy,
> 
> ich htte noch die Unterlagen zu den Untertests:
> 
> - Schlauchfiguren
> - Fakten lernen
> - Figuren lernen


Ich wre auch interessiert, also falls was noch zu haben ist  :Grinnnss!:  Merci im Voraus.

----------


## Kretschmann

Leute - es ist im Endeffekt egal, ob Meditrain oder Fritest. Fritest gibt es aktuell nicht mehr zu kaufen, nimmt also Meditrain. Die tun sich beide nichts. Es geht nur ums Wiederholen - Training fr die Augen/Gedchtnis. Schlauch- und Mustererkennung - Fakten lernen. Konzentrationstest. 
Htte ich jetzt keine 100 Euro ber, wrde ich mit Onlinetests (rumliches Vorstellungsvermgen) und Telefonbchern lernen - kommt das Gleiche bei raus

----------


## Melina93

So toll fand ich fritest auch nicht. Da war meditrain trotz einiger Mngel sicher nicht schlechter. Fritest ist teuer, die Hefte fallen schnell auseinander und vor allem die Figuren und Muster waren viel zu schwer und haben einen eher verunsichert.

----------


## Raymond1987

Hey Leute, ich htte auch noch TMS-bungsbcher in Originalversion ,,Test fr medizinische Studiengnge 1 und 2" abzugeben. Die Bcher sind neuwertig ohne Knicke, ohne Markierungen oder hnliche Gebrauchsspuren. Bei Interesse meldet Euch einfach  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## hurrikan

hey ich habe auch noch meditrain band 1-5 mit lsungsschlssel abzugeben  :Smilie:  hatte letztes jahr 100%, also es hilft  :Big Grin:  bei interesse pn  :Smilie:

----------


## magy

Habe jetzt die Originalversionen und alle Fritest Bcher!!! An die die das Test schon hatten...glaubt ihr wenn man "nur" damit lernt aber gut..kann man schon unter den 20 besten sein..oder braucht man da mehr(noch meditrain usw...)??? ich will unbedingt ein gutes Ergebnis haben sonst bleibt mein Traum weiterhin ein Traum :///....

----------


## Tarentino

Ist irgendjemand in Sachen Fritest/Testtutor weitergekommen? Ich leider noch nicht :/

Magy, woher hast du die Fritest Bcher? Nicht zufllig dieses Jahr frisch bestellt oder?

----------


## weitwech

wre echt mal interessant herauszufinden was da los ist.. 

ich hatte auch vor einiger Zeit einen Komplettsatz Fritest bungsaufgaben verkauft, an jemanden aus dem Forum...
vielleicht ist die Person so gut, und hilft euch da weiter...


ich kann euch allerdings beruhigen falls ihr diese Bcher nicht auftreiben knnt, es haben auch viele ohne diese Bcher den Test sehr gut geschafft..
also mit Training kann man auch ohne die Fritest dinger sehr gut abschneiden..

aber 1. ist es zustzliches Material und 2. sind die wirklich viel viel schwieriger als im eigentlichen Test(gerade Muster zuordnen), und dass ist gut so, denn euer Auge wird geschult.. im eigentlichen Test sind die Fehler viel offensichtlicher, mir ist es wirklich sehr leicht gefallen im Test. Und das fhre ich auf Fritest zurck..

----------


## 1Yassine

Ich hab heute bei testtutor.ch noch mal die bungshefte bestellt , hoffe mal das da jetzt was in den nchsten tagen kommt.

----------


## DerNeuling

> Ich hab heute bei testtutor.ch noch mal die bungshefte bestellt , hoffe mal das da jetzt was in den nchsten tagen kommt.


Es wre super wenn du dann berichten knntest wie es ausgegangen ist. 
Ich drcke dir und uns alle die Daumen, dass es mglich ist ber den Umweg zu bestellen.

----------


## magy

@Tarentino > ich hab die gebraucht gefunden ;)

----------


## mareike1993

Hallo ihr lieben Leute,
ich werde auch im Mai 2014 an dem TMS teilnehmen. Jetzt wollte ich hier mal fragen, wer noch Material zu verkaufen hat??? 
Ich habe nmlich groes Interesse daran und wrde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand meldet, der was zu verkaufen hat  :Smilie:  
Liebe Gre

----------


## Tarentino

So, ich habe jetzt auch nochmal bei Testtutor bestellt, auch wenn ich telefonisch niemanden erreicht habe :/ Ouh man...
Ich berichte!

----------


## 1Yassine

Hey tarentino , hast du eine Rechnung per Mail bekommen nach der Bestellung ?
Ich hab das auch vorgestern bestellt ,aber keine Rechnung erhalten.

----------


## Tarentino

Leider garnichts bekommen. Rechnung sollte ja wenn beim Paket dabeiliegen, aber selbst eine Besttiguns E-Mail oder dergleichen habe ich nicht bekommen. Habe auch die Woche ber niemanden erreicht, heute aber mal eine E-Mail unabhnging von der Bestellung geschrieben.

----------


## magy

http://www.ems-eignungstest.ch/uebungsliteratur.htm Hallo, manchmal steht da ja ausverkauft...meine frage...ich habe jetzt einige bcher gekauft und will vielleicht spter wenn ich noch lcken habe noch weitere kaufen....glaubt ihr dass wenn ich zB noch Diagramme und Tabellen im Mrz noch kaufen will, das vielleicht dann auch ausverkauft sein wird?? also sollte ich lieber die bcher so schnell wie mglich kaufen??

----------


## DerNeuling

> Ich berichte!


 :Top:   :Gefllt mir!:

----------


## Frikadelle

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe meine Abitur 2013 mit 1,8 abgeschlossen. Mittlerweile interessiere ich mich jedoch fr ein Medizinstudium, deshalb mchte ich den TMS mitschreiben, um meine Chancen zu erhhen! Die Anmeldefrist ist aber schon am Mittwoch, und weil man den TMS ja nur einmal schreiben kann frag ich mich ob das jetzt nicht zu berhastet ist und ich lieber im nchsten Jahr daran teilnehmen soll... Mit meinen derzeitigen Klausuren (in einem Studium, das ich bereit bin aufzugeben, wenn ich einen Platz bekommen sollte) wrde der TMS nicht kollidieren, deshalb frage ich mich wie lange man sich darauf vorbereiten sollte!
Was meint ihr?

Viele Gre

----------


## DerNeuling

> Die Anmeldefrist ist aber schon am Mittwoch, und weil man den TMS ja nur einmal schreiben kann frag ich mich ob das jetzt nicht zu berhastet ist und ich lieber im nchsten Jahr daran teilnehmen soll...


Ich habe auch noch nicht angefangen. Ich denke mal das jetzt noch fast 5 Monate ausreichen um sich darauf vorzubereiten. Die meisten haben ja auch noch nicht das Material, welches Sie wollen/brauchen.
Ich meine auerdem gelesen zu haben, dass man nicht zu frh anfangen sollte, weil man sich sonst nur noch verrckt macht. Lies den Thread am besten von Anfang an, da steht auch was zur Vorbereitungszeit.

Aber das muss jeder fr sich entscheiden ...

----------


## Kiwi65

Hallo Frikadelle,

melde dich auf jedenfall fr den Test an. Wieso willst du ein ganzes Jahr verschenken. Zum Lernen hast du jetzt noch
genug Zeit. Fang bald damit an und dann jeden Tag ein anderes Gebiet. Ich hab damals die Frist verpasst, weil ich mir
auch nicht sicher war. Nachher hab ich mich so darber gergert. 
Also versuch es auf jeden Fall.

LG Paty

----------


## Frikadelle

Hey,

ihr habt mir echt Mut gemacht, ich glaube ich wrde mich auch rgern wenn ich mich jetzt nicht anmelde! Bin derzeit berhaupt sehr motiviert und will das nutzen. Werde dann wahrscheinlich in Siegen oder Koblenz antreten!  :Smilie: 

LG Frikadelle

----------


## Xabi

Frikadelle: Wollte dir auch gerade dazu raten, den Test mitzumachen, aber du hast die richtige Entscheidung wohl schon getroffen.  :Grinnnss!:  Wo kommst du denn her? Bin nmlich auch in Koblenz dabei.  :Gefllt mir!:

----------


## Frikadelle

Xabi: Komme aus der Nhe von Dren, liegt zwischen Aachen und Kln  :Smilie:  Werd jetzt morgen die Anmeldung mal abschicken.

----------


## Xabi

Achso, dachte schon hier htte sich noch ein Koblenzer eingefunden.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Frikadelle

Ich habe mich mittlerweile auch ans ben begeben. Bei den Schlauchfiguren habe ich aber ein Problem, aber nur mit "Oben" und "Unten". Da ist mir nicht ganz klar, wie das gemeint ist.. Wisst ihr, was ich meine? Stelle mir das immer so vor, Wrfel steht auf nem durchsichtigen Glastisch. Wenn dann "Unten" berprft werden soll, krieche ich (Augen + Kopf gerade) unter den Tisch und schaue nach oben. Ist das so richtig gemeint? Sorry, ist schwer zu erklren :S

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ja das stellst du dir so richtig vor!  :Grinnnss!:  Ich habe den Wrfel immer vor meinem geistigen Auge gedreht. Also wenn es sich um die Ansicht von unten handelt muss man den Wrfel dann eine Flche nach oben drehen und schaut dann grade drauf. Bei Ansicht von oben muss man den Wrfel eine Flche nach unten drehen, bei Ansicht von rechts eine Flche nach links und bei Ansicht von links eine Flche nach rechts. War das so verstndlich?  :Grinnnss!:  (Die Glastischvariante funktioniert natrlich auch, damit konnte ich es mir nur nie vorstellen)

----------


## mareike1993

Was habt ihr denn fr bcher zum ben?  :Smilie:  Also die orginalbcher von itb habe ich auch,  aber es gibt ja noch bcher zu den unterthemen...wrde mich interessieren,  welche bcher ihr so habt und wo ihr die gekauft habt ;) lg

----------


## Sternchenhase

Ich habe fritest, die OV's und schaue Ende Januar dann mal, was ich mir noch so zulege.

Zu "meinen" Mustern  :Heul: : Ich komme einfach nicht ber 20% und das kann wirklich nicht so bleiben  :Frown:  . Hat das hier schon jemand gebt? Und wenn ja: Wie bt ihr? Tipps? Hab schon in der Suchmaschine und den alten Foren herumgeschaut, aber nichts Hilfreiches gefunden. Wenn ich gengend Zeit habe (sprich 2 min pro Aufgabe  :grrrr....:  ) bekomme ich es auch richtig raus, die Testhersteller haben nur leider andere zeitliche Vorstellungen.

Liebe Gre

----------


## DerNeuling

> Ich habe fritest, die OV's und schaue Ende Januar dann mal, was ich mir noch so zulege.
> 
> Zu "meinen" Mustern : Ich komme einfach nicht ber 20% und das kann wirklich nicht so bleiben  . Hat das hier schon jemand gebt? Und wenn ja: Wie bt ihr? Tipps? Hab schon in der Suchmaschine und den alten Foren herumgeschaut, aber nichts Hilfreiches gefunden. Wenn ich gengend Zeit habe (sprich 2 min pro Aufgabe  ) bekomme ich es auch richtig raus, die Testhersteller haben nur leider andere zeitliche Vorstellungen.
> 
> Liebe Gre


Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist der Test so konzipiert das man bei den meisten Aufgabentypen eh nicht alles schaffen kann, sondern normalerweise "nur" 50 Prozent.

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist der Test so konzipiert das man bei den meisten Aufgabentypen eh nicht alles schaffen kann, sondern normalerweise "nur" 50 Prozent.


Ja, da hast du Recht, das steht irgendwo  :Smilie:  .
Aber du musst zugeben, dass es schn wre, mehr als 50 % (oder in meinem Fall 20%) zu schaffen  :Grinnnss!: . Ich bin nur so furchtbar genervt, dass ich das einfach nicht hinbekomme  :Wand: . Ich meine, so schwer ist das jetzt doch nicht! ...theoretisch *grummel*

----------


## Frikadelle

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe da noch ne kleine Frage zu den Schlauchfiguren: Sind die Wrfel manchmal auch mehrmals gekippt, oder sind die echt maximal einmal gekippt? Also z.B. dass ein Wrfel erst nach hinten gekippt wurde und man nun von links reinschaut. Hoffe ihr versteht mich  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kretschmann

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe da noch ne kleine Frage zu den Schlauchfiguren: Sind die Wrfel manchmal auch mehrmals gekippt, oder sind die echt maximal einmal gekippt? Also z.B. dass ein Wrfel erst nach hinten gekippt wurde und man nun von links reinschaut. Hoffe ihr versteht mich


Die sind alle nur einmal gekippt oder gedreht. Versuch am Anfang das Ganze ohne Zeitdruck, du wirst ziemlich schnell, ziemlich gut werden. Ich brauch mittlerweile 20 Sekunden fr eine Aufgabe - und liege bei 20 Aufgaben zu 80% richtig . Bei ungefhr 40 Sekunden je Aufgabe habe ich immer die 100% voll - und ich bin definitiv kein  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 
Jeder schafft das mit Training.

----------


## monkey10

Habe noch die Originalversion des TMS von ITB Consulting zu verkaufen. Beide Ausgaben fr 20€ zusammen. Will mir die jemand noch abnehmen? Sind komplett neu. Einfach per PN melden  :Smilie:

----------


## toni332012

Hallo!

Ich hab nochmal eine Frage bezglich der Bewerbung bei HSS im Zusammenhang mit dem TMS.
Man kann sich als Alt-Abiturient ja bis zum 31.05. bewerben. Theoretisch angenommen hat man seine 6 Orte festgelegt:

1.OP Uni A
2.OP Uni B
3.OP Uni C
4.OP Uni D
5.OP Uni E
6.OP Uni F

Nach Bekanntgabe des Testergebnis, hat man ja dann die Mglichkeit durch einen formlosen Antrag seine OPs zu ndern. Kann man dann 6 Unis nehmen die man vorher gar nicht ausgewhlt hatte:

1.OP Uni U
2.OP Uni V
3.OP Uni w
4.OP Uni X
5.OP Uni Y
6.OP Uni Z

Oder darf ich nur die Reihenfolge der ursprnglich genannten ndern:

1.OP Uni E
2.OP Uni F
3.OP Uni D
4.OP Uni B
5.OP Uni C
6.OP Uni A

Sorry fr den langen Post, wusste nicht wie ich es am besten erklre..

----------


## *milkakuh*

Du darfst deine Liste komplett ndern!  :hmmm...:

----------


## toni332012

:Woow:  Ich seh schon du hilfst berall. Also Variante 1 ..hab ich es mir doch gedacht.  :Grinnnss!:  Danke!

Wenn nur alles schon erledigt wre  ::-oopss:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich hab ja auch schon so einiges hinter mir  :Grinnnss!:  (ich wei eigentlich nicht ob ich heulen oder lachen soll ;))

----------


## EVT

keine sorge, geht uns allen so  :hmmm...:  
wer wei, wofr es gut ist.. ich bin echt froh, dass alles so gekommen ist.

----------


## DerNeuling

Wei jemand von euch wie lange die Uni Heidelberg braucht bis sie den Zahlungseingang besttigen?  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Xabi

Bei mir hat es so 3-4 Tage gedauert. Wann hast du das Geld denn berwiesen?

----------


## Tarentino

Kleines Update von mir bzgl. der Fritest/Testtutor-Angelegenheit: Nach wie vor absoulut nichts. Keine Bcher, keine E-Mail, keine Antwort am Telefon.

Naja, bei mir hat jetzt das groe Abi-lernen angefangen und am letzten Januarwochenende kommen dann auch die TMS-Unterlagen auf den Schreibtisch  :Smilie:

----------


## DerNeuling

> am letzten Januarwochenende kommen dann auch die TMS-Unterlagen auf den Schreibtisch


Mit was lernst du dann jetzt?

----------


## Tarentino

Den OV und den Bchern von MediTrain

----------


## Medicus91

Wie findet ihr den Online-Kurs von studymed? Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen?

----------


## Evil

Signaturen, die direkte Links zu kommerziellen Anbietern wie studymed enthalten, verstoen gegen die Forenregeln. Nachdem nun schon vorher eine Verwarnung ausgesprochen wurde, habe ich heirmit ein Forenverbot ausgesprochen.

Evil, Admin

----------


## staudi

diese online-kurse sind aber nur geeignet um sich auf tests wie den ham nat und den Auswahltest in sterreich vorzubereiten oder? gibt es einen empfehlenswerten onlinekurs auch fr dem tms ?

----------


## Evil

Studymed ist mit Vorsicht zu genieen. Es sind gerade mehrere User aufgeflogen, die von Studymed hier eingeschleust wurden, um heimlich Werbung zu machen, darunter auch Medicus91.

Gru, Evil
Administrator MEDI-LEARN

----------


## DerNeuling

Wei jemand seit wann die Testorte fr den TMS einsehbar sind?

----------


## Kretschmann

> Wei jemand seit wann die Testorte fr den TMS einsehbar sind?


Ich glaube seit November/Dezember.

----------


## *Destiny*

Wo seid ihr dabei? Ich in Bayreuth, ist meinem Heimatort recht nahe  :Smilie: 
Versuch jetzt auch schon immer Zeit zum ben zu finden, hoffe das klappt alles so wie ich es mir vorgenommen hab..

----------


## DerNeuling

Ich war so oft auf der TMS Seite habe mir alles angeschaut und doch anscheinend das bersehen  :Wand: 

Ich habe auch nie was davon gelesen das die Pltze pro Ort begrenzt wren. Wo stand das den?  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Wo seid ihr dabei? Ich in Bayreuth, ist meinem Heimatort recht nahe 
> Versuch jetzt auch schon immer Zeit zum ben zu finden, hoffe das klappt alles so wie ich es mir vorgenommen hab..


Ich bin in Ulm  :Smilie: . Dachau wre bei mir nher gewesen, aber in Ulm kann ich bei einer Freundin bernachten und mich vielleicht vor dem Test noch etwas abregen  :Grinnnss!: .

Das mit dem Zeitnehmen klappt bei mir leider nicht so. Ich hoffe, ab nchster Woche wird es besser (ich ziehe gerade um  :Grinnnss!:  ).




> Ich war so oft auf der TMS Seite habe mir alles angeschaut und doch anscheinend das bersehen 
> 
> Ich habe auch nie was davon gelesen das die Pltze pro Ort begrenzt wren. Wo stand das den?


http://tms.dmed.uni-heidelberg.de/info/map3  Da steht "Je frher Sie Ihren Testort buchen, desto grer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Sie an Ihrem Wunschort noch einen Platz erhalten. "

Aber da du die "Testort"-Seite anscheinend ganz bersehen hast, kannst du das auch nicht gesehen haben  :Oh nee...: .
Ich hoffe, du bist noch an deinen Wunschort gekommen  :Keks: !

----------


## DerNeuling

> Aber da du die "Testort"-Seite anscheinend ganz bersehen hast, kannst du das auch nicht gesehen haben .
> Ich hoffe, du bist noch an deinen Wunschort gekommen !


Wenn ich das gelesen htte, dann htte ich mich auch zeitiger angemeldet.
Zwar ist in meiner Stadt ein Test aber natrlich ist der voll  :keule: 

Ich berlege das ganze jetzt aufzugeben da ich zum Testort ber 2,5 Stunden Anreisezeit habe  :Oh nee...: 
Und ich habe keine Lust um 5 Uhr am Testtag aufzustehen.

----------


## Tarentino

Mein Tipp:
Noch nicht anfangen. Ganz im Ernst  :Big Grin:  Sich jetzt so langsam in die Startlcher zu begeben ist ja super, aber wenn du jetzt schon durch bist, hast du deutlich zu frh angefangen.

Aber wenn du wirklich jetzt kontinuierlich viel machen willst gibt es noch Materialien von MediTrain und MedTest.

----------


## Xabi

@Destiny: Ich gehe in Koblenz an den Start  :Top: 

@Neuling: Hmm das ist bld gelaufen...Aber du knntest einfach in der Stadt, wo du den Test machen wrdest bernachten, oder? Vielleicht habt ihr da ja Bekannte oder sonst ab ins Hotel. Am Tag vom Test noch ne groe Anreise antreten und schon so frh aufstehen wre echt bld und wahrscheinlich auch kontraproduktiv.

----------


## RaKiPyt

@Frikadelle

hab gesehen, dass Du vor gut ner Woche hier was geschrieben hast und gemerkt, dass wir beide aus Dren kommen  :Big Grin: 

Wenn Du das zufllig liest kannst du mir ja mal ne PN schreiben  :Smilie: 

Gru
RaKiPyt

----------


## DerNeuling

> @Neuling: Hmm das ist bld gelaufen...Aber du knntest einfach in der Stadt, wo du den Test machen wrdest bernachten, oder? Vielleicht habt ihr da ja Bekannte oder sonst ab ins Hotel. Am Tag vom Test noch ne groe Anreise antreten und schon so frh aufstehen wre echt bld und wahrscheinlich auch kontraproduktiv.


Ja, da hast du recht. Htten die wenigstens was in die fhren Emails geschrieben htte ich jetzt nicht das Problem.

Bis jetzt sieht es schlecht aus bzgl. irgendwo bernachten. Und ich meine ein Hotel kostet ja auch Geld (da geht es den Schlern ja wie den Studenten).

----------


## Fishpitty

Hey Martina111, 

Ich habe bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen noch ein paar Bcher drin.
Kannst ja mal gucken ob dich davon noch was interessiert

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeige...531?ref=search

Mir haben die Bcher sehr weitergeholfen und habe den Test im letzten Jahr und der besten 12% absolviert  :Smilie:

----------


## unkud-san

Hey liebe Leute 

http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/archi...60703-p-5.html

Vllt. nochmal um den ein oder anderen Fritest-Interessenten zu ermuntern. Die Probleme bei der Bestellung gab es wohl schon in der Vergangenheit. Wir stehen also nicht auf ganz verlorenem Posten, ein wenig trumen drfen wir noch  :Big Grin: 

Gre

----------


## unkud-san

Edit: Ganzheitliches Lesen eines Threads hilft ungemein: Es waren wohl vereinzelte Probleme und scheinbar konnte die Leute damals noch jemanden telefonisch erreichen..also nicht zu vergleichen mit unserer Situation ; (
Naja bekanntlich stirbt die Hoffnung zuletzt, ansonsten muss meditrain reichen ;)

----------


## DerNeuling

> Naja bekanntlich stirbt die Hoffnung zuletzt, ansonsten muss meditrain reichen ;)


Ich bin auch schon am berlegen ob ich jetzt Fritest aufgebe und einfach Meditrain bestelle.

Weil ewig will ich auch nicht mehr warten bevor ich mit der Vorbereitung starte.

----------


## rose94

Ich studiere selbst medizin. Hab eine Frage wegen meiner Schwester. Sie hat sich auch fr den tms abgemeldet. Wie ist das denn mit den Sitzpltzen, bekommt man davor einen vorgeschriebenen Sitzplatz fr die Prfung zugeschickt , muss man irgendwo anrufen oder kann man sich setzen wohin man will? Vielen dank im Voraus  :Smilie:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Man bekommt vorher einen Sektor mitgeteilt - innerhalb dieses Sektors kann man den Platz dann frei whlen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## rose94

> Man bekommt vorher einen Sektor mitgeteilt - innerhalb dieses Sektors kann man den Platz dann frei whlen.


Danke fr die Antwort :Smilie:  was meinst du genau mit Sektor?

----------


## EVT

ein bestimmter bereich.

----------


## Nirnaeth

Hallihallo,

da mein letzter Kufer sich einfach nicht mehr gemeldet hat  :Gefllt mir nicht!: , verkaufe ich meine bungsbcher fr den TMS jetzt ganz offiziell bei eBay:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/301080444506?...84.m1558.l2649

Also wenn jemand Interesse hat  :Smilie:  

Noch einen schnen Sonntag zusammen!  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## rose94

> ein bestimmter bereich.


 :Smilie:  das ist mir schon klar... Es ging ja meiner Schwester darum, ob sie vor dem Test irgendwo anrufen muss oder, ob der Sitzplatz davor im eigenen Account verffentlicht wird... Also muss sie davor nichts machen und kann sich setzen wo sie will.. :Smilie:

----------


## EVT

sie wird es schon rechtzeitig herausfinden.. ist es denn so wichtig, wo man jetzt sitzt? will sie abgucken oder was?^^

----------


## 1Yassine

Hey,
Hat jemand von denen die den tms schon gemacht haben, tipps wie man bei den untertesten 
Figuren und Fakten lernen das meiste rausholt ?

----------


## janals

> Hey,
> Hat jemand von denen die den tms schon gemacht haben, tipps wie man bei den untertesten 
> Figuren und Fakten lernen das meiste rausholt ?


Hier im Thread steht dazu eine Menge  :Grinnnss!:  Durchforste ihn einfach mal ein wenig, auch wenn das ein bisschen Zeit kostet  :hmmm...:

----------


## *milkakuh*

> das ist mir schon klar... Es ging ja meiner Schwester darum, ob sie vor dem Test irgendwo anrufen muss oder, ob der Sitzplatz davor im eigenen Account verffentlicht wird... Also muss sie davor nichts machen und kann sich setzen wo sie will..


Deine Schwester muss nichts machen, der Sektor wird ihr mit der Einladung mitgeteilt. Abschreiben ist brigens nicht, die Reihenfolge der Aufgaben ist innerhalb einer Aufgabengruppe unterschiedlich.

----------


## rose94

> Deine Schwester muss nichts machen, der Sektor wird ihr mit der Einladung mitgeteilt. Abschreiben ist brigens nicht, die Reihenfolge der Aufgaben ist innerhalb einer Aufgabengruppe unterschiedlich.


Vielen dank fr die Antwort  :Smilie:  es geht ihr ja nicht ums abschreiben, daran hat sie gar nicht gedacht und auerdem von wem will man denn abschreiben! Sie wollte nur sicher gehen, dass sie nichts verpasst. Es knnte ja auch gut sein, dass man seinen Sitzplatz irgendwie unter seinem Account selbst auswhlen muss... Das hatte sie mich nur gefragt, da ich aber nicht am tms teilnehmen msste und es nicht wusste, hab ich hier im Forum gefragt;)

----------


## EVT

wie im flugzeug oder kino, sitzplatzauswahl  :Grinnnss!: 
ber solche sachen habe ich mir nie gedanken gemacht... aber beim physikum kriegt man nen platz zugeteilt.

----------


## bernadetteki

schreib den tms dieses Jahr auch mit und werde davor noch nen Vorkurs in Mnchen machen  :Smilie:  irgendwer der mit dem Kurs schon Erfahrungen gemacht hat bzw sich dieses Jahr auch dafr angemeldet hat?!  :Smilie:

----------


## rose94

> wie im flugzeug oder kino, sitzplatzauswahl 
> ber solche sachen habe ich mir nie gedanken gemacht... aber beim physikum kriegt man nen platz zugeteilt.


Okay :Smilie:  danke, gut zu wissen;)

----------


## DerNeuling

Mal eine kleine Frage:
Habt ihr schon angefangen zu lernen und wenn nicht wann wollt ihr anfangen?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## *Destiny*

Hab jetzt schon angefangen und werde sehen, dass ich alle 2-3 Tage neben dem Abi dazu komm was zu machen..

----------


## Xabi

Ich will jetzt am Wochenende anfangen. Hab als Einstieg geplant eine von den offiziellen Versionen unter realistischen Bedingungen durchzuziehen, damit ich sehe, wo ich berhaupt stehe und was ich besonders lernen muss. Mal sehen ob ich es durchhalte so nen ganzen Test zu machen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tarentino

Mein Plan war es, auch jetzt langsam anzufangen. Wollte ebenfalls am Wochenende starten und dann mal sehen, wie ich das neben dem Abi-Lernen unterbekomme.

----------


## Kretschmann

Knnte mir jmd. bitte eine Seite vom Fritest Schlauchfigurentest  per PN zusenden. Ich wrde gerne die Schwierigkeit mit Meditrain vergleichen. Es wird ja gemunkelt, dass Fritest so viel schwerer sein soll.

----------


## DerNeuling

> Ich will jetzt am Wochenende anfangen. Hab als Einstieg geplant eine von den offiziellen Versionen unter realistischen Bedingungen durchzuziehen, damit ich sehe, wo ich berhaupt stehe und was ich besonders lernen muss. Mal sehen ob ich es durchhalte so nen ganzen Test zu machen


So habe ich das auch geplant. Und zu meinen Schwchen werde ich dann Material bestellen.
Zwar hoffe ich noch auf Fritest aber meine Hoffnung schwindet (und leider ist Medi-train viel teurer).

Wenigstens ist das mit meinem Testort geklrt, auch wenn es jetzt etwas umstndlich ist.

----------


## mareike1993

Macht jemand von euch den TMS in Bochum??? Oder kommt jemand, der den Test macht aus dem Ruhrgebiet?  :Smilie:

----------


## unkud-san

Mal ne Frage an diejenigen unter uns, die bereits bei fritest.ch (oder testtutor) bestellt haben:  Habt ihr zumindest eine automatisierte Bestellbesttigung (von info@fritest.ch) erhalten oder habt ihr gar keine Rckmeldung erhalten?
Hab zwar schon die Meditrain Sachen trotzdem lsst mir das keine Ruhe  :Big Grin:

----------


## mareike1993

ich habe von fritest oder testtutor leider gar keine Rckmeldung bekommen  :Frown:

----------


## bernadetteki

ich habe nchste Woche Donnerstag noch eine Prfung, weil ich dieses Semester Chemie studiert habe ;) aber hab mir vorgenommen danach anzufangen! Bcher usw hab ich zumindest schon daheim :p

----------


## unkud-san

@ mareike

Auch nicht sowas in der Art?

"Submitted on Donnerstag, 30. Januar 2014 -14:19

Guten Tag,

vielen Dank fr Ihre Bestellung, die bei uns eingegangen ist:


** --Whrung whlen--
**** Waehrung: SFr - Anzeige der Preise in Franken (bei Lieferung nach
**** Schweiz bzw. Liechtenstein)


** --Nr. 1: Vollstndiger Medizintest in Originallnge - 35 SFr.--
** Anzahl:


** --Nr. 2: Trainingsprogramm Konzentrationstest - 27.80 SFr.--
** Anzahl: 1


** --Nr. 3: Trainingsprogramm Muster zuordnen - 23.80 SFr.--
** Anzahl: 1


** --Nr. 4: Trainingsprogramm Schlauchfiguren - 23.80 SFr.--
** Anzahl: 1


** --Nr. 5: Trainingsprogramm Figuren lernen - 17.80 SFr.--
** Anzahl: 1


** --Nr. 6: Trainingsprogramm Fakten lernen - 17.80 SFr.--
** Anzahl: 1


** --Ihre Adresse--
**** Anrede: xx
**** Vorname: xx
**** Name: xx
**** Email-Adresse: xx
**** Land: Deutschland


Geschaeftsbedingungen: Ich habe die Lieferbedingungen gelesen und bin damit**
einverstanden.


Die Materialien werden von Deutschland aus versendet.

Postlaufzeit innerhalb Deutschlands: 1-2 Werktage.

----------


## 1Yassine

So eine Email habe ich auch bekommen , aber es ist bis heute nichts angekommen oder auf eine meiner vielen Nachrichten geantwortet worden.

----------


## Chris021

Verkaufe einige Titel zur Vorbereitung auf dem TMS/EMS u.a. Bcher zum Training und zur Vertiefung einzelner Untertests aber auch mehrere komplette Testreihen, die sich insbesondere zur Generalprobe der Prfungssituation eingnen! Die Hefte sind unter anderem von Meditrain, Medtest, Fritest, ITB Consulting uvm.
Die einzelnen Titel sind den Bildern zu entnehmen (s. Links)
Alle Bcher befinden sich in hervorragendem bis sehr gutem Zustand (keine Markierungen etc!). 
Bei Interesse oder Fragen gerne eine PN an mich! 

Links zu den Bildern: 
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3...bfvlic_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3...7znjc5_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3...pqr5mx_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3...umru24_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3...fh5aqk_jpg.htm 

LG
Chris

----------


## Zahnbacke

Hallo ihr Lieben,

auch ich mache dieses Jahr den TMS und mache mir gerade einen Plan, wie ich jetzt am besten vorgehe. Dazu habe ich schonmal den kleinen "Probetest" vom Infoheft gemacht und den ganzen Thread hier gelesen...

Nach dem Probetest habe ich festgestellt, dass ich vorallem im Textverstndnis Probleme habe. (Was ich sehr komisch finde)
Habt ihr dafr Tipps? Wie kann ich mich dafr am besten vorbereiten? 

Lieben Dank schonmal  :Smilie:

----------


## Xabi

Schaffe es dieses Wochenende zeitlich leider doch nicht ne ganze Originalversion durchzuarbeiten. Hab stattdessen gerade einfach mal Muster bei fritest zugeordnet und was soll ich sagen. Habe es geschafft, von 20 Mustern ganze 10 zu bearbeiten und 5 richtig zu haben, sehr ermutigend.

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Schaffe es dieses Wochenende zeitlich leider doch nicht ne ganze Originalversion durchzuarbeiten. Hab stattdessen gerade einfach mal Muster bei fritest zugeordnet und was soll ich sagen. Habe es geschafft, von 20 Mustern ganze 10 zu bearbeiten und 5 richtig zu haben, sehr ermutigend.


Hast du davor die Muster bei den Originalaufgaben trainiert?
Fritest ist wirklich viel schwerer als die Originalversionen und deswegen solltest du es erst nach dem Bearbeiten der OVs nochmal probieren- habe den gleichen Fehler gemacht.
Ich habe ja auch ein kleines Musterproblem, aber es ist schon viel besser als am Anfang! Ich werde in diesem Untertest niemals ber die 50%-60% herauskommen, aber damit bin angesichts meiner Anfangsprobleme ganz zufrieden  :Smilie: . Hauptsache, ich komme nicht auf meinen alten Standard von 20%.
Nicht entmutigen lassen!! Das bekommen wir vor dem Test schon noch hin  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Xabi

Ja ich hab auch schon oft gehrt, dass fritest bei den Mustern nicht der Mastab sein sollte, aber war trotzdem irgendwie frustrierend  :Big Grin:  Ich werd dann die Tage mal Muster bei den OVs probieren und mal sehen, wie es dabei luft.




> Das bekommen wir vor dem Test schon noch hin


Das unterschreib ich!

----------


## DerNeuling

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist der Test eh so konzipiert, dass man eigentlich "nur" 50 % schaffen kann.

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist der Test eh so konzipiert, dass man eigentlich "nur" 50 % schaffen kann.


Ja, im Normalfall.Sinn und Zweck des ganzen Trainings hier ist doch, dass man besser als der Durchschnitt ist und somit eine erhhte Wahrscheinlichkeit auf einen Medizinstudiumsplatz in der nchsten Zeit hat.
Mit den vom Testhersteller angegebenen 50% befnden wir uns im Vergleich vermutlich im unteren Mittelfeld  :Nixweiss:

----------


## janals

> Ja, im Normalfall.Sinn und Zweck des ganzen Trainings hier ist doch, dass man besser als der Durchschnitt ist und somit eine erhhte Wahrscheinlichkeit auf einen Medizinstudiumsplatz in der nchsten Zeit hat.
> Mit den vom Testhersteller angegebenen 50% befnden wir uns im Vergleich vermutlich im unteren Mittelfeld


 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## DerNeuling

> Sinn und Zweck des ganzen Trainings hier ist doch, dass man besser als der Durchschnitt ist und somit eine erhhte Wahrscheinlichkeit auf einen Medizinstudiumsplatz in der nchsten Zeit hat.


Ja, da hast du Recht. Wir wollen ja alle einen Platz.

Warum knnen nicht einfach ein paar mit Absicht richtig schlecht sein und so den Durchschnitt runter ziehen?  :Grinnnss!:   :bhh:

----------


## janals

> Ja, da hast du Recht. Wir wollen ja alle einen Platz.
> 
> Warum knnen nicht einfach ein paar mit Absicht richtig schlecht sein und so den Durchschnitt runter ziehen?


 :Top:  ja, auf geht's - wir bezahlen einfach reihenweise die Leute, damit sie zum Test gehen und ihn dann abbrechen/ nicht wirklich bearbeiten  :bhh:  ::-oopss: 

Achwas, das wird schon !!!

----------


## DerNeuling

> ja, auf geht's - wir bezahlen einfach reihenweise die Leute, damit sie zum Test gehen und ihn dann abbrechen/ nicht wirklich bearbeiten 
> 
> Achwas, das wird schon !!!


Also ich fnde das eine super Idee.  :Top:

----------


## Chris021

Verkaufe immer noch einige Literatur zum Training des TMS/EMS... unter anderem alle vergriffenen Hefte von Fritest und anderen Autoren, weitere von Medtest, Meditrain etc.

Bei Interesse schreibt mir doch eine PN mit Preisvorschlag  :Grinnnss!:  

Links zu den Bildern:
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3...bfvlic_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3...7znjc5_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3...pqr5mx_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3...umru24_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3...fh5aqk_jpg.htm 

LG
Chris

----------


## 1Yassine

Hast gestern schon eine pn von mir bekommen , aber nicht geantwortet ;)

----------


## Chris021

Oh, das ist mglich.. habe es vermutlich bersehen.. Schick mir einfach kurz nochmal eine  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Zahnbacke

Hallo ihr Lieben,

auch ich mache dieses Jahr den TMS und mache mir gerade einen Plan, wie ich jetzt am besten vorgehe. Dazu habe ich schonmal den kleinen "Probetest" vom Infoheft gemacht und den ganzen Thread hier gelesen...

Nach dem Probetest habe ich festgestellt, dass ich vorallem im Textverstndnis Probleme habe. (Was ich sehr komisch finde)
Habt ihr dafr Tipps? Wie kann ich mich dafr am besten vorbereiten?

Lieben Dank schonmal

----------


## angeliena1989

Den ganzen Thread gelesen???  :Big Grin:  Dann prost Mahlzeit  :Party: 
Boah, Textverstndnis ist echt schwierig zu ben. Da kommt man find ich auch mit den bungen nicht wirklich weiter. Ich glaube aber zu deinem Trost, dass damit die meisten Leute Probleme haben (zumindest subjektiv) und man im Endeffekt eigentlich garnicht so schlecht ist. Andere Aufgabengruppen kann man da schon besser ben. Wo ich richtig Fortschritte gemacht hab, war bei den "Mustern erkennen" und den "Schlauchfiguren". Bei Fritest und Prpkurs TMS waren da echt gute Erklrungen drin. Haben mich punktemig total nach vorn gebracht. "Fakten Lernen" das gleiche. Da war bei Prpkurs sogar noch so eine Gedchtnistechnik drin. Wo ich total abkacke, sind die Diagramme und Tabellen  :Traurig:  :grrrr....:  Wie bt ihr das???

----------


## Laura12

Zum Thema Textverstndnis: 
Ich fands hilfreich mit vielen verschiedenen Textmarkern zu arbeiten (und so unterschiedliche Aspekte anders hervorheben zu knnen) und mir vorher viele Texte (aus Biologiebchern, Krankenpflegebchern oder so) durch zu lesen und so mit dem Stil der Texte vertraut zu werden ;)
Vielleicht hilft es dir ja auch ;)

----------


## EVT

ja, einfach viel lesen. alles mgliche, zeitungen, zeitschriften, bcher...

----------


## LauraBaily

Hallo ihr lieben,

wer schreibt denn in Gieen den TMS????

----------


## RaKiPyt

Hallo wollte mal fragen ob jemand aus dem Rheinland in Bad Godesberg schreibt?  :Smilie:

----------


## Xabi

Heute hab ich mich mal am Konzentrationstest probiert. Den aus der Informationsbroschre (m/u) hab ich sogar komplett durchbekommen und am Ende noch ber ne Minute brig gehabt, das stimmt schonmal positiver als Muster  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kretschmann

Hamburger unterwegs?  ::-winky:

----------


## medzahp

Ich fande, dass man Figuren & Fakten lernen, Konzentrationstest, Muster und Schlauchfiguren so ziemlich an die max Punktzahl trainieren kann. (Zeitig Anfangen und regelmig ben).Das sind dann schon mal sichere 90-100 Punkte. Fr die besten 10% brauchte man glaub ich so ca 125 gelste aufgaben. Fehlen also noch ca 25-35 die man ber die anderen untertest reinholen kann. So hat's bei mir letzte Jahr geklappt ;) gerne helfe ich bei weiteren Fragen.

----------


## Tarentino

In welchen Abstnden wiederholt ihr denn die verschiedenen Untertests?
Ich habe gestern zum Beispiel Muster zugeordnet, mache heute vllt. med. Grundverstndnis, morgen Schlauchfiguren...dann?
Wei nicht genau wie ich das timen soll, habt ihr da schon ein festes Konzept?

----------


## Laura12

Ich habe letztes Jahr von allem jeden Tag ein bisschen gemacht um die Routine zu bekommen, hab aber auch erst im April angefangen zu ben  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tarentino

Okay  :Big Grin:  
Ich habe gestern 24 muster ohne Zeitdruck zugeordnet und hatte 45% richtig  :Big Grin: 
Heute med. Grundverstdnis: 24 Aufgaben in 50 min. 60% richtig.
Wie sieht's bei euch aus?

----------


## Xabi

Ich hab tatschlich den ganzen schnen Sonntag fr ne Test-Simulation geopfert und bis jetzt an der Auswertung gesessen. Mein Hirn ist jetzt erstmal Matsch, ich glaube ich knnte gerade nicht mehr das Alphabet ohne Fehler aufsagen  :Big Grin: 

Vom Ergebnis war ich dann ziemlich berrascht: die "untrainierbaren" Aufgaben hab ich mit 18/24 (med.-nat. Grundverstndnis), 15/24 (Textverstndnis) und 18/24 (Diagramme u. Tabellen) eigentlich ganz passabel gelst. Dafr waren Muster (8/24), Quantitative und formale Probleme (10/24), Figuren (9/20), Fakten (11/20) und auch der Konzentrationstest noch ziemlich enttuschend, aber es wird ja gesagt, dass man die eigentlich gut trainieren kann, bin also mal optimistisch^^
Schlauchfiguren waren mit 20/24 am besten, ich hoffe, dass ich die so halten kann und das keine Ausnahme war.

----------


## Tarentino

Hart! Das mit dem zermatschten Hirn glaube ich dir auf's Wort!
Aber die Ergebnisse sind doch wirklich garnicht so schlecht, dafr, dass es noch 3 Monate bis zum Test sind. Ich wrde bestimmt schlechter abschneiden! (V)

----------


## TripTrap

Hallo!
Ich hab letztes Jahr einen Intensivlehrgang bei IFS Studentenkurse gemacht und der hat mich echt super vorbereitet. Ich habe meinen TMS mit 1,2 abgeschlossen. Da ich die Unterlagen jetzt nicht mehr brauche, mchte ich sie gerne verkaufen. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich in die Unterlagen mit Bleistift geschrieben habe. Heit also, dass man alles wegradieren kann und noch mal einen ordentlichen Batzen bungsaufgaben und Hilfestellungen bekommen kann. Wer Interesse hat, kann mir gerne schreiben! Die Bcher von ITB Consulting gibts auch noch dazu!

----------


## 1Yassine

Hey Trip

----------


## 1Yassine

Hey Trip Trap , habe Interesse an deinem Ordner. 
Man kann dir , aber keine privatnachricht schreiben ! 
Musst das noch vorher unter Einstellungen freischalten.

----------


## Sternchenhase

Was glaubt ihr denn, was dieses Jahr im Untertest "Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten" drankommt?
Auf Seite 6 meinte Melina93, dass dieses Jahr vermutlich die "Exoten" dran kommen, da ft, pq und bd die letzten Jahre gewesen wren.
Ich traue mich kaum, auf irgendwas zu tippen - aber Signalerkennung wre vermutlich der Supergau.
Wie sieht es bei euch aus  :Grinnnss!: ?

----------


## Kretschmann

> Was glaubt ihr denn, was dieses Jahr im Untertest "Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten" drankommt?
> Auf Seite 6 meinte Melina93, dass dieses Jahr vermutlich die "Exoten" dran kommen, da ft, pq und bd die letzten Jahre gewesen wren.
> Ich traue mich kaum, auf irgendwas zu tippen - aber Signalerkennung wre vermutlich der Supergau.
> Wie sieht es bei euch aus ?


Gott, blo keine doppelten: pq und rv -  ich wrde ausflippen  :keule: 
Was meinst du mit Signalerkennung

----------


## Xabi

Das mit den Exoten hrt sich schlssig an, kann jedenfalls nicht schaden die auch vorher mal zu trainieren  :hmmm...: 

Habt ihr irgendwelche Strategien fr Muster? Ich kann damit irgendwie gar nichts anfangen. Hab eben mal ganz in Ruhe 10 fritest-Muster bearbeitet, um dann nach 20 Minuten festzustellen, dass ich gerade mal die Hlfte richtig hab, irgendwas mach ich falsch^^

----------


## Kretschmann

> Das mit den Exoten hrt sich schlssig an, kann jedenfalls nicht schaden die auch vorher mal zu trainieren 
> 
> Habt ihr irgendwelche Strategien fr Muster? Ich kann damit irgendwie gar nichts anfangen. Hab eben mal ganz in Ruhe 10 fritest-Muster bearbeitet, um dann nach 20 Minuten festzustellen, dass ich gerade mal die Hlfte richtig hab, irgendwas mach ich falsch^^


Ich habe von Meditrain die Erklrung: 

10-15 Sekunde, dass Grundmuster sich angucken und abspeichern. 
Dann jeweils 10 Sekunden fr jedes Muster zum Vergleichen investieren.

Das Problem an der Sache ist:
a.) Ich kann mir das Muster nicht innerhalb von 10 Sekunden abspeichern. Ich muss immer wieder auf das Grundmuster zurck switchen, wenn ich die Muster vergleiche. Extremer Zeitverlust. 

b.) Die knapp 50 Sekunden pro Muster hast du Zeit, um* auch* den Lsungsbuchstaben  einzutragen/anzukreuzen - dass heit auch hier wieder ein Abzug von 2-3 Sekunden.

----------


## TripTrap

ist jetzt freigeschaltet  :Smilie:

----------


## *milkakuh*

@Kretschmann: Versuch mal gezielt die Gemeinsamkeiten und nicht die Fehler zu suchen. Ich habe immer links mit dem Bild angefangen und verglichen, habe ich keinen Fehler gefunden habe ich den Buchstaben eingetragen und bin zum nchsten bergangen (ohne die verbleibenden zu kontrollieren) - alles andere hat bei mir auch zu lange gedauert. Habe so im Test ziemlich viele Punkte in dem Untertest erreicht.  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Gott, blo keine doppelten: pq und rv -  ich wrde ausflippen 
> Was meinst du mit Signalerkennung


Hab mich auch erst gefragt, was sie damit meint  :Smilie: : Meine Freundin hat gemeint, dass dann statt Buchstaben Dreiecke und Kreise oder so was dranstehen, mit Mustern (Punkte/Striche) innen, und man dann immer nach einer der blichen Auswahlregeln (z.B. Kreis mit 2 Punkten, jedes Viereck vor einem Kreis mit einem Strich innen) anstreichen muss. Das wre echt heftig. Vor allem, da wir dann (glaube ich?) der erste Jahrgang wren, bei dem das drankommt. Ich glaube, beim EMS in der Schweiz haben sie das vor ein paar Jahren gemacht.
pq geht vermutlich noch, aber vielleicht nehmen sie auch sowas mit Strichen oben und unten  :Heul: .
Naja, ich habe schon Probleme mit den Konzentrationstests in den OVs- da war der einfache Test in der Broschre echt tricky.




> Das mit den Exoten hrt sich schlssig an, kann jedenfalls nicht schaden die auch vorher mal zu trainieren 
> 
> Habt ihr irgendwelche Strategien fr Muster? Ich kann damit irgendwie gar nichts anfangen. Hab eben mal ganz in Ruhe 10 fritest-Muster bearbeitet, um dann nach 20 Minuten festzustellen, dass ich gerade mal die Hlfte richtig hab, irgendwas mach ich falsch^^


Ich habe da ja auch so Probleme, aber mir hat es sehr geholfen, erstmal ohne Zeitdruck die Muster zu machen und dann wurde ich auch langsam besser. Nicht gut, aber besser als nichts.

Irgendwie habe ich berall Probleme  :Big Grin:  - Baustellen ohne Ende.

----------


## janals

Ich wei irgendwie gar nicht, wo oder wie ich anfangen soll. Habe aus der Broschre mal ein paar Sachen gemacht mit dem Ergebnis: Muster UNTERIRDISCH ! Schlauchfiguren wirklich ganz gut. Quantitative und formale Probleme  ::-oopss:  !!! Textverstndnis und med-nat. Grundverstndnis gut.
An den Rest habe ich mich noch nicht so rangetraut, da ich irgendwie Angst vor den Ergebnissen habe  :dumdiddeldum...: 

Vielleicht mal eine Frage an die Ex-TMS-ler vom letzten Mal: Ihr habt geschrieben, man sollte erstmal mit den OVs anfangen - das war aber eher so gemeint, dass man die einzelnen Bereiche erstmal durcharbeiten soll und nicht einen ganzen Test, sprich: alles an einem Tag? Davor habe ich nmlich wiiiiiirklich Respekt  :Oh nee...: 

Merci  :Smilie:

----------


## janals

> @Kretschmann: Versuch mal gezielt die Gemeinsamkeiten und nicht die Fehler zu suchen. Ich habe immer links mit dem Bild angefangen und verglichen, habe ich keinen Fehler gefunden habe ich den Buchstaben eingetragen und bin zum nchsten bergangen (ohne die verbleibenden zu kontrollieren) - alles andere hat bei mir auch zu lange gedauert. Habe so im Test ziemlich viele Punkte in dem Untertest erreicht.


Wow, ich habe es eben mal so ausprobiert und kam innerhalb der vorgegebenen 7 Minuten auf 6/8 Richtige  ::-winky: 
Das ist ja echt cool! Danke fr den Tipp. 

Auerdem habe ich mich eben zum ersten Mal an Konz.Test getraut und mir macht das Ergebnis irgendwie Angst...
In der vorgegebenen Zeit auf 38,5 von 40 Zeilen gekommen. Und nur einmal falsch markiert  :Love:  Ich glaube, das ist der einzige Untertest, den ich mag - und vielleicht noch Schlauchfiguren.

----------


## katharinalenamarie

Wie heit denn dieser Vorkurs?

----------


## katharinalenamarie

Hey Leute ich hab mal eine Frage. Will auch am TMS 14 teilnehmen und hab auch genug bungslektre, aber finde nichts zu naturwissenschaftlichem Grundverstndnis und insgesamt textverstndnis. knnte mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

----------


## Tarentino

Und ich dachte mir wirklich, Diagramme und Tabellen knnten mir liegen. I have never been so wrong.

----------


## Melina93

Diagramme und Tabellen kann man auch trainieren, zwar nicht so intensiv wie manch anderen Untertest, aber bei den Diagrammen und Tabellen gibt es immer klassische Fehlerquellen, die man analysieren kann. Oft bringt man da die absoluten und prozentualen Geschichten durcheinander, oder liest die Frage nicht genau und so weiter. Hat mir zumindest geholfen.

----------


## Kretschmann

> Diagramme und Tabellen kann man auch trainieren, zwar nicht so intensiv wie manch anderen Untertest, aber bei den Diagrammen und Tabellen gibt es immer klassische Fehlerquellen, die man analysieren kann. Oft bringt man da die absoluten und prozentualen Geschichten durcheinander, oder liest die Frage nicht genau und so weiter. Hat mir zumindest geholfen.


Kannst du noch ein Tipp bezglich Muster erkennen geben. Hast du Kuhs Strategie   :Gefllt mir!: angewendet (nur die Gemeinsamkeiten und nicht die Fehler suchen, oder eher andersrum) ? Und bist du mit deiner Strategie gut gefahren?

----------


## Melina93

Ich hatte 16 Punkte bei den Mustern, also jetzt nicht so mega gut, aber fr mich war das schon viel, weil das mir nie lag  :Smilie: 
ich habs glaube ich nach Fehlern gemacht, also erst einmal grob geschaut, ob man schnell eins oder zwei ausschlieen kann (oft sind auch grobe Fehler drin) und dann hat man auch die Zeit, um bei den anderen verbliebenen Mustern richtig abzugleichen. Mit der Zeit wird man da auch besser, das kann man gut trainieren.

----------


## DerNeuling

Der Thread ist ja schon fast abgestorben ...  :Aufgepasst!: 

Fllt es auch so schwer voran zu kommen?
Momentan habe ich tausend andere Sachen zu tun und die TMS Vorbereitung werde ich jetzt wohl doch erst richtig in den Ferien starten knnen.  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Tarentino

Geht mir hnlich. Schreib 2. + 3. Mrzwoche Abi und zudem stehen die letzten Klausuren im Moment an.

Zudem heute das niederschmetternde Ergebnis: 6 von 24 Mustern in 22 min. Bearbeiten konnte ich ohnehin nur 8. Ouh man ouh man. Aber hey, keep goin'!

----------


## Sternchenhase

Ich komme auch nicht weiter. Zu viel zu tun im Bufdi und wenn ich nach Hause komme, bin ich todmde. Aber bald bin ich fertig  :Grinnnss!: .
Ich mache gerade auch keine Muster, weil ich mich da einfach nicht mehr rantraue- das letzte Mal hatte ich 5 von 24. Die zwar richtig, aber das hilft da auch nicht viel. Irgendwann werde ich die Phobie berwinden mssen  :Traurig: .
Wie sieht denn euer "Trainingsplan" inzwischen aus?
Ich hatte mir ja ganz gro vorgenommen gehabt, allersptestens Ende Januar anzufangen. Soeben festgestellt, dass wir uns Ende Februar nhern  :Wand: .

----------


## Xabi

Same here. Hab die letzten Tage einfach keine Zeit fr die TMS-Vorbereitung gefunden, mal sehen ob sich das bald wieder ndert. 

Tarentino/Sternchenhase: Das mit den Mustern kenn ich, mein erster Versuch bei den fritest-Mustern ist glaube ich auch so bei 5 oder 6 geendet^^. Ich hab dann an paar aufeinanderfolgenden Tagen immer einen Test gemacht (mal mit und mal ohne Zeitdruck) und dann auf einmal hab ich bei meinem letzten Versuch 17 richtige gehabt. Das war allerdings auch ne sehr einfache Version von medtest, aber besser als nichts^^. bung scheints echt zu bringen. Also immer schn dran bleiben und Kopf hoch!

----------


## LauraBaily

Hey also ich werde auch erst in den Osterferien anfangen habe vorher zu viele Klausuren

----------


## DerNeuling

> Ich hatte mir ja ganz gro vorgenommen gehabt, allersptestens Ende Januar anzufangen. Soeben festgestellt, dass wir uns Ende Februar nhern .


Geht mir genauso. Zwar habe ich mir Anfang Februar vorgenommen (ab da sind es 3 Monate) aber nix geht voran. Ich habe ja noch nicht mal angefangen.

Und jetzt drehen gerade auch alle Lehrer bzgl. Schulaufgaben, Kurzarbeiten und Exen am Rad ...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Und jetzt drehen gerade auch alle Lehrer bzgl. Schulaufgaben, Kurzarbeiten und Exen am Rad ...


Auch wenn die Zeit fr dich gerade sehr stressig ist, ist es umso besser, wenn jetzt alles auf einmal kommt- dann hast du es weg  :Keks: .
Durchhalten  :Grinnnss!: !

----------


## Melina93

Das wird schon, macht euch keine Sorgen  :Big Grin:  Viele Untertests kann man auch kurzfristig gut trainieren. Und je besser euer Abi ist, desto weniger msst ihr im TMS erzielen  :Smilie:

----------


## Tarentino

Whoop whoop! 22 von 24 Schlauchfiguren und noch 4:18min Zeit gehabt.
Habe das Gefhl, dass der Untertest der einzige ist, der luft  :Big Grin:

----------


## unkud-san

Haha @ Tarentino same here
Bei Schlauchfiguren immer 22/24 und noch ca. 4 min brig xD
Ich glaub wir sollten die Zeit zum drber gucken verwenden, wr da nur diese Bequemlichkeit nicht  :Big Grin: 
Dafr machen mir die Muster richtig Kopfschmerzen max 11 Tendenz eher 8 liegt aber an der Zeit sprich schaff nur die Hlfte, diese dann aber grtenteils richtig. Aber wird schon (hoffe ich)  :Big Grin:

----------


## *milkakuh*

> In diesem Jahr haben sich knapp 15.000 Teilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmer fr den TMS angemeldet!


Gerade gelesen, vielleicht interessiert euch das ja!  :hmmm...:

----------


## EVT

und wie viele waren es sonst? weniger, mehr? stand das da auch?

----------


## *milkakuh*

Fr die Statistik  :Grinnnss!:  :

2012: 13700 Anmeldungen - 10558 Teilnehmer
2013: etwa. 15.000 Anmeldungen - knappe 11000 Teilnehmer
2014: etwa 15.000 Anmeldungen

----------


## Ben321

hey Leute!
Verkaufe meine TMS-Bcher:

- ITB Consulting
 Test fr medizinische Studiengnge 1+2 (beide Originialversionen)
- Quantitative und Formale Probleme von MediTrain (gezieltes Training mit Lsungen)
- Muster zuornen (Band 4 , meditrain)
-Figuren und Fakten lernen (280 Aufgaben(je 7 aufgabengruppen) mit Kurz-Strategien von medtest verlag
- Schlauchfiguren Band 3 von meditrain
- und Konzentrationstest mit smtlichen versionen 

Meisten Bcher sind unbenutzt, perfekte Vorbereitung auf den TMS (hat mir extrem etwas gebracht) und gezieltes Training gerade fr die Untertests.

Verkaufe einzeln, bevorzuge aber den Verkauf aller Bcher fr einen Preis.
Preis verhandelbar.
Kontakt: benny.scheik@yahoo.de
Gre!

----------


## DerNeuling

> Whoop whoop! 22 von 24 Schlauchfiguren und noch 4:18min Zeit gehabt.
> Habe das Gefhl, dass der Untertest der einzige ist, der luft


Angeber!!  :Grinnnss!:   :hmmm...:

----------


## Tarentino

> Angeber!!


Nur ist das leider der einzige Untertest bei dem ich das kann  :Big Grin:

----------


## toni332012

Hallo, habe jetzt auch mal die Zeit in der langweiligen Urologie-Vorlesung genutzt und mal angefangen.
Hatte die Hefte zwar auch letzte Woche mit im Skiurlaub, aber abends nie Lust zu ben. Hab schon ein echt schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich so spt dran bin. Hab mit der OV und Mustern angefangen. In den 22 min habe ich mir die ersten 17 angucken knnen, davon hab ich 14 gelst und davon 13 richtig. 
Einerseits freu ich mich ber die gute "Trefferquote", aber irgendwie bin ich auch enttuscht, dass ich nicht alle bearbeiten konnte. Aber ich denke fr den Anfang ganz gut und nun ben ben ben! 
Die OV ist doch nicht wesentlich leichter als der Test oder? Sonst wre es ja keine OV?! 

Wie luft es bei euch?

----------


## Xabi

Also vom Gesamteindruck her (hab in den TMS-Threads der letzten Jahre mal quergelesen) sind die Ov`s einfacher als der Originaltest. Aber bei den Mustern kann man durch bung echt gute Fortschritte erzielen, bei meinem ersten Versuch hatte ich nur 6-7 richtige und gestern hab ichs schonmal auf stolze 14 gebracht^^.

----------


## DerNeuling

Ich habe so ein schlechtes Gewissen das ich noch nichts gemacht habe ...  :Blush: 

Wie habt ihr den angefangen? 
Mit einem Originaltest oder mit einem Simulationstest?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Ich habe so ein schlechtes Gewissen das ich noch nichts gemacht habe ... 
> 
> Wie habt ihr den angefangen? 
> Mit einem Originaltest oder mit einem Simulationstest?


Sag mal, schreibst du denn dieses Jahr das Abi dann mit? Wenn du ohnehin schon weit, dass du es wiederholen wirst? Wrs da nicht sinnvoll dich dieses Jahr voll auf den TMS zu konzentrieren?

----------


## EVT

oder dieses jahr auf die schule und dann nchstes jahr den tms machen. gebrauchen kann man ihn eh erst nach dem abi  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kretschmann

> Ich habe so ein schlechtes Gewissen das ich noch nichts gemacht habe ... 
> 
> Wie habt ihr den angefangen? 
> Mit einem Originaltest oder mit einem Simulationstest?


Wir haben doch alle den gleichen Termin, oder? 10. Mai 2014. 
Das sind mehr als 2 Monate Vorbereitungszeit! Muster, Schlauch und Merkfhigkeit, kann wirklich jeder binnen 2-3 Wochen auf ein gutes Niveau bringen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Hmm oder so. Meine berlegung war den TMS dieses Jahr mglichst gut zu machen und das Abi einfach auf Bestehen zu schreiben, wenn es ohnehin nur noch fr die Wartezeit ntzen wrde. Bis Mai (das war doch der TMS-Monat oder?) ist somit noch gut Zeit zum ben und das Abi hast du dann trotzdem um dich frs Losverfahren oder nen Teilstudienplatz zu bewerben.

----------


## EVT

aber wenn das abi schlechter als 2.0 wird, bringt der tms auch nichts mehr. fr wartezeit ist er auch unntig.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ja, aber wenn er das Abi wiederholt, und das dann besser wird, dann sieht das doch schon anders aus.  :hmmm...:

----------


## EVT

achso, wenn es dieses schuljahr ist, dann ja.

----------


## Helli12

Hat eigentlich mittlerweile mal jemand was von FRITEST gehrt?  :Smilie:

----------


## janals

Diese Woche bin ich fleiig. Habe mich gestern erstmals an den Figuren versucht (und dann gleich die von Fritest) mit dem Ergebnis: 15 von 20. Die Lernphase war so: Oh, eine Ente! Und noch eine, noch eine und ahhh noch eine Ente. Das da knnte ein Gespenst sein, und diese zwei anderen da auch...  :Big Grin:  super Sache. Assoziieren muss ich wohl noch ben. Diagramme und Tabellen habe ich auch mal gemacht. Das lief eigentlich ganz gut  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Von fritest habe ich zumindest nichts gehrt. Sehr seltsam.




> Diese Woche bin ich fleiig. Habe mich gestern erstmals an den Figuren versucht (und dann gleich die von Fritest) mit dem Ergebnis: 15 von 20. Die Lernphase war so: Oh, eine Ente! Und noch eine, noch eine und ahhh noch eine Ente. Das da knnte ein Gespenst sein, und diese zwei anderen da auch...  super Sache. Assoziieren muss ich wohl noch ben. Diagramme und Tabellen habe ich auch mal gemacht. Das lief eigentlich ganz gut


Haha, das mit dem Assoziieren kenne ich  :bhh: . Ich bin gerade am Konzentrationstest ben. pq ist nicht gerade mein Strke, da komme ich irgendwie immer nur zu Zeile 17. xy geht ziemlich gut, ich hoffe, das kommt dieses Jahr  :Grinnnss!: ... aber ich glaube es nicht. Zu einfach. Wehe, die kommen mit so blden Stichen oben und unten. 
An die Muster wage ich mich nchste Woche, nebenher be ich jetzt Schlauchfiguren. Die klappen super (wie bei den meisten hier ;) ), aber das war auch schon der einzige Untertest, um den ich mir wenig Sorgen mache.

----------


## DerNeuling

> Hmm oder so. Meine berlegung war den TMS dieses Jahr mglichst gut zu machen und das Abi einfach auf Bestehen zu schreiben, wenn es ohnehin nur noch fr die Wartezeit ntzen wrde. Bis Mai (das war doch der TMS-Monat oder?) ist somit noch gut Zeit zum ben und das Abi hast du dann trotzdem um dich frs Losverfahren oder nen Teilstudienplatz zu bewerben.


So ist/war der Plan.

Leider steht mir bis jetzt noch mein Perfektionismus im Weg.  :keule:  
Ich kann nicht einfach sagen "ab jetzt mache ich gar nichts mehr fr die Schule". Leider ...  :Traurig: 

Nchste Woche sind Ferien und somit kein Grund mehr fr Ausreden. Da geht es dann los (hoffentlich).

----------


## Maddyloove

Ich denke auch, dass man trotzdem das Abi so gut als mglich machen sollte. Weil ich denke ohne 1,5-2,0 Abi bekommst trotzdem keinen Studienplatz auch mit hervorrragendem TMS. Selbst mit der Formel von HD, weil es bewerben sich einfach so unheimlich viele Leute. Deswegen Pobacken zusammen kneifen und beides supi machen😜 macht jemand auer mir dem Vorbereitungskurs bei Meditrain? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen ?

----------


## piaca

Hey  :Smilie:  Hab noch ein paar Unterlagen, falls jmd Interesse hat: 
Originalversion 1 (9€) fr 5 €
Originalversion 2 (12,95€) fr 5€
Konzentrationstest fritest (18,90€) fr 15€
Schlauchfiguren fritest (15,90€) fr 12 €
Den Eignungstest für das Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich
trainieren BD 6 - Aufgabensammlung zum Untertest "Quantitative und
formale Probleme" (11,95€) fr 8€
Den Eignungstest für das Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich
trainieren BD 4 - Muster zuordnen (25,95€) fr 20€
Habs mit den Sachen letztes Jahr auf 98% geschafft. Es ist echt machbar! 
Schreibt mir gerne eine Naricht wenn ihr Interesse habt  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Ich denke auch, dass man trotzdem das Abi so gut als mglich machen sollte. Weil ich denke ohne 1,5-2,0 Abi bekommst trotzdem keinen Studienplatz auch mit hervorrragendem TMS. Selbst mit der Formel von HD, weil es bewerben sich einfach so unheimlich viele Leute. Deswegen Pobacken zusammen kneifen und beides supi machen macht jemand auer mir dem Vorbereitungskurs bei Meditrain? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen ?


Naja, wenn man wei, dass das Abi um einiges schlechter als 2,0 wird, dann wrd ich mich doch eher auf den TMS konzentrieren, da er ja, wie bereits erwhnt, das Abi wiederholen kann. 

@Neuling
Gar nix machen wrd ich auch nicht knnen, aber tatschlich den Fokus auf den TMS legen macht schon Sinn.

----------


## smile1212

Was glaubt ihr eigentlich kommt diese Jahr beim Konzentrationtest dran???
Hab da meine Bedenken

----------


## Kretschmann

> Was glaubt ihr eigentlich kommt diese Jahr beim Konzentrationtest dran???
> Hab da meine Bedenken


Ich gehe immer von dem schlimmsten Fall aus. A/B oder T/S etc. - kein Problem. Aber wenn 4 Buchstaben  la: A / Z und T/C  (Beispiel) dran kommen, mit unterschiedlichen Regeln (jedes A vor jedem Z und jedes C nach jedem T)  bin ich am Arsch :OO

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Ich gehe immer von dem schlimmsten Fall aus. A/B oder T/S etc. - kein Problem. Aber wenn 4 Buchstaben  la: A / Z und T/C  (Beispiel) dran kommen, mit unterschiedlichen Regeln (jedes A vor jedem Z und jedes C nach jedem T)  bin ich am Arsch :OO


Ja, diese blden Striche oder das 4er-Dings sind wirklich schwer (auch schwer trainierbar finde ich). Aber solange sie nicht, wie in der Schweiz, mit "Rechnen" ankommen (Augenzahlen auf den Wrfeln zusammenzhlen und die mssen eine bestimmte Summe ergeben oder so hnlich  :Grinnnss!:  ). Da verbrauche ich dann erstmal die meiste Zeit um die Aufgabe berhaupt zu verstehen  :was ist das...?:

----------


## buon.umore

Sind deine Unterlagen noch zu haben?  :Smilie:

----------


## buon.umore

Bezog sich auf den Beitrag von piaca  :Smilie:

----------


## toni332012

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Bchern von MedGuru? 
Fritest fllt ja raus und meditrain soll ja etliche Fehler beinhalten ..
Oder gibt es noch was ganz anderes?

----------


## smile1212

Es gibt noch Bcher von Medtest. 
Ich brauche noch Bcher zum Untertest Muster. Welchen Verlag wrdet ihr mir 
empfehlen.

----------


## smile1212

Habe da noch eine Frage bezglich des Konzentrationstest.
Ist es besser, viele Zeilen zu bearbeiten mit letztendlich vielen Fehlern
oder lieber nicht so weit und wenige Fehler.

----------


## janals

@smile:
Fehler solltest du auf jeden Fall vermeiden! Dann lieber nicht so viele markieren knnen. Das bringt dir mehr Punkte  :Smilie:

----------


## DerNeuling

> Naja, wenn man wei, dass das Abi um einiges schlechter als 2,0 wird, dann wrd ich mich doch eher auf den TMS konzentrieren, da er ja, wie bereits erwhnt, das Abi wiederholen kann. 
> 
> @Neuling
> Gar nix machen wrd ich auch nicht knnen, aber tatschlich den Fokus auf den TMS legen macht schon Sinn.


Ja, ich versuche es. Morgen erstmal noch Mathe KA und dann kann ich mich wirklich auf TMS konzentrieren, da erstmal ein paar Wochen danach nichts mehr ansteht.

----------


## Xabi

Sagt mal bin ich der einzige, der aggressiv wird, wenn er diese elenden fritest-Muster bearbeitet?^^ Gestern ohne Zeitdruck 20 Muster bearbeitet und gerade mal 12 richtig gehabt, ich hasse diesen Untertest.

----------


## *Destiny*

Also bei mir klappt eigentlich alles halbwegs mittlerweile, das einzige was mich echt zum verzweifeln bringt sind Quantitative und formale Probleme & Diagramme und Tabellen -.- da werd ich einfach nicht schlau draus..

----------


## smile1212

Xabi, du hast recht, die Fritest Muster sind wirklich schwer

----------


## Kretschmann

> Xabi, du hast recht, die Fritest Muster sind wirklich schwer��


Ich bin aktuell bei Medtest, bekomme aber im Laufe der Tage die Fritest Muster. Ich kann Euch dann sagen, ob das *wirklich* schwerer ist. Die 5 Aufgaben, die ich von Fritest gesehen habe, waren eigentlich gar nicht so schwer.  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## DerNeuling

> Diese Woche bin ich fleiig. Habe mich gestern erstmals an den Figuren versucht (und dann gleich die von Fritest) mit dem Ergebnis: 15 von 20. Die Lernphase war so: Oh, eine Ente! Und noch eine, noch eine und ahhh noch eine Ente. Das da knnte ein Gespenst sein, und diese zwei anderen da auch...  super Sache. Assoziieren muss ich wohl noch ben. Diagramme und Tabellen habe ich auch mal gemacht. Das lief eigentlich ganz gut


Du assozierst das Figuren lernen?
Das ist eine gute Idee. Ich habe selbst noch gar nicht dran gedacht, es so zu versuchen (habe ja eh noch nicht soviel gemacht).

----------


## DerNeuling

Wie habt ihr jetzt eigentlich angefangen?

Einfach ein bungsheft geschnappt und darin bungen gemacht oder erst ein Simulation, um zu schauen wo man steht?

Ich werde ja morgen Nachmittag endlich mit dem ben beginnen *freu*  :Jump:

----------


## janals

@Neuling: Sagen wir es mal so: Ich versuche es  :Big Grin:  
Nein im Ernst ich glaube das ist (fr mich) die beste Taktik. Hatte gleich beim ersten Versuch 15 von 20 richtig. Da kann man schon drauf aufbauen wrde ich sagen. 

Also ich habe in der Infobroschre die einzelnen Untertests gemacht, aber nicht alles auf einmal sondern nach und nach. Dann habe ich mir noch weiteres bungsmaterial besorgt. 
Jetzt mache ich immer mal wieder in mehr oder weniger regelmigen Abstnden die einzelnen Untertests. Aber da, wie hier ja auch schon fter angesprochen wurde, man nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Aufgaben zur Verfgung hat, mache ich, wenn ich Muster zuordnen be, nicht gleich alle 24 Aufgaben, sondern immer nur Acht. Dann komme ich lnger mit weniger bungsmaterial hin  :hmmm...:

----------


## Tarentino

Mir geht es beim Figuren lernen hnlich, nur seh ich nicht in jeder zweiten Figur eine Enter sondern einen Elefanten  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kretschmann

Fritest ist schwerer. Da liegt daran, dass der Macher von "Muster erkennen" auf Chaos aka. Durcheinander in den Bildern setzen.  Bei Medtest hat alles etwas mehr bersicht. Dann haben wir da ja auch geklrt.  :Party:

----------


## Xabi

Wo wir wieder bei den Mustern sind: gerade 17/20 richtige bei fritest gehabt (natrlich ohne Zeit, wenn ich nach 22 Minuten aufgehrt htte wren es 13 gewesen), aber so kann es gerne weitergehen!

Hab mittlerweile auch mal Figuren lernen ausprobiert, das lief einmal richtig gut (glaube es waren 17/20) und einmal total unterirdisch mit 5/20. Was benutzt ihr da so fr Standardbilder? Also ich hab meistens auch sowas wie Ente, Rettungsring, Hhle, usw. Habt ihr noch andere Dinge, die man gut auf die Figuren anwenden kann? Wenn ich da sitze und mir die ganze Zeit denke "Du musst dir jetzt was einfallen lassen!" sind einfach alle kreativen Teile meines Gehirns blockiert  :Big Grin:

----------


## DerNeuling

So ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort nachdem ich endlich die Broschre durch habe. Habe diese gemacht: http://tms-info.org/fileadmin/pdf/in...chuere_tms.pdf

Und was soll ich sagen? Ich bin (richtig) schlecht ...  :was ist das...?: 

Muster zuordnen 8 Aufgabe / 3 richtig
med. naturwissenschaftliches Verstndnis 8 Aufgaben / 5 richtig
Schlauchfiguren 8 Aufgaben/5 richtig
quantitative & formale Probl. 8 Aufgaben / 5 richtig
Textverstndnis 6 Aufgaben / 4 richtig
Figuren lernen 8 Aufgaben / 4 richtig
Fakten lernen 8 Aufgaben / 5 richtig
Diagramme und Tabellen 8 Aufgaben / 3 richtig

Klingt jetzt erstmal vielleicht nicht so schlecht aber ich mach mir schon ziemlich Gedanken ...

Zusammengefasst habe ich von 62 Aufgaben 34 richtig. Das ist also nur ein bisschen ber 50%  :Aufgepasst!: 

Und was braucht man nochmal fr einen Bonus von 0,8??  :was ist das...?:

----------


## mtz93x

> Und was braucht man nochmal fr einen Bonus von 0,8??


In Mnchen soviel ich wei brauchst du mindestens einen Prozentrangwert von 90%, um einen Bonus von 0,8 zu kriegen. Es gibt glaube ich auch noch ein paar andere Unis, die einen 0,8er Bonus gewhren, wenn du zu den Top 10% gehrst. Wo, kannst du hier rausfinden. Musst halt dann mal jede Uni anschauen.

Aber mit deinen Ergebnissen wird es mehr als knapp, einen Prozentrangwert von mind. 90 zu erreichen. Das wirds bei mir hundert pro auch schon^^ Mchte dir keine Angst machen, aber ben, ben, ben wrd ich sagen. Ich persnlich habe zum Beispiel heftige Probleme mit quantitativen und formalen Problemen und Fakten lernen bzw. Figuren lernen. Dafr bin ich im Rest sehr gut (rein subjektive Einschtzung).

Gru

----------


## DerNeuling

Von Mnchen wei ich das schon mit >90%.

Da ist/wre normalerweise auch mein Ziel, dass zu erreichen.

War eigentlich auch ironisch gemeint  :hmmm...:

----------


## Laura12

Man kann doch zwei Monate vor dem Test noch nicht sagen, wie der Test im Endeffekt ausfllt.

Ich war am Anfang auch schlecht in vielen Untertests, aber ich hab mich dann einen Monat vorher hingesetzt und gebt und dann hat es auch gereicht.

Also, Neuling hinsetzten und ben, dann klappt das schon ;)

----------


## DerNeuling

Mag sein aber das ist echt schlimm.

Ich habe heute Muster zuordnen gebt und mit welchem Resultat?
10 Augaben / 1 richtig  :Nixweiss: 

Na ja, mal schauen. Noch bin ich nicht demotiviert. Morgen wird es bestimmt schon besser  :Grinnnss!: 


Wie teilt ihr euch das bungsmaterial auf, damit es lang genug reicht?

----------


## Kretschmann

> Mag sein aber das ist echt schlimm.
> 
> Ich habe heute Muster zuordnen gebt und mit welchem Resultat?
> 10 Augaben / 1 richtig 
> 
> Na ja, mal schauen. Noch bin ich nicht demotiviert. Morgen wird es bestimmt schon besser 
> 
> 
> Wie teilt ihr euch das bungsmaterial auf, damit es lang genug reicht?


Jeden Tag ein bisschen - und vor allem: kreuz und quer - so vergesse ich besser die Musterlsungen  :O

----------


## beachboijoni

im TMS Leitfaden vom Med-guru verlag steht auch, dass "muster zuordnen" der Test mit grtem lernerolg ist. hab damit zur zeit auch noch probleme, aber nach ein paar wochen wirds schon passen

----------


## toni332012

Ist dieser TMS Leitfaden von MedGuru zu empfehlen? Was beinhaltet er auer allgemeine Tipps zum Test? Gibt es Lsungsstrategien fr die einzelnen Untertests?

----------


## beachboijoni

> Ist dieser TMS Leitfaden von MedGuru zu empfehlen? Was beinhaltet er auer allgemeine Tipps zum Test? Gibt es Lsungsstrategien fr die einzelnen Untertests?


der beinhaltet natrlich allgemeine infos, lsungsstrategien fr alle untertests auer quantitative formale probleme; und auch jeweils eine bung fr jeden untertest.
sehr gut finde ich, dass fr alle tests ein lernplan bzw. ein empfohlenes lernpensum angegeben ist.

kann den sehr empfehlen, auch die bcher fr die untertests von medguru

----------


## toni332012

Vielen Dank fr die schnelle Antwort! Dann werde ich mal was bestellen, hab bis jetzt nur die beiden OV.

----------


## gym-class-heroine

WP_20140305_009.jpg
_Quelle: Diagramme und Tabellen, Textverstndnis (85 bungsaufgaben zum TMS)_
*
Kann jemand bitte diese Aufgabe lsen und die Lsung erklren? (A ist die richtige Antwort)*  :Blush:

----------


## DerNeuling

> WP_20140305_009.jpg
> _Quelle: Diagramme und Tabellen, Textverstndnis (85 bungsaufgaben zum TMS)_
> *
> Kann jemand bitte diese Aufgabe lsen und die Lsung erklren? (A ist die richtige Antwort)*


Wenn es dich trstet, ich habe jetzt auch 10 Minuten an der Aufgabe rum gerechnet und komme nicht auf die Lsung.  :Keks: 

Aus welchem Buch ist die Aufgabe den? Meditrain?

----------


## janals

Schreibt euch erstmal auf wie viel Prozent der Probanden welchen mmHg Wert hatten, und zwar getrennt fr vor und nach der Behandlung. Also so:

davor: 
5% also 50 von 1000 -> 140
15% also 150 von 1000 -> 160
Und so weiter und so fort. Dann multipliziert ihr die Anzahl der Personen mit dem entsprechenden mmHg Wert, sprich 50x140+150x160...usw. Am Ende durch 1000 teilen, das ergibt dann 191.

Das Ganze macht ihr dann nochmal mit "danach". Dabei kommt 182 raus. Die Differenz zwischen 182 und 191 ist 9.

Hoffe das ist verstndlich. Ich schreibe leider mit dem Handy und das ist ziemlich umstndlich  :hmmm...:

----------


## Rebscra

Man kann es auch direkt in Prozent rechnen. Also 0,05*140 + 0,15*160 + ...
Ich glaub, das Problem liegt eher darin, dass man die greren "Ksten" oben dran nicht mit rechnen darf, da das nur die Begrenzung fr die Schrgstriche sind... Ich find es ein bisschen seltsam "gemalt"^^

----------


## janals

> Man kann es auch direkt in Prozent rechnen. Also 0,05*140 + 0,15*160 + ...
> Ich glaub, das Problem liegt eher darin, dass man die greren "Ksten" oben dran nicht mit rechnen darf, da das nur die Begrenzung fr die Schrgstriche sind... Ich find es ein bisschen seltsam "gemalt"^^


Ja ich musste auch erstmal die uglein zusammenkneifen und ganz genau hinsehen. Stimmt schon... Aber komisch, dass man da rechnen muss. Normalerweise kommt das doch bei Diagramme und Tabellen eher nicht vor oder bin ich bis jetzt einfach nur an die "guten" Aufgaben geraten  :Big Grin:  ?!

----------


## gym-class-heroine

Woho, danke ihnen!  :Big Grin: 

DerNeuling, diese Aufgabe habe ich aus dem Buch ,,Diagramme und Tabellen, Textverstndnis (85 bungsaufgaben zum TMS) von Heinz Groe Aldenhvel genommen. Es ist vom Jahr 1993, ziemlich alt, aber ich habe wenig Materiallen, deshalb beschftige ich mich auch mit diesem Buch.

----------


## toni332012

> Woho, danke ihnen! 
> 
> DerNeuling, diese Aufgabe habe ich aus dem Buch ,,Diagramme und Tabellen, Textverstndnis (85 bungsaufgaben zum TMS) von Heinz Groe Aldenhvel genommen. Es ist vom Jahr 1993, ziemlich alt, aber ich habe wenig Materiallen, deshalb beschftige ich mich auch mit diesem Buch.


Find die Aufgabe trotzdem sehr entfernt von dem was z.B. in den Orginalversionen gefragt wird.
Schau doch mal nach der kostenlosen Broschre, da sind auch einige Aufgaben drin.

Habe grad im Unterricht den kompletten Untertest Diagramme und Tabellen aus der OV 1 gemacht. 16/24 Punkten, fr die schlechten Bedingungen (laute Umgebung) und fr die erste Beschftigung mit dieser Aufgabengruppe bin ich ganz zufrieden. Muss nur noch ein bisschen genauer lesen. ;)

Wie luft es bei euch?

----------


## gym-class-heroine

Ja ja, du hast Recht. Ich habe die Originalversionen und ich mache sie, aber ein bisschen spter..  :Grinnnss!:  Wie luft ihre Vorbereitung fr Fakten lernen?

----------


## unkud-san

Hey Leute

hab grad gesehen, dass Gttingen zum WS 2014/2015 den TMS auch boniert.
Die Auswahlgesprche gibts weiterhin, jedoch verbessert der TMS die DN um bis zu 0.5, wenn man Prozent-Rangwert 90+ erreicht. Einfach gut  :Big Grin: 
Da knnte man schon drber nachdenken Gttingen die 1. OP zugeben oder meint ihr nicht?

----------


## davo

Ob das so viel bringt? Es gibt ja sogar Unis die mit 0,8 bonieren... da schiet dann halt einfach die bonierte DN durch die Decke. Glaub nicht dass es deshalb jetzt einfacher wird nach Gttingen zu kommen.

----------


## unkud-san

Grundstzlich hast du recht und mir ist auch bewusst das andere Unis den TMS grozgiger bonieren. Ich finde, dass es interessant fr Leute sein knnte, die nur knapp an der Vorauswahl scheitern. Da Gttingen zudem das Auswahlgesprch fhrt, kann man da zustzlich was reien.   Nur stellt sich die Frage, wie viele Leute sich dieses WS mit TMS in Gttingen bewerben. mMn kann Gttingen fr Leute mit super TMS und "miger DN" als "Geheimtipp" gehandelt werden, weil zum einen der TMS-Bonus hier neu ist und zum anderen die Anmeldefrist fr den TMS schon vorber ist (ist natrlich davon abhngig seit wann der neue Bonus bekannt ist und inwiefern sich Bewerber, die tendenziell besser sind sich damit auseinander gesetzt haben).

Just sayin' though  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kretschmann

> Ob das so viel bringt? Es gibt ja sogar Unis die mit 0,8 bonieren... da schiet dann halt einfach die bonierte DN durch die Decke. Glaub nicht dass es deshalb jetzt einfacher wird nach Gttingen zu kommen.


2014ner Teilnehmer wird es auf jeden Fall noch was bringen.
Warum? 

Die Nachricht ist "neu" - aber viele werden es noch  fr das kommende WS mitbekommen. Die TMS Bewerbungsfrist hingegen ist schon gelaufen. 

Folge: Gttinger und umliegende Studenteninteressenten, die ein TMS erfolgreich abgeschlossen haben, bewerben sich voraussichtlich in Gttingen - das heit z.B Mnchen, Ulm etc. werden etwas entlastet und der NC wird eventuell hher.  


2015 wird es aber als Folge mehr Teilnehmer (eben jene Gttinger, die gerne in Gttingen unbedingt studieren mchten und es vorher nicht konnten, aber jetzt die Bewerbungsfrist fr den TMS einhalten knnen)

Folge: Mehr TMS-Teilnehmer, hhere Anforderung fr die besten 40%.

Edit: Letzten Post nicht gelesen -.- - wurde also schon beantwortet.

----------


## unkud-san

Danke fr die Besttigung, Kretschmann  :Big Grin:  hab iwie daran gezweifelt ob das so Sinn macht.

----------


## smile1212

Was kam eigentlich letztes Jahr im Konzentrationstest dran. :Smilie:

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Was kam eigentlich letztes Jahr im Konzentrationstest dran.


Ich glaube "bd"  :Smilie: . 
Frage mich schon die ganze Zeit, was sie dieses Jahr nehmen  :Frown: .

----------


## Norali

c und umgekehrtes c glaube ich, habs wieder verdngt  :Big Grin: 

Meint ihr, Gttingen mit TMS 81% und Abi 1,8 = 1,4 kann klappen?

----------


## Melina93

bd war letztes Jahr dran

----------


## Kretschmann

> c und umgekehrtes c glaube ich, habs wieder verdngt 
> 
> Meint ihr, Gttingen mit TMS 81% und Abi 1,8 = 1,4 kann klappen?


Nein :P  aber Heidelberg/Mannheim doch sicherlich.

----------


## Norali

ne, leider nicht.. aber macht nichts, dann muss ich mich wenigstens nicht zwischen mehreren 1.Ops entscheiden  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kretschmann

> ne, leider nicht.. aber macht nichts, dann muss ich mich wenigstens nicht zwischen mehreren 1.Ops entscheiden


Wie viele Rohpunkte hast du denn? Mit den Rohpunkten rechnet man doch bei der heidelberger Formel?!

----------


## Frikadelle

Hallo zusammen!
Was knnt ihr so an bungsmaterialien empfehlen, taugen die "Prpkurs" - Bcher was? Ansonsten wrde ich mir noch diese farbigen Bcher kaufen zu ein paar Unteraufgaben (http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/3950...pf_rd_i=301128).

----------


## Norali

Meinst du den Standardwert, Kretschmann?
Der liegt bei mir bei 109.. komme auf etwa 43 Punkte, fr Mannheim brauchte man schon ber 50 letztes WS  :Frown:

----------


## toni332012

> Hallo zusammen!
> Was knnt ihr so an bungsmaterialien empfehlen, taugen die "Prpkurs" - Bcher was? Ansonsten wrde ich mir noch diese farbigen Bcher kaufen zu ein paar Unteraufgaben (http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/3950...pf_rd_i=301128).


ber die Bcher von MedGuru hatten wir uns vor ein paar Seiten schonmal unterhalten.
Ich habe mir davon den Leitfaden und quantitative und formale Probleme letzte Woche bestellt. Wenn ich die Bcher hab kann ich dir auch noch ein paar Infos geben, wenn du magst.

----------


## beachboijoni

also ich hab mir fast alle med guru bcher besorgt und kann sie nur empfehlen. ich war erstaunt wie viel material in den bchern fr die untertests war... z.b. 30 texte fr textverstndnis. einziger nachteil sind fehler in den lsungsbgen bei figuren und fakten lernen, aber das kann man auch nachschauen

----------


## smile1212

Wie findet ihr das Buch Muster zuordnen von med guru. berlege das Buch zu kaufen

----------


## Xabi

Ohmann. Hab heute morgen mal wieder Muster bei fritest gemacht. Um berhaupt alle 20 Muster zu schaffen hab ich stolze 36 Minuten gebraucht und dann waren am Ende nur 12 richtig. Sehr motivierend.

----------


## annabell1993

Hey, ich verkaufe einige Bcher von Meditrain zur Vorbereitung auf den TMS:

- Den Eignungstest fr das Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren BD 1 - TRAININGSTEST
- Lsungsheft zu: Den Eignungstest fr das Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren BD.1
- Den Eignungstest zum MedizinstudiumTMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren BD.2 - Figuren u. Fakten lernen
- Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren BD.3--Schlauchfiguren
- Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren BD.4 - Muster zuordnen
- Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren BD.5 Diagramme u. Tabellen
- Aufgabensammlung zu den Untertests: Figuren lernen,Fakten lernen,Muster zuordnen,Schlauchfiguren
- Den Eignungstest fr das Medizinstudium EMS/TMS erfolgreich trainieren BD 6 ,Aufgabensammlung zum Untertest:Quantitative u. formale Probleme
- Den EMS/TMS erfolgreich trainieren, BD.8 - Konzentrationstest  14 neue Testversionen fr 2014

Die Bcher haben einen Neupreis von 204,55 €. Ich wrde sie gerne fr 150 € (VHB!) verkaufen. Bei Interesse bitte melden!  :Smilie:

----------


## janals

> Hey, ich verkaufe einige Bcher von Meditrain zur Vorbereitung auf den TMS:
> 
> - Den Eignungstest fr das Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren BD 1 - TRAININGSTEST
> - Lsungsheft zu: Den Eignungstest fr das Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren BD.1
> - Den Eignungstest zum MedizinstudiumTMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren BD.2 - Figuren u. Fakten lernen
> - Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren BD.3--Schlauchfiguren
> - Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren BD.4 - Muster zuordnen
> - Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren BD.5 Diagramme u. Tabellen
> - Aufgabensammlung zu den Untertests: Figuren lernen,Fakten lernen,Muster zuordnen,Schlauchfiguren
> ...


Hey, wie viel mchtest du fr das Buch Muster zuordnen noch haben? Lg  :Smilie:

----------


## beachboijoni

ich htte mal eine frage zum untertest fakten lernen. 
was fr eine technik benutzt ihr? ich probiere mir bilder zu merken, aber das klappt nur selten gut. hab zwar oft die meisten punkte, aber ich hab das gefhl das dauert zu lang. z.Z. brauche ich noch ca. 10 min fr alles.

----------


## Kretschmann

> Meinst du den Standardwert, Kretschmann?
> Der liegt bei mir bei 109.. komme auf etwa 43 Punkte, fr Mannheim brauchte man schon ber 50 letztes WS


Boaahhhh.
Du gehrst zu den besten 20% und hast trotzdem "nur" 109 Punkte? Ich dachte immer 100-105 ist der "Durchschnittswert". Oder ich verwechsel da gerade was? War der TMS 2013 so schwer?

Aber Greifswald knnte es doch fr das Auswahlgesprch reichen, wenn du Praktika von mind. 9 Monaten nachweisen kannst ?! In Anbetracht deiner Wartezeit doch bestimmt gemacht, oder?

----------


## annabell1993

> Hey, wie viel mchtest du fr das Buch Muster zuordnen noch haben? Lg


Ich wollte die Bcher eigentlich gerne als Komplettpaket verkaufen.

----------


## Norali

Kretschmann, Punkte habe ich 123, aber es stimmt schon, dass bei 34 % der Teilnehmer der Standardwert idR bei 100 - 110 liegt, da falle ich also noch drunter, siehe Tabelle http://www.tms-info.org/index.php?id...und_auswertung
Und habe nur 2 Monate Praktikum gemacht und habe dann nach dem Abi direkt angefangen, meinen Plan B zu studieren.. also auch keine Chance in Greifswald, leider..

----------


## toni332012

Hallo, 
hab mal eine etwas andere Frage. Kann mir jemand sagen mit welchem Versanddienstleister MedGuru seine Bcher verschickt?Hab schon vor ber einer Woche eine Versandbesttigung bekommen und bis jetzt ist hier noch nix angekommen. Auf meine Email habe ich auch keine Antwort erhalten.. Ist mir irgendwie ein wenig suspekt.

----------


## DerNeuling

> Ohmann. Hab heute morgen mal wieder Muster bei fritest gemacht. Um berhaupt alle 20 Muster zu schaffen hab ich stolze 36 Minuten gebraucht und dann waren am Ende nur 12 richtig. Sehr motivierend.


Ich bin auch recht deprimiert.

Momentan mache ich das immer nur Zeitdruck und schaffe in 9 Minuten von 10 Mustern gerade mal 5.
Und dann habe ich von denen auch meisten nur eine Antwort richtig. Zwar habe ich meistens die richtige Antwort 
immer in der 50:50 Chance (da gibt es ja diese Strategie) aber das hilft mir wenig wenn ich zum Schluss die falsche ankreuze  :Nixweiss:

----------


## unkud-san

@ toni Hab auch das Problem und bekomm auch keine Antwort bis auf die Versandbesttigung..  :Frown:  vor allem haben die schon das Geld erhalten was schon rgerlich ist aber ich hoffe wir kriegen bald die Bcher

@ Der Neuling Die Muster sind echt frustrierend geht mir da hnlich wie bei dir aber der Trainingseffekt wird sich schon bald zeigen, da bin ich sicher ;)

----------


## Helli12

Mir geht es genauso. Das ist echt deprimierend  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bimsstein

Hallo zusammen :Smilie: 
Ich habe gerade versucht ein paar Mathe Aufgaben zu lsen, komme aber bei zweien einfach nicht auf die richtige Lsung. Vielleicht kann mir jeman von euch helfen:

1. Eine Schneeflocke sei geometrisch gleic einem regelmssigen Sechseck aufgebaut. Wieviele Drehungen aus einer Ausgangsposition heraus sind mglich, ohne dass man einen Unterschied zu dieser position bemerken wrde?(Es zhlen nur Drehungen bis zur vollen Umdrehung.) ->richtige Lsung wre 24. Wie kommt man darauf?

2. Atomare Teilchen der Ladung q und der Masse m werden im elektrischen Feld mit der Spannung U auf die Geschwindigkeit v beschleunigt. Die Spannung ist aus den atomaren Grssen mit (v^2 x m)/(2 x q) zu bestimmen. Wie hngt die Geschwindigkeit von den Kennzahlen der Masse und der Ladung der Teilchen bei bekannter Spannung ab? -> richtige Lsung wre v= Wurzel aus 4Uq/m. Weshalb 4 und nicht 2?

----------


## 1Yassine

Aus welchem buch hast du die aufgaben ?

----------


## Bimsstein

Das sind zwei Aufgaben aus einer Testsimulation an der ich teilgenommen habe

----------


## toni332012

> @ toni Hab auch das Problem und bekomm auch keine Antwort bis auf die Versandbesttigung..  vor allem haben die schon das Geld erhalten was schon rgerlich ist aber ich hoffe wir kriegen bald die Bcher


Hab heute mal probiert unter der angegebenen Telefonnummer jemanden zu erreichen.. "Zur Zeit nicht erreichbar, probieren sie es spter nochmal" oder sowas hnliches. Da war es aber auch schon 15:20 Uhr. Probiere es morgen Vormittag nochmal. Man das nervt mich echt total.. Will endlich weiter ben!

----------


## Xabi

Mhmm ich hab vor ner Woche auch was bei medguru bestellt, natrlich brav bezahlt und seitdem nichts mehr von denen gehrt. Hoffentlich wird das nicht so ne Nummer wie von fritest.

----------


## unkud-san

@toni und xabi
Habs vor 2 Tagen ber fb versucht kam heute Nacht 1:45 als Antwort:

"Danke fr dein Nachricht und verzeihung fr unsere spte Antwort. Wir waren leider etwas unter Stress. Wir haben deine Bestellung erhalten und an das Versandzentrum weitergeleitet. Leider befand sich noch ein Buch im Druck, weswegen sich die Lieferung verzgert hat. Wir konnten dir nun leider erst die Bestellung am 13.3. zuschicken. Wir bitte die Verzgerung zu entschuldigen. Es mag sein, dass noch ein Buch nachgeschickt wird. Das passier dann am 18.3

Bei Rckfragen, hier oder per Mail. Wir versuchen schnell zu antworten.

Nette Grsse
Anselm"

Dann msste heute was kommen, wenn schon nicht am 13.03.
Abwarten und Tee trinken.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pepper*

Hallo  :Grinnnss!:  
Ich habe im Buch OVI folgenden Satz gelesen, der mich ziemlich irritiert hat:

"Abweichend davon werden unter Ernstbedingungen beim Test fr medizinische Studiengnge nicht alle verwendeten Aufgaben auch tatschlich gewertet." (S 106)

Bedeutet das, dass prinzipiell einfach gewisse Aufgaben bei der Auswertung herausgepickt werden, die nicht in die Bewertung einflieen? Oder was bedeutet das? Das wrde doch das Ergebnis verflschen, oder nicht???

----------


## toni332012

@ unkud-san und Xabi

Hab es nochmal telefonisch probiert.. Selbe Ergebnis wie gestern. Hab jetzt auch mal ber Facebook geschrieben, mit dem Hinweis sollte ich wieder keine Antwort erhalten, die Zahlung zurck zu fordern. Mal gucken was jetzt passiert! Unkud-San wa hattest du fr Bcher bestellt?

@Pepper
Das sind die "Einstreuaufgaben" sie sollen getestet werden und dienen wohl dazu den Schwierigkeitsgrad konstant zu halten. Dazu wird vorher festgelegt welche Aufgaben in jeder Aufgabengruppe nicht gewertet werden.

----------


## unkud-san

@toni Ich hab mal auf gut Glck alle Bcher von denen bestellt. Wenn die schreiben, dass die Bcher am 13.03 zugeschickt werden + 4-5 Tage Lieferzeit, rechne ich einfach mal sptestens mit Mitte nchster Woche..

----------


## unkud-san

Edit: Bcher sind grad geliefert worden
Muster zuordnen fehlt, kommt dann noch im Laufe der nchsten Woche ;)

----------


## toni332012

Zack Antwort, da ging aber fix jetzt! ;) hnliche Antwort wie bei dir. Muster hab ich allerdings nicht bestellt, nur den Leitfaden und quantitative und formale Probleme. Wollte dann eventuell nochmal was nachbestellen. Alle war mir auf einen Schlag dann doch zu happig..  :Big Grin: 

Kam mit der normalen Post?

----------


## Frikadelle

Meine Bcher kommen wahrscheinlich am WE ansonsten anfang nchster Woche. Es ist aber noch nicht zu spt um mit lernen anzufangen oder??

----------


## unkud-san

Mit DHL in so nem Pseudo-Paket  :Big Grin: 
Und @Frikadelle es ist definitiv nicht zuspt um anzufangen empfohlen sind 6-8 wochen 2 std. tglich (oder so  :Big Grin:  hab ich zumindest schon fters hier und anderswo gelesen) und ich glaub der Trainingseffekt ist mit am besten wenn man jetzt um den Dreh anfngt also: Chill contnance!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pepper*

@toni332012:
danke! ich erinnere mich jetzt da mal was gelesen zu haben, muss aber wohl schon lnger her sein. 

Noch eine Frage: Wie man seine ungefhre Punktzahl berechnet ist ja eigentlich klar - aber gibt es eine Mglichkeit (anhand von Vergleichen mit Vorjahresergebnissen z.B.) den Standardwert/Testwert einzuschtzen? Und msste ich dann die Einstreuaufgaben rausnehmen?

Vielen Dank schonmal!

----------


## Pepper*

An die von euch die die Bcher von medguru bestellt haben: bekommt man eine Bestellbesttigung? Ich wollte eben bestellen und habe meine Daten eingegeben - nun habe ich auf weiter geklickt und jetzt heit es nur das mein Warenkorb leer sei. Ist die bestellung schon rausgegangen oder ist da ein Fehler passiert? Ich hab ja auch noch keine Zahlungsart bestimmt... Sorry wenn ich eine doofe Frage stelle  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Pepper*

ich vermute mal da ist tatschlich was schief gelaufen...  :bhh:

----------


## toni332012

@Pepper 

Ja das war bei mir auch so. Erst Sachen in Warenkorb, dann Kundenkonto erstellt und dann durfte ich nochmal von vorne die Bcher in den Warenkorb packen  :Big Grin:  
Eine Eingangsbesttigung bekommst du. 

Zu deiner anderen Frage:
Es hngt ja immer davon ab wie gut oder schlecht die anderen sind. Deswegen lohnt es sich meiner (!!!) Meinung nach nicht den Aufwand zu betreiben.

----------


## VdV

Hallo zusammen!

Bin echt verwirrt, auf Grund der hohen Anzahl an bungsmaterialien zum TMS.

In der Broschre selbst wird von zwei Originalversionen des TMS gesprochen; die habe ich auch auf Amazon gefunden. Hier wird von den Bchern von MedGurus gesprochen; zu fast jedem Untertest gibt es ein einzelnes Buch..

Kann man pauschal sagen, welche Bcher wirklich ntig sind fr eine "gute" Vorbereitung? Sind die zwei Originalversionen des TMS brauchbar; sollte man diese vllt. mit 2-3 Bchern von MedGurus kombinieren?

Oder muss jeder individuell entscheiden, wo er Schwchen hat..

Alles auf ein Mal wre mir ehrlich gesagt etwas zu teuer..

Naja, hoffe erstmal auf hilfreiche Antworten eurerseits.

Viele Gre,
VdV

----------


## toni332012

Hallo VdV !

Pauschal kann man das leider nicht sagen...
Hab schon von einigen gehrt, die angeblich nur mit den beiden Originalversionen gebt haben und wohl ein top Ergebnis hatten. Dann gibt es Leute, die sich komplette bungspakete kaufen und wieder andere, die an (teuren) Vorbereitungskursen teilnehmen. 

Da ja noch ein wenig Zeit ist, wrde ich dir empfehlen erstmal die beiden Originalversionen zu kaufen. Das ist relativ kostengnstig und man bekommt sie auch mal gebraucht, z.B. bei eB*y. Beim arbeiten mit diesen beiden Heften wirst du schnell sehen, welche Untertests dir Probleme machen. Dann kannst du ja fr diese nocheinmal bungsmaterial kaufen.   

So bin ich auch vorgegangen und hab gleich gemerkt, dass mir z.B. "quantitative und formale Probleme" eher schwer fallen und hab mir dann fr diesen Untertest zustzliches bungsmaterial bestellt. In den Originalversionen sind nur Aufgaben und Lsungen enthalten, keine Erklrungen zu Lsungsstrategien!

Von welchem Hersteller du bestellst musst du fr dich selber entscheiden. Lies einfach ein paar Bewertungen (achte aber dabei auf die Auflage!) oder schau mal hier im Thread oder im Thread "TMS 2013", was die User so berichten/berichtet haben.

Hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen.  :Nixweiss: 

P.S. Immer noch keine Bcher bekommen  :grrrr....:

----------


## VdV

Hi,

vielen Dank fr die schnelle Antwort und die netten Tips!  :Smilie: 

Nur mit den bungsaufgaben von der Broschre kommt man natrlich nicht weit, vielleicht fhle ich mich auch deshalb nicht wirklich sicher. Habe mir jetzt erstmal die Originalversionen gekauft und werde damit ben.

Drohen einem eigentlich irgendwelche Konsequenzen, wenn man am Test nicht teilnimmt (trotz Anmeldung natrlich)? Konnte dazu nichts finden. Evtl. habe ich es auch bersehen. Im Zweifelsfall wrde ich meine Chance dann doch nicht verspielen wollen; nehme sowieso noch am Ham-Nat teil..

----------


## toni332012

Naja deine 50 Euro sind dann halt weg. Aber du darfst wieder teilnehmen, wenn du am Testtag nicht hingehst und dich dort im Testlokal nicht registrierst.

----------


## Frikadelle

Inwiefern kann man Medizinisch - naturwiss. Grundverstndnis und Textverstndnis ben? Tue mich da berraschenderweise ziemlich schwer mit den Aufgaben aus der Broschre und den Tests...

----------


## EVT

lesen, lesen, lesen. 
verschiedene medien; bcher, zeitungen, zeitschriften. ich habe mal eine studie gesehen, wonach zeitungsleser ein hheres textverstndnis hatten. 
es gibt glaube ich auch so allgemeine bungsbcher fr textverstndnis.
zum med.-nawi grundverstndnis wrde ich einfache texte aus dem gebiet lesen, vllt. bei wikipedia anfangen.

----------


## toni332012

Doofe Frage..

Auf der TMS Seite steht ja irgendwo, dass die angegebenen persnlichen Daten, die ja dann auf der Einladung stehen, mit den Daten auf dem Personalausweis bereinstimmen mssen.

Bei mir geht es jetzt um die Adresse, habe angegeben:

xxxxxx Strae xx
PLZ Ort

in meinem Ausweis steht aber:

xxxxxx Strae xx
PLZ Ort OT xxxx
(also zustzlich noch ein Ortsteil)

Knnte ich wegen der fehlenden Ortsteilangabe Probleme bekommen? Muss ich das noch ergnzen lassen?

P.S. Bin nicht zu bld meine Adresse vom Ausweis abzuschreiben, hab mein Ausweis nur erst nach der Anmeldung zum TMS ndern lassen und wusste nichts von dem Ortsteilzusatz  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Kretschmann

> Doofe Frage..
> 
> Auf der TMS Seite steht ja irgendwo, dass die angegebenen persnlichen Daten, die ja dann auf der Einladung stehen, mit den Daten auf dem Personalausweis bereinstimmen mssen.
> 
> Bei mir geht es jetzt um die Adresse, habe angegeben:
> 
> xxxxxx Strae xx
> PLZ Ort
> 
> ...



Orteilsteil hin oder her - wir sind hier beim TMS und nicht beim Prfungstest des BND`s.  Wenn du absolute Gewissheit haben willst -  ich glaube die haben eine Facebook Seite.

----------


## EVT

oh oh, ich glaub jetzt wird das mit dem tms nichts mehr. es gibt die neue unterkategorie "adresse richtig angeben"  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## toni332012

Ganz ehrlich, hier im Forum werden manchmal viele berflssige Fragen gestellt. Manche sind schon 10000x beantwortet, andere lassen sich durch ein wenig Eigeninitiative selber beantworten. Trotzdem werden genau diese von vielen Usern ordentlich beantwortet. Auch ich habe mir vorgenommen zu allem, wo ich was zu sagen kann, freundlich und ohne Wertung zu antworten. 
Also ganz ehrlich.. Was soll das?  :was ist das...?: 

Das war eine ernst gemeinte Frage! 
Schonmal nen Horrorfilm bei Amazon bestellt? Wenn da der dumme Zweitname, der im Ausweis steht, nicht auf dem Paket steht, hast du Pech gehabt!

War mir ganz einfach unsicher und hab Angst, dass es Probleme gibt, weil sich irgendwer bei der Kontrolle arscheckig anstellt. Ganz einfach. Der TMS ist nmlich fr mich, wie fr die meisten hier, sehr wichtig!  :Nixweiss: 

Achja und EVT: Vielleicht kann ich ja meine Unfhigkeit dabei, durch was anderes ausgleichen. Oder nicht?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## EVT

ich bestelle viel bei amazon, habe auch einen zweitnamen, gebe ihn bei amazon und sonstwo nie an und bisher kam immer alles problemlos an, auch beim abholen in der poststelle  :Nixweiss: 

wenn es um die einreise in die usa geht, ok, da wrde ich auch ziemlich genau drauf achten, alles richtig zu schreiben. aber selbst da sind sie manchmal gndig bei der visumsbeantragung, wie ich am freitag selber erleben durfte  :hmmm...: 

manchmal muss man einfach etwas entspannter sein, sonst stresst man sich unntig und das wrde dein ergebnis beeinflussen. klar wre es bld, nicht zum tms zugelassen zu werden, aber diese angst ist bei dir wirklich unberechtigt  :hmmm...:  ansonsten hast du ja noch genug zeit, denen zu schreiben und nachzufragen und es dir schriftlich geben zu lassen, dass es kein problem sein wird. so wrde ich das auch machen. was anderes wird dir auch nicht brig bleiben, denn selbst wenn sie da rumstressen wrden, wrden dir unsere antworten auch nichts bringen im notfall.
aber sonst wirst du ja auch keine probleme mit deiner adresse haben oder? ich denke, die adresse ist wichtig fr die zusendung des ergebnisses, nicht die einlasskontrolle. da werden sie eher auf foto und namen achten.
ein bisschen spa muss sein  :hmmm...:  manche steilvorlagen muss ich einfach mitnehmen, sorry. ich verkneif mir schon so oft was.

----------


## toni332012

> manchmal muss man einfach etwas entspannter sein, sonst stresst man sich unntig und das wrde dein ergebnis beeinflussen. klar wre es bld, nicht zum tms zugelassen zu werden, aber diese angst ist bei dir wirklich unberechtigt  ansonsten hast du ja noch genug zeit, denen zu schreiben und nachzufragen und es dir schriftlich geben zu lassen, dass es kein problem sein wird. so wrde ich das auch machen. was anderes wird dir auch nicht brig bleiben, denn selbst wenn sie da rumstressen wrden, wrden dir unsere antworten auch nichts bringen im notfall.
> aber sonst wirst du ja auch keine probleme mit deiner adresse haben oder? ich denke, die adresse ist wichtig fr die zusendung des ergebnisses, nicht die einlasskontrolle. da werden sie eher auf foto und namen achten.
> ein bisschen spa muss sein  manche steilvorlagen muss ich einfach mitnehmen, sorry. ich verkneif mir schon so oft was.


Danke, geht doch !  :Big Grin: 
Ich bin auch wirklich kein humorloser Mensch, hab das schon verstanden! :Grins:

----------


## Melina93

> Hallo VdV !
> 
> Pauschal kann man das leider nicht sagen...
> Hab schon von einigen gehrt, die angeblich nur mit den beiden Originalversionen gebt haben und wohl ein top Ergebnis hatten. Dann gibt es Leute, die sich komplette bungspakete kaufen und wieder andere, die an (teuren) Vorbereitungskursen teilnehmen.


Ist wie im echten Leben auch: Viele prahlen gerne rum, auch wenn sie mehr machen, als sie zugeben. Gibt sicher Leute, die mit den Originalversionen klarkommen, aber die sind sicher selten. Ist ja keine Schande, mehr bungsmaterial zu haben. Ich hatte auch viel, im Nachhinein vielleicht auch zu viel. Aber es hat mich beruhigt zu wissen, dass ich viel gebt habe. Dieser Test ist total trainierbar, auch wenn das viele gerne anders sehen mchten.

----------


## toni332012

> Ist wie im echten Leben auch: Viele prahlen gerne rum, auch wenn sie mehr machen, als sie zugeben. Gibt sicher Leute, die mit den Originalversionen klarkommen, aber die sind sicher selten. Ist ja keine Schande, mehr bungsmaterial zu haben. Ich hatte auch viel, im Nachhinein vielleicht auch zu viel. Aber es hat mich beruhigt zu wissen, dass ich viel gebt habe. Dieser Test ist total trainierbar, auch wenn das viele gerne anders sehen mchten.


 Ich seh das hnlich und man sollte auch immer im Hinterkopf behalten,dass man den Test nur einmal machen kann. Wenn man da am "falschen Ende spart" kann es passieren, dass man sich danach in den Popo beit.  :Big Grin:  
Man kann ja auch, wie schon erwhnt, auf gebrauchte Bcher zurckgreifen und sie auch wieder verkaufen.

----------


## VdV

> Ist wie im echten Leben auch: Viele prahlen gerne rum, auch wenn sie mehr machen, als sie zugeben. Gibt sicher Leute, die mit den Originalversionen klarkommen, aber die sind sicher selten. Ist ja keine Schande, mehr bungsmaterial zu haben. Ich hatte auch viel, im Nachhinein vielleicht auch zu viel. Aber es hat mich beruhigt zu wissen, dass ich viel gebt habe. Dieser Test ist total trainierbar, auch wenn das viele gerne anders sehen mchten.


Wie viele Monate hast du gebt, wenn ich fragen darf? Und dein Testergebnis wrde mich natrlich auch interessieren  :Big Grin:  Anscheinend hast du es ja geschafft.

----------


## wolkenkranich6

Hallihallo!

Hab leider gemerkt, dass mir mein momentanes Uebungsmaterial vermutlich nicht ausreichen wird...leider bin ich finanziell nicht mehr ganz auf Rosen gebettet, weswegen ich mir ungern noch mehr Buecher bestellen will. Hat einer vielleicht die Ebooks/PDF Dokumente von den Praepkurs TMS Buechern, die er an mich abgeben/zusenden mag? 

Kann ausserdem noch jemand noch zusaetzliches Uebungsmaterial fuer die Untertests Schlauchfiguren & Muster empfehlen?

----------


## Kretschmann

> Hallihallo!
> 
> Hab leider gemerkt, dass mir mein momentanes Uebungsmaterial vermutlich nicht ausreichen wird...leider bin ich finanziell nicht mehr ganz auf Rosen gebettet, weswegen ich mir ungern noch mehr Buecher bestellen will. Hat einer vielleicht die Ebooks/PDF Dokumente von den Praepkurs TMS Buechern, die er an mich abgeben/zusenden mag? 
> 
> Kann ausserdem noch jemand noch zusaetzliches Uebungsmaterial fuer die Untertests Schlauchfiguren & Muster empfehlen?


Ich kann Dir etwas nicht empfehlen: medtest - Bcher. Gerade bei Muster erkennen, trieft das Buch vor Fehlern. Das wrde nicht mal als Mngelexemplar durchgehen. 
Wem das nicht auffllt, und die Lsungen nicht auch auf Richtigkeit kontrolliert, kann sich ganz schnell die Finger beim TMS verbrennen, weil man falsch lernt.

----------


## Tarentino

Wie viel bt ihr im Moment am Tag und wie habt ihr vor die nchsten paar verbleibenden Tage hin zum TMS lerntechnisch zu verbringen?

----------


## gym-class-heroine

Haben sie schon die Einladung bekommen?? :S

----------


## Kretschmann

> Wie viel bt ihr im Moment am Tag und wie habt ihr vor die nchsten paar verbleibenden Tage hin zum TMS lerntechnisch zu verbringen?


Ihr irritiert mich immer voll  :bhh:  - WIr haben doch alle den 10. Mai als Termin. Das sind noch fast zwei Monate.
Edit: Zu deiner Frage: Ich bin noch aktuell ziemlich faul. Ich lerne gar nicht jeden Tag, und wenn ich dann lerne (2-3x die Woche), vllt. 1 oder 2 Stunden.

----------


## babyhaar

Hi, 
ich wer auch am 12. Mai am TMS teilnehmen und wollte nachfragen mit welchen Bchern ihr fr den Untertest Muster zuordnen lernt. Ich habe bis jetzt nur die beiden Originalversionen dazu und das bungsbuch von medest. Zu medest: Sind dort wirklich so viele Fehler drin, Kretschmann? Ich habe die Lsungen nie auf die Richtigkeit berprft, weil ich vermeiden wollte mir die Fehler zu merken. Hatte vor die Muster mehrmals in gewissen Zeitabstnden zu wiederholen. Ich habe nur darauf geachtet, ob meine Lsung mit den Lsungen hinten im Buch bereinstimmen.

----------


## Kretschmann

> Hi, 
> ich wer auch am 12. Mai am TMS teilnehmen und wollte nachfragen mit welchen Bchern ihr fr den Untertest Muster zuordnen lernt. Ich habe bis jetzt nur die beiden Originalversionen dazu und das bungsbuch von medest. Zu medest: Sind dort wirklich so viele Fehler drin, Kretschmann? Ich habe die Lsungen nie auf die Richtigkeit berprft, weil ich vermeiden wollte mir die Fehler zu merken. Hatte vor die Muster mehrmals in gewissen Zeitabstnden zu wiederholen. Ich habe nur darauf geachtet, ob meine Lsung mit den Lsungen hinten im Buch bereinstimmen.


Ja,habe mind. 5 Fehler gesehen - und ggf. mehr. Da ich a.) nicht das ganze Buch gelesen habe b.) meine Lsungen auf Richtigkeit berprft habe - im doppelten Sinne sozusagen. 

Und wie kommst du jetzt auf den 12. Mai? Ich dachte der 10. Mai ist TMS Tag?!!

----------


## babyhaar

> Ja,habe mind. 5 Fehler gesehen - und ggf. mehr. Da ich a.) nicht das ganze Buch gelesen habe b.) meine Lsungen auf Richtigkeit berprft habe - im doppelten Sinne sozusagen. 
> 
> Und wie kommst du jetzt auf den 12. Mai? Ich dachte der 10. Mai ist TMS Tag?!!


Danke fr deine schnelle Antwort!  :Smilie:  Ja, ich meinte den 10. Mai. Hatte mich vertan.

----------


## rsdtooturntup

Hallo,
ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob mich jemand ber die derzeitige Lage von fritest und deren Versandproblematiken aufklren kann. Ist es mittlerweile sicher, wieder dort zu bestellen oder sollte ich zu einem anderen Anbieter greifen?

Bin ebenfalls an gebrauchtem bungsmaterial von Fritest/meditrain interessiert, bitte per PN melden solltet ihr noch etwas zu verkaufen haben. ;)

----------


## gym-class-heroine

> Haben sie schon die Einladung bekommen?? :S


jemand?

----------


## smile1212

Nein, habe noch nichts erhalten. Auf der Seite steht, dass wir die Einladung erst am 31.03.2014 erhalten :Big Grin:

----------


## Frikadelle

Hat noch jemand bei den Schlauchfiguren das Problem, dass ihr viele Fehler habt bei Oben / Unten? So verhagel ich mir regelmig meine Punktzahl, pro Test gut 3 Fehler und wenn's schlecht luft auch nochmal 1 - 2 bei Rechts / Links (Flchtigkeitsfehler)

----------


## Kretschmann

> Hat noch jemand bei den Schlauchfiguren das Problem, dass ihr viele Fehler habt bei Oben / Unten? So verhagel ich mir regelmig meine Punktzahl, pro Test gut 3 Fehler und wenn's schlecht luft auch nochmal 1 - 2 bei Rechts / Links (Flchtigkeitsfehler)


Pro Test 3 Fehler - 21 Punkte? Ich habe aber auch immer hin und wieder Probleme bei "Oben - Unten".

----------


## Frikadelle

Habe das fritest Heft mit je 20 Aufgaben pro Test.
Frage mich auerdem, ob es sinnvoll ist, die jetzt schon durchzuarbeiten. Weil wenn man sie ja schonmal gesehen hat in dem Sinne, ist es ja nicht mehr so frdernd oder?

----------


## Xabi

Same here: immer 3-4 Fehler bei den Schlauchfiguren, fast alle sind oben/unten. Hab dazu auch schon einiges an bungsmaterial gemacht, aber bislang ist keine Verbesserung in Sicht^^. Hab seit 2 wochen mal ne pause eingelegt, mal sehen obs in den nchsten Tagen mal wieder voran geht.

----------


## Kretschmann

Um das Problem von mir zu verdeutlichen: 

Ich stelle fest, dass ich rechts, links und hinten ausschlieen kann. Bleibt "oben-unten" brig - aber egal wie ich die Figur "drehe", ist es fr mich nicht ersichtlich, ob es jetzt oben oder unten sein kann, weil beides nicht passt.
Also ich "verwechsel" nicht nur oben - unten, sondern ich rate manchmal zufllig.

----------


## Pepper*

Hi  :Grinnnss!:  Ist hier eigentlich jemand dabei der sich fr Tbingen interessiert? Ich wsste gern wie die Auswahlgrenzen in den letzten Jahren dort waren. Leider finde ich in der Tabelle von Hochschulstart keine Zahlen zum Hochschulverfahren... 
Ich warter brigens leider immernoch auf meine Med Gurus Bcher - und inzwischen ist mir der Lernstoff ausgegangen und ich verliere Zeit :-S

----------


## Frikadelle

@Xabi / Kretschmann : Genau das was ihr sagt ist auch mein Problem!!! Finde, es ist manchmal echt ein Glcksspiel mit Oben / Unten  :Frown:

----------


## Kretschmann

> Hi  Ist hier eigentlich jemand dabei der sich fr Tbingen interessiert? Ich wsste gern wie die Auswahlgrenzen in den letzten Jahren dort waren. Leider finde ich in der Tabelle von Hochschulstart keine Zahlen zum Hochschulverfahren... 
> Ich warter brigens leider immernoch auf meine Med Gurus Bcher - und inzwischen ist mir der Lernstoff ausgegangen und ich verliere Zeit :-S


Mach mir mal kein schlechtes Gewissen  :Big Grin:   - ich habe max. 10 Stunden bis jetzt ins Lernen investiert. Ich dachte 1 Monat Vorbereitung gengt.

----------


## toni332012

> Hi  Ist hier eigentlich jemand dabei der sich fr Tbingen interessiert? Ich wsste gern wie die Auswahlgrenzen in den letzten Jahren dort waren. Leider finde ich in der Tabelle von Hochschulstart keine Zahlen zum Hochschulverfahren... 
> Ich warter brigens leider immernoch auf meine Med Gurus Bcher - und inzwischen ist mir der Lernstoff ausgegangen und ich verliere Zeit :-S


Ja ich spekuliere auch auf Tbingen.  :Smilie:  Wunderschne Stadt und Uni, war letzten Sommer schonmal dort und hab mir alles angeschaut. ;)

Schau mal in das AdH Unterforum, da gibt's nen Faden zum AdH Tbingen und dort haben viele geschrieben mit welchen Noten/Boni sie zugelassen wurden.


Bist du sicher, dass bei der Bestellung alles durchgegangen ist? Hast du eine Eingangsbesttigung bekommen? 
Habe selbst letzte Woche Dienstag die restlichen Bcher noch nachbestellt und sie am Samstag bekommen! Hat mich selber gewundert, da es ja beim ersten Mal so ewig gedauert hat. 
Ansonsten schreib denen einfach mal! Am besten ber facebook, denn auf Email antworten sie irgendwie nicht.

----------


## Ferrum

Hallo. Hat jemand noch eine Idee fr den Untertest Muster zuordnen?
Ich kann immer 2 oder 3 ausschlieen, aber keine genaue Entscheidung treffen.
Hab es sowohl mit Gemeinsamkeiten suchen, als auch mit den Unterschieden versucht.

----------


## VdV

Habe heute alle Hefte, die ich bei MedGurus bestellt habe, in einem Paket erhalten  :Smilie: 

Hoffe, dass es gut geht..

----------


## Kretschmann

> Hallo. Hat jemand noch eine Idee fr den Untertest Muster zuordnen?
> Ich kann immer 2 oder 3 ausschlieen, aber keine genaue Entscheidung treffen.
> Hab es sowohl mit Gemeinsamkeiten suchen, als auch mit den Unterschieden versucht.


Ist das nicht die 50-50 Technik? 

Einfach ben. Das kannst du locker mit der Zeit. Ich kann Dir aus Erfahrung sagen: Lerne mit Fritest - die sind definitiv schwieriger als Medtest.

----------


## Ferrum

Ich habe derzeit die Hefte von MedGuru, da die von Fritest leider nicht geliefert wurden.

----------


## staudi

kann man mittlerweile wieder bei fritest etwas bestellen ?

----------


## beachboijoni

hey hey, 
hat jemand von euch zufllig das schlauchfiguren- buch von medguru bestellt, bzw. bekommen? hab meins im buchladen bestellt und es kommt keine antwort

----------


## toni332012

> hey hey, 
> hat jemand von euch zufllig das schlauchfiguren- buch von medguru bestellt, bzw. bekommen? hab meins im buchladen bestellt und es kommt keine antwort


Ja ich  :Smilie:

----------


## beachboijoni

> Ja ich


und deins ist schon da? wo hast du es bestellt?

----------


## toni332012

> und deins ist schon da? wo hast du es bestellt?


Jop ist da. Hab direkt bei denen auf der Homepage bestellt, hatte bei meiner ersten Bestellung dort aber auch lange gewartet. Die Zweite ging aber dafr ganz fix.  :Big Grin:

----------


## TMS2014

Ich hab einmal die komplette TMS Palette von med Gurus bestellt.
Man muss halt investieren in DInge, wenn man sich was erhofft. 
Mit dem Lernen luft es aber eher mau. Ich hab festgestellt, dass die am besten trainierbaren Aufgaben (Schlauchfiguren, Muster/Fakten lernen etc) sehr stark abhngig sind von der Tagesform. Wenn ich maximal konzentriert bin klappts gut, sonst gehts in die Hose.
Wie lufts bei euch so mit dem lernen?

----------


## Kretschmann

> Ich hab einmal die komplette TMS Palette von med Gurus bestellt.
> Man muss halt investieren in DInge, wenn man sich was erhofft. 
> Mit dem Lernen luft es aber eher mau. Ich hab festgestellt, dass die am besten trainierbaren Aufgaben (Schlauchfiguren, Muster/Fakten lernen etc) sehr stark abhngig sind von der Tagesform. Wenn ich maximal konzentriert bin klappts gut, sonst gehts in die Hose.
> Wie lufts bei euch so mit dem lernen?


Ja, dass ist bei jedem so.
In den originalen TMS-Bchern, ist doch auch ein Koordinatensystem, was die Konzentrationsfhigkeit im Laufe des Testtages zeigt. Eine konstante Funktion kann keiner haben  :bhh: .

----------


## unkud-san

Sagt mal Leute: Was gilt im Untertest konzentriertes und sorgflltiges Arbeiten als falsch markiert?
Laut MedGurus zhlen als falsch markiert solche Zeichen, "die nicht gesucht werden und solche, die auf eine falsche Art und Weise markiert worden sind, ebenso solche, die berlesen wurden. Zeichen die zu schwach markiert wurden bzw. nur mit einem Punkt versehen wurden, werden nicht gewertet.

Gilt der letzte Satz nur fr gesuchte, richtige Zeichen, die nicht stark genug markiert wurden oder ist die Regel im Umkehrschluss auch auf falsche Zeichen bzw. nicht zu kreuzende Zeichen anzuwenden, die in diesem Fall dann nicht als Fehler gewertet werden?

----------


## LenaKatharina

Wie weit kommt ihr denn bei dem Untertest konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten ? Also bis in welche Zeile circa ?

----------


## Kretschmann

> Wie weit kommt ihr denn bei dem Untertest konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten ? Also bis in welche Zeile circa ?


Das kann man nicht pauschalisieren. Ich bin z.B beim "Zusammenrechnen" Konzi-Untertest bis Zeile 29 1/2 (von 40) gekommen. 
Sozusagen: Du hast zwei nebeneinander stehende Zahlen, die zusammen beispielsweise 5 ergeben mssen. Als Mglichkeit gab es 3+2, 2+3,1+4, 4+1. Die letzte Zahl muss dann immer durchgestrichen werden.

----------


## dgys

Liebe Mitmenschen  :Smilie: 
Ich hoffe, allen geht es gut.
Ich werde dieses Jahr auch am TMS teilnehmen, um meine Chancen fr ein Studium irgendwie zu erhhen.
Mein NC liegt bei 1,5 und ich rgere mich dermaen ber meine geringen Chancen, ber das AdH genommen zu werden...
Also versuche ich mein Glck ber den Medizinertest. 
Komischerweise habe ich mich keine Woche mit den unterschiedlichen Untertests auseinandergesetzt und momentan wirkt der Test ganz nett.
Aber in einer Stunde werde ich meine Meinung woohl wieder gendert haben...
Geht es euch genauso?
Wie lernt ihr fr die Tests?
Ich mchte mir keine 20 Bcher anschaffen, die ich nicht durcharbeite; wre doch schade um das rausgeworfene Geld.

Und vielleicht kann mich einer auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurckholen und mich vorwarnen, dass der Test eben kein Kinderspiel wird.
Ich bin ein ganz normaler Mensch mit nicht berirdischem Aufnahmevermgen, aber ich gehe keine Kompromisse ein, was meine Zukunft angeht. Ich werde rztin, ob die Menschheit will oder nicht ;)

----------


## gym-class-heroine

> Wie weit kommt ihr denn bei dem Untertest konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten ? Also bis in welche Zeile circa ?


bei den f und t habe ich Zeile 37 erreicht, lol  :Big Grin:  aber in groen und ganzen komme ich normalerweise bis 30-32

----------


## Kretschmann

> Liebe Mitmenschen 
> Ich hoffe, allen geht es gut.
> Ich werde dieses Jahr auch am TMS teilnehmen, um meine Chancen fr ein Studium irgendwie zu erhhen.
> Mein NC liegt bei 1,5 und ich rgere mich dermaen ber meine geringen Chancen, ber das AdH genommen zu werden...
> Also versuche ich mein Glck ber den Medizinertest. 
> Komischerweise habe ich mich keine Woche mit den unterschiedlichen Untertests auseinandergesetzt und momentan wirkt der Test ganz nett.
> Aber in einer Stunde werde ich meine Meinung woohl wieder gendert haben...
> Geht es euch genauso?
> Wie lernt ihr fr die Tests?
> ...


Ich hole Dich mal wieder runter :P. 
Der Test ist kein Kinderspiel. Du musst Dir vorstellen, dass da im Jahr ber 10.000 Menschen sind, die fast alle ein Abitur mit einer 1 vor dem Komma haben.  Das sagt schon mal etwas ber die Lernbereitschaft vieler Teilnehmer aus. 
Hast du die Aufgaben erfolgreich unter Zeitdruck bewltigt? Chapeau!. 
Wenn du die Hlfte der 24 Aufgaben eines Untertest geschafft hast, bist du Durchschnitt - mehr nicht.

----------


## TMS2014

ich schaffe bei den db oder tf Test 45--80 Prozent aller Buchstaben zu bearbeiten. Bei allen anderen Varianten lief es allerdings nicht so gut. Da bleib ich nach 10-20 Zeilen hngen.

----------


## Sternchenhase

> ich schaffe bei den db oder tf Test 45--80 Prozent aller Buchstaben zu bearbeiten. Bei allen anderen Varianten lief es allerdings nicht so gut. Da bleib ich nach 10-20 Zeilen hngen.


Geht mir genauso  :Smilie: !

----------


## TMS2014

aktuell bin ich eher etwas pessimistischer gestimmt was den tms angeht um ehrlich zu sein. das ist ne richtige mischung aus mentaler strke und konzentrationsfhigkeit die man in der vorbereitung und dem test selber an den tag legen muss.

----------


## babyhaar

Hallo,
hat hier jemand bungsmaterial von Fritest zu verkaufen?

----------


## toni332012

Einladungen sind raus  :Big Grin:

----------


## gym-class-heroine

> Einladungen sind raus


danke dir haha
Und jetzt was? Warten auf den Testtag  :Big Grin:  ?

----------


## Pepper*

Sieht so aus. Warten und Lernen...  :Grinnnss!: 
Bewerbt ihr euch schon frs Pflegepraktikum, auch wenn noch unsicher ist ob es mit dem Studienplatz klappt?

----------


## TMS2014

> Sieht so aus. Warten und Lernen... 
> Bewerbt ihr euch schon frs Pflegepraktikum, auch wenn noch unsicher ist ob es mit dem Studienplatz klappt?


nein. wenn ich keinen sicheren studienplatz habe, wrde ich nicht die ntige disziplin aufweisen knnen das praktikum durchzuziehen

----------


## Pepper*

Ich hatte auch eher daran gedacht mich jetzt frs Praktikum zu bewerben und nach dem TMS anzutreten wenn er gut gelaufen ist...

----------


## Kretschmann

Meditrain: "Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium EMS/TMS erfolgreich trainieren"

Digga, ich bin da seit 5 Minuten dran.

Muster zuordnen:

Aufgabe 1.) Lsung angeblich D. Das kann gar nicht sein. Der "Freiraum" ist im "Originalbild" mit dutzende, kleinen Punkten befleckt - bei der "Lsung" D fehlen diese Punkte.

Aufgabe 3.) Lsung angeblich B. Was ist mit dem kleinen, fast senkrechten Strich, der oberhalb des zu Hlfte gezeigten Kreises, in der Lsung B vorhanden ist? Das darf doch nicht als "bereinstimmung" zum Originalbild gelten, wenn es den gar nicht im Originalbild gibt.

Werden solche "Fehler" berhaupt als "Fehler" gesehen im TMS (sind also quasi beabsichtig, um zu irritieren?!) und ich tappe jedesmal in die Falle rein?

----------


## Kretschmann

> Bei diesen Mustern erkennen ist es echt immer so eine Gratwanderung. Die von Fritest waren ganz gut. Leider verkaufen die scheinbar nicht mehr. Das kann man aber schon trainieren.
> 
> Wo ich sonst noch viel rausgeholt hab war beim Fakten Lernen mit den Bchern von Prpkurs TMS. Da gabs ne coole Anleitung zu, genau wie bei den Schlauchfiguren. 
> 
> Blo gut, dass noch ein Monat Zeit ist. Ich muss diesen ganzen Tabellen-Kram noch ben =)


Fakten lernen ist auch so eine Sache - ich hole da leider nur 10 Punkte raus. Was ist denn der Trick, auer eine Geschichte sich zu den Fakten zu merken?  :bhh:

----------


## TMS2014

> Bei diesen Mustern erkennen ist es echt immer so eine Gratwanderung. Die von Fritest waren ganz gut. Leider verkaufen die scheinbar nicht mehr. Das kann man aber schon trainieren.
> 
> Wo ich sonst noch viel rausgeholt hab war beim Fakten Lernen mit den Bchern von Prpkurs TMS. Da gabs ne coole Anleitung zu, genau wie bei den Schlauchfiguren. 
> 
> Blo gut, dass noch ein Monat Zeit ist. Ich muss diesen ganzen Tabellen-Kram noch ben =)


da bin ich auch grade dran.

----------


## Erdbeermarie

Hallo ihr Lieben  :Smilie: ,

ich werde dieses Jahr auch am TMS teilnehmen und bin wie die meisten anderen von euch auch mitten in den Vorbereitungen ^^. Wie sieht die Vorbereitung denn bei euch so aus? Also wie lange lernt ihr jeden Tag, bzw. in der Woche und wie viel lernt ihr dann jeweils? 
Bei den gut trainierbaren Untertest kann ich schon einige Verbesserungen verzeichnen, z.B. klappt das Figuren lernen nach ein paar Wiederholungen wunderbar (kleine Nebenfrage: Wie kreuzt man bei den Figuren eig. richtig an?  :Big Grin:  also ich streiche bisher immer das ganze meiner Meinung nach richtige Feld aus, damit es fr mich genauso aussieht wie das original, ist das berhaupt so gewollt oder wollen die nur ein kleines Kreuzchen?), jedoch mache ich mir wirklich Sorgen um die Untertest wie med. - nat. Grundverstndnis, quantitative und formale Problem und Diagramme und Tabellen, weil ich da nicht wirklich wei wie man die trainieren kann. Ich hatte in der Oberstufe Mathe und Bio Lk, also ist ein gewisses Grundverstndnis vorhanden, jedoch schwankt dieses stark unter Stresssituationen, wie ich bei einem Testdurchlauf gemerkt habe :/. Habt ihr da Tipps, wo man an bungsmaterial fr diese Untertests herankommen kann? 
Ich mache den Test brigens in Bielefeld, vllt. trifft man sich ja schon hier, bevor man da ganz alleine steht ;)
Liebe Gre und lieben Dank an alle Antworter  :Smilie:

----------


## Frikadelle

Hey Erdbeermarie,

also ich lerne eigentlich seit dem 20. Mrz. Aber auch nicht zuviel am Tag, weil mein bungsmaterial ja auch irgendwo begrenzt ist  :Big Grin:  Ich habe sehr frh mit Mathe angefangen, um mich da wieder dranzugewhnen, Sachen auch mal ohne Taschenrechner zu errechnen. Ich denke, ich werde Sachen wie Muster zuordnen oder Konzentrationstest erst ab Mitte April intensiver machen, damit ich dann gut in Form bin wenn es soweit ist. Wie klappt es denn bei dir so generell? Also ich bin bei Schlauchfiguren (von fritest) mittlerweile regelmig bei so 15/20, wobei mir oben / unten sehr zu schaffen macht... Fakten lernen klappt super, heute 17/20 gehabt. Nur das Figuren lernen klappt so berhaupt nicht bei mir. Hat da vielleicht noch jemand Tipps?

----------


## GinFizz

Hey Hey erdbeermarie. Ich habe auch erst gestern angefangen und versuche je nachdem 2-3 h am Tag zu schaffen. bungsmaterial kann man sich eigentlich bei amazon oder im Forenflomarkt besorgen. Ich glaub schon, dass man in quantitative Probleme besser werden kann, sind ja im Grunde hnliche Aufgabentypen. Ich seh allerdings schwarz bei den Schlauchfiguren...komme mir schon echt albern vor...habe jetzt schon Draht verbogen, um mir das alles vorstellen zu knnen und trotzdem bin ich noch richtig grottig in den Aufgaben....mal sehen, ob das noch was wird...

----------


## 1Yassine

Hey ,
Hat jemand vielleicht das extra bungsbuch Muster zuordnen von medi Train , also dieses eine vom Mtk Privatinstitut ?
Wenn er/sie es selber noch braucht ,wrde ich ihm/ihr die Kopien zum vollpreis abnehmen.

----------


## monkey10

Hallihallo. Nehme auch am TMS (in Frankfurt) teil. Bin auch schon mehr oder weniger fleiig am lernen. Zur Zeit habe ich Urlaub und kann da ein bisschen mehr machen. Habe nur Angst, dass ich jetzt zu viel auf einmal mache und dann am Ende kein Material habe  :Big Grin:  Schlauchfiguren funktioniert schon super. Naturwisschenschftl. Grundverstndnis und Mathe ging auch ganz gut, habe aber noch nicht so viel dafr gemacht. Ich konzentriere mich hauptschlich auf die trainierbaren Sachen wie Schlauchfiguren, Muster zuordnen, Konzentr. Arbeiten und Figuren/Fakten lernen. Wei jemand was die letzten Jahre bei Konzentr. Arbeiten dran kam? Hoffentlich kommt dieses Jahr nicht so eine Doppelaufgabe  la "jedes p vor b UND jedes b vor d". 
Was glaubt ihr wo man die meisten Punkte holen kann?

----------


## janals

Juhu, endlich noch ein Frankfurter  :Grinnnss!:  super Sache! 

Letztes Jahr kam bd dran, davor pq und wieder davor tf. 2010 dieses mit den Hufeisen. Bis jetzt habe ich "b mit zwei Strichen (oben/unten)", bd und diese Bowlingkugeln gebt. 

Das mit der Knappheit des bungsmaterials kenne ich! Ich habe fr Schlauchfiguren und Muster nur die beiden OV. Deshalb mache ich beim ben immer nur 8 Aufgaben, aber die habe ich immer alle richtig. Figuren habe ich angefangen mit 15/20 und hatte jetzt beim dritten Mal 19/20 und Fakten liebe ich  :Grinnnss!:  angefangen mit 19/20. Manche Sachen liegen einem halt mehr als andere. Mathe zum Beispiel ist fr mich echt kein Zuckerschlecken. Manche Aufgaben gehen super, andere gar nicht!!! Ich habe vor allem Probleme, wenn es um Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung in der Genetik geht  :grrrr....:  keine Ahnung, warum. Genetik war in der Schule immer mein Lieblingsthema.

Bei med.-Nat. Grundverstndnis kommt es bei mir total aufs Thema an. Wenn ich ein bisschen Bescheid wei, gehen die Aufgaben leicht von der Hand. Bei mir total unbekannten Themen, bei denen ich null Vorwissen habe, sieht es schon gaaaanz anders aus  :Big Grin:

----------


## jvsj

Hey Leute! 
ich bin gerade auch mehr oder wenig fleiig am ben..
Habe nur die zwei weien kleinen heftchen, jetzt bin ich in facebook in so ne Gruppe rein, da schreiben die alle von ewig vielen bcher mit denen sie trainieren... 
Vielleicht knnt ihr mir helfen, wie viele Bcher benutzt denn ihr? und wrdet ihr mir raten noch welche zu kaufen? ich hab da keine ahnung...  :Frown:  bin verzweifelt und leider eine von der sorte die sich ewig viele sorgen macht...
wre euch echt richtig dankbar  :Smilie:  
Liebe Gre!

----------


## Zahnbacke

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Vielleicht knnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?
Alsooo: Ich mchte die Schlauchfiguren und das Muster zuordnen tarinieren, da diese beiden Untertest ja super zu trainieren sind. Allerdings habe ich mein Material fast durch (war ja nicht viel), ich habe: die Aufgabensammlung von Meditrain und die Orginalaufgaben. Vorallem bei den Musteraufgaben habe ich das Gefhl, dass ich die richtigen Antworten einfach schon auswenig wei und habe deshalb kein wirklichen Lerneffekt mehr. 
Knnt ihr mir Bcher fr diese beiden Untertest empfehlen? Bzw. wir bt ihr / habt ihr fr diese beiden Test trainiert?

Wrde mich WIRKLICH ber eine Antwort freuen!!  :Smilie: )

----------


## Zahnbacke

Huhu!

Ich habe auch die beiden Orginalversionen und die zwei Hefte von meditrain.  :Smilie:  Jetzt bin ich noch auf der Suche nach guten bungsbchern fr Muster zuordnen und Schlauchfiguren!

----------


## Zahnbacke

Huhu Erdbeermarie!

Mir gehts genauso. Ich tue mich echt schwer mit den med-nat. Grundverstndnis und quantitative und formale Probleme. Da gibts ja leider auch nicht sehr viel Material dazu.  :Frown:  
Wie trainierst du jetzt fr diese beiden Tests? Wie lange trainierst du pro Tag?

Liebe Gre  :Smilie:

----------


## JSL

hallihallo!

Also an alle, die evtl noch auf der Suche sind: ganz gut sind (neben denen von ITB consulting natrlich) meiner Meinung nach die Vorbereitungsliteratur vom *MedGurus- Verlag* (gibt's auf amazon)! Die haben Vorbereitungsbcher zu jedem einzelnen Untertest (inkl. konzentriertes u sorgfltiges Arbeiten).
Natrlich kommt nichts wirklich an die originale von ITB ran, aber die sind vom Umfang her echt nicht so arg und ich kann die Aufgaben z.T. auch schon auswendig, was ja dann mehr oder weniger sinnlos ist…

Naja, hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen  :Grinnnss!:  !

LG

----------


## Zahnbacke

Huhu JSL!

Wie meinst du das, dass der MedGuru nicht an das orginal dran kommt?
Meinst du wegen dem Schwierigkeitsgrad?

Liebe Gre

----------


## Christina95

Hallo  :Smilie: 

Ich verkaufe:
+ MEDITRAIN Band 1 Trainingstest
+ MEDITRAIN Lsungsheft zu Band 1
+ MEDITRAIN Band 2 Figuren und Fakten lernen
+ MEDITRAIN Band 3 Schlauchfiguren
+ MEDITRAIN Band 4 Muster zuordnen
+ MEDITRAIN Band 5 Diagramme und Tabellen
+ MEDITRAIN Aufgabensammlung zu Figuren lernen, Fakten lernen, Muster zuordnen, Schlauchfiguren
+ MEDITRAIN Band 6 Aufgabensammlung zum Untertest: Quantitive u. formale Probleme

+ Test fr medizinische Studiengnge I
+ Test fr medizinische Studiengnge II

+ Taste the Test Band 2

+ viele bungszettel zu konzentriertes Arbeiten
+ IFS Skript fr EMS/TMS

Komplett inklusive Versand 160
Bei Interesse bitte PN

(Die Bcher sind teilweise markiert und weisen teilweise Gebrauchsspuren auf.)

----------


## jens91

Hey  :Smilie: 
Ich habe gerade auf Facebook ne Seite entdeckt wo es jeden Tag neue bungsbeispiele fr den TMS gibt. Vielleicht hilft es ja noch jemandem von euch.

https://www.facebook.com/vorbereitung.tms

----------


## gym-class-heroine

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.n...bfeb036272a977 

Wie lsen sie diese Aufgabe? Ich glaube, dass die richtige Antwort B ist..

----------


## Xabi

Die Aufgabe hab ich eben auch gemacht, hab B genommen. Komme zwar nicht auf 37, aber 36,96 sollte fr B sprechen.

Hab zuerst ausgerechnet wie viel Energie die 8 mol ATP insgesamt liefern (240kJ), das dann durch 50 (wegen 50 kg) und dann durch 5 (wegen den 5 kJ) geteilt. Da kommt man auf 0,96, was dann insgesamt 36,96 ergeben.

----------


## gym-class-heroine

> Die Aufgabe hab ich eben auch gemacht, hab B genommen. Komme zwar nicht auf 37, aber 36,96 sollte fr B sprechen.
> 
> Hab zuerst ausgerechnet wie viel Energie die 8 mol ATP insgesamt liefern (240kJ), das dann durch 50 (wegen 50 kg) und dann durch 5 (wegen den 5 kJ) geteilt. Da kommt man auf 0,96, was dann insgesamt 36,96 ergeben.


und ich: 8 mol ATP * 30kJ = 240 kJ und dann 50kg * 5 kj(pro 1kg) = 250 kJ sind gebraucht, aber es gibt nur 240 => deshalb 240/250 (wie bei dir eigentlich) = 0.96 Super  :Big Grin:

----------


## gym-class-heroine

Oh ich habe vergessen, aus welchem Aufgabentyp ist dieses Beispiel?

----------


## JSL

@ Zahnbacke:
 Ich meinte nur, dass einige Aufgaben natrlich nicht an die Originalitt derer von ITB ran kommen, aber MedGurus macht seine Sache dafr echt gut! (Ist auch von ehemaligen TMS- Teilnehmern geschrieben, was ich ganz gut finde). Habe ein Buch fr konzentriertes Arbeiten und eins fr quantitative Probleme. Einige Aufgaben daraus sind leichter, andere wiederum schwerer als im TMS, aber alles in allem passt's eigentlich…  :Top: 
Ich kann jedenfalls nur von den beiden Bchern sprechen, aber allgemein hab ich nur Gutes von MedGurus gehrt.

hoffe ich konnte deine Frage so beantworten  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Xabi

> Oh ich habe vergessen, aus welchem Aufgabentyp ist dieses Beispiel?


Ich vermute einfach mal quantitative und formale Probleme, also Mathe  :Big Grin:

----------


## KakashiUchiva

Hallo  :Big Grin: 
also ich wollte nur sagen, dass in dem Heft von medguru Auflage 4. Mathe nen paar Fehler in den Lsungen zu finden sind. Deswegen genau nochmal mal nachlesen wenn man sich wundert, wenn die eigene Lsung nicht mit deren bereinstimmt.

----------


## Erdbeermarie

Also ich lerne seit Anfang Mrz und habe am Anfang echt heftig viel gelernt ungefhr 9 Stunden pro Tag oder so. Letztens habe ich mich aber nochmal mit nem Studienberater getroffen und der meinte, dass die Gefahr wchst, ein vlliges Blackout im Test zu bekommen je gestresster man an die Vorbereitung geht.. Von daher hat er mir empfohlen das Trainingspensum auf 1 - 2 Stunden pro Tag zu reduzieren und auch nur einen Untertest pro Tag zu machen, weil sonst der Trainingseffekt gar nicht wirken knnte... Mir gehts seit dem auch sehr viel besser und ich fhle mich sicherer, also kann ich das nur weiterempfehlen ^^ 
soo, danke an die bisherigen Antworter, ich lese mir ab jetzt jede Woche meine alten LK Unterlagen durch, das waren ja auch so biologische Texte, ich glaube das damalige Wissen aufzufrischen ist schonmal ne gute Taktik... hoffe ich  :Big Grin: 
Was mir aber wirklich weiterhelfen wrde und was denke ich auch sehr ntzlich fr alle wre, die mit den medGurus Bchern lernen, wre, wenn wir mal die Lsungen der Untertest die nicht mit den Lsungen im bungsbuch bereinstimmen, abgleichen wrden... Mir fllt nmlich immer wieder auf das im Lsungsteil unmgliche Lsungen z.B. fr Schlauchfiguren stehen.. Um das Urheberrecht der Autoren nicht zu verletzen knnen wir ja dann immer nur die Art und die Nummer des dazugehrigen Untertest nennen und dann eben welche Lsung wir fr welche Aufgabe fr richtig halten, die aber nicht mit den Lsungen bereinstimmt (ohne eben Bilder zu posten ;)). Ich fnds super wenn wir uns da gegenseitig weiterhelfen wrden  :Smilie: 
Dann mach ich mal den Anfang: Im Untertest 4 von Schlauchfiguren, Aufgabe 10, sagt der Lsungsteil dass A richtig ist... Ich denke aber, dass ist unmglich, und tippe da auf E. Gibt es jemanden der das genauso sieht oder mich aufklren mchte? 
Liebe Gre und lieben Dank  :Smilie:

----------


## jens91

Hat jemand von euch die Aufgabe in dem TMS Portal auf Facebook heute gesehen?
https://www.facebook.com/vorbereitung.tms
Ich komm da einfach nicht auf die Lsung. Meiner Meinung nach gibt's da 2 richtige Antworten  :Hh?:

----------


## Kretschmann

> Hat jemand von euch die Aufgabe in dem TMS Portal auf Facebook heute gesehen?
> https://www.facebook.com/vorbereitung.tms
> Ich komm da einfach nicht auf die Lsung. Meiner Meinung nach gibt's da 2 richtige Antworten


Ich habe alle Aufgaben verstanden - welche meinst du genau? Natur/Med. Verstndnis?

----------


## Kretschmann

> Also ich lerne seit Anfang Mrz und habe am Anfang echt heftig viel gelernt ungefhr 9 Stunden pro Tag oder so. Letztens habe ich mich aber nochmal mit nem Studienberater getroffen und der meinte, dass die Gefahr wchst, ein vlliges Blackout im Test zu bekommen je gestresster man an die Vorbereitung geht.. Von daher hat er mir empfohlen das Trainingspensum auf 1 - 2 Stunden pro Tag zu reduzieren und auch nur einen Untertest pro Tag zu machen, weil sonst der Trainingseffekt gar nicht wirken knnte... Mir gehts seit dem auch sehr viel besser und ich fhle mich sicherer, also kann ich das nur weiterempfehlen ^^ 
> soo, danke an die bisherigen Antworter, ich lese mir ab jetzt jede Woche meine alten LK Unterlagen durch, das waren ja auch so biologische Texte, ich glaube das damalige Wissen aufzufrischen ist schonmal ne gute Taktik... hoffe ich 
> Was mir aber wirklich weiterhelfen wrde und was denke ich auch sehr ntzlich fr alle wre, die mit den medGurus Bchern lernen, wre, wenn wir mal die Lsungen der Untertest die nicht mit den Lsungen im bungsbuch bereinstimmen, abgleichen wrden... Mir fllt nmlich immer wieder auf das im Lsungsteil unmgliche Lsungen z.B. fr Schlauchfiguren stehen.. Um das Urheberrecht der Autoren nicht zu verletzen knnen wir ja dann immer nur die Art und die Nummer des dazugehrigen Untertest nennen und dann eben welche Lsung wir fr welche Aufgabe fr richtig halten, die aber nicht mit den Lsungen bereinstimmt (ohne eben Bilder zu posten ;)). Ich fnds super wenn wir uns da gegenseitig weiterhelfen wrden 
> Dann mach ich mal den Anfang: Im Untertest 4 von Schlauchfiguren, Aufgabe 10, sagt der Lsungsteil dass A richtig ist... Ich denke aber, dass ist unmglich, und tippe da auf E. Gibt es jemanden der das genauso sieht oder mich aufklren mchte? 
> Liebe Gre und lieben Dank



Ganz ehrlich: Mach nicht zu viel - der Test ist darauf auch gar nicht ausgelegt. Ich z.B habe eig. "Muster zuordnen" so sehr perfektioniert, dass ich sogar minimale "Druckfehler" erkenne, die gar keine Fehler sein drfen. Genau so kannst du dich auch bei den natur./med. durcheinander kommen - wenn du z.B Dinge besser weit als der Verfasser der Texte und dann bei den Lsungsmglichkeiten durcheinander kommst.  :Grinnnss!: 

Wenn du Dir selbst sagst: "Ja, ich fhle mich vorbereitet" - dann ist das schon topp - aber jetzt die LK-Biologie wiederholen ist glaube ich zu viel des Guten. 
Wie der Mann schon gesagt hat: Nicht zu sehr unter Druck setzen. Ich wrde auch 3-4 Tage vorher gar nicht mehr lernen sondern einfach mir entspannte Tage machen.

----------


## jens91

> Ich habe alle Aufgaben verstanden - welche meinst du genau? Natur/Med. Verstndnis?


Ja genau die meinte ich…aber ich glaube ich hab mich einfach verwirren lassen von Thyroxin, TSH und TRH. Hab's jetzt auch verstanden  :Smilie: 

Anscheinend gibt's da auf Facebook (https://www.facebook.com/vorbereitung.tms) brigens jetzt 3x gratis Zugang zu deren Lernplattform zu gewinnen!!

Mich wrd schon mal interessieren wie die Lernplattform so ist, aber ich hab einfach schon so viel Geld fr die Vorbereitungsbcher ausgegeben deswegen kauf ich den Zugang nicht…vielleicht gewinnt ihn ja jemand von euch und knnte hier mal posten ob sich das noch lohnt zu besorgen fr die letzten Wochen vor dem Test ;)

----------


## TMS2014

ich komme mit dem muster zurdnen gar nicht voran.
hab das buch von medgurus.
habt ihr da eine besondere herangehensweise?

----------


## JSL

hey, falls Interesse besteht: HIER http://www.tms-onlinetest.de gibt es eine *kostenlose TMS Simulation* ! ihr msst euch lediglich mit e-mail registrieren. Wie beim eigentlichen TMS gehen auch hier so ca. 5-6 h drauf, die Punktzahlen sind (zum grten Teil) die gleichen wie beim TMS.
Wenn ihr die Simulation durch habt, bekommt ihr dann ne Mail mit einem Link zu euren Punkten und knnt in einem Ranking auch schauen, wie ihr im Vergleich zu anderen Teilnehmern, die sich fr die selbe Uni bewerben wollen, abgeschnitten habt; ganz nette Idee eigentlich…

Was die Aufgaben selbst betrifft, lass ich euch mal ein eigenes Urteil bilden… also falls jemand von euch diese Simulation schon kennt oder gemacht hat, schreibt euer Feedback dann mal hier rein, wrde mich echt interessieren, was ihr davon haltet!  :hmmm...:

----------


## smile1212

Hi Leute,


ich komme mit dem Untertest Figuren lernen gar nicht voran. 
Habe immer wieder 11/20 richtig. :Frown:  Welche Tipps knnt ihr mir geben.


Lg
Smile123

----------


## unkud-san

@smile
Dass man sich zu den Figuren bildhafte Assoziationen berlegen soll, hast du bestimmt gehrt. Dabei sollen bestimmte Bilder, insbesondere absurde, sexuelle Bilder besser zu merken sein, inwiefern das individuell zutrifft ist natrlich die andere Frage. Wichtig ist, dass du dich nicht zu sehr auf ein Bild verkrampfst. Fllt dir nix ein, dann geh erstmal zum nchsten ber. Mir hilft es oft die Assoziation laut auszusprechen die mir grad einfllt, anstatt sich in Gedanken einen abzuqulen. Diese "Tourette-Taktik" hilft mir die Spontanitt beim Assoziieren zu steigern, im Test wrd ich die aber vermeiden  :Big Grin: 
Hoffe ich konnte helfen  :Smilie:

----------


## DerNeuling

Ich wei, das passt hier nicht rein aber mal eine Frage, da ich dazu nicht gefunden habe.

Warum kann ich keine PN's mehr verschicken bzw. empfangen?
Und wo sind die Smiley's hin? Ich kann keine mehr in Beitrge einfgen  :grrrr....:  (auer mit der Tastatur).

Edit: zumindest die PN's gehen anscheinend wieder bei mir ...

----------


## Kretschmann

Ich komm nicht drauf klar: 

Ein radioaktiver Stoff hat eine Halbwertszeit von 5 Stunden - nach wie viel Stunden hat der radio. Stoff (beliebige Menge)  1/1600 seines Ausgangsniveaus erreicht hat...

Kurz: Nach wie vielen Stunden ist die Radioakitivitt auf mind. 1/1600 gestrumpft?

Edit: Mir ist bewusst, dass ich das durch 2,4,8,16 etc. berechnen kann - aber gibt es nicht eine krze/schnellere Mglichkei, sodass ich das Ding binnen 30 Sekunden berechnet habe?

----------


## beachboijoni

> Ich komm nicht drauf klar: 
> 
> Ein radioaktiver Stoff hat eine Halbwertszeit von 5 Stunden - nach wie viel Stunden hat der radio. Stoff (beliebige Menge)  1/1600 seines Ausgangsniveaus erreicht hat...
> 
> Kurz: Nach wie vielen Stunden ist die Radioakitivitt auf 1/1600 gestrumpft?
> 
> Edit: Mir ist bewusst, dass ich das durch 2,4,8,16 etc. berechnen kann - aber gibt es nicht eine krze/schnellere Mglichkeit?


hey hey, ist das wirklich die originale aufgabe? die schnelle methode das zu berechnen wre ber den logarithmus aber das geht nur fr freaks im kopf.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Ich komm nicht drauf klar: 
> 
> Ein radioaktiver Stoff hat eine Halbwertszeit von 5 Stunden - nach wie viel Stunden hat der radio. Stoff (beliebige Menge)  1/1600 seines Ausgangsniveaus erreicht hat...
> 
> Kurz: Nach wie vielen Stunden ist die Radioakitivitt auf 1/1600 gestrumpft?
> 
> Edit: Mir ist bewusst, dass ich das durch 2,4,8,16 etc. berechnen kann - aber gibt es nicht eine krze/schnellere Mglichkeit?


So spontan wrd ich sagen 1/2^x=1/1600. Wobei x dann fr die "Teilungsperiode" steht. Das ergebnis mit 5 multipliziert sollte dann die Anzahl der Stunden ergeben. Vielleicht lieg ich auch komplett falsch..eigentlich sollte ich auch lernen.. *aufs Biochemie-Buch schiel* <.<

----------


## Kretschmann

> hey hey, ist das wirklich die originale aufgabe? die schnelle methode das zu berechnen wre ber den logarithmus aber das geht nur fr freaks im kopf.


Ne, ist keine OA :P
Wieso, sieht die so easy aus? Ich habe dafr erstmal 2-3 Minuten gebraucht, um zu verstehen, dass das eig. ziemlich simpel ist.

----------


## Xabi

Wenn man ber die 2er Reihe geht ists doch ne relativ schnelle Lsung. Man muss ja eigentlich nur abzhlen. Mir wrde auch keine schnellere Methode einfallen ;)
Auf den Ansatz muss man natrlich erst kommen, aber das Problem hat man ja bei jeder Aufgabe.

----------


## beachboijoni

> Ne, ist keine OA :P
> Wieso, sieht die so easy aus? Ich habe dafr erstmal 2-3 Minuten gebraucht, um zu verstehen, dass das eig. ziemlich simpel ist.


ne ganz im gegenteil. fnd ich sehr nervig sowas zu berechnen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ist das echt ne bungsaufgabe fr den TMS?

----------


## beachboijoni

> So spontan wrd ich sagen 1/2^x=1/1600. Wobei x dann fr die "Teilungsperiode" steht. Das ergebnis mit 5 multipliziert sollte dann die Anzahl der Stunden ergeben. Vielleicht lieg ich auch komplett falsch..eigentlich sollte ich auch lernen.. *aufs Biochemie-Buch schiel* <.<


aber um auf x zu kommen braucht man ja eben den logarithmus *klugscheiss* 

bei der aufgabe bleibt glaube nichts brig, als schn der reihe nach 2^n bis rund 1600 zu berechnen

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Eben, drum hab ich auch gefragt, ob das wirklich ne bungsaufgabe fr den TMS sein kann. Die Abzhlmethode kostet halt hbsch Zeit, aber anders wirds nicht gehen, sofern man kein Superbrain ist.

----------


## wolkenkranich6

> Ich komm nicht drauf klar: 
> 
> Ein radioaktiver Stoff hat eine Halbwertszeit von 5 Stunden - nach wie viel Stunden hat der radio. Stoff (beliebige Menge)  1/1600 seines Ausgangsniveaus erreicht hat...
> 
> Kurz: Nach wie vielen Stunden ist die Radioakitivitt auf mind. 1/1600 gestrumpft?
> 
> Edit: Mir ist bewusst, dass ich das durch 2,4,8,16 etc. berechnen kann - aber gibt es nicht eine krze/schnellere Mglichkei, sodass ich das Ding binnen 30 Sekunden berechnet habe?


Der Ansatz  1/2^x=1/1600 wurde ja schon genannt und ist ja auch relativ offensichtlich (Ist ja immer das gleiche bei Sachen die sich halbieren oder zB Bakterien die sich verdoppeln oder so) 
Die Frage ist ja auch wie genau die das Ergebnis haben wollen. Nach 12Std sinds ja noch 1/4096. Nach 13Std 1/8192. Auf das Ergebnis kommt man ja locker in weniger als eine Minute. Aber wenn alle mglichen Antworten im Rahmen von 12 - 13 liegen, halte ich die Aufgabe innerhalb max 3 Minuten auch fr unzumutbar...

----------


## Kretschmann

Um Missverstndnisse auszuschlieen. Ich habe meinen "Erst-Beitrag"  bereits vor 20 Minuten editiert. Ich/wir, sollten berechnen, wann MINDESTENS 1/1600 erreicht wurde - !nicht genau 1/1600! Da die Lsungsmglichkeiten auch keine Kommastellen etc. hatten. Lsung ist btw 55 Stunden . Also ist es relativ simpel, wenn man erstmal drauf kommt, so vor zu gehen, wie ich es gemacht habe.


>Nein<, es ist keine OA Aufgabe - einer aus dem meditrain Bchlein -.-... 


Aber wir sind alle gerade so schn dabei :P

Gegeben:

Harnstoff: 5*10^-5 
Harnsure: 3*10^-6
Ammoniumverbindung: 6,25*10^-7

Alle Werte in "Gramm"

In welchem Zahlenverhltnis stehen die unterschiedlichen Stoffe: 

80:5,2:1
80:5,6:2
120:4,8:1
162:11:2
174:13:2

Edit: Sicherlich etwas einfacher, wenn man einen Taschenrechner benutzen darf...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Hat dir ja auch niemand nen Vorwurf gemacht, was regst du dich denn so auf.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Kretschmann

> Hat dir ja auch niemand nen Vorwurf gemacht, was regst du dich denn so auf.


Die Betonung auf Nein - damit auch alle das lesen (da ich es eig. eine Seite vorher geschrieben habe) - das "-.-" bezog sich auf meditrain, die meinen, solche Aufgabe mir an den Kopf zu werfen. 

Also, alles cool Sanguis.

Edit: Oder ich versteh das mit dem Vorwurf nicht --> PN an mich, dann kannst du mir das erklren.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

N alles gut, muessen kein Fass deswegen aufmachen.

Ich wuerde auf c) tippen, aber bin mir mit meinem Gedankenweg nicht ganz sicher. Hast du ne Lsung dazu?

----------


## Kretschmann

> N alles gut, muessen kein Fass deswegen aufmachen.
> 
> Ich wuerde auf c) tippen, aber bin mir mit meinem Gedankenweg nicht ganz sicher. Hast du ne Lsung dazu?


Lsung ist B.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Uff ok, dann lag ich mit meinem Lsungsweg voll daneben. Der richtige Ansatz wuerd mich dann mal echt interessieren.

----------


## Erdbeermarie

Hey  :Smilie: , hat noch jemand bei dem 6. Untertest von Schlauchfiguren im medi-Gurus buch bei Aufgabe 12 oben raus? Die Lsung sagt es sei unten, ich kann das aber bei bestem Willen nicht nachvollziehen :/. Danke  :Smilie:

----------


## wolkenkranich6

> Der Ansatz  1/2^x=1/1600 wurde ja schon genannt und ist ja auch relativ offensichtlich (Ist ja immer das gleiche bei Sachen die sich halbieren oder zB Bakterien die sich verdoppeln oder so) 
> Die Frage ist ja auch wie genau die das Ergebnis haben wollen. Nach 12Std sinds ja noch 1/4096. Nach 13Std 1/8192. Auf das Ergebnis kommt man ja locker in weniger als eine Minute. Aber wenn alle mglichen Antworten im Rahmen von 12 - 13 liegen, halte ich die Aufgabe innerhalb max 3 Minuten auch fr unzumutbar...



Ich krieg meinen Beitrag nicht mehr editiert, aber ich hab natrlich Bldsinn gelabert, hab die ganze Zeit mit 6000 statt 1600 gerechnet *facepalm*

Zur Richtigkeit, auch wenns jetzt jeder gecheckt hat, aber damit sich spter keiner mehr wundert: 

1/1600 = (1/2)^x

Die 2 im Kopf potenzieren, mit x=11 wird die 1600 berschritten, dh 11 Teilungsperioden mit je 5 Stunden ---> Ergebniss 55




Zu der anderen Aufgabe von Kretschmann wre ein ausfhrlicher Ansatz auch nett. Ich bin in so negative Potenzen blabla total schlecht, hab alles schon vergessen -.-

----------


## Kretschmann

> Hey , hat noch jemand bei dem 6. Untertest von Schlauchfiguren im medi-Gurus buch bei Aufgabe 12 oben raus? Die Lsung sagt es sei unten, ich kann das aber bei bestem Willen nicht nachvollziehen :/. Danke


Schick mir mal das Bild per PN  - ich bin da relativ fit drin.

----------


## Grumpy

hi, kann mir evtl. jemand die Aufgabe 22 aus dem Buch "Quantitative und Formale Probleme" von Medgurus erklren? Das ist die Aufgabe mit dem freien Fall. Ich find die Lsung nicht sehr hilfreich  :Smilie:  Ich wei, dass man es eigtl. nur einsetzen muss - komme aber nicht aufs Ergebnis.

----------


## Kretschmann

> hi, kann mir evtl. jemand die Aufgabe 22 aus dem Buch "Quantitative und Formale Probleme" von Medgurus erklren? Das ist die Aufgabe mit dem freien Fall. Ich find die Lsung nicht sehr hilfreich  Ich wei, dass man es eigtl. nur einsetzen muss - komme aber nicht aufs Ergebnis.


Poste doch mal die Aufgabe ffentlich - dann knnen auch Leute ohne medguru
 Dir helfen  :Smilie:

----------


## beachboijoni

> hi, kann mir evtl. jemand die Aufgabe 22 aus dem Buch "Quantitative und Formale Probleme" von Medgurus erklren? Das ist die Aufgabe mit dem freien Fall. Ich find die Lsung nicht sehr hilfreich  Ich wei, dass man es eigtl. nur einsetzen muss - komme aber nicht aufs Ergebnis.


vl hilft es das rckwrts zu machen...

die lsung ist 

t=wurzel((2*h)/g)

die einheit fr t sind sekunden s
du willst also auf der rechten seite der gleichung nach dem krzen auch sekunde stehen haben

einheit h... m
einheit g... m/s^2

wenn ich die einheiten nun einsetze...

t=wurzel(2*m/(m/s^2))  --> die meter krzen sich heraus; s^2 steht im zhler weil doppelbruch

t=wurzel(s^2)=s  das ist die lsung

----------


## Grumpy

Erstmal danke frs Antworten.

@Kretschmann: War/Bin nicht sicher ob ich die Aufaben einfach hier posten darf.




> vl hilft es das rckwrts zu machen...
> 
> die lsung ist 
> 
> t=wurzel((2*h)/g)
> 
> die einheit fr t sind sekunden s
> du willst also auf der rechten seite der gleichung nach dem krzen auch sekunde stehen haben
> 
> ...


Noch eine Frage habe ich dazu. Du schreibst die Meter krzen sich raus - was passiert dann mit der 2 im Zhler?

----------


## JSL

> Noch eine Frage habe ich dazu. Du schreibst die Meter krzen sich raus - was passiert dann mit der 2 im Zhler?


Bei solchen Aufgaben spielen die Konstanten keine Rolle und knnen schon von vorn herein vernachlssigt werden  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kretschmann

> N alles gut, muessen kein Fass deswegen aufmachen.
> 
> Ich wuerde auf c) tippen, aber bin mir mit meinem Gedankenweg nicht ganz sicher. Hast du ne Lsung dazu?


 Die Werte sind: 5 , 0,3 , 0,0625 (vereinfacht)

Krze mal mit 0,0625.

----------


## DerNeuling

Zwei kurze Fragen:

1. Sieht bei euch Medi-Learn auch so komisch aus? (bei mir ist es wie in der mobilen Ansicht)
2. Knnt ihre Private Nachrichten verschicken?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Whrend des Hex luft das Forum auf Sparflamme..

----------


## Grumpy

Danke  :Big Grin:  habe in diesem Bereich wohl noch etwas Nachholbedarf.

----------


## JSL

> Die Werte sind: 5 , 0,3 , 0,0625 (vereinfacht)
> 
> Krze mal mit 0,0625.


Hei das hab ich auch so gemacht und bei mir kam da 1: 4,8: 80 raus...das gibt's aber gar nicht als Option kann das sein oder ist das nen Tippfehler? Danke :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Balanka

Wer kommt aus Berlin und nimmt am TMS in Neubrandenburg teil?
Ich hab Lust mich mal mit wem zu treffen und Bearbeitungsstrategien 
auszutauschen. Bin gut unter 017681920196 zu erreichen.
Laura

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Es ist definitiv nicht schlau seine Handynummer in nem oeffentlichen Forum zu posten..

----------


## Kretschmann

> Hei das hab ich auch so gemacht und bei mir kam da 1: 4,8: 80 raus...das gibt's aber gar nicht als Option kann das sein oder ist das nen Tippfehler? Danke


Tippfehler. Sollte 0,35 lauten und nicht 0,3 

LG

----------


## janals

Also so langsam bin ich echt am Verzweifeln mit diesen elendigen quantitativen und formalen Problemen. Habe das Buch Mathematik im Test aber grade beim Thema "Tabellenrechnen, Reihen, Gleichungen, Kombinationslogik" und beim Mischungsrechnen hnge ich total! Falls jemand das Buch hat S.84 Nr.42) ich begreife es leider gar nicht. Generell muss ich sagen, dass das Buch zwar viele Aufgaben bietet, die Lsungswege einem aber berhaupt nicht weiterhelfen, wenn man etwas wirklich nicht versteht. Es verwirrt einen eher... Schade. Hoffentlich bin ich nicht die Einzige, die teilweise so auf dem Schlauch steht bei den Aufgaben  :Frown:

----------


## GinFizz

Hey Hey. Vllt postest du einfach die Aufgabe und dann knnen dir alle versuchen zu helfen (auch die nicht dieses Buch haben ;) )

----------


## janals

Ich glaube das ist nicht erlaubt aus urheberrechtlichen Grnden... :-/

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Dann gib uns doch nur die Angaben in eigenen Worten formuliert. : )

----------


## Xy

Ab welchem Abischnitt sollte man den TMS machen?mehr wie 2WS kommen fr mich nicht in Frage..ich finde sehr bld das es fr den TMS nur ein Termin gibt und dieser whrend der Abi Prfungszeit ist..oder habe ich falsche Info und es gibt auch noch Termine nach August ? :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DerNeuling

> Ab welchem Abischnitt sollte man den TMS machen?mehr wie 2WS kommen fr mich nicht in Frage..ich finde sehr bld das es fr den TMS nur ein Termin gibt und dieser whrend der Abi Prfungszeit ist..oder habe ich falsche Info und es gibt auch noch Termine nach August ?


Nein, es gibt leider nur den whrend der Prfungszeit. 
Oder du wartest das Jahr und bereitest dich ordentlich vor, da du den Test ja nur einmal im Leben machen kannst.

Ich denke TMS ist immer sinnvoll. Vor allem wenn man nicht zu den Glcklichen gehrt die 1,1 etc. haben.

----------


## Erdbeermarie

hey  :Smilie: ,

sagt mal, hat irgendwer vllt. ein paar Tipps fr mich wie ich meine Lsungsrate bei 'Muster zuordnen' erhhen kann? Ich bin langsam echt am Verzweifeln ich be die schon seit Anfang Mrz und habe bis jetzt noch die gleiche Lsungsrate wie bei der ersten Testsimulation  :Frown:  (15 von 24, wie weit kommt ihr immer so?). Wre super super lieb, wenn ihr mir da ein wenig helfen wrdet, ich wsste das sehr zu schtzen. Lieben Dank

----------


## Tarentino

@Erdbeermarie
Ich begeb mich mit dir auf die Suche. Schlauchfiguren laufen zum Beispiel prima, wenn ich mich aber an die Muster von Fritest setze, komme ich auf vllt. 10 richtige Muster :/ Meine Divise im Moment ist einfach ben, ben, ben...auch wenn ich leider weniger Zeit investiere, als ich mir vorgenommen habe.

----------


## GinFizz

Ich finde das ist irgendwie auch total Tagesform abhngig, richtige Verbesserung merke ich irgendwie auch nicht. Aber 15 Richtige sind schon mal mehr, als ich hinkriege. Man verkrampft auch immer total unter Zeitdruck und dann sehe ich berhaupt keine Fehler mehr in den Mustern  :Frown:

----------


## Kretschmann

> Ich finde das ist irgendwie auch total Tagesform abhngig, richtige Verbesserung merke ich irgendwie auch nicht. Aber 15 Richtige sind schon mal mehr, als ich hinkriege. Man verkrampft auch immer total unter Zeitdruck und dann sehe ich berhaupt keine Fehler mehr in den Mustern


Man sollte immer 24/24 anstreben - aber vergisst nicht: Der Test wurde so konzipiert, dass man mit dem Zeitmanagement gar nicht 24/24 schaffen soll. 

Also nicht traurig sein, wenn man "nur" 15/24 schafft - da ist noch Ausbau nach oben, aber die 24/24 ist sehr unwahrscheinlich - fr jeden von uns.

----------


## BELA1994

hab jetzt mal das Buch TMS 2 durchgearbeitet und 132 pkt erreicht.. wie kann ich das jetzt bewerten ? was habt ihr so fr punkte in den bungsdurchgngen ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xy

Habt ihr schon euer Abitur ..oder macht ihr den TMS whrend der Prfung ?

----------


## Melina93

> hab jetzt mal das Buch TMS 2 durchgearbeitet und 132 pkt erreicht.. wie kann ich das jetzt bewerten ? was habt ihr so fr punkte in den bungsdurchgngen ?


Damit wrst du letztes Jahr unter den besten 10% gewesen. Aber generell ist so ein Ergebnis schlecht zu beurteilen, weil es ja auch immer darauf ankommt, wie gut die anderen im gleichen Jahr sind. Ich hatte letztes Jahr 94%, wre aber vorletztes Jahr bei 97% gewesen, weil letztes Jahr waren die Teilnehmer einfach sehr gut. 
ich wrde eher darauf schauen, wo dir Punkte fehlen und wo du gut bist und versuchen -je nachdem was fr Untertests das sind- den Fokus neu zu legen.

----------


## staudi

ich htte auch ein paar fragen zum tms: 
darf man beim konzentrierten arbeiten leeres blatt hernehmen um nicht in der zeile zu verrutschen ?
welche kombinationen waren in den letzten jahren dran ?
wie merkt ihr euch die fakten? das ist meiner meinung nach der schwerste untertest ...  :kotzen: 
danke fr die antworten / die hilfe

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> ich htte auch ein paar fragen zum tms: 
> *1)* darf man beim konzentrierten arbeiten leeres blatt hernehmen um nicht in der zeile zu verrutschen ?
> *2)*welche kombinationen waren in den letzten jahren dran ?
> *3)*wie merkt ihr euch die fakten? das ist meiner meinung nach der schwerste untertest ... 
> danke fr die antworten / die hilfe


Zu 1: Du darfst natrlich keine Hilfsmittel verwenden, das wre ja total sinnlos.
Zu 2: Wurde glaub ich schon irgendwo im Thread geschrieben..wei gar nicht mehr welche Kobi es war, als ich den Test geschrieben hab..
Zu 3: Bastel dir Geschichten aus den Fakten, das ist ziemlich gut um sich das Zeug zu merken.

----------


## janals

Geht es euch manchmal auch so, dass ihr bei Untertests, die ihr eigentlich gut beherrscht so absolut schwachsinnige Fehler macht? Z.B. habe ich eben Muster gemacht. Ich stelle also bei Ausschnitt (A) einen Fehler fest, bin aber irgendwie unkonzentriert oder sonstwas und markiere doch tatschlich (A) im Lsungsbogen.

Oder bei Schlauchfiguren: Alles klappt wunderbar, ich bin bei der letzten Figur angekommen und denke "ha! Prima, wie eindeutig! Das ist von rechts." ...und markiere "von Links". Da kommt man sich echt total bescheuert vor  :Big Grin:

----------


## mtz93x

> Geht es euch manchmal auch so, dass ihr bei Untertests, die ihr eigentlich gut beherrscht so absolut schwachsinnige Fehler macht? Z.B. habe ich eben Muster gemacht. Ich stelle also bei Ausschnitt (A) einen Fehler fest, bin aber irgendwie unkonzentriert oder sonstwas und markiere doch tatschlich (A) im Lsungsbogen.
> 
> Oder bei Schlauchfiguren: Alles klappt wunderbar, ich bin bei der letzten Figur angekommen und denke "ha! Prima, wie eindeutig! Das ist von rechts." ...und markiere "von Links". Da kommt man sich echt total bescheuert vor


Kommt bei mir jetzt zum Beispiel eher seltener vor. Mir passiert es meistens (v.a. bei Schlauchfiguren), dass ich zu schnell "Fehler" sehe, die gar keine sind. Und wenn ich dann seh, dass ich das falsche angekreuzt habe und dann die Lsung anschaue denke ich mir immer "ist doch so offensichtlich, wieso bin ich da nicht draufgekommen?  :Big Grin: "

----------


## GinFizz

Das mit dem falsch ankreuzen, obwohl ich die richtige Lsung hatte, kenne ich traurigerweise zu gut  :Big Grin: DD

----------


## Painforce

Falls jemand noch Interessen an bungsmaterial hat  :Smilie: :

http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showt...06#post1726606

----------


## RaKiPyt

Hallo zusammen,

bin seit einigen Wochen schon fleiig damit beschftigt was fr den Test zu tun. 
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich mach seit ein paar Tagen hauptschlich Schlauchfiguren mit dem Buch von Medi-Train, aber die Qualitt der Zeichnungen ist sowas von grottenschlecht, dass ich meist raten muss, was es denn dann sein knnte... Vor allem der schwache Kontrast macht mir persnlich zu schaffen  :Frown: 
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie es um die Zeichnungen im Test selbst bestellt ist? Sind die besser? Ansonsten bekomm ich ein paar Zweifel ob sich fr mich da viele Punkte holen lassen..

Gru
RaKiPyt

----------


## Kretschmann

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin seit einigen Wochen schon fleiig damit beschftigt was fr den Test zu tun. 
> Ich habe folgendes Problem:
> Ich mach seit ein paar Tagen hauptschlich Schlauchfiguren mit dem Buch von Medi-Train, aber die Qualitt der Zeichnungen ist sowas von grottenschlecht, dass ich meist raten muss, was es denn dann sein knnte... Vor allem der schwache Kontrast macht mir persnlich zu schaffen 
> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie es um die Zeichnungen im Test selbst bestellt ist? Sind die besser? Ansonsten bekomm ich ein paar Zweifel ob sich fr mich da viele Punkte holen lassen..
> 
> Gru
> RaKiPyt


Hallo,

in dem Buch wird erwhnt, dass die Qualitt variiert, um den Teilnehmer besser vorzubereiten. Da u.a. im EMS teilweise solche Schlauchfiguren vorkommen. Wie das im TMS aussieht, wei ich nicht.

----------


## wolkenkranich6

Wird es im TMS Raum eigentlich einen Counter oder sowas geben? Oder darf man sich seinen eigenen Kurzzeitmesser mitnehmen? Sowas wie: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Westmark-digi...item1c3cd5e20b
?

Klingt jetzt vielleicht doof, aber ich find so'n Countdown viel besser als eine Uhr um unter Zeitdruck zu arbeiten.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Die Zeit wird kurz vor Ende angesagt. Wsste nicht was dagegen sprche, dass man sich selber so nen Zeitmesser mitnimmt.

----------


## el suenio

Ja, das mit der Countdownuhr wrde mich auch interessieren. Ich hab zum ben eine, aber das Teil piept ja. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das erlaubt ist. Sonst ist da ja nur noch ein einziges Piepen im Raum, wenn da jeder eine mithat. 
Ansonsten bin ich auch nicht wirklich erfolgreich unterwegs im Moment. Bei Fakten lernen geht es besser, als gedacht, aber bei den Mustern sieht es irgendwie schlecht aus. Ich hatte bei der Version von meditrain nur 14/24 und hab es dabei sogar geschafft, alle zu bearbeiten. Aber deshalb leidet dann halt die Qualitt. Ich hab einfach immer eine Lsung angekreuzt, sobald ich keinen Fehler gefunden habe. Die Schlauchfiguren finde ich auch ganz okay, da hab ich meistens so um die 18/24. Meistens liegt der Fehler bei den Ansichten von oben und unten. Wie viele schafft ihr da? Ich muss dann demnchst unbedingt mal mit Mathe anfangen, sonst geh ich da wahrscheinlich mit 0 Punkten raus ::-oopss:

----------


## veni_vidi_vici

Laut TMS-Broschre ist die Mitnahme von Uhren und Weckern gestattet (natrlich ohne Taschenrechnerfunktion).

http://www.tms-info.org/fileadmin/pd...chuere_tms.pdf    (Seite 4)

----------


## janals

> Laut TMS-Broschre ist die Mitnahme von Uhren und Weckern gestattet (natrlich ohne Taschenrechnerfunktion).
> 
> http://www.tms-info.org/fileadmin/pd...chuere_tms.pdf    (Seite 4)


Na wenn das so ist werde ich so einen Oldschoolwecker mitnehmen, der einen grsslichen Sound hat  :bhh: 


Figuren und Fakten ist irgendwie das einzige, was richtig gut luft bei mir. Momentan sind meine groe Sorge die vier langen Aufgabentypen. Da kriselt es gewaltig  :Frown:

----------


## Xabi

@el suenio: bei den Schlauchfiguren hatte ich ne ganze Zeit lang auch immer 4-6 falsche, meistens auch oben/unten vertauscht. Seit ein paar Durchlufen hab ich jetzt konstant nur noch 1 oder 2 falsche, da scheint viel bung wirklich was zu bringen.

Ansonsten ist bei mir Mathe der absolute Killer. Als ich gelesen hab, dass es nen ganzen Aufgabentyp zu Mathe gibt, fand ich das noch top, weil ich in der Schule eigentlich immer ganz gut in Mathe war...jetzt sieht das irgendwie anders aus, mehr als 10/24 Punkten hab ich bisher nicht geschafft  :Big Grin:

----------


## INDPNDNT

Mal ne ganz andere Frage: Ist offensichtliches Raten erlaubt? 
Also mal angenommen, ich bin 20 Sekunden vor Schluss mit der 12. Muster-zuordnen-Aufgabe fertig und kreuze dann bei Aufgabe 13-24 nur noch "E" an, bekomme ich dann fr jedes zufllig richtige E einen Punkt?

----------


## Xabi

Jo, raten ist erlaubt. Du kannst die restlichen Muster aber auch whrend allen anderen Aufgabengruppen noch ankreuzen, nur in die Aufgaben darf man dann natrlich nicht mehr gucken.

----------


## Eolion

Leute, ich htt da mal eine ganz andere Frage.

Ist es auch mglich sich vom TMS wieder abzumelden, wenn man sich bereits angeledet hat?

----------


## Melina93

Wenn du nicht hingehst, gilt es als nicht teilgenommen und du kannst im darauffolgenden Jahr oder spter nochmal teilnehmen.

----------


## wolkenkranich6

Hey, hat irgendwer noch Tipps frs Figuren lernen?
Bei Fakten lernen hab ich mich durch bung von ~13 Punkte auf ca 17-19 gesteigert, aber bei Figuren mache ich gar keine Fortschritte  :Frown: 
Ich komme auf vielleicht so 10 Punkte, obwohl ich schon relativ viel be...ich versuche so gut es geht zu assoziieren, aber die Figuren sehen sich einfach so hnlich, dass ich eine differenzierte Assoziation brauche, um sie spter noch unterscheiden zu knnen und das schaffe ich in der knappen Zeit nicht. Ich habe vielleicht am Ende 15 Figuren gelernt und das auch nicht wirklich erfolgreich, da ich nur zwei Drittel auch wirklich richtig erkenne nach einer Stunde.

Hat da noch jemand irgendwelche Tipps? Ich versuche schon mich vor allem auf die zu Konzentrieren, die ich einfach assoziieren kann und diese zu wiederholen...aber so kommt man ja auch nie in die Richtung eines guten Ergebnisses  :Frown: 
Wie schaffen es Leute sich dort alle 20 zu merken?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Mit ner Meeeenge Fantasie

----------


## Kretschmann

> Mit ner Meeeenge Fantasie



Richtig Sanguis ;)) ! Pornos  und Gewalt ist hier die Lsung. Ein Typ (20/20 pkt im TMS), hat sich so am besten die "Bilder" merken knnen.
Also die Bilder pornographischer/gewaltreicher assozieren..

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Hmm ich hab mir damals so Sachen wie "Mr. Krabs' Klaue" oder so nen Bldsinn ausgedacht. (Und wenn du nicht weit wer Mr.Krabs ist dann..shame on you!!)

----------


## el suenio

> Laut TMS-Broschre ist die Mitnahme von Uhren und Weckern gestattet (natrlich ohne Taschenrechnerfunktion).


Ja, aber ich glaube nicht, dass ein *klingelnder* Wecker erlaubt ist. Nur als Zeitanzeige ist das sicherlich kein Problem, aber klingeln sollte er ja wohl kaum. 
Ich hab jetzt wieder Schlauchfiguren von fritest gemacht und hatte 15/20. Und wieder waren alle 5 Fehler bei oben und unten. Das ist echt bld :Gefllt mir nicht!:  Bei den Fakten lande ich jetzt auch konstant bei 16/20 und die Figuren kann ich auch berhaupt nicht. Ich hoffe, dass ich da dann berhaupt auf etwa die Hlfte der Punkte komme. Bei mir sieht immer alles aus wie ein Sessel, ich wei auch nicht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kretschmann

Was soll denn so ein Wecker bringen? 
Immerhin darf er ja nicht whrend des Tests klingeln, sonst eskaliert es.

Also reicht eine einfache Armbanduhr. Aber ich bin mir fast sicher, dass jeder Saal eine Wanduhr vorne hat.

----------


## el suenio

> Was soll denn so ein Wecker bringen?
> Immerhin darf er ja nicht whrend des Tests klingeln, sonst eskaliert es.


Na, genau das meine ich doch. Ich htte gerne eine Uhr, die rckwrts luft, aber ohne Tonsignal. Das scheint es aber irgendwie nicht zu geben...

----------


## Kretschmann

Doch, ist erlaubt, muss mich korrigieren.

----------


## EVT

> Na, genau das meine ich doch. Ich htte gerne eine Uhr, die rckwrts luft, aber ohne Tonsignal. Das scheint es aber irgendwie nicht zu geben...


sanduhr  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Melina93

Ihr knnt euch auch einfach ne gnstige Stoppuhr besorgen. Macht keinen Lrm und man hat die Zeit im Blick. Ne Uhr, die rckfhrts luft wrde mich irgendwie kirre machen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rebscra

Also ich hab mir diese Wecker angeschaut. Beide mit nur Lichtsignal mglich, alternativ oder zustzlich Ton/Vibration. Ich hab den teureren von beiden genommen (ich find, der andere sieht billig aus) und komm damit super klar, nur der Vibrationsalarm ist fast zu schnorrend.

http://www.amazon.de/infactory-Elekt...ZA6GBNFR08T5FT 
http://www.amazon.de/TFA-38-2019-Sto...JWATKEC9VKJ09M

----------


## Grumpy

Zum Glck kann ich den Test mit Ohrstpsel machen - wenn es dann um mich herrum klingelt und vibriert ;)

----------


## schokki

Wo macht ihr eigentlich den Test?
Ist jemand in Wolfenbttel dabei?  :Smilie:

----------


## RaKiPyt

Mache ihn in Bad Godesberg! 

Was mir aber aufgefallen ist und was mich echt wurmt ist, dass ich andauernd links und rechts bei den Schlauchfiguren verwechsle...
Man denkt man hat es richtig und es ist eigentlich auch super logisch, aber wenn man dann nachher abgleicht hat man es wieder vertauscht...
Wei jemand, was man dagegen machen kann? 

LG Raki

----------


## yona

HABE NOCH TMS BCHER ZU VERKAUFEN!! Wer interesse hat bitte in der einer privatnachricht melden;) versand sofort!

----------


## toni332012

Doofer Tag, jetzt hab ich endlich mal frei und kann effektiv ben und bin heute morgen auch voll motiviert aufgestanden und nun klappt nix. :kotzen: 
Schlauchfiguren wird immer schlechter statt besser und bei den Mustern komm ich mit der Zeit berhaupt nicht hin.. :Wand: 

Schafft ihr es bei den Mustern alle zu bearbeiten? Hat irgendjemand einen Tipp? ich wei, dass man nach groben Fehlern suchen soll und nicht nach dem Bildausschnitt, aber ich bin trotzdem zu lahm.

----------


## veni_vidi_vici

> Schafft ihr es bei den Mustern alle zu bearbeiten? Hat irgendjemand einen Tipp? ich wei, dass man nach groben Fehlern suchen soll und nicht nach dem Bildausschnitt, aber ich bin trotzdem zu lahm.


Ich schaffe mittlerweile meistens alle zu bearbeiten. Ich suche mir immer zuerst das Bild aus, welches entweder die wenigsten Details beinhaltet oder die markantesten Punkte - dort findet man die Fehler in der Regel am schnellsten. So verlgeiche ich nacheinander die Bilder quasi vom einfachsten hin zu Bildern mit mehr Details, in denen die Fehler nur schwer zu finden sind. Meistens habe ich so in drei von vier Bildern schon die Fehler gefunden und streiche dann direkt den Buchstaben des brigen Bildes im Antwortbogen an ( auf keinen Fall noch abgleichen - du solltest dir auch sicher sein, dass du die eindeutigen Fehler in den anderen Bildern gefunden hast).

----------


## wolkenkranich6

> Doofer Tag, jetzt hab ich endlich mal frei und kann effektiv ben und bin heute morgen auch voll motiviert aufgestanden und nun klappt nix.
> Schlauchfiguren wird immer schlechter statt besser und bei den Mustern komm ich mit der Zeit berhaupt nicht hin..
> 
> Schafft ihr es bei den Mustern alle zu bearbeiten? Hat irgendjemand einen Tipp? ich wei, dass man nach groben Fehlern suchen soll und nicht nach dem Bildausschnitt, aber ich bin trotzdem zu lahm.



Das Muster Problem hab ich auch  :Frown:  
"So super antrainierbar'
Wovon ich leider nichts merke...Ich dmpel konstant auf so 12-15 rum. Ich mach zwar auch keine Fehler, aber bin auch zu lahm. Ich probiers spter mal mit veni vidi vicis Tipp.



Hat einer eine Ahnung in welchem Schwierigkeitsverhltnis die OVs zum eigentlichen TMS stehen? (von frheren Erfahrungsberichten...?) Teilweise finde ich die OVs nmlich deutlich einfacher als mein weiteres bungsmaterial (Fritest, n bissle Medtest und n paar Medgurus)

----------


## veni_vidi_vici

> Hat einer eine Ahnung in welchem Schwierigkeitsverhltnis die OVs zum eigentlichen TMS stehen? (von frheren Erfahrungsberichten...?) Teilweise finde ich die OVs nmlich deutlich einfacher als mein weiteres bungsmaterial (Fritest, n bissle Medtest und n paar Medgurus)


Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass die Originalversionen den Schwierigkeitsgrad des Tests widerspiegeln. Immerhin sind es ja Testaufgaben aus vergangenen TMS, dir genauso oder ganz hnlich mal abgefragt wurden. 
Dass die OV teilweise einfacher ist, hab ich auch bemerkt. Vor allem bei "Muster zuordnen". 

Wre trotzdem toll wenn ein ehem. TMS-Teilnehmer mal schreiben wrde, wie er es empfunden hatte.

----------


## janals

Also ich habe die Threads der vergangenen Jahre komplett gelesen, da steht echt viel zu dem Thema drin. Aber natrlich sind das alles subjektive Wahrnehmungen. Dem einen liegt das mehr, dem anderen das. Nichtsdestotrotz waren die meisten der Meinung, dass Muster und Figuren bei Fritest besonders knackig sind. Diagramme und Tabellen seien bei meditrain wohl ziemlich schwer. Das kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen. Ich habe neulich die Fritest Diagramme aus der MedSim bearbeitet und dabei viel schlechter abgeschnitten als in den OVs...

----------


## *milkakuh*

Also soweit ich mich erinnern kann fand ich die Qualitt im TMS gut, die waren keinesfalls so schlecht wie bei medi-train.

Ihr solltet versuchen, euch nicht so viel Druck zu machen. Ich war letztes Jahr erst vllig blockiert deswegen, damit hatte ich so gar nicht gerechnet. Als es an die erste Aufgabengruppe ging hab ich pltzlich total gezittert und war total aufgeregt. Zum Glck habe ich das relativ schnell in den Griff bekommen aber es war berhaupt kein schnes Gefhl....

Zum Thema Mathe: Da haben wirklich viele Probleme, man muss da kein Bombenergebnis erzielen, um durchschnittliche oder berdurchschnittliche Ergebnisse zu erzielen!

----------


## Kretschmann

Ich glaube die OV-Aufgaben sind leichter - aber durch den Stre/Normalbedingungen vor Ort, gleicht sich das wieder aus.

@Milka, Wieso bist du eigentlich an den 10% besten gescheitert? Was war dein Fehler (falls es einen gab) rckblickend?

----------


## janals

Milka, hast du vielleicht noch diese Tabelle mit den durchschnittlich erreichten Ergebnissen und so weiter? Wre mal interessant zu wissen, da die Teilnehmer ja generell eher besser werden  :Smilie:

----------


## Rabenfrau

Ich habe mit den Mustern auch noch Probleme, bin einfach viel, vieel zu langsam bei der Bearbeitung. Beruhigt mich jetzt etwas dass es anderen auch so geht. Ich kam mir schon total doof vor, weil ja gerade dieser Untertest angeblich so toll trainierbar ist... davon merke ich bisher leider nix bei mir. ber 15 Muster kam ich bisher nicht raus.  :Frown: 

Mit Diagrammen und Tabellen komme ich auch absolut nicht klar, ich glaube da werde ich im Test nur raten knnen. *seufz* Habe das Meditrain-Buch und es hilft mir ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich weiter... vielleicht bin ich ja einfach zu doof fr diesen Untertest.  :Wand:

----------


## Painforce

http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showt...6756&p=1726606

Paket 1 und 2 noch zu haben  :Smilie: , falls noch Sptznder etwas zum lernen brauchen ;) knnte es auch direkt morgen losschicken

LG Micha

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich hatte leider nur 59% im Test (1,9), wenn ich mich jetzt richtig erinnere. Kann leider gerade meine Ergebnisse nicht nachschauen, da ich gerade in Deutschland bin. El Suenio msste aber eigentlich meine Ergebnisse haben, ich bitte sie mal die hier (ohne Namen) zu posten.

Ich habe mir rckblickend viel zu viel Druck gemacht, ich htte an die ganze Sache ein wenig locker rangehen mssen. Das zeigt sich auch jetzt im Studium, wenn ich in einem Testat (oder auch whrend der Vorbereitung) zu "verkrampft" bin blockiert mich das. 

Es kommt auch sehr auf die Tagesform an, ich hatte ein paar Tage vorher noch 5 Nachtdienste und mein Schlaf-Wach-Rythmus war noch etwas gestrt. Auerdem war ich krperlich nicht fit, wie sich spter herausgestellt hat. Ich lag direkt nach dem TMS flach (war froh, dass ich erhaupt noch mit dem Auto heim gekommen bin). Zunchst habe ich es auf die Anstrengung geschoben aber ich habe wirklich Fieber bekommen und habe mich zwei Monate mit einer fetten Pneumonie umher geschlagen.

Das alles sollen jetzt keine Ausreden sein. Es wre aber mal interessant zu wissen, wie man bei einer zweiten Teilnahme abschneiden wrde. Aber ob ich es jemals unter die besten 10% bringen wrde, wei ich auch nicht...

Ich drcke euch allen jetzt schon die Daumen und werde auch am Testtag ordentlich mitfiebern!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## janals

Das ist lieb! 
Auerdem ist es doch keine Schande, die 1,9. Ich drcke dir ganz doll die Daumen, dass du bald in Deutschland weiterstudieren kannst😘

----------


## wolkenkranich6

Der erste Abschnitt knnte von mir sein.^^ Sprichst mir aus der Seele..

Von meditrain Diagrammen & Tabellen hab ich schon fter gehrt, dass die Darstellungen wohl sehr verwirrend sein sollen...


Wei jemand wie viele Punkte in den letzen Jahren zu einem Prozentrang >90 gefhrt hat? Ich wei dass die Zahl variiert, aber es wre schon eine Tendenz zu sehen, um das eigene Ergebnis besser einschtzen zu knnen...

----------


## toni332012

> Ich schaffe mittlerweile meistens alle zu bearbeiten. Ich suche mir immer zuerst das Bild aus, welches entweder die wenigsten Details beinhaltet oder die markantesten Punkte - dort findet man die Fehler in der Regel am schnellsten. So verlgeiche ich nacheinander die Bilder quasi vom einfachsten hin zu Bildern mit mehr Details, in denen die Fehler nur schwer zu finden sind. Meistens habe ich so in drei von vier Bildern schon die Fehler gefunden und streiche dann direkt den Buchstaben des brigen Bildes im Antwortbogen an ( auf keinen Fall noch abgleichen - du solltest dir auch sicher sein, dass du die eindeutigen Fehler in den anderen Bildern gefunden hast).


Danke fr deine Antwort, ich werde es mal ausprobieren  ::-winky:

----------


## Melina93

> Der erste Abschnitt knnte von mir sein.^^ Sprichst mir aus der Seele..
> 
> Von meditrain Diagrammen & Tabellen hab ich schon fter gehrt, dass die Darstellungen wohl sehr verwirrend sein sollen...
> 
> 
> Wei jemand wie viele Punkte in den letzen Jahren zu einem Prozentrang >90 gefhrt hat? Ich wei dass die Zahl variiert, aber es wre schon eine Tendenz zu sehen, um das eigene Ergebnis besser einschtzen zu knnen...


So um die 125-130 Punkte solltest du schon rechnen, denke ich.

----------


## *Julchen23*

Hey Leute, 
ich hab mich jetzt auch mal hier angemeldet - so kurz vom Tag X ;P..
Ich werde nchste Woche den Test in Suhl absolvieren - ist noch ein Thringer am Start ?
Ja.... ich habe Ende Januar angefangen zu ben so fast jeden Tag im durchschnitt 1,5 h. da ich berufsttig bin, ist bei einer 40-Stunden-Arbeitswoche beim besten Willen nicht mehr drin. Ich finde drei Monate reichen auch vollkommen aus.  Die Untertests laufen alle eigentlich ganz gut ( Meine "Besten" sind Figuren lernen, Konzi-Test, Schlauchfiguren, Fakten lernen). Mittelmig luft bei mir - wie bei einigen- Muster zuordnen. Da hab ich beim ben immer so 17/24. Textverstndnis und med. Grundverstndnis laufen so nebenher. Wo ich noch ein paar Schwchen habe, ist bei mir Mathe und Diagramme - da mache ich jetzt bis Mittwoch noch was dran. 

Ja , wenn es interessiert: Ich hab 2010 Abi gemacht DN 1,6 . Eine bestimmte Wunschuni habe ich nicht. Natrlich trumt man sich was : Regensburg oder Leipzig wren ganz schick . 

Und wie siehts bei euch so aus?

Ohh je wir werden alle nchsten Samstag sterben ...spa...wir schaffen das schon !!!! CHAKA !!

----------


## *Julchen23*

was macht ihr eigentlich wenn es nicht klappt? Also ich mache erstmal mein Krankenpflegpraktikum vom 02.06 bis 31.8 
( damit ist man schon mal gut abgelenkt und das Warten auf die TMS-Ergebnisse wird nicht ganz so grausam ;) ). Wenn es dieses Jahr wieder nix wird, hnge ich, wenn alles klappt, noch eine Bundesfreiwilligendienst in einem Krankenhaus hintendran. Die suchen immer Leute.

----------


## Sternchenhase

> was macht ihr eigentlich wenn es nicht klappt? Also ich mache erstmal mein Krankenpflegpraktikum vom 02.06 bis 31.8 
> ( damit ist man schon mal gut abgelenkt und das Warten auf die TMS-Ergebnisse wird nicht ganz so grausam ;) ). Wenn es dieses Jahr wieder nix wird, hnge ich, wenn alles klappt, noch eine Bundesfreiwilligendienst in einem Krankenhaus hintendran. Die suchen immer Leute.


Ich mache direkt nach dem TMS auch mal wieder ein Krankenpflegepraktikum  :Smilie: . Einen Bundesfreiwilligendienst habe ich schon gemacht. Fr nchstes Jahr habe ich eine Ausbildungsstelle zur Gesundheits- und Krankenpflegerin. In der Zeit versuche ich es weiter in sterreich und Hamburg und evtl. in den Niederlanden, je nach CCVX-Ergebnis.

----------


## toni332012

> Hey Leute, 
> ich hab mich jetzt auch mal hier angemeldet - so kurz vom Tag X ;P..
> Ich werde nchste Woche den Test in Suhl absolvieren - ist noch ein Thringer am Start ?
> Ja.... ich habe Ende Januar angefangen zu ben so fast jeden Tag im durchschnitt 1,5 h. da ich berufsttig bin, ist bei einer 40-Stunden-Arbeitswoche beim besten Willen nicht mehr drin. Ich finde drei Monate reichen auch vollkommen aus.  Die Untertests laufen alle eigentlich ganz gut ( Meine "Besten" sind Figuren lernen, Konzi-Test, Schlauchfiguren, Fakten lernen). Mittelmig luft bei mir - wie bei einigen- Muster zuordnen. Da hab ich beim ben immer so 17/24. Textverstndnis und med. Grundverstndnis laufen so nebenher. Wo ich noch ein paar Schwchen habe, ist bei mir Mathe und Diagramme - da mache ich jetzt bis Mittwoch noch was dran. 
> 
> Ja , wenn es interessiert: Ich hab 2010 Abi gemacht DN 1,6 . Eine bestimmte Wunschuni habe ich nicht. Natrlich trumt man sich was : Regensburg oder Leipzig wren ganz schick . 
> 
> Und wie siehts bei euch so aus?
> 
> Ohh je wir werden alle nchsten Samstag sterben ...spa...wir schaffen das schon !!!! CHAKA !!


Ich bin auch in Suhl dabei  :Jump: 

Als was hast du bis jetzt gearbeitet, wenn ich fragen darf?
Hab auch 2010 mein Abi gemacht  :Smilie: 

In welchem Krankenhaus machst du dein KPP?

Ich hab gar nicht so wirklich einen Plan B und hoffe einfach nur, dass es irgendwie klappt..
Bin bald mit meiner Ausbildung fertig und kann und mchte mir nicht vorstellen weiter in der Pflege zu arbeiten. FSJ hab ich auch schon hinter mir ...
Ach es muss einfach irgendwie irgendwo klappen  :Nixweiss:

----------


## wolkenkranich6

> was macht ihr eigentlich wenn es nicht klappt? Also ich mache erstmal mein Krankenpflegpraktikum vom 02.06 bis 31.8 
> ( damit ist man schon mal gut abgelenkt und das Warten auf die TMS-Ergebnisse wird nicht ganz so grausam ;) ). Wenn es dieses Jahr wieder nix wird, hnge ich, wenn alles klappt, noch eine Bundesfreiwilligendienst in einem Krankenhaus hintendran. Die suchen immer Leute.


Ich mach auch erstmal Pflegepraktikum  :Smilie: 
Also fr Freiburg reichen mir >70% im Test, also hoffe ich, dass es bei der Zweitwahl bleibt. Bei absolut katastrophalen Test geh ich halt an ne andere Uni (Frankfurt, Kiel, Dsseldorf, Gieen, Jena...wei noch nicht) oder schreib vielleicht den Ham Nat in Berlin...mal schauen  :Smilie: 

Ich schreib brigens in Bad Godesberg

----------


## RaKiPyt

Bad Godesberg? 

Vielleicht sieht  man sich da ja dann  :Smilie:

----------


## *Julchen23*

@toni332012 
Also ich hab bis jetzt was ganz anderes gemacht. Hatte nix mit Pflege oder Medizin zu tun. Ich bin gereist und hab mir erst mal 4 Jahre ein dickes Polster angespart/erarbeitet. Das Bafg dauert ja gern mal bis zu einem halben jahr. Cool, vielleicht knnen wir in der Pause ein bisschen quatschen ?! Also wenn wir uns finden, aber in Suhl werden nicht sooo viele schreiben. Wenn du Bock hast vllt. ne PN an mich ? Also ich mache mein KPP im Helios in Erfurt. Dort wrde ich auch dann den Bundesfreiwilligendienst absolvieren wollen . 
Aber ich hoffe auch dass es klappt. Bei nem DN 1,6 ist man mit mit 8 WS eigentlich schon lngst berfllig. Was hattest du im Abi? 

Vg

----------


## *Julchen23*

@wolkenkranich6

Was hast du fr ne DN?

----------


## wolkenkranich6

> Bad Godesberg? 
> 
> Vielleicht sieht  man sich da ja dann


Ich bin die, die vllig fertig mit den Nerven ist ;) 
Hab bermssig starke Prfungsangst. 





> @wolkenkranich6
> 
> Was hast du fr ne DN?


1,2 mit naturwissenschaftlichen Profil/LKs weswegen ich auf manchen Unis mit Einzelnotengewichtung in Mathe/NWs auf nen Platz hoffen kann, wenn TMS nix wird. Werde auch defintiv jetzt zum WS anfangen, hab letzes Jahr Abi gemacht und bin schon gereist/Freiwilligendienst gemacht...

----------


## toni332012

> @toni332012 
> Also ich hab bis jetzt was ganz anderes gemacht. Hatte nix mit Pflege oder Medizin zu tun. Ich bin gereist und hab mir erst mal 4 Jahre ein dickes Polster angespart/erarbeitet. Das Bafg dauert ja gern mal bis zu einem halben jahr. Cool, vielleicht knnen wir in der Pause ein bisschen quatschen ?! Also wenn wir uns finden, aber in Suhl werden nicht sooo viele schreiben. Wenn du Bock hast vllt. ne PN an mich ? Also ich mache mein KPP im Helios in Erfurt. Dort wrde ich auch dann den Bundesfreiwilligendienst absolvieren wollen . 
> Aber ich hoffe auch dass es klappt. Bei nem DN 1,6 ist man mit mit 8 WS eigentlich schon lngst berfllig. Was hattest du im Abi? 
> 
> Vg


Ich Faultier hatte "nur" 1,9 im Abi  ::-oopss: 
Naja hinterher ist man immer schlauer. Htte damals nie gedacht, dass ich mich mal fr nen Medizinstudium bewerben werde. :Woow: 

Ich bin in Sektor C eingeteilt. Du?
Glaube auch nicht, dass in Suhl so viele Leute sind. Habe damals bis zum Abschluss der Testortplanung echt Angst gehabt, dass der Ort gestrichen wird und ich ewig weit fahren muss. Aber hat ja alles geklappt.  :Top:  
Kann dir ja vorher nochmal schreiben, quatschen wre nett um sich die Wartezeit zu vertreiben.

Wenn es doch nur schon vorbei wre.. Aber wir packen das und knnen uns in ein paar Wochen hoffentlich alle ber brauchbare Ergebnisse freuen  :Party:

----------


## Xabi

@Wolkenkranich: mit 1,2 hast du doch bei ein paar Unis gute Karten, wenn du rtlich nicht gebunden bist  :Top: 

Hab heute schonmal den Endspurt in der Vorbereitung eingeleitet und die Originalversion I simuliert. Ohne Abzug von den Einstreuaufgaben sinds 161 geworden, im schlechtesten Fall also 135. Ich hoffe der echte Test luft einfach genauso  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Julchen23*

@Xabi

Na dann kannst du ja jetzt bis zu. 10.5 ne Runde chillen. Was willste dich bei dem Ergebnis noch stressen....

----------


## *Julchen23*

@toni332012

Zuflle gibt es immer wieder . Ich sitzte auch im Sektor C. Also knnen wir uns gar nicht verpassen ! 

@wolkenkranich6

Das sollte doch auch ohne TMS was werden. Da wrst du bestimmt auch schon letztes Jahr rein gekommen. Ich brauche bei meinem Schnitt eigentlich in Rebu und z.b. auch in Erlangen "nur" unter die besten 20% also Prozentrang >= 80 zu kommen, um 0,6 Bonus zu bekommen. Muss man aber erst mal schaffen.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Wie versprochen mein Ergebnis vom letzten Jahr, Notenquivalenz 1,9.

image.jpg

----------


## *Julchen23*

Ich schon wieder . Ich will morgen auch mal die Originalversion II durchmachen und hab mal bzgl. der Auswertung ne Frage: 

also am Ende zhle ich meine richtigen Kreuzchen zusammen  und ziehe 24 fr die Einstreuaufgaben ab ?  z.B. 140 richtige Kreuzchen - 24 = 116. Auf diesen Wert ,also auf die 116 , kommt es dann am Ende an? 116 ist doch dann der Standardwert und daraus wird dann der Prozentrang gebildet? 116 lag glaube ich letztes Jahr  zwischen 80 und 90 % .......ich bin verwirrt..

Wie handhabt ihr das "Daheim-Testergebnis" ? Also ich denke, man sollte sich nicht sehr drauf sttzen. Weil ja das Abschneiden stark von der Tagesform abhngt, von den Leistungen der anderen Teilnehmer und  vom Glck . Aber ich denke auch, dass es eine gute Orientierungsgre ist. Wenn die Tagesform konstant bleibt kann man bestimmt hnliche Ergebnisse im Test erwarten.

----------


## Kretschmann

Ach, dass ist ein unntiger Schwanzvergleich. Mach den Test, guck Dir an wo deine Schwchen sind und be die letzten Tag. Jetzt unntig sich mit der Auswertung zu beschftigen, kostet nur Zeit und bringt effektiv nichts.  :Smilie: 

PS: Ein groes "Muuuuhhh" an dich Milka.

----------


## el suenio

Ich wrde gar nicht einen ganzen Test ben, das dauert doch viel zu lange und sooo groe Erkenntnisse verspreche ich mir davon auch nicht. Und falls es euch beruhigt: Ich hab mit Mathe noch nicht mal angefangen. Das kann ich eh so oder so nicht. Irgendwas werde ich schon ankreuzen.

----------


## *Julchen23*

ob man zu Hause eine OV durch macht muss jeder fr sich wissen und es stimmt es sagt nix ber den 10.5 aus, aber ich denke dennoch dass es schon mal zeigt, in welche Richtung es geht. Und ich hab morgen noch nichts vor,also...

@el suenio

Mathe ist auch mein groes Sorgenkind. Ich kann mir das anschauen , solange wie ich will, es wird wohl nur ne magere Ausbeute werden. Das mssen wir halt durch andere Untertests kompensieren.

----------


## maniraf

> Der erste Abschnitt knnte von mir sein.^^ Sprichst mir aus der Seele..
> 
> Von meditrain Diagrammen & Tabellen hab ich schon fter gehrt, dass die Darstellungen wohl sehr verwirrend sein sollen...
> 
> 
> Wei jemand wie viele Punkte in den letzen Jahren zu einem Prozentrang >90 gefhrt hat? Ich wei dass die Zahl variiert, aber es wre schon eine Tendenz zu sehen, um das eigene Ergebnis besser einschtzen zu knnen...


Hallo,

hier sind die Ergebnisse vom 2012:

TMS 2012.jpg

vom 2013 habe ich auch irgendwo gespeichert, finde es gerade nicht

----------


## toni332012

Danke Milka  :Grinnnss!: 





> Ich schon wieder . Ich will morgen auch mal die Originalversion II durchmachen und hab mal bzgl. der Auswertung ne Frage: 
> 
> also am Ende zhle ich meine richtigen Kreuzchen zusammen  und ziehe 24 fr die Einstreuaufgaben ab ?  z.B. 140 richtige Kreuzchen - 24 = 116. Auf diesen Wert ,also auf die 116 , kommt es dann am Ende an? 116 ist doch dann der Standardwert und daraus wird dann der Prozentrang gebildet? 116 lag glaube ich letztes Jahr  zwischen 80 und 90 % .......ich bin verwirrt..


Nein die 116 wren in diesem Fall dann die Rohpunktzahl, die im Vergleich mit der Punktzahl der anderen Teilnehmer in einen Standardwert umgewandelt wird. Der Standardwert ist dabei wie eine Skala mit dem Mittelwert 100, d.h. alles >100 ist ber dem Durchschnitt, <100 unter dem Durchschnitt.

So hab ich es jedenfalls verstanden.





> Ich hab mit Mathe noch nicht mal angefangen. Das kann ich eh so oder so nicht. Irgendwas werde ich schon ankreuzen.


 :Meine Meinung: 

Hast du schon angefangen fr die Prfungen zu lernen? Kann da vor dem TMS irgendwie nicht dran...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## wolkenkranich6

> @toni332012
> 
> 
> @wolkenkranich6
> 
> Das sollte doch auch ohne TMS was werden. Da wrst du bestimmt auch schon letztes Jahr rein gekommen. Ich brauche bei meinem Schnitt eigentlich in Rebu und z.b. auch in Erlangen "nur" unter die besten 20% also Prozentrang >= 80 zu kommen, um 0,6 Bonus zu bekommen. Muss man aber erst mal schaffen.


Ja, also irgendwo werd' ich schon hinkommen  :Smilie:  Wollte halt letzes Jahr noch nicht direkt studieren...




> also am Ende zhle ich meine richtigen Kreuzchen zusammen  und ziehe 24 fr die Einstreuaufgaben ab ?  z.B. 140 richtige Kreuzchen - 24 = 116. Auf diesen Wert ,also auf die 116 , kommt es dann am Ende an? 116 ist doch dann der Standardwert und daraus wird dann der Prozentrang gebildet? 116 lag glaube ich letztes Jahr  zwischen 80 und 90 % .......ich bin verwirrt..
> 
> Wie handhabt ihr das "Daheim-Testergebnis" ? Also ich denke, man sollte sich nicht sehr drauf sttzen. Weil ja das Abschneiden stark von der Tagesform abhngt, von den Leistungen der anderen Teilnehmer und  vom Glck . Aber ich denke auch, dass es eine gute Orientierungsgre ist. Wenn die Tagesform konstant bleibt kann man bestimmt hnliche Ergebnisse im Test erwarten.


Also das ist nicht ganz korrekt. Bei 140 richtigen Kreuzchen werden die Einstreuaufgaben (soweit ich wei 26) abgezogen und dann kommt noch nicht der Standartwert, sondern der Rohwert raus. Daraus wird dann Standartwert und Prozentrang gebildet.
Mit 116 Punkten lgst du vermutlich so knapp bei 80%



Ich hab grad diesen Online Test gemacht (http://www.tms-onlinetest.de/) und bin in manchen Dingen irgendwie ziemlich abgekackt  :Frown:  
Hatte im Med/Nat GV nur 14/24 obwohl ich in der OV 20/24 hatte...und im Textverstndnis nur 15/24 obwohl ich in der OV 24/24 hatte. Diagramme und Tabellen nur 14/20...(OV 21/24) 
Bin gerade ziemlich demotiviert  :Frown: 
Leider kann man auch keine genauen Ergebnisse einsehen sondern nur die Punktzahl  :Frown: 



Und danke maniraf, das ist ja genial  :Smilie:

----------


## Xabi

Also ich fand die Testsimulation schon ganz hilfreich. Vor allem in dem Sinn, dass ich jetzt ein bisschen besser einschtzen kann, was genau auf mich zukommt (also vor allem Zeitmanagement und so Geschichten). Aber da ist natrlich jeder anders drauf und darf selbst entscheiden, ob er sich das antut  :Big Grin: 

Zu den Einstreuaufgaben: Wenn ich mich nicht verzhlt habe, sind es insgesamt 26 (bei Textverstndnis fllt ja ein ganzer Text und damit 6 Aufgaben raus). Man muss dann natrlich schon groes Pech haben wirklich alle Einstreuaufgaben zu erwischen, ich habs bei meiner Auswertung halt einfach mal als worst case gerechnet ;).

----------


## *Julchen23*

mmmmhhh..ok danke fr die Aufklrung! Komplizierte Sache..Aber wie werte ich da morgen diesen simulierten Testdurchlauf aus ? 

@Xabi: wie hast du deinen Testdurchlauf ausgewertet ?

@wolkenkranich6: Solche "Phasen" habe ich auch manchmal ! Ich denke, es ist normal. Es geht mal hoch und runter. Wir sind alle irgendwie am Ende und unser Gehirn sagt uns ab und zu  "Lass  mich jetzt  in Ruh' mit dem Kram " - also meines sagt es mir jetzt in der Schlussphase manchmal ;)

----------


## wolkenkranich6

> mmmmhhh..ok danke fr die Aufklrung! Komplizierte Sache..Aber wie werte ich da morgen diesen simulierten Testdurchlauf aus ? 
> 
> @Xabi: wie hast du deinen Testdurchlauf ausgewertet ?
> 
> @wolkenkranich6: Solche "Phasen" habe ich auch manchmal ! Ich denke, es ist normal. Es geht mal hoch und runter. Wir sind alle irgendwie am Ende und unser Gehirn sagt uns ab und zu  "Lass  mich jetzt  in Ruh' mit dem Kram " - also meines sagt es mir jetzt in der Schlussphase manchmal ;)


Also du kannst ja einfach deine Punkte zhlen, 26 abziehen und dann hast du einen Rohwert...du knntest zB die Tabelle von der Vorseite nutzen um ungefhr eine Richtung bezglich des Prozentranges zu haben. Aber das ist natrlich nur eine Tendenz denn die Anzahl der Punkte fr einen bestimmtn Rang ndert sich jhrlich und leider gibt soweit ich wei keine Tabelle zu den OVs :/

Ich hoffe der Schwierigkeitsgrad vom Originaltest entspricht dem der OVs  :Frown: 


Was meint ihr welcher Konzentrationstest dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich ist?

----------


## el suenio

> Hast du schon angefangen fr die Prfungen zu lernen? Kann da vor dem TMS irgendwie nicht dran...


Na ja, kaum. Ich hab auch fr die Prfungen noch nicht viel gelernt, aber immerhin mehr als fr den TMS. Schlauchfiguren habe ich mittlerweile alle Hefte durch, Muster hab ich ein paar Aufgaben gemacht, Fakten lernen ebenfalls. Den Rest hab ich mir noch nicht mal genauer angeschaut. Da hab ich nur mal eine einzelne Aufgabe gemacht und das ist schon lange her. Ich hab aber die ganze nchste Woche frei und damit viel Zeit. Ich wei aber sowieso schon vorher, dass der TMS mir nichts bringen wird, deshalb muss ich da auch keine unntige Zeit verschwenden. Ich versuche mit mglichst wenig Aufwand ein einigermaen akzeptables Ergebnis zu erzielen und gut ist es. Wenn das unterirdisch wird, dann ist es halt so, interessiert am Ende doch sowieso niemanden. Ich muss so oder so 6-7 Jahre warten, daran ndert auch der TMS nichts. 
Da sind mir die Prfungen dann schon wichtiger, denn die Note wird auf meinem Abschlusszeugnis stehen. Leider wurde ich aber durch die Arbeit ziemlich vom Lernen abgehalten, weil ich nach der Arbeit auf dieser Station einfach nur noch tot bin. Und nebenbei schreiben wir ja auch in der Schule immer noch gengend LK's. Da war das Abi echt eine Entspannung dagegen. Damals hatte man ja noch Ewigkeiten Zeit fr die Prfungsvorbereitung, aber wir schreiben die aus der Arbeitszeit heraus. Na ja, beschweren ntzt nichts, ich werde nchste Woche Gas geben und hoffen, dass ich endlich mal voran komme.

----------


## *Julchen23*

Danke !! Genau so werde ich es machen !!!

Also ich hoffe sehr, dass Buchstaben dran kommen. Der schne bd -Test war ja letztes Jahr erst dran :/ . CO wre noch cool. Sowas halt. Wo ich abkotzen wrde, wren Zahlenfolgen (war ja bisher eher so ne EMS-Sache- man wei ja aber nie)  und irgendwelche Striche ber irgendwelche Buchstaben. Aber ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass man bei schwierigen Tests nicht ganz soo viele Zeilen richtig haben muss, um zu den Besten zu gehren.

----------


## Kretschmann

Bahhh - wenns "bd" war, waren viele bestimmt sehr gut. Das heit, wir werden dafr die Abrechnung bekommen  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Julchen23*

...ach wenn wir einmal dem Konzentrationstest sind: Ich hab mal ein bisschen im Thread "TMS 2013" gelesen und da haben einige geschrieben, dass sie schon vor der Zeit fertig waren und noch korrigieren konnten. Jetzt frag ich mich die ganze Zeit, WIE sie korrigiert haben. Mit Fller angestrichen und dann gekillert oder es gibt doch diese Gelstifte die man Radieren kann ....das wrde mich mal interessieren, obwohl ich bestimmt die gesamte Zeit brauche

----------


## Kretschmann

> ...ach wenn wir einmal dem Konzentrationstest sind: Ich hab mal ein bisschen im Thread "TMS 2013" gelesen und da haben einige geschrieben, dass sie schon vor der Zeit fertig waren und noch korrigieren konnten. Jetzt frag ich mich die ganze Zeit, WIE sie korrigiert haben. Mit Fller angestrichen und dann gekillert oder es gibt doch diese Gelstifte die man Radieren kann ....das wrde mich mal interessieren, obwohl ich bestimmt die gesamte Zeit brauche


Ja, einige labern viel, wenn der Tag lang ist. 
Korrekturen sind nicht mglich.

----------


## el suenio

> Ich hab mal ein bisschen im Thread "TMS 2013" gelesen und da haben einige geschrieben, dass sie schon vor der Zeit fertig waren und noch korrigieren konnten. Jetzt frag ich mich die ganze Zeit, WIE sie korrigiert haben.


Gute Frage  :Grinnnss!:  Vllt. war gemeint, dass noch vergessene Zeichen weggestrichen wurden? Aber darber muss ich mir auch keine Sorgen machen, denn ich bin zu 200% nicht eher fertig^^

----------


## *Julchen23*

.....das kann natrlich sein

----------


## Xabi

@Julchen: Also ich hab nach dem Test einfach meine Antworten mit dem Lsungsschlssel abgeglichen und dann am Ende gezhlt. Beim Konzentrationstest hab ich mir einfach 18 Punkte gegeben (bin zwar fertig geworden, aber hatte dann keine Lust mehr noch nach Fehlern zu suchen und hab mir dann nen kleinen Puffer eingebaut^^). Joa, dann die 26 Einstreuaufgaben abgezogen, wobei die vollen 26 im richtigen TMS ja dann auch eher unrealistisch sind, da muss man dann schon echt hart Pech haben  :Big Grin: 

Beim Konzentrationstest hoff ich einfach auf irgendwelche Buchstaben, die gehen mittlerweile richtig gut. Hauptsache nicht so Dinger wo man was addieren muss oder irgendwelche Striche, die um 67,795 gespiegelt werden^^

----------


## wolkenkranich6

Edit: hier stand Unsinn  :Big Grin: 

Das einzige wo ich jemals noch >30Sekunden brig hatte, war die Signalerkennung (glaub das is Konzentrationstest 3 bei fritest) mit den Quadraten in denen entweder 3 oder 4 Punkte drin sind & man die 4 Punkte Quadrate streichen sollte. Da hatte ich dann auch spter 400 Punkte drin, aber dafr gehen bei mir Buchstaben Reihenfolgen nicht so schnell...komme da vllt bis Zeile 29  :Frown:

----------


## el suenio

H, ich verstehe das gerade nicht?? Also ich dachte auch, dass man keine Striche ausradieren darf. In der Testbroschre steht ja sogar, dass man keine Bleistifte mitnehmen darf, also kann man auch nicht radieren, oder? Auerdem steht drin, dass man auf keinen Fall korrigieren darf, da das nicht bewertet wird. Bei fritest steht aber drin, dass man radieren darf.

----------


## wolkenkranich6

> H, ich verstehe das gerade nicht?? Also ich dachte auch, dass man keine Striche ausradieren darf. In der Testbroschre steht ja sogar, dass man keine Bleistifte mitnehmen darf, also kann man auch nicht radieren, oder? Auerdem steht drin, dass man auf keinen Fall korrigieren darf, da das nicht bewertet wird. Bei fritest steht aber drin, dass man radieren darf.


Oh scheie, ich hab meine Infos nmlich aus Fritest.

Damit nehme ich meine Ausage von oben wieder zurck!
Vielleicht ist das nur im EMS erlaubt.

----------


## Kretschmann

> Oh scheie, ich hab meine Infos nmlich aus Fritest.
> 
> Damit nehme ich meine Ausage von oben wieder zurck!
> Vielleicht ist das nur im EMS erlaubt.


Man darf definitiv nicht korrigieren. Steht auch in den OV-Heften drin.

----------


## Xabi

Im TMS knnen wir gar nichts wegradieren, weil wir ja mit Fineliner arbeiten mssen ;). Denke mal, dass fritest sich da auf den EMS bezieht, vielleicht ist das da anders geregelt.

----------


## el suenio

Okay, gut, dann htten wir das hiermit ja auch geklrt  :Big Grin:

----------


## wolkenkranich6

Asche ber mein Haupt. Habs editiert. Scheint dann wohl im EMS wirklich anders zu sein.

----------


## maniraf

also ich habe die Werte vom 2013 gefunden.
Die Werte habe ich letztes Jahr vom TMS 2013 gesammelt.
Ich hoffe, dass sie als Anhaltspunkte ntzlich sind.

... und viel Erfolg  :Top: 


2013              (beste 171 Punkte)
..................................................  ...........

prozentrang 100, Rohwert 164, Standardwert 128, Note 1,0
prozentrang 100, Rohwert 162, Standardwert 127, Note 1,0
prozentrang 100, Rohwert 161, Standardwert 126, Note 1,0
prozentrang 100, Rohwert 159, Standardwert 125, Note 1,0
prozentrang 100, Rohwert 155, Standardwert 123, Note 1,0

prozentrang  99, Rohwert 151, Standardwert 122, Note 1,0
prozentrang  99, Rohwert 150, Standardwert xxx, Note 1,0

prozentrang  98, Rohwert 145, Standardwert 119, Note 1,0
Prozentrang  96, Rohwert 142, Standardwert 117, Note 1,0
Prozentrang  96, Rohwert 141, Standardwert 117, Note 1,0
Prozentrang  96, Rohwert xxx, Standardwert 116, Note

Prozentrang  95, Rohwert xxx, Standardwert 116, Note 1,1

Prozentrang  90, Rohwert xxx, Standardwert 112, Note 1,3 

Prozentrang  87, Rohwert 128, Standardwert xxx, Note 1,4

Prozentrang  83, Rohwert 125, Standardwert 109, Note 1,5

Prozentrang  81, Rohwert 123, Standardwert xxx, Note 1,5

----------


## maniraf

..................................................  ...........
2011
..................................................  ...........
Prozentrang: 100, punktzahl: 150, Standardwert: 126, Notenquivalent: 1,0


Prozentrang: 98, Punktzahl: 139, Standardwert: 120, Notenquivalent: 1,0
Prozentrang: 98, Punktzahl: 137, Standartwert: 119, Notenquivalent: 1,0 (Abi: 1,1 -> Mannheim)

Prozentrang: 97, Punktzahl: 136, Standartwert: 119, Notenquivalent: 1,0 (Abi: 1,6 -> Mannheim)
Prozentrang: 97, Punktzahl: 135, Standartwert: 118, Notenquivalent: 1,0
                            Punktzahl: 134,                                Notenquivalent: 1,0
Prozentrang: 96,                           Standartwert: 117, Notenquivalent: 1,1

Prozentrang: 95, Punktzahl: 130  Standardwert: 116, Notenquivalent: 1,1 (Abi: 1,5 -> Mannheim)

Prozentrang: 93,                           Standardwert: 115, Notenquivalent: 1,2 (Abi: 1,7 -> Mannheim)

Prozentrang: 93, Punktzahl: 128,                                 Notenquivalent: 1,2
Prozentrang: 93, Punktzahl: 127, Standardwert: 114, Notenquivalent: 1,3
Prozentrang: 91, punktzahl: 125, Standardwert: 113, Notenquivalent: 1,3 (Abi: 2,3 -> Heidelberg)

Prozentrang: 88,                                                           Notenquivalent: 1,4
Prozentrang: 86, Punktzahl: 120, Standardwert: 111, Notenquivalent: 1,4
Prozentrang: 85,                           Standardwert: 110, Notenquivalent: 1,5 

prozentrang: 82, Punktzahl: 117, Standardwert: 109, Notenquivalent: 1,6

----------


## Xabi

Danke milka und maniraf!

----------


## janals

Tausend Dank, ihr seid supi.
Auch wenn dieses Herumrechnen mich kirre macht - ich kann es nicht lassen  :hmmm...:

----------


## *Julchen23*

Leute, heute in einer Woche haben wirs geschafft!!! Drei Kreuze mach ich dann !! 

@janals : ja ich rechne auch rum. Aber das macht mir nur noch nervser und das Ergebnis  was wir zu Hause raus haben, sagt ja nix wirkliches aus :-\. Schon allein weil , und das wurde schon mal hier erwhnt, es selten vorkommt, dass einem 26 Punkte abgezogen werden....ja ja aber der Reiz zu rechnen ist schon da.

----------


## INDPNDNT

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mir sicher, dass ich das irgendwo schon mal gelesen habe, aber ich find's grade auf Anhieb nicht ^^
Wie kann ich denn eine Antwort auf dem Antwortbogen korrigieren? Also was muss ich tun, um statt 34A 34C auszuwhlen, nachdem ich 34A schon angekreuzt habe?

Btw: Macht irgendwer den Test in Dachau (Mehrzweckhalle)?

----------


## mtz93x

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin mir sicher, dass ich das irgendwo schon mal gelesen habe, aber ich find's grade auf Anhieb nicht ^^
> Wie kann ich denn eine Antwort auf dem Antwortbogen korrigieren? Also was muss ich tun, um statt 34A 34C auszuwhlen, nachdem ich 34A schon angekreuzt habe?


Du machst einen Kreis um die Antwort, welche *NICHT* zhlen soll und setzt danach das Kreuz bei der deiner Meinung nach richtigen Antwort. Knnte also Quasi so aussehen (C nachdem A schon angekreuzt wurde): ([X]) [ ] [X] [ ] [ ]

Wenn du jetzt sagst, dass A doch zhlen soll und C doch falsch ist, dann machst du einen Kreis um C und schreibst neben dem Kstchen von A nochmal A hin. Nach dem Szenario, dass erst A, dann C und dann doch wieder A zhlen soll, wrde es so aussehen: A([X]) [ ] ([X]) [ ] [ ] 

Die Angaben sind ohne Gewhr und lediglich so, wie ich sie meine gelesen zu haben.

----------


## mtz93x

Die Runde Klammer soll brigens nen Kreis darstellen und die eckige Klammer nur das Ankreuzfeld.

Gru

----------


## mtz93x

Sorry, dass ich hier nochmal nen dritten Beitrag verfasse. Aber der Vollstndigkeit halber hier noch die Quelle: 

https://www.thieme.de/viostatics/dok...re_tms2013.pdf Dort auf Seite 6 findest du die Infos.

Gru

----------


## INDPNDNT

> Du machst einen Kreis um die Antwort, welche *NICHT* zhlen soll und setzt danach das Kreuz bei der deiner Meinung nach richtigen Antwort. Knnte also Quasi so aussehen (C nachdem A schon angekreuzt wurde): ([X]) [ ] [X] [ ] [ ]
> 
> Wenn du jetzt sagst, dass A doch zhlen soll und C doch falsch ist, dann machst du einen Kreis um C und schreibst neben dem Kstchen von A nochmal A hin. Nach dem Szenario, dass erst A, dann C und dann doch wieder A zhlen soll, wrde es so aussehen: A([X]) [ ] ([X]) [ ] [ ] 
> 
> Die Angaben sind ohne Gewhr und lediglich so, wie ich sie meine gelesen zu haben.



Danke fr die schnelle Antwort  :Big Grin: 
Nachdem sich das mit dem deckt, was ich noch vage im Hinterkopf hatte, bin ich zuversichtlich, dass das so stimmt ;)

----------


## el suenio

Ich hab grad mal "Diagramme und Tabellen" aus der OV I gemacht und hatte 14/24. Damit bin ich schon zufrieden, bei meinem mathematischen Talent. Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass ich es eigentlich gar nicht sooo schwer fand. Manchmal liegen die Fehler dann aber eben im Detail. Mathe hab ich gestern gemacht und hatte 10/24, allerdings habe ich mir gaaaanz viel Zeit gelassen und nur 12 Aufgaben bearbeitet. Die anderen habe ich auch nicht einfach so angekreuzt. Da htte man ja vllt. auch noch ein richtiges Kreuz haben knnen bei 12 Versuchen  :Grinnnss!:  Ich htte ja noch schlimmeres erwartet, wobei das schon ganz schn schlecht ist  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## *Julchen23*

@el suenio : das ist doch schon mal nicht schlecht. Ich hab einen TMS- Leidfaden von den Medgurus und da steht drin, dass beim Untertest D&T 15/16 Punkte schon super sind. Da bist du ja mit deinen 14 pkt. nicht weit weg !!

Was macht ihr den die letzten Tage noch so? Geht ihr nochmal jeden Untertest durch?

----------


## el suenio

> @el suenio : das ist doch schon mal nicht schlecht. Ich hab einen TMS- Leidfaden von den Medgurus und da steht drin, dass beim Untertest D&T 15/16 Punkte schon super sind. Da bist du ja mit deinen 14 pkt. nicht weit weg !!


Ich nehme an, dass die 15-16 von 20 meinen, das macht dann schon einen gewaltigen Unterschied. Zumal man bei den 14 richtigen Antworten ja noch davon ausgehen muss, dass im schlechtesten Fall 4 abgezogen werden. Da sieht die Sache dann schon wieder ganz anders aus. Der Durchschnitt lag letztes Jahr bei 11,6. Und von Mathe ewarte ich sowieso gar nichts. Da kann ich mir auch jede bung sparen, weil ich es eh nicht besser hinkriege. Das habe ich schon in 2 Jahren Oberstufe versucht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Xabi

Lol, gestern und heute hab ich von meinen Ergebnissen her Rck- statt Fortschritte gemacht. Ich mach morgen besser mal ne Pause, bevor es noch schlechter wird  ::-oopss: . Auer paar Durchlufen bei den trainierbaren Untertests werd ich auch so viel nicht mehr machen. Hoffentlich geht die Woche jetzt schnell rum, meine Motivation steht im Moment unter dem Meeresspiegel.

----------


## veni_vidi_vici

> Lol, gestern und heute hab ich von meinen Ergebnissen her Rck- statt Fortschritte gemacht.


Willkommen im Club  :kotzen: 
Ich habe heut die OV II weitgehend durchgearbeitet. Muster zuordnen und Schlauchfiguren funktionieren super, aber der Rest ist eben nicht so toll. 
Ich werde in Figuren und Fakten lernen irgendwie immer schlechter^^ 
Ich werd jetzt erst einmal Sport machen gehen und heut abend weiterlernen. Vielleicht klappts dann besser.  :Traurig:

----------


## JSL

heyho, wnsch euch allen eine entspannte Woche vor dem TMS!  :Grinnnss!:  
An die, die die Originalversion durchgearbeitet haben: habt ihr mal eure theoretische Punktzahl am Ende berschlagen und auf wie viel Punkte (Rohwert) kommt ihr so?
Macht den TMS hier noch jemand in der Messe Freiburg?
LG

----------


## mtz93x

> heyho, wnsch euch allen eine entspannte Woche vor dem TMS!  
> An die, die die Originalversion durchgearbeitet haben: habt ihr mal eure theoretische Punktzahl am Ende berschlagen und auf wie viel Punkte (Rohwert) kommt ihr so?
> Macht den TMS hier noch jemand in der Messe Freiburg?
> LG


Dir ebenfalls ne entspannte Woche ;) Hab sowohl in der 1. OV als auch in der 2. OV die selbe Anzahl an Punkten erreicht (nicht in den Untertests, aber Gesamt).

Im Optimalfall (alle Einstreuaufgaben falsch) wren es 151 von 178 Punkten. Habe insgesamt 151/204 erreicht. Aber wie wir alle wissen, ist sowas dann doch recht unwahrscheinlich  :bhh: 

Im schlechtesten Fall (alle Einstreuaufgaben richtig) wren es demnach 125 von 178 Punkten.

Ich bruchte allerdings (leider) ein Ergebnis, was dem von 151 Punkten entspricht, um ernsthafte Chancen in Heidelberg und Heidelberg/Mannheim zu haben.

----------


## EVT

el suenio, du hast geschrieben, dass dir der tms sowieso nichts bringen wird. warum machst du ihn dann? falls sich das in der zukunft vllt. mal aendert?

----------


## Grumpy

Ich bin auch in Freiburg  :Smilie:

----------


## el suenio

> el suenio, du hast geschrieben, dass dir der tms sowieso nichts bringen wird. warum machst du ihn dann? falls sich das in der zukunft vllt. mal aendert?


Einfach nur, um nichts unversucht zu lassen. Ich werde mit und ohne TMS noch 3-4 Jahre warten, aber ich will mir nicht nachsagen lassen, dass ich diese Chance nicht genutzt htte. 100% zu erreichen, ist aber fr mich eh fern jeder Realitt, da knnte ich 20 Jahre ben und wrde es immer noch nicht erreichen. Weniger als 100% ntzen mir aber nichts. Wie gesagt, selbst bei 100% wre es absolut unwahrscheinlich, dass ich so einen Studienplatz kriegen wrde. Aber man kann es ja mal versuchen. Immerhin bin ich so ziemlich entspannt vor'm Test, aber ich rechne ja schon mit dem Schlimmsten. Ich mein, irgendwer muss auch das schlechteste Ergebnis haben ::-oopss:

----------


## monkey10

Kriegt man eigentlich Schmierbltter/ Konzeptpapier von denen gestellt? Man darf ja keine eigenen mitnehmen.....

Und wie darf man das eigentlich verstehen, dass von 24 Aufgaben nur 20 gezhlt werden? Wenn ich 10 richtige in einem Untertest habe werden dann von den 24 nur 20 gezhlt, d.h. ich htte sicher 10 von 20. Oder sind von vornherein jeweils 4 Aufgaben in einem UT als Einstreuaufgaben definiert, sodass evtl. auch 2 richtige Antworten von mir nicht gezhlt werden, also nur 8 richtige von 20 habe.

----------


## monkey10

Sorry fr Doppelpost. Frage 2 habe ich mir selbst beantwortet. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil :bhh:

----------


## Grumpy

> Kriegt man eigentlich Schmierbltter/ Konzeptpapier von denen gestellt? Man darf ja keine eigenen mitnehmen.....
> 
> Und wie darf man das eigentlich verstehen, dass von 24 Aufgaben nur 20 gezhlt werden? Wenn ich 10 richtige in einem Untertest habe werden dann von den 24 nur 20 gezhlt, d.h. ich htte sicher 10 von 20. Oder sind von vornherein jeweils 4 Aufgaben in einem UT als Einstreuaufgaben definiert, sodass evtl. auch 2 richtige Antworten von mir nicht gezhlt werden, also nur 8 richtige von 20 habe.


Man bekommt fr den Vormittagsteil Konzeptpapier. Beim Nachmittagsteil gibt es genug Platz fr Notizen. So steht es zumindest in der Infobroschre.
Bezglich der Einstreuaufgaben stimmt deine zweite Erklrung. Es sind jeweils 4 Aufgaben definiert (beim UT Textverstndnis 6, da ein kompletter Text gestrichen wird)

----------


## elinord

ich hab auch noch mal eine kleine frage: darf man im testheft rummalen, z.B.die falschen Muster durchstreichen oder so? solange dieser antwortbogen ordentlich ist, msste das doch erlaubt sein, oder?

----------


## monkey10

Soweit ich wei, darf man mit dem Testheft machen was man will. Hauptsache der Antwortbogen ist richtig ausgefllt ;)

----------


## schokki

Hat jemand von euch auch die Probeaufgaben von StudyMed gemacht? Irgendwie sind die Aufgaben alle mega einfach und auch von der Zeit her sehr gut lsen. Liegt es vlt. daran, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad sehr einfach gehalten wurde?
Wr toll, wenn jemand, der die auch gemacht hat, was dazu sagen knnte  :Smilie:

----------


## elinord

> Hat jemand von euch auch die Probeaufgaben von StudyMed gemacht? Irgendwie sind die Aufgaben alle mega einfach und auch von der Zeit her sehr gut lsen. Liegt es vlt. daran, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad sehr einfach gehalten wurde?
> Wr toll, wenn jemand, der die auch gemacht hat, was dazu sagen knnte


ich hab sie auch gerade gemacht und fands relativ einfach. bis auf die muster, die fand ich ziemlich schwer...

----------


## schokki

Ja, stimmt...bei den Mustern bin ich auch nur bis zur vorletzten in der Zeit gekommen. Aber Mathe beispielsweise in weniger als 3 Minuten statt den vorgegebenen 10. Voll komisch...
Aber ich htte nix dagegen, wenn der richtige Test auch so ist ;) (Wird aber wahrscheinlich nicht  :Frown:  )

----------


## elinord

ja, bei den anderen hab ich auch nur die hlfte der zeit gebraucht  :Smilie:

----------


## *Julchen23*

> Lol, gestern und heute hab ich von meinen Ergebnissen her Rck- statt Fortschritte gemacht. Ich mach morgen besser mal ne Pause, bevor es noch schlechter wird . Auer paar Durchlufen bei den trainierbaren Untertests werd ich auch so viel nicht mehr machen. Hoffentlich geht die Woche jetzt schnell rum, meine Motivation steht im Moment unter dem Meeresspiegel.



Bei mir sieht es hnlich aus - leider ! Ich  glaube, manchmal ist es echt genug mit lernen. Ich hab auch mal gelesen, dass wohl zu viel lernen fr den TMS gar nicht so richtig ist. Das ist ja keine Abi-Prfung oder so. Ach ich wei auch nicht. ......auf jeden Fall, mach ich noch bis Morgen 2 Konzentrationstest (da soll man 2-3 Tage vorher aufhren), bis Donnerstag Fakten lernen, die Mathe-Lsungswege so gut es geht auswendig lernen ...joa und hoffen. 

Ahhh ich will diesen Test einfach nur schreiben !!

----------


## schokki

Hahah Danke, dass ihr mir mein schlechtes Gewissen nimmt  :Top: 
Ich konnte in den letzten drei Wochen gerademal 3 Stunden lernen... :Nixweiss:

----------


## RaKiPyt

> Hahah Danke, dass ihr mir mein schlechtes Gewissen nimmt 
> Ich konnte in den letzten drei Wochen gerademal 3 Stunden lernen...


Danke, dass du mich besttigst  :bhh: 

Ich habe in den letzten Wochen eigentlich kaum was getan und mehr oder weniger peu a peu gelernt...

Das einzige Thema was mir berhaupt nicht passt sind "Fakten und Figuren lernen"  :Traurig:

----------


## monkey10

> Hat jemand von euch auch die Probeaufgaben von StudyMed gemacht? Irgendwie sind die Aufgaben alle mega einfach und auch von der Zeit her sehr gut lsen. Liegt es vlt. daran, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad sehr einfach gehalten wurde?
> Wr toll, wenn jemand, der die auch gemacht hat, was dazu sagen knnte


Also ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Textverstndnis, Med-Nat Grundverstndnis und Diagramme und Tabellen bei StudyMed zwar leicht sind, die in der OV aber auch ungefhr den selben Schwierigkeitsgrad haben. Hab von der Zeit immer noch min. 10 min brig :Nixweiss:  Muster zuordnen finde ich in den OVs viiiieeeel einfacher als in allen Lernmaterialien von Studymed, MedGurus und meditrain. Habe alle innerhalb der Zeit geschafft, was ich sonst nie packe  :Big Grin:  Mathe und Figuren und Fakten lernen habe ich Hefte von MedGurus, das lerne ich nicht mit Studymed, deswegen kann ich dazu nichts sagen.

Habe die OV 1 durchgemacht und habe einen Rohwert von 147. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. So darf es gerne auch am Testtag laufen. Aber so wirklich einordnen kann man ja die Testdurchlufe zu Hause eh nicht. Blde Einstreuaufgaben und Standardwerte....

----------


## cisco

Wie liegt man eigentlich mit 14/20 beim Muster zuordnen, 18/20 beim med. Grundverstndnis, 15/20 bei den quantitativen Probs, 19/20 bei den Schlauchfiguren, 18/20 beim sorgfltigen Arbeiten, 20/20 beim Figuren lernen, 10/20 bei den Fakten, 14/20 beim Textverstndnis und 15/20 bei den Diagrammen im Rennen?

----------


## JSL

> Wie liegt man eigentlich mit 14/20 beim Muster zuordnen, 18/20 beim med. Grundverstndnis, 15/20 bei den quantitativen Probs, 19/20 bei den Schlauchfiguren, 18/20 beim sorgfltigen Arbeiten, 20/20 beim Figuren lernen, 10/20 bei den Fakten, 14/20 beim Textverstndnis und 15/20 bei den Diagrammen im Rennen?


gibt zusammen 143 von 178 Punkten, damit httest du letztes Jahr einen Standardwert von ca. 118 und einen Prozentrang von 97 gehabt. Also wenn's im TMS so luft, tiptop  :bhh:

----------


## schokki

> Also ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Textverstndnis, Med-Nat Grundverstndnis und Diagramme und Tabellen bei StudyMed zwar leicht sind, die in der OV aber auch ungefhr den selben Schwierigkeitsgrad haben. Hab von der Zeit immer noch min. 10 min brig Muster zuordnen finde ich in den OVs viiiieeeel einfacher als in allen Lernmaterialien von Studymed, MedGurus und meditrain. Habe alle innerhalb der Zeit geschafft, was ich sonst nie packe  Mathe und Figuren und Fakten lernen habe ich Hefte von MedGurus, das lerne ich nicht mit Studymed, deswegen kann ich dazu nichts sagen.
> 
> Habe die OV 1 durchgemacht und habe einen Rohwert von 147. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. So darf es gerne auch am Testtag laufen. Aber so wirklich einordnen kann man ja die Testdurchlufe zu Hause eh nicht. Blde Einstreuaufgaben und Standardwerte....



Dankeschn  :Smilie: 
Textverstndnis krieg ich normalerweise gar nicht hin, das werden maximal 12 Punkte, wobei es bei StudyMed ganz gut ging. Mal schauen wies im Test sein wird :/

----------


## gym-class-heroine

Wie machen sie den Teil Textverstndnis? Zuerst lesen sie den Text und danach die Aufgaben, oder umgekehrt? In einem der bungsbcher wurde geschrieben, dass man am Anfang den ganzen Text durchlesen,Notizen machen und dann die Aufgaben lsen muss. Ich mache es so, aber ich finde es ziemlich schwer, da ich aus dem Ausland komme.. Normalerweise machen wir im Deutschunterricht viele bungen zum Textverstndnis, wobei wir erst die Aufgaben anschauen und dann nach der Information im Text suchen. Ich weiss, dass es beim TMS unterschiedlich ist, aber glauben sie, dass es auf diese Weise auch schaffbar wre?  :Smilie:  Gre

----------


## schokki

> Wie machen sie den Teil Textverstndnis? Zuerst lesen sie den Text und danach die Aufgaben, oder umgekehrt? In einem der bungsbcher wurde geschrieben, dass man am Anfang den ganzen Text durchlesen,Notizen machen und dann die Aufgaben lsen muss. Ich mache es so, aber ich finde es ziemlich schwer, da ich aus dem Ausland komme.. Normalerweise machen wir im Deutschunterricht viele bungen zum Textverstndnis, wobei wir erst die Aufgaben anschauen und dann nach der Information im Text suchen. Ich weiss, dass es beim TMS unterschiedlich ist, aber glauben sie, dass es auf diese Weise auch schaffbar wre?  Gre


Ich selbst hab  das zwar nur zwei mal gebt, aber ich denke es ist am besten so:
Text lesen und dabei mit verschiedenfarbigen Markern wichtiges markieren ->  Fragen lesen und nochmal im Text nachschauen

Wenn man auf Risiko gehen will, ist es vlt. auch sinnvoll die Fragen vor dem Markieren im Text schon zu lesen. Dies frisst allerdings viel Zeit und man schafft dann hchstwahrscheinlich nicht alle Texte.

Textverstndnis ist aber auch so kurzfristig nicht wirklich erlernbar, weshalb ich glaube, dass es fr dich sinnvoller ist, so wie in deinem Deutschunterricht daran zugehen, weil du das ja schon gewohnt bist. 
Eventuell kann ja noch ein anderer seine Erfahrungen dazu erzhlen  :Smilie:

----------


## alrac91

also ich habe jetzt mal eine richtig dumme Frage  :Big Grin: 
Wie mache ich das, wenn ich merke dass ich etwas falsch angekreuzt habe und das gerne verbessern mchte  :Smilie: ?
Einfach richtig durchkritzeln oder wie  :Big Grin:

----------


## schokki

> also ich habe jetzt mal eine richtig dumme Frage 
> Wie mache ich das, wenn ich merke dass ich etwas falsch angekreuzt habe und das gerne verbessern mchte ?
> Einfach richtig durchkritzeln oder wie


Das steht schon einige Seiten vorher hier irgendwo ;)

Die falsche angekreuzte Antwort umkreisen und die neue Antwort ankreuzen.

----------


## alrac91

ok super vielen Dank  :Smilie:

----------


## gym-class-heroine

> Text lesen und dabei mit verschiedenfarbigen Markern wichtiges markieren ->  Fragen lesen und nochmal im Text nachschauen


mm yep, ich mache es so.. aber ohne Markierung mit verschiedenen Farben, denn ich habe keine Zeit. Ich unterstreiche nur die wichtige Information und notiere die Fachworten, aber die Zeit ist wieder zu knapp :x
Gerade habe ich das Textverstndnis aus dem Originalversion I gemacht und ich habe 15/24. Sehr schlecht, ja...  :Frown:

----------


## skyman

Moinsen,
Bei mir grad am konzentrierten und sorgfltigen arbeiten die zhne aus. Bei dem hier (db)  hab ich's grad mal bis zeile 19 geschafft und hatte dann einen negativen Rohwert (LOL). Beim zweiten Anlauf hab ich von links nach rechts gearbeitet und bin prompt 8 Zeilen weiter gekommen  :Grinnnss!: . 
Was sind denn eure (erfolgreichsten) Strategien? Lohnt sich evtl. vielleicht schneller und weniger sorgfltig zu arbeiten?  :bhh:

----------


## el suenio

So schlecht ist das doch gar nicht. Ich habe vorhin zwei Texte bearbeitet ebenfalls aus der OV 1 und hatte nur 7/12, also das wr keinesfalls besser geworden. Letztes Jahr lag der Durchschnitt bei 11,1.
Ich hab vorhin "Figuren lernen" gemacht und war regelrecht begeistert. Ich hab das im letzten halben Jahr genau zweimal gemacht, dass war jetzt das dritte Mal. Ich hab mir die Figuren ca. 14 Uhr angeschaut und dann vergessen, es abzufragen, das ist mir erst 19 Uhr aufgefallen. Da habe ich dann den zweiten Teil gemacht und hatte 16/20 richtig, damit bin ich mehr als zufrieden, mehr krieg ich eh niemals hin. Ich muss dann im Test ja wenigstens irgendwas hinkriegen. Also Fakten und Figuren bin ich wahrscheinlich im Durchschnitt, ebenfalls bei Schlauchfiguren und vllt. sogar bei Mustern. Bei allem anderen sieht es dafr aber schlecht aus. Erkenntnis: Ich wei nichts, ich kann nichts, aber ich merk mir wenigstens was  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kretschmann

> hab ich's grad mal bis zeile 19 geschafft und hatte dann einen negativen Rohwert (LOL).


Ich danke dir, dass du mir heute noch ein Lcheln auf die Lippen gezaubert hast.  :Grinnnss!:  
Humor hast du!

----------


## Herbstmilch

Der Tag des Testes rckt immer nher und nher.. schon komisch, vor einem Jahr ist mir auch derbst die Pumpe gegangen..

habt ihr euch schon um die Verpflegung Gedanken gemacht und vor allem die Verpackung der Verpflegung  ::-oopss: 

vor mir sa ein Mdchen die schn ihre Alufolie auseinandergepackt hat, die wurde richtig bld angeschaut, so mitten in einem der einstndigen Tests..

ich hab mein Zeug griffbereit um den Tisch ausgebreitet, auch hab ich keine Zeit mit dem Wasserflaschendeckelaufschreiben verloren  :Grinnnss!: 

ansonsten kann ich euch noch sagen, dass das Papier auf dem der Test aufgedruckt ist, sehr dnn ist.. ich hab mindestens 2 Minuten vorher auf 2 Muster starren knnen (als der Testleiter meinte Stifte weglegen, Seite umblttern, und los gehts  :Big Grin: )

jo und wenige Sekunden vorher konnte ich auch sehen welche Buchstabenfolge zu streichen war, und konnte mich innerlich drauf vorbereiten  :Smilie: 

und als letztes wrde ich euch empfehlen so unauffllig wie mglich zu sein.. unntige Diskussionen rauben echt viel Zeit und das muss nicht sein.. ich glaub irgendjemand hier hatte etwas Zeit verloren, weil irgendeiner der Aufseher etwas falsch in Erinnerung hatte..

Zwiebellookmig anziehen wre auch ganz gut, ich hab richtig gefroren letztes Jahr wegen der blden Klimaanlage.

ich wnsche euch allen viel viel Erfolg  :Smilie:

----------


## veni_vidi_vici

Ja, ich nehme meine Stifte, Ohropax und Zeitmesser in einem transparenten Zip-Beutel mit. Mit dem Essen verfahre ich entweder genauso oder ich nehme eben ne transparente Brotdose mit. Ich frag mich wirklich schon seit lngerem, wie das mit Getrnkeflaschen ausschaut. Was meinst du mit "auch hab ich keine Zeit mit dem Wasserflaschendeckelaufschreiben verloren"?




> ansonsten kann ich euch noch sagen, dass das Papier auf dem der Test aufgedruckt ist, sehr dnn ist.. ich hab mindestens 2 Minuten vorher auf 2 Muster starren knnen (als der Testleiter meinte Stifte weglegen, Seite umblttern, und los gehts )


Ooooh, das klingt vielversprechend^^ Dann hoffen wir mal, dass die den Papierhersteller nicht gewechselt haben.

----------


## *milkakuh*

> und als letztes wrde ich euch empfehlen so unauffllig wie mglich zu sein.. unntige Diskussionen rauben echt viel Zeit und das muss nicht sein.. ich glaub irgendjemand hier hatte etwas Zeit verloren, weil irgendeiner der Aufseher etwas falsch in Erinnerung hatte..


Das ist bei mir passiert. Ich hatte whrend der nchsten Aufgabengruppe noch nach dem Zufallsprinzip Kreuze fr die letzte Aufgabengruppe gesetzt. Die Testaufseherin meinte, dass das verboten wre. War es aber natrlich gar nicht. Hat mich trotzdem kurz aus dem Konzept gebracht und sie hat nochmal bei der Leitung nachgefragt. Aber ich glaube das war wirklich ein Einzelfall. Macht euch nicht verrckt!  :hmmm...: 

Das erste Muster konnte ich auch schon durchscheinen sehen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kretschmann

Ich dachte beim Konzentrationstest haben wir 2 Minuten-Lese- Zeit und dann beginnt der eigentliche Test. In den OV-Bchern steht auch ein groes "STOPP" Zeichen.

"jo und wenige Sekunden vorher konnte ich auch sehen welche Buchstabenfolge zu streichen war, und konnte mich innerlich drauf vorbereiten"


Ich stell die Frage aus dem 2013er Thread auch mal hier: 

"Hattet ihr die damals auch die meditrain/medguru und medtest Hefte fr den Untertest "quanti./formale Probleme"? Waren  Aufgaben in der Art/Komplexitt quivalent zum Test oder hnelten sie eher den "Original-Aufgaben aus den Bchern von der ITB Consulting""

----------


## *Julchen23*

Noch 3 mal Schlafen dann gehts los !!! Wie schauts bei euch aus?

----------


## monkey10

Habe heute nochmal die OV II gemacht und die um Weiten schlechter als OV I und generell meine bungen davor. Selbst in Untertest, in denen ich sonst so gut war, habe ich total versagt. War heute aber auch sehr mde (nach Frhschicht) und hatte am Ende einfach keine Lust mehr. Bin total verunsichert jetzt. Mache morgen nur noch etwas Mathe und will am Freitag garnichts mehr machen, damit ich ausgeruht und mit mehr Elan an den Test rangehen kann...Hoffe ich habe genug gemacht.

Zum Thema Verpackung: Werde alles einfach in einer Plastiktte reinschleppen und dann alles auf dem Tisch ausbreiten. So kann mir nichts passieren. 
Ich hab ja irgendwie Angst, dass ich mittendrin auf's Klo muss. Eigentlich soll man ja genug trinken whrend Prfungen, aber mehr trinken heit fters/dringender auf's Klo und dann ist die Konzentration eh futsch. Ich wei noch nicht fr was ich mich entscheiden soll. Hoffentlich macht meine Blase mal das was ich will  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xabi

Bei mir kommt irgendwie gar keine Endzeitstimmung auf, bin eigentlich relativ ruhig, komische Sache^^. Vorbereitung luft so vor sich hin, ohne nennenswerte Verbesserungen in der letzten Zeit. Bei Schlauchfiguren mach ich sogar wieder hufiger Fehler. Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, ist dass Figuren und Fakten bei mir extrem tagesformabhngig sind...manchmal komm ich in beiden zusammen auf 38, dann am nchsten Tag wieder nur auf 20. Ich will am Ende einfach nur die 70% da stehen haben, hoffe das luft irgendwie.

----------


## skyman

@Xabi, da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Bin seit ca. einer Woche recht fleiig dabei, aber so wirklich 'Lernen' kann man es halt schon nicht. Mit der bung luft es halt idR etwas flssiger aber viel mehr ist zu mindestens bei mir nicht drin. Bis auf Quantitative und formelle Probleme, da hab ich bis jetzt immer nur ein Drittel bekommen ahahaha

----------


## Herbstmilch

Ja Kretschmann, diese 2 Minuten werdet ihr haben, aber einige zustzliche Sekunden schaden sicherlich nicht^^

Mit Wasserflaschendeckel meinte ich, dass ich die die ganze Zeit offen hatte, sodass ich bei Durst immer nen Schluck nehmen konnte.. hab drauf geachtet dass das Wasser am Tischrand steht..

zu deiner Frage Kretschmann: ich hatte die Hefte von Medi train und medtest.. ich fand die Aufgaben in diesen Heften viel schwieriger, als in den OV und im Test an sich.. ich kann mich noch dran erinnern, dass ich mich nicht sonderlich gewundert habe ber die Aufgaben.. 

aber ich muss dazu schreiben ich bin ne richtige Null in Mathe.. hab auch 7 Ratepunkte bekommen  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  in dem Untertest

----------


## el suenio

> Eigentlich soll man ja genug trinken whrend Prfungen, aber mehr trinken heit fters/dringender auf's Klo und dann ist die Konzentration eh futsch. Ich wei noch nicht fr was ich mich entscheiden soll. Hoffentlich macht meine Blase mal das was ich will


Blasenkatheter lautet die Lsung. Hey, wenigstens einige sinnvolle Dinge lernt man in der Ausbildung  :Big Grin:  Scherz  :hmmm...:  Genau vorher die Toilette aufsuchen, drfte ja erst mal reichen, man muss sich ja nicht direkt einen Liter reinkippen. 



> Noch 3 mal Schlafen dann gehts los !!! Wie schauts bei euch aus?


Sehr entspannt. Heute hab ich noch gar nichts gemacht, mal schauen, ob ich morgen irgendwas hinkriege. Mein groes Ziel heit nicht die schlechteste Testteilnehmerin zu sein, aber ich glaube (oder hoffe), dass das drin ist. Ich hab nur ein bisschen Angst, dass ich in den Sachen wie Mathe auf einmal gar nicht hinkriege, das wr natrlich wirklich richtig doof.

----------


## Xabi

Wenn ich das mal richtig interpretieren darf findet den Mathe-Teil also absolut jeder scheie  :Big Grin: . Wenn ich da durch paar Ratepunkte zweistellig rauskomme wre das ein Riesenerfolg.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

@Herbstmilch Wo bist du eigtl mittlerweile untergekommen?

----------


## Herbstmilch

Sanguis, habe den Platz nicht angenommen (erneut), kann aber zum Glck ein fsj machen.. gefllt mir zwar nicht so, aber so kann ich garantieren dass ich den Platz spter annehmen kann.. 

will nach Marburg, wenn es klappt zu diesem WiSe beende ich mein fsj frhzeitig  :Smilie:

----------


## mtz93x

> will nach Marburg, wenn es klappt zu diesem WiSe beende ich mein fsj frhzeitig


Dir ist aber klar, dass du ein Recht auf garantierte erneute Zulassung hast, wenn du bereits ein FSJ absolvierst?

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, ist dass Figuren und Fakten bei mir extrem tagesformabhngig sind...manchmal komm ich in beiden zusammen auf 38, dann am nchsten Tag wieder nur auf 20. Ich will am Ende einfach nur die 70% da stehen haben, hoffe das luft irgendwie.


Geht mir auch so  :bhh: . Insbesondere bei den Figuren bin ich *schlechter* geworden!
Ich wre mit allem ber 60% happy, obwohl ich damit nicht wirklich was anfangen kann. Hauptsache, dieser ganze Stress war nicht vllig umsonst  :Nixweiss: . Das wre echt das Schlimmste fr mich.
Mathe ignoriere ich bis zum Test  :bhh: .

----------


## Herbstmilch

ich mach nichts unberlegtes, bis zur Zulassung mach ichs auch weiter das fsj.. falls es nicht klappt ebenfalls.
aber bewerben kann man sich ja  :Smilie:

----------


## Schle

Ich oute mich jetzt einfach mal: Habe bisher noch gar nichts fr den TMS gemacht. Null. 
Ich stecke im Moment mitten im schriftlichen Abitur, habe 1/3 gerade hinter mir und schreibe kommenden Dienstag und Mittwoch jeweils 5 stndig. Bin daher die ganze Zeit am Abi vorbereiten. Meine Devise lautet allerdings auch "perfektes Abi machen und dann TMS nicht brauchen" (beruhigt zumindest das schlechte Gewissen ein wenig). Am Freitag mache ich dann einmal mein bungsheft durch, schleiche mich dann Samstag in die Halle und schneide hoffentlich nicht als schlechteste ab..  
Respekt an alle die schon lnger dran sitzen und viel Glck!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mtz93x

> ich mach nichts unberlegtes, bis zur Zulassung mach ichs auch weiter das fsj.. falls es nicht klappt ebenfalls.
> aber bewerben kann man sich ja


Ich geh schon davon aus, dass das so gemeint war^^ Ich meine blo wieso bei einer Zusage dann das FSJ vorzeitig beenden? Ich an meiner Stelle wrde es auch bei einer Zulassung fertigmachen und dann das Studium zum nchsten mglichen Semester anfangen. Ich glaube ein FSJ macht sich immer gut im Lebenslauf... eventuell ergibt sich auch die Mglichkeit im Rahmen des FSJ in die Pflege zu wechseln und dann da schon die da 3 Monate abzuleisten (vorausgesetzt du machst das FSJ nicht schon in der Pflege). Dann msstest du dir den Stress schon whrend dem Studium nicht mehr geben ;) Und zudem hast noch ein bisschen mehr Geld fr die Zeit whrend dem Studium auf der Seite.
 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## toni332012

Ich wnsche mir so sehr, dass schon Samstagabend wre :Oh nee...: 

Hab heute nochmal OV1 Muster, Schlauchfiguren und naturwissenschaftl. GV und einen Konzentrationstest gemacht. Morgen nochmal Texte, Mathe und Diagramme und dann ist Schluss.

Muster bin ich das erste Mal in Zeit durchgekommen und hatte 22/24, da hab ich mich echt gefreut. Schlauchfiguren geb ich jetzt auf 14/24.. Hab das komplette Heft von Medgurus in den letzten 2Wochen durchgemacht und werde hier nicht besser ( immer so 12-16/20), hab da irgendwie kein Talent fr.
Nat. GV lief auch mit 20/24 und Zeit ber. Im Konzentrationstest hoff ich einfach mal, das es keine Doppelregel oder was mit Zahlen wird, dann geht das auch klar  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## el suenio

> Am Freitag mache ich dann einmal mein bungsheft durch, schleiche mich dann Samstag in die Halle und schneide hoffentlich nicht als schlechteste ab.


 :Grinnnss!:  Nein, das wirst du nicht, denn ich nehme ja auch teil  :Grinnnss!:  Also, ich finde aber, dass du das richtig machst. Das Abi ist wichtiger und ich hoffe, dass dein Plan aufgeht, dass du dann den TMS nicht brauchst.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Aber macht das denn Sinn am Test teilzunehmen? Ist dein Abi gut genug und du brauchst ihn nicht, ist alles gut. Wird das Abi aber schlechter als erwartet, ist der Versuch mit groer Wahrscheinlichkeit verpfuscht. Ich wuerd ihn erst nchstes Jahr machen, wenn es dann ntig sein sollte. Bedenke, dass du nur den einen Versuch hast!

----------


## *Julchen23*

Also ich mache morgen noch ein bisschen Mathe und Freitag ist dann frei. Was ich bis dahin nicht kann, wird auch nicht mehr. Heute habe ich 2 Texte bearbeitet, ein bisschen Mathe gemacht und mir nochmal die Tipps durchgelesen.

Ach, es wurde ja noch nicht erwhnt  :hmmm...:  Mathe ist Sch.... !! Das wird auch bei mir ein reines Rtsel-raten. Wenn es 10 Punkte werden bin ich schon happy

----------


## el suenio

> Ist dein Abi gut genug und du brauchst ihn nicht, ist alles gut. Wird das Abi aber schlechter als erwartet, ist der Versuch mit groer Wahrscheinlichkeit verpfuscht.


Da hast du allerdings Recht. Vllt. lieber gar nicht antreten, denn daraus entstehen ja keine Folgen, mal abgesehen vom Verlust der 50 Euro. Ich hab auch so lange gewartet, weil ich mich irgendwie nie bereit gefhlt habe und jetzt? Ja, jetzt fhl ich mich immer noch nicht bereit, aber egal  :Grinnnss!:  Oder geht es um ein Studium in BaW?

----------


## mtz93x

> Ach, es wurde ja noch nicht erwhnt  Mathe ist Sch.... !! Das wird auch bei mir ein reines Rtsel-raten. Wenn es 10 Punkte werden bin ich schon happy


Ist mir allerdings rtselhaft, wieso alle angeblich in Quantitative und Formale Probleme so schlecht sind.
Ich schaffe in der Schule nie mehr wie 4 Punkte in Mathe (auer Stochastik, aber das ist auch easy mMn) und hol mir in diesem Teil in den Aufgaben der Originalversionen mind. 16 Punkte von 24. Und ich bezweifele erlich gesagt, dass die meisten in Mathe hier so unfhig sind wie ich...

----------


## *Julchen23*

@mtz93x

Ich verstehe es auch nicht. Hatte immer 12/13 Punkte in Mathe. Bin aber auch schon 4 Jahre aus der Schule raus. Keine Ahnung woran es liegt....

----------


## el suenio

> Ich schaffe in der Schule nie mehr wie 4 Punkte in Mathe (auer Stochastik, aber das ist auch easy mMn) und hol mir in diesem Teil in den Aufgaben der Originalversionen mind. 16 Punkte von 24.


So richtig verstehen kann ich das auch nicht. Ich war auch seeeehr schlecht in Mathe, hatte auch immer 4 Punkte (auer Stochastik, das konnte ich auch^^). Und jetzt hab ich schon 3 Jahre lang gar nichts mehr von Mathe gehrt und fhle mich wie in einem groen schwarzen Loch, was dieses Thema angeht. Aber beim letzten ben hatte ich immerhin 12/24 ohne weitere grere bung. Das ist zwar trotzdem schlecht, aber meine mathematischen Kenntnisse sind auch extrem schlecht. Ich gehe mal ganz stark davon aus, dass hier fast alle wesentlich besser waren.

----------


## Sternchenhase

Also bei mir liegt es definitv daran, dass ich zum einen sehr schnell unsicher werde, wenn ich bei einer Aufgabe nicht sofort einen Lsungsansatz habe, und mich davon aus dem Konzept bringe lasse, und zum anderen an meinem Kampf mit den Potenzen. Das ist trotz Training nicht wirklich besser geworden. Und dann bekomme ich Probleme mit der Zeit.
Ich schtze, bei den meisten hier (auf jeden Fall bei mir  :bhh: ) wrde es mit viiiiiiel mehr Zeit besser gehen, aber das ist ja auch zugegebenermaen nicht Sinn und Zweck des Tests.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Da hast du allerdings Recht. Vllt. lieber gar nicht antreten, denn daraus entstehen ja keine Folgen, mal abgesehen vom Verlust der 50 Euro. Ich hab auch so lange gewartet, weil ich mich irgendwie nie bereit gefhlt habe und jetzt? Ja, jetzt fhl ich mich immer noch nicht bereit, aber egal  Oder geht es um ein Studium in BaW?


Aber bei dir macht es doch keinen Unterschied ob du den TMS machst oder nicht? (Hoffe das kommt nicht doof rueber  :Blush: ). Bei ihr/ihm klingt es aber so, dass das Abi so gut werden knnte, dass der TMS nicht gebraucht wird. Und wenn das Abi doch schlechter werden wuerde, dann wre es evtl trotzdem noch gut genug um mit dem TMS noch was zu reien. Ich denke es wr ne Verschwendung am Samstag anzutreten.

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Aber bei dir macht es doch keinen Unterschied ob du den TMS machst oder nicht? (Hoffe das kommt nicht doof rueber ). Bei ihr/ihm klingt es aber so, dass das Abi so gut werden knnte, dass der TMS nicht gebraucht wird. Und wenn das Abi doch schlechter werden wuerde, dann wre es evtl trotzdem noch gut genug um mit dem TMS noch was zu reien. Ich denke es wr ne Verschwendung am Samstag anzutreten.


Ich denke auch so, aber Schle mchte vermutlich so schnell wie mglich mit dem Studium anfangen und wenn das Abi gut genug wird, reicht vermutlich auch ein niedriger Prozentrang. Dann wrde es nichts bringen 1 oder 1/2 Jahr wegen einer mglichen unwichtigen Schnittverbesserung zu warten. Vermutlich setzt sie/er darauf?

Gute Nacht an alle  :Smilie:

----------


## Kretschmann

> Aber bei dir macht es doch keinen Unterschied ob du den TMS machst oder nicht? (Hoffe das kommt nicht doof rueber ).



Wenn du schon Geld bezahlt hast, dann mache es auch. Es kann sein, dass sich die NC Werte verndern, die Formeln in HD oder Mannheim sich ndern, dass du pltzlich Bock auf Zahnmedizin bekommst, oder oder oder.
Und zu warten wre die falsche Entscheidung. Die Zahlen der Teilnehmer stagniert nicht. Immer mehr wollen den Test machen, immer schwieriger wird er. Proportionalitt ftw (das Wort gelernt und verstanden  :Big Grin: )

Edit:  @el suenio

----------


## EVT

ja, wenn der nc steigt, die formeln geaendert werden, mehr unis den tms einfuehren etc waere es sogar noch duemmer, unvorbereitet hinzugehen und ein schlechtes ergebnis zu erzielen als in einem jahr vernuenftig zu lernen.
gerade weil immer mehr den test machen, muss man sich gut vorbereiten. 
die 50 euro waeren mir dann auch egal. nachher bereust du es total. da kenne ich mehrere leute, die ihn unbedingt waehrend des abis machen wollten, dann aber keine zeit zum lernen hatten und dementsprechend schlechte ergebnisse bekommen haben.

wie wird denn dein abi ungefaehr? wo willst du gerne hin?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Mir kanns ja egal sein. Ist nur ein Tipp. So ganz ohne Vorbereitung htte ich mir kein ordentliches Ergebnis erhofft. Wei ja nicht wie das bei Schle ist.

@Kretschmann
Die 50 wren mir so egal, wenn ich mir dann ewig dafuer in den Arsch beien muesste, dass ich den einzigen Versuch verschwendet habe. 
Wenn sich der NC ndert, dann nach oben und dann ist ein guter TMS noch wichtiger. Aber wie gesagt, is nur ein Ratschlag, mir kanns wumpe sein.

Edit: Gehe vllig d'accord mit EVT  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Kretschmann

Ihr beide habt den Test nicht gemacht, oder? 

Jeder ist unvorbereitet. Weil niemand berall 20/20 schafft - der Test wurde so konzipiert. Daraus schliet man: "Ich bin unvorbereitet" 

Nimmt mich oder Xabi :P - beide sehr gut in Mathe und trotzdem knnen wir nicht alle quant./formalen Probleme auf Anhieb lsen. 

Ein Jahr zu warten, mach dich verrckt! Wieso? Du wirst nicht ein Jahr vorher lernen, sondern wie jetzt vermutlich 1-2 Monate - was auch vllig ausreicht. Gleichzeitig hast du die Hlfte wieder vergessen und die Anforderungen sind noch hher als im Vorjahr.

Edit: An el suenio

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

hm doch, ich hab den Test gemacht. Keine Ahnung wie du jemandem sowas mit gutem Gewissen empfehlen kannst. Aber ich hab hier alles gesagt, keine Lust mich ueber sowas aufzuregen. Hoffe es klappt bei ihr/ihm egal wie die Entscheidung ausfllt.

----------


## EVT

nein, ich habe den tms nicht gemacht. als ich abi gemacht habe, war der noch nicht so verbreitet.
aber das tut auch nichts zur sache.

es geht doch nicht darum, ob jeder alles loesen kann. es geht darum, dass jeder fuer sich das beste rausholt. das wird wohl mit vorbereitung besser sein als komplett ohne. 
ich habe viele von diesen amerkanischen tests gemacht. da ist bekanntheit mit dem testformat die halbe miete. das beruhigt und man kann sich gezielter vorbereiten.

aber vielleicht schreiben wir auch aneinander vorbei, emilia und ich beziehen uns auf den post, wo jemand wirklich gar nichts gelernt hat. lernen ist vielleicht auch das falsche wort, ueben ist besser. denn richtiges faktenlernen ist es ja nicht unbedingt.

----------


## Kretschmann

@EVT

Ich habe nur " jetzt fhl ich mich immer noch nicht bereit" gelesen. Siehe meine Begrndung zu diesem Thema. 

Du schreibst: "das wird wohl mit vorbereitung besser sein als komplett ohne. " Wo steht, dass sie/er, gar keine Vorbereitung hat? 

Wenns in den hundert Seiten davor steht, dann nehme ich alles zurck. Aber nur wegen diesem "Ich fhle mich nicht bereit", ein Jahr zu warten, fr einen Test, wo man sich gar nicht "bereit fhlen kann" im Sinne von: Ich schaffe alles..., halte ich fr nicht richtig.


@_Sanguis_ , wir werden wohl nie zusammen finden. Ich mag dich trotzdem irgendwo.

----------


## EVT

> Ich oute mich jetzt einfach mal: Habe bisher noch gar nichts fr den TMS gemacht. Null.


da steht das.

----------


## Kretschmann

> da steht das.


Wir reden  von el suenio, wer ist "schle"
Edit: Guck Dir einfach ihre/seine Posts an, sie/er hat was gemacht.

----------


## EVT

sanguis und ich haben schon von schle geredet... bei el suenio ist das ergebnis ja egal.

----------


## Kretschmann

> sanguis und ich haben schon von schle geredet... bei el suenio ist das ergebnis ja egal.


Wenn sanguis el suenio zitiert und antwortet, und ich sanguis antwort zitiere und drauf antworte, was habe ich dann mit schle zu tun?

Warum das Ergebnis bei ihr nicht egal ist, und sie trotzdem hingehen sollte, habe ich im ersten Post erwhnt.

----------


## EVT

weil es urspruenglich um schle und das nichtlernen ging. das merkt man aber auch, wenn man die beitraege liest...
ist mir jetzt aber auch egal. ich wuerde es eben nicht riskieren, ohne bzw. mit nur einem tag vorbereitung in den test zu gehen und wuerde es auch keinem empfehlen.

----------


## Kretschmann

> weil es urspruenglich um schle und das nichtlernen ging. das merkt man aber auch, wenn man die beitraege liest...



"Wenn man die Beitrge davor liest"

Gebe ich Dir auch als Rat mit, dann wird auch klar, dass ich mich die ganze Zeit auf el sunieo bezogen habe und ihr beiden es flschlich auf chle bezogen habt.

----------


## lepio

Ich habe das online Vorbereitungsprogramm fr den TMS von der offiziellen Seite von itb constulting abzugeben; ich habe dank dem im letzten Jahr einen Prozentrang von 98% erreicht. Schickt mir eine PN bei Interesse; wer mir zuerst schreibt, kriegt meine Zugangsdaten.

----------


## gym-class-heroine

Von was ich gelesen habe verstehe ich, dass sie an der Quote Wartezeit teilnehmen wrden, aber verbessert der TMS die Chancen nur fr die AdH ???  :Jump:

----------


## el suenio

Also ich sprach bei dem Nichtantreten natrlich nicht von mir, sondern von schle. Ich trete an, weil mir das Ergebnis eigentlich eh relativ egal ist. Da muss ich dann auch nicht bis zum nchsten Jahr warten. Bzw. wrde ich mich natrlich freuen, wenn ich irgendwo bei 50% rausgekomme. ndern wrde das aber eben genauso wenig was, als wenn ich 85% htte. Hatte eine DN von 2,1. Aber wenn man vorhat, ein sehr gutes Abi zu machen, dann ist es wahrscheinlich ungnstig, jetzt unvorbereitet anzutreten, eben aus den Grnden heraus, die Sanguis genannt hat. brigens bin ich natrlich auch nicht vllig unvorbereitet, ich habe bei manchen Untertests alle Aufgaben von meditrain, fritest und aus den OV bearbeitet. Dafr hab ich im Gegenzug von anderen Untertests so gar keinen Plan...

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Von was ich gelesen habe verstehe ich, dass sie an der Quote Wartezeit teilnehmen wrden, aber verbessert der TMS die Chancen nur fr die AdH ???


Ja, der TMS hat keinen Einfluss auf die Wartezeit. Aber ich denke, dass el suenio es einfach mal versucht, um mit einer mglichen Schnittverbesserung durch den TMS und ihrem Ausbildungsbonus vielleicht zu Auswahlgesprchen im AdH eingeladen zu werden, oder liege ich da falsch  :Smilie: ?

----------


## el suenio

> Ja, der TMS hat keinen Einfluss auf die Wartezeit. Aber ich denke, dass el suenio es einfach mal versucht, um mit einer mglichen Schnittverbesserung durch den TMS und ihrem Ausbildungsbonus vielleicht zu Auswahlgesprchen im AdH eingeladen zu werden, oder liege ich da falsch ?


Ja, genau. Wobei ich mir da wie gesagt keine Hoffnungen mache. Aber im Moment bin ich auch mit dem Arbeiten zufrieden, wenn es nicht grad in der Inneren ist...So, jetzt mach ich mal noch was, weil ich sonst echt ein schlechtes Gefhl habe.

----------


## Kretschmann

> Ich hab auch so lange gewartet, weil ich mich irgendwie nie bereit gefhlt habe und jetzt? Ja, jetzt fhl ich mich immer noch nicht bereit, aber egal





> Aber bei dir macht es doch keinen Unterschied ob du den TMS machst oder nicht? (Hoffe das kommt nicht doof rueber ).


1+1 = 2 

Ich habe versucht, deine Motivation zu pushen um a.) anzutreten und b.) 10000% zu geben - auch wenn Sanguis denkt, es bringt nichts.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich bin mir sicher, dass el_suenio alles gibt. Ich finde es gut, dass sie sich keinen Druck macht. Wie gesagt, dass war der grte Fehler, den ich letztes Jahr gemacht habe!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

@Kretschmann Kannst du mal aufhren mit so dmlichen Aussagen? Um el suenio gings mir dabei nie. Mein Tipp ging an Schle, die im Gegensatz zu el suenio vllig unvorbereiter in den Test gehen will. Halte ich fuer nen Fehler, weil Schle wirklich noch was reien kann. Sry el suenio, ich wollts nich so deutlich sagen, aber wenn ich versuche ruecksichtsvoll zu sein, checkt ers nicht.

----------


## el suenio

Es stand ja nie zur Debatte ob ich antreten werde oder nicht, ich werde auf jeden Fall hingehen. Und natrlich werde ich mich dort auch anstrengend, sonst htte ich es ja gleich ganz lassen knnen.
Aber meine Vorbereitung hat etwas gelitten, eigentlich htte ich viel mehr tun mssen. Da das Ergebnis aber eh nichts verndern wird, muss ich mir jetzt deshalb keinen Stress machen.
Ich hab grad mal alle Aufgaben vom Matheteil von meditrain durchgerechnet. Das war aber echt einfach. Schade, dass das nicht so wird am Samstag  :Grinnnss!:  Und davor hab ich die Matheaufgaben von der OV 2 gemacht und hatte 11/24. Damit bin ich zufrieden. Nur im Konzentrationstest war ich so grottig, dass ich das lieber fr mich behalte. Das war der mit dem C, was nach oben und unten zeigt. Das muss ich nachher noch mal probieren, ansonsten krieg ich da mit Sicherheit 0 Punkte ::-oopss:

----------


## 1975Kidd

Leute ich habe mir am Sonntag das Sprunggelenk zersplittert, heute die Grippe bekommen und werde trotzdem hingehen.
Im Abi hatte ich letztes Jahr 1,9 - mit 4 Punkten in Mathe - und komme trotzdem bei Mathe auf 14 Punkte. Vorbereitung waren eigentlich zwei Wochen, nebenbei habe ich aber 10.000 Teile Puzzles, Konzentrationskarten, blabla gemacht und bei Schlauchfiguren bin ich jetzt auch besser...die Hefte von Medgurus sind bei mir seit ner Woche nicht angekommen, darauf verzichte ich jetzt warscheinlich... Konzentrationstest 20'Punkte  :Big Grin:  aber bei Mathe und Med. Verstndniss komme ich trotzdem nicht ber 14 Punkte. 
Also....Viel Glck an alle! x

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Es stand ja nie zur Debatte ob ich antreten werde oder nicht, ich werde auf jeden Fall hingehen.


Eben.  :Nixweiss:  Ging von meiner Seite her nie um deine Teilnahm am Test.  Ka wieso das auf einmal Thema wurde. Dir wuensch ich natuerlich viel Erfolg und dass du das bestmgliche rausholst.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ganz ehrlich: Mit ner Grippe wrde ich nicht hingehen, nicht mal mit einer einfachen Erkltung. Der Testtag ist so schon total anstrengend, das werden dir hier alle besttigen knnen! Mit Erkltung htte ich vermutlich nicht mal den Vormittagsteil berlebt.

----------


## fabi95

ich habe eine sehr wichtige frage. also es ist ja so dass bei allen tests (ausser konzentrationstest) nur die richigen antworten bewertet werden. es ist also besser man kreuzt irgendwas an als dass man nichts ankreuzt?

----------


## Kretschmann

Sanguis, bleib mal ganz locker. 

Du schreibst: "Aber bei >>>>>>>>>dir<<<<<<<<< macht es doch keinen Unterschied ob du den TMS machst oder nicht? (Hoffe das kommt nicht doof rueber )." 

Checkst du, dass es einen Unterschied gibt, ob Sie ihn macht oder nicht? Oder checkst du das nicht? 
Selbst wenn Sie den NC jetzt nicht mit einem 0,4er Bonus erreicht, kann es ggf. in 3 Jahren dafr reichen. Es kann sein, dass Sie Lust auf ZM bekommt, da zum Beispiel die Wartezeit sich erhht, oder oder oder. 
Also macht es zwar jetzt kein Unterschied aber spter ggf. . Und warum Sie ihn nicht SPTER machen soll, sondern JETZT, habe ich im 1. Post gesagt.

Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen? Wo habe ich irgendwas ber Chle gepostet? Wo? Zeig es mir. Habe ich dich zitiert, wo du mit Chle geschrieben hast? Nein. 

Weit du, erinnert mich an damals. Lange Diskussion um nichts - dabei hast du nur einen Satz falsch verstanden, den EVT dann zum Glck noch mal verstndlich erklrt hat.

----------


## 1975Kidd

> Ganz ehrlich: Mit ner Grippe wrde ich nicht hingehen, nicht mal mit einer einfachen Erkltung. Der Testtag ist so schon total anstrengend, das werden dir hier alle besttigen knnen! Mit Erkltung htte ich vermutlich nicht mal den Vormittagsteil berlebt.


 Ach ich bin auch zum abi krank hingegangen, wenns nicht klappt dann ist es halt Schicksal  :Smilie:

----------


## el suenio

Und in drei Jahren habe ich dann schon sechs Jahre gewartet und kriege hoffentlich auch so einen Studienplatz  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Naja in 3-4 Jahren bekommt el_suenio ja dann voraussichtlich eh einen Platz ber die Wartezeit. Den Test im letzten Ausbildungsjahr zu machen, macht durchaus Sinn. Denn mit einem Abi von 2,0/2,1 hat man de facto nur mit einem sehr guten TMS Ergebnis und dem Ausbildungsbonus eine Chance, die man nutzen kann. Und den Test immer weiter hinaus zu schieben bringt auch nichts.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Checkst DU dass mir das egal ist? El suenio macht beim Test mit um nichts unversucht zu lassen. Vllig verstndlich, sie ist aber Gott sei Dank nicht so naiv zu denken, dass der Test a) unheimlich gut wird und b) dass sich der Test so dermaen auf ihre Chance auf nen Studienplatz zu erhalten, auswirken wird. Mir ging es nur darum Schle darauf hinzuweisen, dass sie ne echte Chance verschwenden wuerde. Und mehr hab ich dazu nicht zu sagen. Mehr hab ich dir nicht zu sagen. Du willst in meinen Beitrgen unbedingt Dreck lesen? Bitte. Viel Spa damit.

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Ach ich bin auch zum abi krank hingegangen, wenns nicht klappt dann ist es halt Schicksal


Dann wnsche ich dir viel Erfolg. Ehrlich gesagt fand ich aber eine schriftliche Abiklausur weniger anstrengend als den TMS.

----------


## fabi95

ich habe eine sehr wichtige frage. also es ist ja so dass bei allen tests (ausser konzentrationstest) nur die richigen antworten bewertet werden. es ist also besser man kreuzt irgendwas an als dass man nichts ankreuzt?

----------


## Kretschmann

Richtig

----------


## fabi95

vielen dank kretschmann :Smilie:

----------


## mtz93x

Hi, hatte vorhin eine Diskussion mit 2 Mitschlern. Ist es whrend der Vormittagszeit bei JEDEM Prfungsteil erlaubt, Notizen zu machen? Ich meinte nmlich mal gelesen zu haben, dass man bei Quant. und Formale Probleme keine Notizen machen drfe. Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich da falsch liege.

Zudem: Zwischen der Einprgephase und der Reproduktionsphase liegt ja der Test fr Textverstndnis. Wre es demnach nicht sinnvoll, eventuell gemerkte Sachen als Notizen whrend des Teils fr den Textverstndnis nochmal niederzuschreiben sofern dafr Zeit bleibt? Ist das erlaubt oder gilt das als Betrugsversuch?

Gru

----------


## Xabi

Beim Mathe-Teil darf man Notizen machen, fr den Vormittag bekommt man ja auch extra Schmierpapier. Fr Figuren und Fakten darfste keine Notizen machen, weder in der Merkphase noch whrend dem Textverstndnis.

----------


## Kretschmann

Wie will der besagte Mitschler rechnen, ohne Platz zum Rechnen?

2. Ist zu zeitaufwendig. Wenn du jetzt 1-2 Schlsselwrter noch mal verinnerlichen mchtest, kein Problem aber 5*3*5 = 75 Fakten nieder zuschreiben - no way.
Du kannst Sie einfach am Rand der Texte aufschreiben.

----------


## EVT

Wahrscheinlich machen die Leute, denen es egal ist und voellig entspannt zum Test gehen, das beste Ergebnis  :bhh:

----------


## mtz93x

> Wie will der besagte Mitschler rechnen, ohne Platz zum Rechnen?


Im Vormittagsteil kriegt man ja schlielich Konzeptbltter  :Top: 

Und das 75 Fakten aufzuschreiben an Utopie grenzt ist ja eigentlich logisch. Diese Idee kam eigentlich nur fr die Fakten ins Spiel, die sich nur besonders schwer/schlecht merken lassen.

----------


## Kretschmann

Das war auch eine rhetorische Frage. Selbstverstndlich bekommst du zum Rechnen, Zettel.

----------


## EVT

el suenio, kommt witten eigentlich fuer dich in frage? die nehmen neuerdings auch den tms mit in ihre wertung.

----------


## gym-class-heroine

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Jub. :hmmm...:

----------


## el suenio

Genau, das ist ein Fineliner und der entspricht auch den Regeln. Ich hab auch solche.
Nee, Witten/Herdecke kommt nicht in Betracht. Erstens ist es ziemlich teuer und zweitens wird denen ihr Aufnahmeverfahren auch immer extremer. Ich halte fr ausgeschlossen, dass man dort mit 'ner 2,1 eine Chance hat.

----------


## wolkenkranich6

Glaubt ihr dass so ein richtig tzender Konzi Test kommen kann? Nach dem Schema 'Makieren sie dieses Symbol wenn darauf das gleiche Symbol aber vertikal gespiegelt folgt" ? 
Komischerweise werde ich auch in dem Test mit diesen zwei Cs die nach links/unten zeigen auch berhaaaupt nicht besser  :Frown:  Der eine der auch in der OV ist. Meint ihr die nehmen eine Kombi, die auch in der OV ist...? Oder ist das eher unwahrscheinlich?

----------


## Loyen

UUhhh bermorgen gehts los  :Big Grin:  Eigentlich ist der Test nicht so relevant fr mich, aber naja schaden kanns ja nicht.  ist noch wer in Bielefeld ?

----------


## EVT

> Nee, Witten/Herdecke kommt nicht in Betracht. Erstens ist es ziemlich teuer und zweitens wird denen ihr Aufnahmeverfahren auch immer extremer. Ich halte fr ausgeschlossen, dass man dort mit 'ner 2,1 eine Chance hat.


Mit 2.1 gehoerst du dort eher zu den besseren bewerbern  :hmmm...:  die abinote dort ist ja nicht so wichtig.
die gebuehren kannst du nach dem studium zurueckzahlen. man muss sich ausrechnen, was mehr ist, der verdienstverlust oder die gebuehren.
aber natuerlich muss man in witten auch erstmal angenommen werden.

----------


## Loyen

Hey , ist das bei euch auch so, dass Ihr bei konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten schon immer nach 5/6 Min fertig seid ?

----------


## el suenio

> Hey , ist das bei euch auch so, dass Ihr bei konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten schon immer nach 5/6 Min fertig seid ?


Schn wr's. Ich verrate jetzt mein unterirdisches Ergebnis von vorhin doch...Spaaaaaaannung....wuuuuuhhuuu...Ich bin bis Zeile 9 gekommen  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  Nein, ich war nicht betrunken, vllt. war das der Fehler. Oh Mann, das kann echt ein Spa werden  :Grinnnss!:  So und das toppt jetzt garantiert niemand  :Grinnnss!: 



> Mit 2.1 gehoerst du dort eher zu den besseren bewerbern die abinote dort ist ja nicht so wichtig.
> die gebuehren kannst du nach dem studium zurueckzahlen. man muss sich ausrechnen, was mehr ist, der verdienstverlust oder die gebuehren.
> aber natuerlich muss man in witten auch erstmal angenommen werden.


So um die 42.000 Euro sind schon eine ganze Stange Geld, wahrscheinlich ist das jetzt noch teurer. Und das mit der Abinote wei ich nicht so genau. Ich glaube, die wurde in den letzten Jahren durchaus mehr bercksichtigt. Je mehr Bewerber dorthin kommen, umso mehr werden die auch die Kriterien anpassen, also wird die geforderte DN auch immer besser.

----------


## Kretschmann

> Hey , ist das bei euch auch so, dass Ihr bei konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten schon immer nach 5/6 Min fertig seid ?


Jap, ist normal.

----------


## EVT

Es sind jetzt 46.000 Euro. Aber dann rechne das mal auf sechs bis sieben Jahre Verdienstausfall oder in deinem Fall drei bis vier Jahre um. Dann relativiert sich das schnell.
Es wurden mehr Bewerber, eben wegen der Wartezeit, das stimmt. Aber das mit der Abinote kannst du mir ruhig glauben  :hmmm...: 
Ich wuerde mich einfach mal bewerben.

----------


## Loyen

Warum will man unbedingt nach Witten Herdecke ? Ich habe letztes Jahr mein Abi gemacht auch nicht sonderlich gut. habe dann aber sofort auch ne Ausbildung im Rettungsdienst angefangen und das wird ja bei sehr vielen Unis boniert. Wie es aussieht htte ich jetzt gut Chancen. Ein guter TMS wrde das natrlich begnstigen

----------


## Kretschmann

http://www.uni-wh.de/gesundheit/mode...ngang-medizin/
Guck dir das Video an, dann weit du wieso hahaha

----------


## EVT

Die meisten wuerden eben lieber nach Witten gehen als sieben Jahre zu warten. Man muss die Uni aber moegen.
Du musst dann ja anscheinend nicht so lange warten.

----------


## el suenio

> Warum will man unbedingt nach Witten Herdecke ? Ich habe letztes Jahr mein Abi gemacht auch nicht sonderlich gut. habe dann aber sofort auch ne Ausbildung im Rettungsdienst angefangen und das wird ja bei sehr vielen Unis boniert. Wie es aussieht htte ich jetzt gut Chancen. Ein guter TMS wrde das natrlich begnstigen


Weil ich dir mit 100%iger Sicherheit sagen kann, dass man mit 2,1 UND einer dreijhrigen Ausbildung keine Chance hat. Selbst mit einem sehr guten TMS nicht, der msste dann schon bei 100% liegen. Dann knnte es vllt. noch klappen, das steht aber auch in den Sternen. 



> Es sind jetzt 46.000 Euro. Aber dann rechne das mal auf sechs bis sieben Jahre Verdienstausfall oder in deinem Fall drei bis vier Jahre um. Dann relativiert sich das schnell.
> Es wurden mehr Bewerber, eben wegen der Wartezeit, das stimmt. Aber das mit der Abinote kannst du mir ruhig glauben
> Ich wuerde mich einfach mal bewerben.


Hmm, na mal schauen, vllt. mache ich das ja dann doch...Fliegt man dort schneller wieder raus, wenn man zu schlecht ist? Ich wei, ich stelle dumme Fragen, aber ich will ja nichts berstrzen  :hmmm...:

----------


## EVT

Haha, nein, keine Sorge  :hmmm...:  
Es schaffen schon Leute das Studium dort nicht, aber man hat genauso viele Wiederholungsmoeglichkeiten wie an anderen Unis. Die typischen Huerden wie die Naturwissenschaften oder Physikum fallen sowieso schonmal weg.

----------


## el suenio

Na, mal schauen. Falls ich jetzt eine Stelle bei mir an der Klinik in der Psychiatrie kriege, dann bleibe ich dort, falls das nichts wird, denke ich noch mal drber nach  :hmmm...:

----------


## beachboijoni

> Hey , ist das bei euch auch so, dass Ihr bei konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten schon immer nach 5/6 Min fertig seid ?


ich bin eher so bei 3-4. fakten lerne ich in 30 sec

----------


## wolkenkranich6

> ich bin eher so bei 3-4. fakten lerne ich in 30 sec


Trolololololololol....?

----------


## veni_vidi_vici

Die Ruhe vor dem Sturm... ^^
So, in ca. 24 Stunden sitzen wir an der ersten Aufgabengruppe. So ein bisschen aufgeregt bin ich ja schon bei dem Gedanken. ::-oopss: 
Macht jemand heut noch was fr den TMS? 

Ich wnsche allen schonmal viel Erfolg fr Morgen!

----------


## el suenio

So, also JETZT bin ich doch ziemlich aufgeregt, uuuhhhhh. Hoffentlich klappt das auch alles....
Ja, ich mach nachher noch was. Muster und 2-3 Konzentrationstests. Ich hab Schiss, irgendwo 0 Punkte zu kriegen :EEK!: 
Ich wnsche euch auch allen viel Erfolg morgen. Ich werde wohl keinen von hier sehen, bin in Chemnitz.

----------


## RaKiPyt

Mir geht grad ganz schn die Dse und ich hab das Gefhl bei Mustern und Figuren und Fakten wird es bei mir echt "beschissen" laufen :P

Ich wnsche allen hier viel Erfolg und man sieht sich in Bad Godesberg! ;)

----------


## veni_vidi_vici

Ja, ich hab auch bammel vor Fakten lernen. Aber ich mache heute nichts mehr dafr, sonst mache ich mich nur verrckt bei einem schlechten Ergebnis. Auerdem habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es besser geklappt hat, wenn ich mal nen Tag zwischendurch Pause gemacht hatte whrend der Lernerei. 
Ich hoffe ganz stark, dass ich die Aufregung etwas dmpfen kann, denn whrend des Tests ist sie absolutes Gift fr die Konzentration. 
Hat jemand gute Entspannungstechniken, die er mit uns teilen mag?

----------


## 1975Kidd

Green Tea  :Smilie:

----------


## el suenio

> Hat jemand gute Entspannungstechniken, die er mit uns teilen mag?


Ich werde mich gleich mal mit Autogenem Training etwas beruhigen. Aber das muss man schon eine Weile "ben", bevor man da komplett abschalten kann. Maaaaaann, kann mir mal jemand sagen, warum ich jetzt so aufgeregt bin, das ist ja jetzt bld.

----------


## Xabi

Ich geh gleich erstmal ne Runde laufen, ne bessere Mglichkeit zum Entspannen gibts bei mir nicht ;). Achja, hab gerade mit 14/20 das schlechteste Ergebnis bei Schlauchfiguren whrend meiner ganzen Vorbereitung rausgeholt, luft  :Big Grin:

----------


## veni_vidi_vici

> Ich geh gleich erstmal ne Runde laufen, ne bessere Mglichkeit zum Entspannen gibts bei mir nicht ;)


Ganz richtig, geht mir genauso und das werde ich auch spter tun. Aber dachte da eher an Techniken, die ich whrend des Tests anwenden kann^^
Dann muss ich mich wohl doch mit "Hnde ausschtteln und tief durchatmen" begngen^^




> Achja, hab gerade mit 14/20 das schlechteste Ergebnis bei Schlauchfiguren whrend meiner ganzen Vorbereitung rausgeholt, luft


Genau deshalb rhrich heute keinen Finger mehr.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## el suenio

> Aber dachte da eher an Techniken, die ich whrend des Tests anwenden kann^^


Ich glaub, dass du whrend des Tests dieses Problem gar nicht mehr haben wirst. Also bei mir fllt die Anspannung immer schlagartig wieder ab, wenn ich merke, dass ich doch was hinkriege. Wenn man erst mal angefangen hat, dann geht das schon. Ansonsten ist das mit der Atmung keine schlechte Idee. Am besten kurz vor'm Test folgendes versuchen:
-ruhig und wenig atmen, also am besten weniger als ca. 8-mal/min
-ber die Nase einatmen und sich um eine tiefe Ausatmung bemhen, die sollte doppelt so lang sein, wie das Einatmen
-ber den Mund ausatmen bei leicht geffneten Lippen
-nach dem Ausatmen eine kurze Atempause einlegen
So, das ist der Plan^^ Hrt sich etwas verrckt an, hilft aber, zumindest mir  :hmmm...:

----------


## gym-class-heroine

> Hat jemand gute Entspannungstechniken, die er mit uns teilen mag?


"shopping is cheaper than a psychiatrist"  :Big Grin:  

Seit einigen Tagen bin ich in Deutschland und erst jetzt habe ich ein bisschen Zeit fr Erholung. Ich glaube, dass ich heute einen langen Spaziergang im Stadtzentrum mache, damit ich mich mit positiver Energie fr morgen auflade..

Und wenn es um Entspannung whrend der Prfung geht, Atmung hilft sehr

----------


## veni_vidi_vici

> Am besten kurz vor'm Test folgendes versuchen:
> -ruhig und wenig atmen, also am besten weniger als ca. 8-mal/min
> -ber die Nase einatmen und sich um eine tiefe Ausatmung bemhen, die sollte doppelt so lang sein, wie das Einatmen
> -ber den Mund ausatmen bei leicht geffneten Lippen
> -nach dem Ausatmen eine kurze Atempause einlegen
> So, das ist der Plan^^ Hrt sich etwas verrckt an, hilft aber, zumindest mir


Na das klingt doch gut. Danke! Das werde ich morgen mal versuchen, sofern ich in der Aufregung dran denke :Big Grin: 
Ich wnschte so sehr, wir htten schon Samstag Abend.

Shoppen ist heut eher keine Option und wrde mich wahrscheinlich mehr stressen als alles andere.

Zufllig Morgen irgendwer in Koblenz dabei?

----------


## el suenio

Soooo, jetzt bin ich erst mal wesentlich beruhigter. Hab grad mal die Muster aus der OV II gemacht und hatte 18/24. Das war bisher mein bestes Ergebnis. Jetzt kann ich mich erst mal mehr entspannen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## *Julchen23*

Ich hab heute auch nix gemacht und werde auch nix mehr machen. Ich mach mich jetzt schon auf den Weg nach Suhl. Ich wnsche uns viel Glck und die bestmglichen Ergebnisse . Wird schon !!

@ toni332012: vielleicht sieht man sich ! 

Vg

----------


## toni332012

> Ich hab heute auch nix gemacht und werde auch nix mehr machen. Ich mach mich jetzt schon auf den Weg nach Suhl. Ich wnsche uns viel Glck und die bestmglichen Ergebnisse . Wird schon !!
> 
> @ toni332012: vielleicht sieht man sich ! 
> 
> Vg


Ich werd auch nix mehr machen  :Smilie:  
Gute Anreise und bis morgen ;) Ich wei ja jetzt ungefhr wie du aussiehst und wenn du mich zuerst (siehe mein Avatar) siehst, kannst du dich ja bemerkbar machen.

----------


## Loyen

So: Einmal heute Tms II ganz durcharbeiten, dann bin ich zufrieden. Ich brauche unmittelbar vor der Prfung immer genau das gleiche Gefhl wie in der Prfung, dann bin ich entspannter. Also auf schne 6 h TMS heute  :Big Grin: 

Und euch allen Viel Erfolg, evtl. sieht man sich ja ;)

----------


## Loyen

Ach falls Ihr da ein hbschen Typen seht: Das bin ich ;) ;)

----------


## SPeety

Viel Erfolg euch allen ! Ich mache mich jetzt auf nach Oberhausen..!  :Top: 

Auf in den Kampf! 
SPeety

----------


## el suenio

Dir auch viel Erfolg!
Hihi, ich habe gerade auf der Suche nach einer weiteren durchsichtigen Dose was wiedergefunden^^ Und zwar war in der Dose noch der Traubenzucker, den ich zur Abiprfung in Mathe mithatte  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  Ist ja auch erst drei Jahre her  :Big Grin:

----------


## toni332012

> Ach falls Ihr da ein hbschen Typen seht: Das bin ich ;) ;)


In Suhl?

----------


## monkey10

Ich hab mal wieder eine blde Frage wegen der transparenten Verpackung der Gegenstnde. Wenn ich ein Balisto dabei habe, dass in der grnen Folie eingepackt ist, ist das dann Betrug?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xabi

> Zufllig Morgen irgendwer in Koblenz dabei?


Na aber sowas von ;) In welchem Sektor bist du? Ich bin in G.

----------


## veni_vidi_vici

> Na aber sowas von ;) In welchem Sektor bist du? Ich bin in G.


Ja, cool  :Smilie: 

Nein, ich bin im Sektor J.

----------


## Schle

Uppsala, ich hab da wohl mit meinem Gestndnis indirekt fr etwas Diskussion gesorgt und lange nicht reingeschaut. Sorry!

Ich werde vermutlich im Abi einen sehr guten Schnitt erzielen, fr den ich den TMS nicht unbedingt bruchte. Fr den Notfall, dass eine der Prfungen schlecht luft und daraufhin meine erwartete Durchschnittsnote schlechter wird, dachte ich mir, kann es nicht schaden, den TMS zu machen, das sind mir dir 50€ wert. Trotzdem liegt mein Fokus auf dem Abi und ich habe mich die letzten Wochen darauf konzentriert. Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass ich vollkommen unvorbereitet morgen ankomme - gestern und heute liefen die beiden OV aus dem Stand verhltnismig gut. Ich habe groen Respekt vor alle denen, die seit Wochen und Monaten fr den TMS lernen und sich stetig verbessern - ich hab zumindest das Lernen so nicht geschafft. 

Ich denke, es sollte jeder fr sich selbst entscheiden, wie viel Vorbereitung notwendig ist. Dass es vielleicht schwer fllt, meine Position zu verstehen, wei ich! 
Ist noch wer in Neumnster dabei?
In diesem Sinne allen viel Glck!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ne war nur ein Tipp meinerseits,der grundlos aufgebauscht wurde. Du bist schon gro und kannst natuerlich tun was du willst.  :hmmm...:  

Maximalen Erfolg an alle fuer morgen!

----------


## Kretschmann

> Ne war nur ein Tipp meinerseits,der grundlos aufgebauscht wurde.


Ja, genau.

----------


## monkey10

Ich hab mal wieder eine blde Frage wegen der transparenten Verpackung der Gegenstnde. Wenn ich ein Balisto dabei habe, dass in der grnen Original-Folie eingepackt ist, ist das dann Betrug?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Logo, knnte ja ein Taschenrechner drin sein.  :Grinnnss!:  Ne Quark, das is natrlich erlaubt.  :hmmm...:

----------


## wolkenkranich6

Darf ich whrend der Pause zur Gaderobe? Ich wrde gerne einen Nudelsalat mitnehmen, aber habe keine dursichtige Plastikdose...kann ich mein Essen abgeben und es dann in der Mittagspause holen gehen?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Jub kannst du.

----------


## Kandra

> Jub kannst du.


Ganz sicher? Damals beim EMS durften wir das nmlich nicht.

----------


## wolkenkranich6

> Ganz sicher? Damals beim EMS durften wir das nmlich nicht.


Argh  :Frown:

----------


## el suenio

Das wrde mich auch interessieren. Ich habe auch gehofft, dass man in der Pause noch mal an seine Sachen kann. Wr ja auch nicht schlecht bzgl. Handy  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mtz93x

Mal rein interessehalber:

Wieso sind Kugelschreiber und Bleistifte verboten?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Argh


Jap,sicher.

----------


## Sternchenhase

"_Fr die Mittagspause ist eine Stunde (ca. 13.00 Uhr - ca. 14.00 Uhr) vorgesehen. In dieser Zeit mssen Sie den Testraum verlassen und knnen sich in den Vorrumen oder bei schnem Wetter auch im Freien aufhalten. Sie haben in der Mittagspause Zugang zu Ihren an der Garderobe abgegebenen Gegenstnden._"

von: http://www.tms-info.org/index.php?id...ges_am_testtag

Ohhhh ich bin so aufgeregt  :Frown:

----------


## 1975Kidd

Darf man eine digitale Armbanduhr ohne Taschenrechnerfunktion mitnehmen?

----------


## Sternchenhase

Denke schon  :Smilie: . Die scheinen ja nur was gegen die Taschenrechnerfunktion zu haben und Stoppuhren waren die letzten Jahre auch erlaubt  :Smilie: !

----------


## veni_vidi_vici

Sobald ich daran denke, dass es schon morgen frh soweit ist, bin ich auch unglaublich aufgeregt...
Andererseits sollten wir bedenken, dass in weniger als 24 Stunden alles schon wieder vorbei ist  :Party:

----------


## el suenio

Uuuuaaaaah, ich bin auch aufgereeeegt. Aber ich sag mir auch grad, dass es in 24h schon wieder vorbei ist. Leute, wir schaffen das schon irgendwie UND wir sind nicht alleine  :Grinnnss!:  
Irgendwann ist jeder Tag vorbei, auch der absolut dmmste! Denken wir also an den Moment, in dem wir den Testort wieder verlassen. Ich werde dann erst mal schn zu Mecces gehen  :Big Grin:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich drcke euch fr morgen die Daumen! Ihr rockt das!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## veni_vidi_vici

Jaaa, im Grunde genommen ist es doch immer das Gleiche. Wenn ich bedenke wie aufgeregt ich vor meiner Fhrerscheinprfung war oder vor der ersten Abiturklausur, z.B.. In einigen Monaten kann man sich sicher kaum noch dran erinnern, was berhaupt im TMS abgefragt wurde und lchelt ber die ganze Aufregung davor^^
Zumindest hoffe ich es.

----------


## veni_vidi_vici

Danke *milkakuh*  :Smilie:

----------


## 1975Kidd

Danke Sternchenhase  :Smilie:  Wnsche euch allen viel Erfolg  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Danke Sternchenhase  Wnsche euch allen viel Erfolg


Sehr gerne  :Smilie: .

Ich wnsche auch allen ganz viel Glck und Durchhaltevermgen!!

----------


## toni332012

Ah ein Zeichen  :Top: image.jpg

Edit: kann es leider nicht drehen

----------


## Kretschmann

CAM00150.jpg

#thedaybeforetms
#englischluftbeimir

----------


## Xabi

Dann auch von meiner Seite aus viel Erfolg fr morgen! Ich hoffe wir erwischen alle nen guten Tag und bekommen brauchbare Ergebnisse raus  :Top: 
Und bevor sich mein Herzschlag bei den Gedanken an morgen noch verfnffacht, geh ich jetzt ne gepflegte Runde Fifa zocken, hat vorm Abi als Nervosittshemmer auch ganz gut funktioniert  :Big Grin:

----------


## Loyen

Du meinst bevor du tachykard wirst  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## mtz93x

Ich bin jetzt in Ulm am start! Wnsche allen ganz viel Glck!

----------


## el suenio

Wuuuhuu, gleich geht's los. Bin noch auf dem Weg, aber gleich da. Haut rein!!!

----------


## Sternchenhase

Fertig!!! 
Uff bin ich erledigt. 
Wie lief es bei euch?  :Grinnnss!: 
Fand Mathe richtig schwer  :Frown:

----------


## janals

> Fertig!!! 
> Uff bin ich erledigt. 
> Wie lief es bei euch? 
> Fand Mathe richtig schwer


Ich fand Mathe auch ziemlich bel! Habe hufig erst ein paar Lsungen ausgeschlossen und dann geraten. 

Bei Mustern wurde ich nicht fertig obwohl ich sogar bei Fritest immer locker fertig wurde 😩

Insgesamt wars nicht so optimal leider  :Frown:  

Drcke euch! Jetzt knnen wir uns entspannen ❤️

----------


## el suenio

Juhu, geschafft. Bei mir lief es wohl auch ziemlich schlecht, wrde ich mal sagen. Am besten waren die Fakten, da hab ich alles hingekriegt auer 3-4. Aber die Figuren...Das sah doch alles gleich aus^^ Da hab ich vllt. so max. 9 richtig. Schlauchfiguren fand ich auch bld, obwohl ich das eigentlich mag, aber man konnte ja teilweise gar nichts weiter erkennen. Und der Rest...War auch eher nichts  :Big Grin:  Wie weit seid ihr beim Konzentrationstest gekommen? Ich bin nur bis Zeile 25 gekommen, aber das ist fr mich schon gut  :hmmm...: )

----------


## RaKiPyt

Bin grad auf dem Heimweg von Bonn und muss sagen, dass ich ganz zufrieden bin!
Mathe fand ich persnlich supereasy, aber gehapert hat es bei mir bei Fakten und Figuren und Mustern :/

Ich hoffe das wird das  :Smilie: 
Und wnsche allen die heute gelitten haben ein wundervolles Restwochenende!

----------


## Kretschmann

Was fr ein Hurensohntest.

20/20 safe bei konzi und fakten
15-16 bei schlauch, muster und ausschnitte merken

Der Rest 10-12 pkt.

----------


## JSL

> Was fr ein Hurensohntest.
> 
> 20/20 safe bei konzi und fakten
> 15-16 bei schlauch, muster und ausschnitte merken
> 
> Der Rest 10-12 pkt.


Haha same here :-P (ausser medi-nat., das lief noch gut)
Naja jetzt ists immer him rum! Cheers

----------


## mtz93x

Hab heute auch leider den Vormittagsteil in den Sand gesetzt. Muster erkennen hat mir die Zeit nur fr 16 Aufgaben gereicht, was mir nen derben Knacks gegeben hat, weils sonst immer gereicht hat :/ Quant und formale Probleme fand ich auch affig schwer. Ich fand den Test aber generell im Vgl zu den OVen viel schwerer. 

Fr mich heits dann wohl leider 7 oder 8 Jahre warten. Aber das ist es mir wert ;)

----------


## toni332012

Mir ging's hnlich. Fands auch ziemlich schwer im Vergleich zum bungsmaterial und dieser doofe Konzentrationstest erst.  :grrrr....: 

Naja warten wir mal ab..

----------


## *Destiny*

Bei mir wars auch echt nicht prickelnd, Konzentrationstest nur bis Zeile 24 gekommen.. und der Rest alles so durchwachsen..  :Frown:

----------


## Kretschmann

Vor dem Konzi hab ich mir Glucose (Hasswort des Monats mit CO2 und O2) gegeben. Hat gut getan

----------


## monkey10

Bei mir sieht es hnlich bel aus. 
Muster nicht fertig geworden med NAT und Mathe kein Gefhl. Schlauchfiguren ok. Konz Test keine Ahnung wie weit ich da gekommen bin. Das ging so schnell mit dem Stopp. Obwohl ich die Aufgabe passabel fand. Htte schlimmer kommen knnen. Der Nachmittags Teil lief insgesamt entspannter obwohl bei mir die Figuren so hnlich aussahen. Textverstndnis wrde ich leider wieder nicht komplett fertig. Hoffentlich wird die letzte Aufgabe gestrichen.  :Big Grin:  Diagramme und Tabellen war aber auch in Ordnung. Im groen und ganzen kann ich berhaupt nicht einschtzen wie es lief. Jetzt geht das groe warten los. unser testleiter hat gesagt die Ergebnisse gibt's am 30. Juni. Bis dahin wnsch ich allen ein schnes und entspanntes warten. Ich bin zumindest sehr erleichtert dass ich es hinter mir hab. Jetzt kann ich nichts mehr machen.  :Smilie:

----------


## Xabi

Tsch TMS, endlich ist der Schund gelaufen. Wie bei den meisten hier fand ich's auch nicht so pralle. Bei den Mustern bin ich nur bis 17 oder so gekommen und hab von da an nur noch E markiert, hab davor allerdings auch bei vielen zwischen zwei Mglichkeiten geraten. MnGv lief dann ganz gut soweit man das einschtzen kann, Schluche waren belst schwer, bei Mathe tipp ich mal optimistisch auf 5 Punkte. Den Konzentrationstest fand ich gut, bin bis Zeile 38 gekommen. Figuren waren dann einfach mal brutal behindert, Fakten gingen normal...Textverstndnis war gut und Diagramme kann ich nicht mehr einschtzen weil ich am Ende nicht mehr klar denken konnte^^

@veni vidi vici: bist du beim Einlass von dem Menschen mit blau-wei kariertem Hemd kontrolliert worden? Wnscht der einem einfach mal mit nem breiten Grinsen viel Spa, fand ich echt trocken  :Big Grin:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Yeah ihr habt es geschafft! Macht euch nicht verrckt, wirklich einschtzen kann man eh nicht, wie man abgeschnitten hat. Es kommt ja immer auch drauf an, wie gut oder schlecht die anderen waren!  :Grinnnss!: 

Mal aus Interesse: Was kam denn im Konzentrationstest dran?  :Smilie: 

Hab heute die ganze Zeit an euch gedacht und immer belegt, bei welcher Aufgabengruppe ihr wohl gerade seid...

----------


## veni_vidi_vici

> @veni vidi vici: bist du beim Einlass von dem Menschen mit blau-wei kariertem Hemd kontrolliert worden? Wnscht der einem einfach mal mit nem breiten Grinsen viel Spa, fand ich echt trocken


Nope, bin immer auf der anderen Seite bei dem Frauen reingegangen. Aber das is ja echt was^^ Ich hatte ganz und gar keinen Spa heute *heul*

Konzi kamen Wrfel dran, von denen man alle mit 4 Augen durchstreichen sollte. Ging so, wurde aber nicht komplett fertig.

----------


## Kretschmann

Wrfel - alle makieren mit 4 Augen

----------


## mtz93x

> Yeah ihr habt es geschafft! Macht euch nicht verrckt, wirklich einschtzen kann man eh nicht, wie man abgeschnitten hat. Es kommt ja immer auch drauf an, wie gut oder schlecht die anderen waren! 
> 
> Mal aus Interesse: Was kam denn im Konzentrationstest dran? 
> 
> Hab heute die ganze Zeit an euch gedacht und immer belegt, bei welcher Aufgabengruppe ihr wohl gerade seid...


Es wurden Wrfel gezeigt und es mussten die Wrfel mit 4 Augen herausgestrichen werden. Aber die 4 Punkte konnten halt beliebt auf dem Wrfel verteilt sein. Also nicht nur einer in jedem Eck sondern in 3 Ecken jeweils einer und dann noch einer in der Mitte war mglich. Also insgesamt 5 Figuren. Etwas ziemlich genau gleiches gab es sogar als bungsaufgaben in den Heften von MedGurus

----------


## el suenio

Ich fand die Wrfel mit den 4 Augen eigentlich ganz gut, genau den hatte ich immerhin vorher mal gebt. Aber ich war ja trotzdem nicht so schnell. Bei einem anderen htte ich aber wahrscheinlich 0 Punkte gehabt^^
Ich glaub aber, dass ich insgesamt ganz schn schlecht war. Das erfreut mich natrlich berhaupt nicht, aber immerhin macht es auch nichts...

----------


## wolkenkranich6

Gott bin so feddisch! Hab auch in Bonn geschrieben.

Muster - voll verkackt, hab vielleicht 12 relativ safe richtig...15 bearbeitet, den Rest geraten
MedNat - war ok, hab aber mind 2 nicht
Schlauch - fand ich irgendwie schwerer als sonst ???? Schtze mal so 4 falsch
Mathe - fand ich schwerer als bei Medguru. Schtze mal so mind 6 falsch.
Konzi - fand ich mega easy, hatte ich aber auch schon bearbeitet bei fritest...bin durchgekommen und nochmal 30sek durchgegangen

Figuren - absoluter Horror, alles sah gleich aus. Schtze auf 13/20. 3 hab ich geraten, bei den anderen war ich mir nich  mehr sicher, die sahen sich alle so hnlich und meine Assoziationen waren einfach nicht differenziert genug...
Fakten - Lieblingsteil, war nach 1,5 Minuten fertig mit der Beantwortung, fand ich dieses mal einfach. Bin aber auch mit der Loci Methode whrend des Textverstndnis nochmal meinen 'Weg' langegangen.
Textverstndnis - fand ich eigentlich leicht. Hatte am Ende noch 2 Mintchen, hat aber zum Drbergucken auch nix mehr gebracht
Diagramme - war ok. Hab mindestens 3 nicht, die ich geraten hab. Bei den anderen war ich mir auch nich immer super sicher



Also ich bin schn enttuscht teilweise...in Mustern war ich nie gut, abr wenigstens 15 hab ich immer sicher bearbeiten knnen...Schlauchfiguren waren sonst auch immer mit 24/24 ne sichere Kiste. Bei Medguru hatte ich im Matheteil bei den drei Simulationen immer so ~20-24 Punkte.  :Frown: 
Und bei Figuren fang ich gar nich erst an...da hatte ich whrend des bens in meiner Endphase mit Medguru 15-20 Punkte...aber so unterirdisch schlecht wars noch nie. Ist doch scheie

----------


## schokki

Was ich besonders schlimm fand: MedNatVerstndnis (die hlfte geraten, das war vorher aber schon meine schlechteste Aufgabe), Figuren (wenns hoch kommt, werdens 10 punkte. Fr mich sah irgendwie alles gleich aus) und DIAGRAMME ( irgendwie war da bei mir die Hlfte E)

Ach und Konzi war einfacher als erwartet, wenigstens nichts mit Reihenfolge  :Smilie: 

Jetzt heit es erstmal abwarten   :dumdiddeldum...:  
Die Ergebnisse kommen ungefhr zeitgleich mit den Abiergebnissen...   :Gefllt mir nicht!:

----------


## Kretschmann

Frauenqoute ist auch einfach abnormal gigantisch. Ich habe die Mnner gesucht im TMS Saal und nur eine Hand voll gefunden.
Verhltnis wrde ich mit 1:20 schtzen.

----------


## el suenio

> Verhltnis wrde ich mit 1:20 schtzen.


Hr auf mit Verhltnis 1:20. Da war doch auch irgendwie so 'ne Aufgabe  :Big Grin:  War hier aber auch so, dass fast gar keine Mnner da waren...

----------


## Sternchenhase

Bei uns auch  :bhh: . 

Diagramme war ich richtig fertig gewesen, und habe mich kaum konzentrieren knnen.

Bis zum 30. Juni ist noch soooo lang hin  :Frown:

----------


## el suenio

> Diagramme war ich richtig fertig gewesen, und habe mich kaum konzentrieren knnen.


Nicht nur du. Ich hab ab der Hlfte einfach nur noch gelesen und dann das angekreuzt, was mir irgendwie am besten gefallen hat. uerst unwahrscheinlich, dass das stimmt  :Grinnnss!:  Aber ich konnte auch nicht mehr, das war sooo viel. Ich hatte so das Gefhl, dass mir mit jeder Seite, die ich bei den Diagrammen rumblttere, zwei neue hintenran gehngt werden  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## *Julchen23*

Jaaaa.....mein Gefhl sagt mir : Scheie wars.

----------


## toni332012

> Jaaaa.....mein Gefhl sagt mir : Scheie wars.


 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## el suenio

Was hattet ihr denn eigentlich so fr Testversionen? Ich hatte Version 1. Wie viele gibt es denn berhaupt?

----------


## wolkenkranich6

Es gab verschiedene Versionen ?????

----------


## RaKiPyt

> Gott bin so feddisch! Hab auch in Bonn geschrieben.
> 
> Muster - voll verkackt, hab vielleicht 12 relativ safe richtig...15 bearbeitet, den Rest geraten
> MedNat - war ok, hab aber mind 2 nicht
> Schlauch - fand ich irgendwie schwerer als sonst ???? Schtze mal so 4 falsch
> Mathe - fand ich schwerer als bei Medguru. Schtze mal so mind 6 falsch.
> Konzi - fand ich mega easy, hatte ich aber auch schon bearbeitet bei fritest...bin durchgekommen und nochmal 30sek durchgegangen
> 
> Figuren - absoluter Horror, alles sah gleich aus. Schtze auf 13/20. 3 hab ich geraten, bei den anderen war ich mir nich  mehr sicher, die sahen sich alle so hnlich und meine Assoziationen waren einfach nicht differenziert genug...
> ...


Wo sast du denn in Bonn? 

Bei war es hnlich nur, dass alles was mit viel Text zu tun hatte total easy ging und Konzi, Fakten und Figuren war echt mies bei mir!
Denke ich hab bei Mathe, Natur.-Grund. und Textverstndnis an die volle Punktzahl und bei Diagrammen nah dran  :Big Grin:

----------


## toni332012

> Es gab verschiedene Versionen ?????


Ja ich glaube zwei. Da war aber nur die Reihenfolge innerhalb der Untertests minimal anders, damit man nicht beim Nachbarn abschreibt

----------


## wolkenkranich6

> Wo sast du denn in Bonn? 
> 
> Bei war es hnlich nur, dass alles was mit viel Text zu tun hatte total easy ging und Konzi, Fakten und Figuren war echt mies bei mir!
> Denke ich hab bei Mathe, Natur.-Grund. und Textverstndnis an die volle Punktzahl und bei Diagrammen nah dran


Sektor C. Du?

ber Mathe rgere ich mich wirklich, hatte manchmal vermutlich n Brett vorm Kopf...14- 15 Punkte im Mathe LK aber zu dumm fr sowas

----------


## wolkenkranich6

> Ja ich glaube zwei. Da war aber nur die Reihenfolge innerhalb der Untertests minimal anders, damit man nicht beim Nachbarn abschreibt


Achso, Ok, das macht Sinn  :Big Grin:

----------


## rgv56

So, ich mchte mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort melden  ::-winky:  

Bei mir lief es, wie offensichtlich bei den meisten hier, eher so mittelprchtig. Vormittagsteil war ich eher enttuscht, der Nachmittagsteil war ganz okay. Und jetzt mssen wir so eeeeewig auf die Ergebnisse warten!  :Frown:  

Aber ich bin froh, dass wir es jetzt hinter uns haben!  ::-dance:

----------


## skyman

Da kann ich mich nur anschlieen, Vormittag bescheiden, mathe besonders schwer, schlauchfiguren auch, mit den wrfeln kam ich berraschend gut klar und Nachmittag lief dann, denke und hoffe ich, besser  :Big Grin:  
Bzw war noch wer in Lahr?

----------


## Kretschmann

Was wohl die 1000den von Teilnehmer gemacht haben, die nicht so gelernt haben, wie viele von uns aus dem medi-learn Forum bzw. der Facebook Gruppe  :bhh:  
Die waren wohl, wie bei mir, einfach whrend des Tests auf Toilette.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## rgv56

Ich hab mich auch bei jedem, der mittendrin auf die Toilette gegangen ist, gefragt, warum er dann berhaupt hergekommen ist.  :Big Grin:  Stndig ist ein anderer aufgestanden. Und dann meistens noch nicht einmal besonders zgig gelaufen!  :Big Grin:

----------


## el suenio

> Was wohl die 1000den von Teilnehmer gemacht haben, die nicht so gelernt haben, wie viele von uns aus dem medi-learn Forum bzw. der Facebook Gruppe


Das ist 'ne gute Frage. Und ich dachte, ich wr schlecht vorbereitet. Ich habe mich mit zwei Leuten unterhalten und beide meinten, sie htten nur die Aufgaben aus der Testbrochre gemacht. Fr den Fall, dass das stimmt, frage ich mich, warum man dann antritt. Das finde ich doch ziemlich sinnfrei...Selbst, wenn sie jetzt ganz gut gewesen sein sollten, wren sie mit Vorbereitung sicherlich besser gewesen. 
Und ja, bei uns sind auch ziemlich viele auf Toilette gegangen, ich frag mich, woher die so viel Zeit hatten. Der, der neben mir sa, war nach ca. 35-40min bei naturwissenschaftlichem Grundverstndnis fertig mit allem, what? Das hat mich kurz verwirrt, aber okay^^

----------


## fabi95

ich dachte schon ich wr alleine mit der meinung dass der test viel schwerer war als der in den heften! Mathe war so schwer obwohl ich eigendlich ziemlich gut drin bin:/ un whrend der vorbereitung hatte ich bei auswengig lernen der figuren eigendlich immer nur so einen fehler ab fand die im test so viel schwerer!

----------


## RaKiPyt

> Sektor C. Du?
> 
> ber Mathe rgere ich mich wirklich, hatte manchmal vermutlich n Brett vorm Kopf...14- 15 Punkte im Mathe LK aber zu dumm fr sowas


Dito  :Big Grin: 

Ja ich hatte auch Mathe-LK, aber nicht so gut! Fands aber irgendwie gut
Hatte aber auch Physik-LK xD

----------


## wolkenkranich6

> Dito 
> 
> Ja ich hatte auch Mathe-LK, aber nicht so gut! Fands aber irgendwie gut
> Hatte aber auch Physik-LK xD


Das macht wohl den Unterschied  :Big Grin: 
Ich hatte nur noch Bio LK, das kam mir wenigstens bei TV zu Gute. Hab gar kb so lang zu warten, diese mini Hoffnung, dass es doch nicht so scheie geworden ist wie erwartet macht mich fertig

Ich werd jetzt wohl entweder in Berlin oder Freiburg studieren. Vorher war Heidelberg meine Erstwahl, aber davon verabschiede ich mich grozgig  :Big Grin: 
Und ihr?

----------


## Kretschmann

Wenn ich kein Top 10% Ergebnis habe, werde ich Banker (WHU-Studium) oder Anwalt fr Wirtschaftsrecht (Bucerius Law School) und berate das Dunkle auf dieser Welt. 
Und das mein ich ernst.

----------


## Sternchenhase

Ich denke jetzt mal an den HAMNat in Hamburg und sterreich hin... :/
sterreich mache ich aber eher aus bungszwecken fr nchstes Jahr.

Je nach Testergebnis. Da es bei mir allerdings- wie gesagt  :Big Grin: - nicht sooo optimal verlief, freue ich mich darauf, meine nchste Freizeit Mathe, Chemie, Bio und Physik zu opfern. Was tte ich blo den lieben langen Tag ohne diese Tests?  :bhh: 


Edit: @ Kretschmann: Im Ernst  :bhh: ??

----------


## RaKiPyt

> Das macht wohl den Unterschied 
> Ich hatte nur noch Bio LK, das kam mir wenigstens bei TV zu Gute. Hab gar kb so lang zu warten, diese mini Hoffnung, dass es doch nicht so scheie geworden ist wie erwartet macht mich fertig
> 
> Ich werd jetzt wohl entweder in Berlin oder Freiburg studieren. Vorher war Heidelberg meine Erstwahl, aber davon verabschiede ich mich grozgig 
> Und ihr?


Hatte eigentlich vor in Heidelberg zu studieren, aber je nach TMS Ergebnis nur in Mnchen, ich glaub da ist es von der Note her am einfachsten!  :Smilie: 
Hatte nen Abischnitt von 1,7

----------


## el suenio

Boah, wenn ich jetzt so im Bett liege, merke ich, dass ich total Muskelkater habe. Ich frag mich grad, wie ich da wohl dagesessen habe  :Big Grin:  Aber ich hatte Glck, ich kam ganz am Anfang und habe einen Platz an der Wand gewhlt, da konnte ich mich dann schn anlehnen. Na, fallt ihr jetzt auch alle tot ins Bett? War schon echt krass, bin immer noch voll fertig.

----------


## Schle

Bei mir liefs hnlich, bin aber soweit ganz zufrieden. Ich fand vor allem die Muster und die Figuren deutlich schwerer als in den OVs. Mein Konzeptpapier sah furchtbar aus, ich habe unglaublich viel gekritzelt und da noch das und dies gerechnet und notiert, ohje..

Was das Toiletten-Gelaufe angeht, habe ich mich auch sehr gewundert. Bei uns war es so, dass man durch eine weitere Halle durch musste, um zur Toilette zu gelangen, also bei dem Tempo, das einige gegangen sind, gut und gerne 1-2min pro Weg. Als der Testleiter um 9:54 sagte, dass wir Punkt 10 anfangen wrden, stand pltzlich die ganze Halle auf und rannte (ja, es wurde gesprintet!) los. Und whrend der einzelnen Testphasen sind auch viele gegangen, selbst kurz vor oder nach der Pause. Die Taktik hab ich echt nicht verstanden :P

Was mich total genervt hat, waren piepsende Uhren. Wir wurden natrlich darauf hingewiesen, dass akustische Uhren bitte leise oder ausgestellt werden sollen, aber das ist wohl nicht so ganz in die Kpfe reingegangen -- alle paar Minuten kam *piiiiiiiiep*. Ich hatte bei Diagramme und Tabellen noch Zeit ber und hab versucht, zu verstehen, WARUM das Piepsignal kommt, aber die waren total willkrlich und einfach nur nervig.

Mir wurde am Anfang auch noch viel Spa gewnscht -- also den hatte ich nur begrenzt  :Big Grin:

----------


## mtz93x

> Als der Testleiter um 9:54 sagte, dass wir Punkt 10 anfangen wrden, stand pltzlich die ganze Halle auf und rannte (ja, es wurde gesprintet!) los.


Bei meinem beknackten Sinn fr Humor htte ich an der Stelle den derbsten Lachflash geschoben  :Big Grin: 

Das Problem mit den Uhren war in Ulm meiner Meinung nach gar nicht vorhanden. Hatten vllt grad mal 2 Leute im Saal Uhren dabei die wirklich kurz laut gepiepst haben, entfand es aber nicht wirklich als strend. Vllt lags auch dran, dass gerade diese Leute vermutlich ziemlich weit hinten saen und ich ganz vorne.

Was ich auch amsant fand war, dass wie in der Schule bei Klausuren erstmal die ersten 1-2 Reihen unbesetzt waren  :Smilie:

----------


## RaKiPyt

Bei uns war die Stimme von der Testinstruktorin ein einziger Horror! 
Sonor und monoton ohne Ende, sodass man schon vor der Aufgabe keine Lust hatte...

----------


## el suenio

Ne Uhr hat bei uns nicht gepiept, aber ich fand die Erklrungen der Testinstruktoren auch immer sehr toll. Nach dem zweiten Heft, was wir ausfllen mussten, konnte ich dann die TMS-ID auswendig und jedesmal haben die die Hefte wieder ausgeteilt und gefhlte 5 Minuten spter gesagt "Bitte tragen Sie Ihren Namen und Ihre TMS-ID in die hierfr vorgesehenen Felder ein. Trennen Sie das letzte Blatt heraus OHNE DABEI DURCH DAS HEFT ZU BLTTERN und notieren Sie ebenfalls Ihren Namen. Nun kleben Sie das Etikett auf das dafr vorgesehene Feld auf der rechten oberen Seite des Blattes"  :Big Grin:  Echt cool. Und ich hab mich vorher zu Hause bestimmt 30min lang damit beschftigt, was ich wohin kleben und wie ausfllen muss. Ich hatte dann nach dem Austeilen schon alles draufgeschrieben, die letzte Seite abgetrennt und alles aufgeklebt, als sie angefangen hat, das zu erklren. Damit hab ich gar nicht gerechnet  :Big Grin:

----------


## EVT

> Wenn ich kein Top 10% Ergebnis habe, werde ich Banker (WHU-Studium) oder Anwalt fr Wirtschaftsrecht (Bucerius Law School) und berate das Dunkle auf dieser Welt. 
> Und das mein ich ernst.


Hast du schon Zusagen? Die nehmen ja auch nicht jeden...

----------


## Herbstmilch

Ihr habt es jetzt hinter euch, ich bin auch entgegen meiner Gewohnheit, frh aufgewacht heute (we wird immer ausgeschlafen :schnarch...: ) und hab oft an euch denken mssen..
Nach dem der Stress abgefallen ist, beginnt die Zeit der Ungewissheit, welche letztes Jahr auch sehr an mir genagt hat  :was ist das...?: 

Nach dem Test letztes Jahr ging es mir berhaupt nicht gut, egal wie ich es gedreht und gewendet und zusammengezhlt habe, ich war so fest davon berzeugt dass es nix wurde und ich elendig verkackt habe.. und dann wurde es doch was, auerdem waren auch im Forum hier, nicht so viele sehr schlecht, hoffentlich wird das weitergegeben Jahr fr Jahr  :Smilie: 

Joa, jetzt bleibt noch sich auszuruhen, und sich dann mglichst bald mit dem Auswahlverfahren intensivst zu beschftigen und seine OPs klug zu besetzen.

ich habe z.B. vor wenigen Tagen entdeckt das Marburg genauso boniert wie die Unis in Bayern.. auerdem gibt es da noch den Vorteil das nicht gleichzeitig TMS und Ausbildung boniert wird, sondern entweder das eine oder das andere, was mMn einen enormen Vorteil bedeutet, und einige Leute mehr mit TMS unterkommen knnen.

Ich htte noch eine Frage, ich finde nichts zu der Teilnehmerzahl am TMS 2014, kann mir da einer ne Zahl nennen oder die Seite auf der ich das finde?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Der Test war doch erst gestern, da werden noch keine Teilnehmerzahlen bekannt sein.^^

----------


## Herbstmilch

Ich meinte auch die Anmeldezahlen, um dann mit der Teilnehmerzahlvergleichen zu knnen ::-oopss:

----------


## rgv56

Knapp 15.000 hatten sich angemeldet!  :Smilie:

----------


## Helli12

Also ich war auch schockiert irgendwie fand es schon nicht gut aber wenn das vielen so geht ist ja vielleicht doch noch nicht alles verloren  :Big Grin:  jetzt heit es wieder warten. Mal wieder! :Big Grin:

----------


## Melina93

Das ist total normal. Ich habe mich nach dem Test damals auch wie ausgespuckt gefhlt, war totmde und fand es lief grauenvoll. War aber dann nicht so  :Smilie:  Also Kopf hoch, euer Gefhl kann euch auch tuschen.

----------


## Kretschmann

Nein, Zusagen habe ich noch nicht. Aber mich wollte die EBS (mit Stipendium) und FSFM (Deutsche Bank Auswahlverfahren), also rechne ich mit soliden Chancen.
Habe auch Kreisschlerrat + Schulsprecher und und und gemacht, da bin ich den anderen Bewerber berlegen.

Aber Medizin muss ich ja jetzt noch nicht abschreiben - wrde ich auch vorziehen, selbst wenn ich bei Goldman Sachs ein Jobangebot htte.  :Smilie: 

EVT, was kennst du dich so aus in der Szene - wolltest du/deine Geschwister auch dort studieren?  :Smilie:

----------


## EVT

Ich hatte mir das auch alles mal angeguckt, aber nie ernsthaft. Ich wollte immer eher Medizin machen, meine Geschwister auch bzw. Pharmazie. Ich habe eine Freundin, die an der EBS war und zwei an der BLS. Von meiner Schule sind auch welche an der WHU, aber die kenne ich nicht genauer. An der ISM sind auch immer welche, aber die wrde ich als nicht ganz so renommiert ansehen, richtig? Mannheim ist auch beliebt, aber der NC da ist auch recht hoch. Mein Bruder war an der UWH.

----------


## Frikadelle

Wie funktioniert das jetzt mit dem Nachreichen des TMS? Ich finde mich auf der hochschulstart.de Seite leider gar nicht zurecht...

----------


## monkey10

> Wie funktioniert das jetzt mit dem Nachreichen des TMS? Ich finde mich auf der hochschulstart.de Seite leider gar nicht zurecht...


Wenn du dann Ende Juni das Ergebnis vom TMS hast, druckst du es aus und schickst es per Post mit deinen eventuell genderten Ortsprferenzen an hochschulstart. Fertig.  :Smilie: 
Edit: Unterschrift und Registrierungs-Nummer von HSS nicht vergessen! ;)

----------


## veni_vidi_vici

Du musst eine Kopie des Testergebnisses mit deiner Registrierungsnummer an hochschulstart.de, 44128 Dortmund schicken. 
Sofern du deine Ortsprferenzen oder gar deinen Studienwunsch ndern willst, musst du dies ebenfalls in einem Schreiben bis zum 15. Juli angeben.

----------


## veni_vidi_vici

Naja, doppelt gemoppelt hlt bekanntlich besser^^

----------


## Ernald

Hi Leute,

also laut Hochschulstart ist ja der Bewerbungsschluss am 15.07. Die Ergebnisse sollen, so habe ich gehrt, am 30.06. bekanntgegeben werden. Jetzt frage ich mich gerade, warum hier von Nachreichen die Rede ist? Man kann sich doch einfach dann am 01.07. bewerben, oder versehe ich mich da gerade?

----------


## veni_vidi_vici

Diejenigen, die jetzt im Juni erst ihr Abitur machen ja. Aber die Frist fr die Altabiturienten luft Ende Mai ab. Eine Ausnahme ist eben die nderung der Ortsprferenzen oder des Studiengangs in Kenntnis des TMS-Ergebnisses. Dies muss dann bis zum 15. Juli erfolgt sein.

----------


## Kretschmann

> Ich hatte mir das auch alles mal angeguckt, aber nie ernsthaft. Ich wollte immer eher Medizin machen, meine Geschwister auch bzw. Pharmazie. Ich habe eine Freundin, die an der EBS war und zwei an der BLS. Von meiner Schule sind auch welche an der WHU, aber die kenne ich nicht genauer. An der ISM sind auch immer welche, aber die wrde ich als nicht ganz so renommiert ansehen, richtig? Mannheim ist auch beliebt, aber der NC da ist auch recht hoch. Mein Bruder war an der UWH.


UWH ist auch berdurchschnittlich gut. Wird mit Kuss-Hand von der Industrie angeworben. Fr IB und UB hingegen ist die EBS und WHU besser. 
Mannheim ist wohl das Komplettpaket. Wer trotz Massenuni und sehr theoretischen Studiengang sehr gut ist, wird sofort in die Tier 1 Investmentbanken rekrutiert oder aber bei Daimler angeworben. Kannte einen Jungen, der whrend des Studiums in Mannheim, bei McKinsey gearbeitet hat und so viel verdiente wie ein Facharzt in seinen ersten Jahren. Der war aber auch ein 1,0er und 4 Sprachen (inkl. Mandarin). Macht jetzt seinen Master an der LSE und postet nur noch irgendwelche Fotos, wo er seinen Martini mit Olive um 15.00 Uhr schlrft. Das ist dann wohl die andere Seite von einer Branche, in der prsentieren und sich aufblasen, viel ausmacht. 

ISM kannst du in die Tonne treten. - Dann gehe ich liebe auf eine staatliche Uni wie Kln - die sind vom Niveau mind. genau so , wenn nicht besser.

----------


## SPeety

Soa, dann hab ich's also auch hinter mir. War in Oberhausen. Also ich muss sagen, das ding war schon ordentlich anstrengend. Fand ihn auch definitiv schwerer als die OVs, die ich gebt habe, besonders die dusseligen Muster und Schlauchfiguren. Ziemlich schwierig... Wo ich dann aber vollkommen den Glauben an mich verloren habe, waren die Texte. Hallelujah, die hatten es in sich. (Meiner Meinung nach, allerdings habe ich da nicht so viel Echo gehrt haha..) Mit Mathe kam ich ganz gut zurecht und den Diagrammen auch. Alles in allem eher so "naja". Aber das wird wohl normal sein. 
Mal schauen was bei rum kommt... ;) 

Frohes Warten euch allen! 

SPeety

----------


## EVT

Kretschmann, meine Freundin von der EBS war danach auch an der LSE fr den Master. Ihre Schwester studiert aber Medizin in Ungarn, der Vater ist auch Arzt.
Fr mich wre das alles nichts. Medizin ist besser  :Grinnnss!:  Aber wie kommt es, dass du dich fr beides interessierst?

Wenn alle den TMS schlecht fanden und dann auch schlecht sind, muss ja auch nicht unbedingt so sein, ist doch wieder alles in Ordnung  :hmmm...:  Aber wie man komplett unvorbereitet hingehen kann, verstehe ich immer noch nicht oder lange Pause machen.. Zum Ham-Nat unvorbereitet gehen wrde ich auch nie machen.

----------


## Xabi

> Wenn alle den TMS schlecht fanden und dann auch schlecht sind, muss ja auch nicht unbedingt so sein, ist doch wieder alles in Ordnung


Darauf beruhen meine Hoffnungen  :Big Grin:  Aber letztendlich kann mans wohl wirklich nur schwer einschtzen. Dadurch, dass man am Ende kaum noch klar denken kann (war jedenfalls bei mir so) wird die eigene Einschtzung vielleicht auch ein bisschen verzerrt. Bleibt leider wirklich nur zu warten. 50 Tage noch Leute^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Aber wie man komplett unvorbereitet hingehen kann, verstehe ich immer noch nicht oder lange Pause machen.. Zum Ham-Nat unvorbereitet gehen wrde ich auch nie machen.


Vergiss nicht, es ist nie umsonst, wenn man den TMS macht. :Woow:

----------


## Kretschmann

> Kretschmann, meine Freundin von der EBS war danach auch an der LSE fr den Master. Ihre Schwester studiert aber Medizin in Ungarn, der Vater ist auch Arzt.
> Fr mich wre das alles nichts. Medizin ist besser  Aber wie kommt es, dass du dich fr beides interessierst?


Frhkindliche Erziehung, die mir vermittelt hat, wie gut wir es in Deutschland haben und Deutschland oder Europa nicht reprsentativ fr die Welt ist. Und unser teilweise utopische System, sich ganz schnell ndern kann. 
Ich wollte also spter einen Beruf ausben, der auf Fundament gebaut ist (heit: ein handfeste Ausbildung, die _universal_ einsetzbar ist) und global ausgebt werden kann - in *guten als auch schlechten* (s. oben) Zeiten. 
Jura und Medizin decken beides ab und bieten mir zugleich auch eine angemessene Bezahlung an. 
Ob ich jetzt der *klassische* Anwalt (Prdikat  :kotzen: ) oder Arzt werden will, wei ich noch gar nicht - dass ist es eben: Ich habe mehr Entscheidungsmglichkeiten was meine Zukunft anbelangt. 

Banker werden will ich immer in den Phasen, wo ich die Gehlter nach einem LSE-Master sehe und naiv dran glaube, dass die Wirtschaft auch in den nchsten 30-70 Jahren so besteht/funktioniert/wchst, wie sie es heute tut. 

Just my two cents  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## EVT

Aber bist du nicht sehr an Deutschland gebunden, wenn du deutsches Recht studierst?
Dass man Medizin auf der ganzen Welt machen kann, finde ich auch gut und nutze es schon im Studium aus.

----------


## Kretschmann

> Aber bist du nicht sehr an Deutschland gebunden, wenn du deutsches Recht studierst?
> Dass man Medizin auf der ganzen Welt machen kann, finde ich auch gut und nutze es schon im Studium aus.


Gute Frage  :Grinnnss!:  - aber dass ist *nicht* so. Jura ist eben doch mehr als Gesetze auswendig zu knnen. Im Jura Studium lernt man viel mehr, wie man mit Problemen lst. *Systematisches Vorgehen* und logisches/analytisches Denken wird stark trainiert. Deswegen sind viele Juristen auch Manager von groen Unternehmen. 

Viele Prdikat-Juristen werden auch von den Englndern rekrutiert. Die Sheikhs lassen ihre Kinder in Frankreich Jura studieren. Die BLS bietet u.a. in New York/Shanghai Universitten an, wo man sein Auslandssemester machen kann. Aber auch etliche andere deutsche Universitten werden immer internationaler. 
Auch durch die Globalisierung gewinnt "internationales Recht",  oder "europisches Recht" an mehr Bedeutung - falls man unbedingt die Laufbahn eines "klassischen" Anwalts antritt, ist man also nicht an Deutschland gebunden.

----------


## EVT

Wei ich doch, dass man bei Jura keine Gesetze auswendig lernt  :hmmm...:  Wird das deutsche Staatsexamen dann problemlos im Ausland anerkannt? Gibt es nicht schon Probleme, wenn man Ref in einem Bundesland und dann arbeiten in einem anderen will? Oder ist das nur bei bestimmten Spezialisierungen so?

Nach New York, Shanghai und Frankreich kommst du als Mediziner auch problemlos, ich z.B.
Aber das wird jetzt zu sehr offtopic.

----------


## Kretschmann

> Wei ich doch, dass man bei Jura keine Gesetze auswendig lernt  Wird das deutsche Staatsexamen dann problemlos im Ausland anerkannt? Gibt es nicht schon Probleme, wenn man Ref in einem Bundesland und dann arbeiten in einem anderen will? Oder ist das nur bei bestimmten Spezialisierungen so?
> 
> Nach New York, Shanghai und Frankreich kommst du als Mediziner auch problemlos, ich z.B.
> Aber das wird jetzt zu sehr offtopic.


Ja, irgendwo habe ich mal aufgegabelt, dass du in New York unterwegs warst. Hattest ja auch USMLE vor  :Top: 
Innerhalb der EU ist der deutsche Abschluss zu 100% anerkannt. 
Wie es jetzt mit den USA aussieht - vermutlich hnlich wie bei den Medizinern. Selektierung, Tests, Selektierung, Tests, Selektierung und dann drfen nur eine Hand voll Chinesen  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  auf eine Law-School X Jahren wiederholen um dann einen gleichwertigen Abschluss zu haben. 
Asien drfte allgemein auch weniger problematisch sein mit der Anerkennung. 

Zu dem Ref hab ich leider mich noch gar nicht informiert. Habe mir aber sagen lassen, dass es wohl so "scheie" wie Assistenz-Zeit bei Euch Mediziner sein soll.

----------


## monkey10

Ich kann berhaupt nicht aufhren an diesen blden Test zu denken und welche Note ich wohl haben werde. Das macht mich ganz irre. Am liebsten wrde ich mein Gehirn bis 30. Juni einfach mal komplett lschen, dass ich nicht so viel dran denken muss. Und es ist noch soooo lange bis 30. Juni....Geht es euch genauso?

----------


## vanny1212

mir gehts genauso - ich zerbrech mir weniger den kopf ber meine Abinote, als ber den TMS, weil ich da immerhin schon gut einschtzen kann wo ich stehe ... Am liebsten wrd ich die zeit vordrehen, damit ich eeendlich wei obs geklappt hat  :Embarrassment:

----------


## el suenio

> Ich kann berhaupt nicht aufhren an diesen blden Test zu denken und welche Note ich wohl haben werde. Das macht mich ganz irre. Am liebsten wrde ich mein Gehirn bis 30. Juni einfach mal komplett lschen, dass ich nicht so viel dran denken muss. Und es ist noch soooo lange bis 30. Juni....Geht es euch genauso?


Ohhh ja, wie ich das hasse, so lange auf Ergebnisse warten zu mssen. Das ist echt eine gefhlte Ewigkeit. Ich wrde schon ganz gern wissen wollen, WIE schlecht ich war. Tja, wird aber nichts ntzen, wir werden wohl oder bel so lange abwarten mssen...

----------


## Herbstmilch

El sueno, nicht so pessimistisch mensch  :Knuddel: , es gab letztes Jahr Leute die in der Vorbereitung sehr schlecht waren, aber im Test dann richtig gut abgeschnitten haben, wieso sollst du/ihr nicht auch dazu gehren?

auerdem hast du einen enormen Vorteil, du hast schon die Hlfte der Wartezeit abgesessen, wenn ich dass mal bse ausdrcken darf, was sind schon wenige Jahre (auerdem besteht die Chance auf einen Teilstudienplatz immer), wenn du nach dem Studium endlich in deinem Traumjob arbeiten kannst  :Grinnnss!:  

keiner sollte mit der Wartezeit liebugeln, nicht bevor die Ergebnisse da sind  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Kuranado

Ich melde mich nun mal auch zu Wort 😁
Habe den TMS in Bielefeld gemacht und muss ganz ehrlich sagen dass ich den Test um ein vielfaches schwerer fand als in den OV's. Zumal Mathe und Diagramme echt nicht meine Strken sind und ich schon in den Originalversionen nur bescheiden viele Punkte erreicht habe, war es whrend des Tests der reinste Horror. Auerdem hatte ich das Gefhl grundstzlich zu wenig zeit gehabt zu haben, bin nie fertig geworden und der Typ neben mi war meistens 15-20 Minuten frher als ich fertig. Hat mich nur minimal aus'm Konzept gebracht 😂
Und ich fand auch das der Vormittagsteil enttuschender war als der nachmittagsteil :/ alles in allem jedoch sehr schlecht

----------


## el suenio

> El sueno, nicht so pessimistisch mensch , es gab letztes Jahr Leute die in der Vorbereitung sehr schlecht waren, aber im Test dann richtig gut abgeschnitten haben, wieso sollst du/ihr nicht auch dazu gehren?


Danke fr's Mutmachen  :Grinnnss!:  Aber ich bin nicht pessimistisch, sondern realistisch. Das war nichts. Meine einzige Chance besteht darin, dass die anderen noch schlechter waren. Da das offensichtlich nicht so ist, werde ich wohl irgendwo unter 50% rauskommen. Aber wie bereits mehrfach erwhnt, macht das eigentlich auch nichts, auer mich natrlich nicht gerade erfreuen. 



> Auerdem hatte ich das Gefhl grundstzlich zu wenig zeit gehabt zu haben, bin nie fertig geworden und der Typ neben mi war meistens 15-20 Minuten frher als ich fertig. Hat mich nur minimal aus'm Konzept gebracht


Jap, genauso ging es mir auch. Selbst bei den einstndigen Tests hatte ich irgendwie gar keine Zeit. Auer bei Mathe, aber da habe ich auch nur die Hlfte der Aufgaben bearbeitet und den Rest einfach ignoriert  :Grinnnss!:  Was wirklich dumm war (von mir), war, dass ich manchmal nicht mal noch irgendwas ankreuzen konnte, weil ich keine Zeit mehr hatte. Bei Mathe hab ich nicht festgestellt, dass die Zeit gleich vorbei ist und ich noch nicht alles angekreuzt habe und beim Textverstndnis hab ich auch nicht aufgepasst. Ich hoffe sehr, dass bei letzterem der letzte Text gestrichen wird, sonst hab ich ein Problem, weil ich da nur eine von 6 Aufgaben berhaupt angekreuzt habe...Und der Typ neben mir war auch stndig nach der Hlfte der Zeit fertig und ich hatte noch nicht mal die Hlfte der Aufgaben. Keine Ahnung, wie der das gemacht hat, aber es war so^^

----------


## RaKiPyt

> Ich hoffe sehr, dass bei letzterem der letzte Text gestrichen wird, sonst hab ich ein Problem, weil ich da nur eine von 6 Aufgaben berhaupt angekreuzt habe...


Wieso hast du nicht einfach per Zufallsprinzip irgendwas angekreuzt?
Mein Arzt sagte mir letztens noch: "Im Zweifel immer 'D' ankreuzen"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kuranado

Bei Mathe habe ich sogar am ende vergessen die restlichen Fragen zu raten weil einfach keine Zeit mehr blieb. Das hab ich dann bei den Diagrammen anders gemacht und vorneweg schon mal geraten und je nach zeit dann so weit gearbeitet und die Antworten dann gegebenfalls korrigiert. Ich hoffe auch das die anderen nicht so gut waren aber ehrlich gesagt bin ich mir jetzt schon ziemlich sicher dass das absolut nichts war und ich nach dem FSJ eine Ausbildung machen werde  :Nixweiss:

----------


## el suenio

> Wieso hast du nicht einfach per Zufallsprinzip irgendwas angekreuzt?


Weil ich keine Zeit mehr hatte  :hmmm...:  Bei Mathe hab ich zu spt gecheckt, dass das schon der letzte Test des Vormittags war. Ich hab dann nach Ablauf der Zeit noch ganz schnell zwei Kreuze gemacht, aber da stand auch schon die Testaufsicht neben mir und ich musste aufhren. Beim Textverstndnis hab ich das irgendwie verpasst, weil genau danach Figuren lernen und Fakten lernen kam, also die Reproduktionsphase und da brauchte ich die Zeit. Als ich dann mit den Diagrammen fertig war, hab ich mich irgendwie nur noch daran erinnert, bei den Figuren irgendwas anzukreuzen, aber mir war entfallen, dass ich ja das Textverstndnis auch nicht fertig gemacht hab...Na ja, dumm irgendwie, aber bei meinem Glck wr da eh nichts zufllig richtig gewesen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wolkenkranich6

Mich hat meine schnelle Nachbarin auch verwirrt, hab es aber so gut es geht ausgeblendet. In der Pause habe ich sie gefragt, wie sie es schafft so schnell zu sein. 
Sie sagte, dass sie keine Ahnung hat, 2-3 Antworten sporadisch ausschliet und dann rt  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Julchen23*

Ach, ich knnt heulen wenn ich an den blden Test denke  :Frown: . Da lernt man wie ne Irre und dann...nischt...
Na ja also ich stell mich innerlich auch aufs Warten ein. Hab jetzt ja "schon" 8 Wartesemester. Ich denke auch, dass es erst mal bei 12 WS bleibt ( Sttigungskurve und so). Aber was in der Zeit machen ? Fr ne Ausbildung ist es zu wenig Zeit ....

Wie sieht es bei euch aus ?

----------


## el suenio

> Sie sagte, dass sie keine Ahnung hat, 2-3 Antworten sporadisch ausschliet und dann rt


Das ist natrlich auch eine Strategie  :Grinnnss!:  Aber bei Mathe war der neben mir auch verzweifelt. Ich hab immer mal geschaut, wie weit er schon ist, aber da war dann die Geschwindigkeit auch stark gebremst. Dafr ging es dann beim Textverstndnis in Lichtgeschwindigkeit weiter  :Grinnnss!:  Ich hab mich auch schon gefragt, ob er berhaupt alles gelesen hat, aber ich kam nicht dazu, ihn zu fragen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## el suenio

Was machst du denn jetzt, Julchen? 
Ach, ich freu mich eigentlich drauf, noch ein paar Jahre zu arbeiten, sofern ich meine Wunschstelle kriege. Mehr als drei Jahre mchte ich dann allerdings auch nicht mehr warten, denn irgendwann will ich schon mal zu Potte kommen. Ich hatte ja jetzt auch drei Jahre Zeit, mich mit diesem Gedanken abzufinden. Prinzipiell mag ich meinen Job, solang ich ihn nicht dauerhaft machen muss.

----------


## *Julchen23*

also ich hab nchsten Montag meine letzten Arbeitstag bei meinem alten Arbeitgeber (Ich mag meinen Job leider gar nicht :/) und dann mache ich ab 2.6 ja mein KPP fr 3 Monate und wenn der TMS schlecht wird (Chance steht ja gut ;)) dann gehe ich am  nchsten Tag gleich in die Personalabteilung meiner KPP-Klinik und frag nach einer Bufdi-Stelle (nur zur Sicherheit - gibt ja noch HamNat und Nachrckverfahren) . Ja so ist erstmal der Plan. Ich bin dann in zwei Jahren 25 (da gehrt man ja noch zu den "Jngeren" im Studium)  und dann muss es einfach mal klappen. Ich hab kein Bock mit 30 neben 18 Jhrige im 1 Semester zu sitzen. 

vg

----------


## eliya

Hey Leute :Smilie:  kann man eigentlich fr konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten die volle Punktzahl kriegen auch wenn man nur bis zur Zeile 38 gekommen ist und einige fertig geworden sind?  :Smilie:

----------


## RaKiPyt

> Hey Leute kann man eigentlich fr konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten die volle Punktzahl kriegen auch wenn man nur bis zur Zeile 38 gekommen ist und einige fertig geworden sind?


Von der Anzahl der gesamten Wrfelaugen werden die abgezogen, die du falsch hattest und dann wird das quasi in Prozent umgerechnet und durch 5 geteilt! ;)

----------


## Kuranado

Ich hab irgendwie das konsequente Gefhl, das jeder besser war im TMS. Ich bin bei konzentrierten und sorgfltigen arbeiten gerade mal bis Zeile 28-30 gekommen oder so.. Ach man.. Ich stell mich mal auf die Wartezeit und ein Studiumbeginn im Jahre 2020

----------


## eliya

Dafr war ich bei muster zuordnen und mathe nicht besonders gut.. wenn leute die sich fr den test vorbereitet haben den schwer fanden.. was sollen die ber 1000 sagen die nichts dafr getan haben also keine sorge;)

----------


## mtz93x

> Ich hab irgendwie das konsequente Gefhl, das jeder besser war im TMS. Ich bin bei konzentrierten und sorgfltigen arbeiten gerade mal bis Zeile 28-30 gekommen oder so.. Ach man.. Ich stell mich mal auf die Wartezeit und ein Studiumbeginn im Jahre 2020


Bin bei konz. und sorgfltiges Arbeiten auch nur bis Zeile 30 gekommen, bist also nicht der einzige ;) Rechne mit max. 15 Punkten.

Ein kleines Fazit von mir:

Muster zuordnen hab ichs grad mal geschafft 16 von 24 Aufgaben zu bearbeiten, den Rest hab ich zufllig angekreuzt. Bei den OVen hats mir von der Zeit her immer gereicht.  :Frown:  Werden also denk ich so am Schluss 13/20 Punkten dastehen.

Quant. und formale Probleme war ich auch noch nie ein richtiger Crack, hatte auch dadurch bedingt, dass es schon bei Muster zuordnen nicht gut schon nicht mehr so viel Motivation, weswegen ich auch vieles geraten habe. Rechne hier mit max. 12/20 Punkten.

Schlauchfiguren fehlen mir auch zwei Stck am Schluss, welche ich zufllig angekreuzt habe. Fande die aber auch insgesamt viel schwieriger wie in den OVen. Mit viel wohlwollen vielleicht 16/20 Punkte.

Med. und nat. Grundverstndnis lsst sich nur sehr schwer einschtzen. Gefhlsmig liefs gut, weswegen ich vielleicht mit ein bisschen Glck auf 12-16 Punkte hoffen kann. Textverstndnis ist sonst eigentlich nicht so meine Strke.

Konz. und sorgfltiges Arbeiten habe ich schon erwhnt.

Muster und Fakten: Naja, bei den Mustern hab ich in den OVen immer mind. 22/24 Punkten geholt. Wenn man aber bercksichtigt, dass da extrem viele gleich ausgesehen hatten (extrem viele Tulpen  ::-oopss: ), dann glaube ich dass dort eine hohe Fehlerquote bei mir herrscht und so locker 5 Punkte verloren gingen. Also max. 14/20.

Bei den Fakten liefs eigentlich besser wie sonst, konnte mir doch recht einige gut merken ohne dass mir gute Geschichten eingefallen sind. Denke hier auch so 14-16 von 20 Punkten.

Textverstndnis lief im Vergleich zur Vorbereitung verdammt gut, weshalb ich hier auch mal auf optimistische 16-18 Punkte setze. Kann mich aber auch tuschen, hab das in der Vorbereitung auch schon hingebracht  :Big Grin: 

Zum Schluss noch Diagramme und Tabellen: Lief hier ebenfalls verdammt gut, war schon nach 40Minuten fertig und wollte dann erlich gesagt nicht mehr korrigieren, weils mir oft passiert dass ich im nachhinein etwas falsch korrigiere. Denke hier sind auch 16-18 von 20 Punkten drin.

Macht etwa 122/178 Punkten im Mittel, was dann im Endeffekt doch meilenweit an meinem Ziel vorbeigeschossen bedeutet. Mein persnliches Ziel waren 155-165 Rohpunkte (Standardwert mind. 122) und ohne die kann ich meine Zusage in Heidelberg/Mannheim (an den anderen Unis sowieso) vergessen. Heit wohl 7 - wenn nicht 8 - Jahre warten. Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof, aber andere hatten halt Glck ;) Bin ja nicht der einzige der warten muss, das trstet mich immerhin ein wenig.

----------


## eliya

Kannst ja mit 122 punkten trotzdem unter die besten 20% kommen, war jedenfalls in den letzten jahren so :Smilie:

----------


## mtz93x

> Kannst ja mit 122 punkten trotzdem unter die besten 20% kommen, war jedenfalls in den letzten jahren so


Dann kann ich auf meinen Abischnitt von 2,5 nen 0,6er Bonus gltig machen  :Big Grin:  Wird mir leider absolut nichts bringen. Hatte nur in Heidelberg Chancen, weil durch das dortige Punkte- und Ranglistensystem ein guter TMS stark gewichtet wird.

Bei mir fiel die Entscheidung Medizin zu studieren erst in der 13. Klasse, weswegen ich jetzt unter meinem fehlenden Engagement in der Schule leiden (bzw. warten) muss. Selber schuld halt  :grrrr....:

----------


## Kuranado

Ich bruchte auch leider ein sehr guten Prozentrang (90%) oder einen guten Standardwert um in Heidelberg oder so vielleicht angenommen zu werden mit einem Abi bin 2,0. Mittlerweile nervt mich das alles so sehr. Ich meine obwohl man dir Wartezeit ja sinnvoll nutzt mit einer Ausbildung und so weiter, ist es ja nicht das was man tatschlich mchte. Ach man..

----------


## eliya

Naja einfach abwarten.. man muss ja nicht unbedingt ber 150 rohpunkte haben 130 oder sogar weniger knnten auch dafr reichen.. kommt ja darauf an wie alle anderen waren und sehr sehr viele haben den test garnicht ernst genommen :Smilie:

----------


## el suenio

> Ich hab irgendwie das konsequente Gefhl, das jeder besser war im TMS. Ich bin bei konzentrierten und sorgfltigen arbeiten gerade mal bis Zeile 28-30 gekommen oder so..


Verabschiede dich von dem Gefhl, ich bin nur bis Zeile 25 gekommen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## veni_vidi_vici

Und ICH wei nicht einmal mehr, wie weit ich gekommen bin!^^
Rckblickend kommt es mir irgendwie vor, als war ich in so ner Art Trance.
Im Ernst, wenn es nur halb so gut gelaufen wre, wie whrend der Vorbereitungen daheim, dann wre ich super glcklich. Bis auf Schlauchfiguren ist absolut gar nichts so gelaufen, wie es sollte. Ich denke, ich hab den TMS ernsthaft versaut. 
Sollte ich am Ende ein einigermaen brauchbares Ergebnis haben, dann nur aus reinem Glck.

----------


## RaKiPyt

Bei mir ist es so, dass ich mit 80% im TMS mit viel viel Glck was bekommen kann, was aber lange noch nicht sicher ist... Und das macht das warten noch unertrglicher  :Frown:

----------


## Kuranado

> Ich denke, ich hab den TMS ernsthaft versaut. 
> Sollte ich am Ende ein einigermaen brauchbares Ergebnis haben, dann nur aus reinem Glck.


ja das denke ich mir auch die ganze zeit.. Zuhause lief's eigentlich ganz gut und dann war der Test echt eine Niete. Naja mal schaun, mehr als abwarten knnen wir nun eh nicht mehr aber insgeheim hab ich mich schon vom Studium in den nchsten Jahren verabschiedet :Traurig:  und werde nach dem FSJ wahrschlich erst mal ne Ausbildung zum MTLA machen, dabei meine Wartezeit absitzen..

----------


## Kuranado

> Bei mir ist es so, dass ich mit 80% im TMS mit viel viel Glck was bekommen kann, was aber lange noch nicht sicher ist... Und das macht das warten noch unertrglicher


Welchen Abischnitt hast du denn ? Bei mir ist es nmlich genau so, nur das ich theoretisch 90% bruchte damit ich noch realistische Chancen z.B in Regensburg habe oder so.. Naja was soll's  :Nixweiss:

----------


## JSL

Also Leute, was ich hier (und von anderen Teilnehmern) so gehrt habe, ist der TMS ja bei den meisten deutlich schlechter gelaufen als letztes Jahr (bei mir war's auch eher schmal..). Wenn es wirklich beim Groteil der Teilnehmer so war, msste das ja theoretisch bedeuten, dass wir unterm Strich ganz gute Karten haben, sprich mit einem mittelguten Rohwert einen relativ hohen Standardwert bekommen wrden. Aber die Gesamtentwicklung des TMS seit 2007 spricht ja total dagegen: die Teilnehmer wurden ohne Ausnahme jedes Jahr besser und es wurde immer schwerer, einen entsprechenden Testwert/Prozentrang zu erreichen (mit der Punktzahl, mit der man 2012 z.B. einen Testwert von 115 hatte, bekam man 2013 "nur" noch nen Testwert von 112). Kann man das auch auf dieses Jahr pauschalisieren? Ich kann's echt sowas von nicht einschtzen und mach mir auch die ganze Zeit soo nen Kopf- supernervig.. Wie seht ihr das denn? 
LG

----------


## eliya

Also ich denke dass nur weil die Teilnehmer von Jahr zu jahr besser waren muss es nicht immer so sein, vllt waren die Tests die letzten Jahre einfacher .. Aber dieses jahr ging es den meisten nicht so gut wie man sieht also kann das Niveau von den Punkten her natrlich schon weiter unten sein auch wenn es letztes jahr nicht so war.. :Smilie:

----------


## Helli12

Wenn ich selbst einer der Testentwickler wre, htte ich nach Beobachtung der letzten Jahre versucht den Test schwerer zu machen. Vielleicht ist da ja was dran und ich versuche nicht nur mir das alles schn zu reden  :Big Grin:

----------


## RaKiPyt

> Welchen Abischnitt hast du denn ? Bei mir ist es nmlich genau so, nur das ich theoretisch 90% bruchte damit ich noch realistische Chancen z.B in Regensburg habe oder so.. Naja was soll's


Hatte 1,7, also hab ich glaub ich noch in Heidelberg/Mannheim ab ca. 120 P. und in Mnchen wenns gut luft ab 80% ne Chance

----------


## Kuranado

Ja mal schaun, man kann ja nur hoffen :/ hoffentlich ist es tatschlich so, dass auch mit einem niedrigerem Rohwert ein gutes Ergebnis erzielt werden kann

----------


## schokki

Wei einer von euch zufllig noch, welche Person bei den Fakten nen Milzriss hatte?

Die Frage ist komisch, ich wei, aber will mir einfach nicht mehr ausm Kopf gehen  :Big Grin: 


Auerdem frage ich mich, warum ihr alle Mathe so schrecklich findet, dafr aber Textverstndnis in die Hhe lobt...Bei mir war es  genau anders herum ;)

----------


## eliya

ich glaube derjenige der "Falke" hie, hatte den Milzriss aber bin mir nicht sicher :Smilie:

----------


## janals

Der Arbeitslose aus der zweiten Altersgruppe  :Smilie:

----------


## JSL

Herr Gans (in den 30ern), der arbeitslose Heizungsbauer, hatte den Milzriss.  :hmmm...:

----------


## eliya

Ah ja stimmt Herr Gans war das :Smilie:

----------


## schokki

Dass ihr euch immer noch daran erinnern knnt  :Top:  ;)
Danke!

----------


## el suenio

> Herr Gans (in den 30ern), der arbeitslose Heizungsbauer, hatte den Milzriss.


Genau! Was war da gleich die genaue Frage dazu?
Falke hatte 'ne Wirbelfraktur, war Mechatroniker und schchtern und der dritte hatte 'ne Herzmuskelentzndung. Welche von den Personen war der Zwilling? Ich wusste das irgendwie nicht mehr genau...War das der Sportlehrer?

----------


## schokki

Zwilling war der Sportlehrer mit Tuberkulose  :Smilie:

----------


## JSL

> Genau! Was war da gleich die genaue Frage dazu?


"wer ist der Patient mit Milzriss?" oder so hnlich..

----------


## el suenio

> Zwilling war der Sportlehrer mit Tuberkulose


Jap, okay, ich hoffe, ich hatte das auch angekreuzt  :Big Grin:  Der Sportlehrer stand bei mir unter der Dusche, hat gut gepasst^^



> "wer ist der Patient mit Milzriss?"


Ah, danke. Ich wei das gar nicht mehr so genau. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich das richtig gemacht habe. Je lnger ich so drber nachdenke, umso unsicherer werde ich mir. Eigentlich wei ich noch fast alle Fakten, aber ich hab da super Talent, irgendwas zu vertauschen in der Hektik^^

----------


## Frikadelle

Wie war noch gleich der Name des Sportlehrers? War einer von den polnisch angehauchten  :Big Grin:

----------


## aftaab

entweder wazlawick oder kowaslki..wei nicht mehr genau.

hey leute, glaubt ihr, dass der testwert dieses jahr wieder so drastisch wie die letzten jahre ansteigen wird? ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen , dass es jedes jahr solche kranken aufgaben gibt und habe mich mit allen mglich und schweren bchern ein halbes jahr lang drauf vorbereitet..und mein gefhl sagt mir, dass ich mit viel glck unter die besten 20 prozent bin..ich hab auch schon bei der facebook gruppe und im testsaal von vielen nur negatives gehrt..glaubt ihr, dass der test wirklich IMMER so schwer ist??

----------


## el suenio

Wazlawick (oder so hnlich^^) hie der Sportlehrer.

----------


## eliya

Ich glaub der Grund weshalb fast jeder so ein schlechtes Gefhl hat ist dass die Muster diesmal fr keinen komplett machbar waren was die letzten Jahre nicht so war und wenn man den ersten untertest schon gleich versaut ist die Motivation fr den Rest des Testes im Keller deswegen hat jeder so ein bldes Gefhl

----------


## toni332012

Ich hasse diese Warterei  :Wand:

----------


## janals

Also ganz ehrlich ich fand nicht nur die Muster bld... Die Schlauchfiguren waren doch echt assi! Von Mathe ganz zu schweigen. Und die Figuren waren auch recht knackig. War ja schlimmer als bei Fritest  :Frown:

----------


## el suenio

> Also ganz ehrlich ich fand nicht nur die Muster bld... Die Schlauchfiguren waren doch echt assi! Von Mathe ganz zu schweigen. Und die Figuren waren auch recht knackig. War ja schlimmer als bei Fritest


Ich fand die Muster von den genannten Sachen immer noch am besten. Da bin ich mir zwar auch nicht sicher, ob das so stimmt, weil ich nicht immer alle angeguckt habe, sondern einfach das Erstbeste angekreuzt habe, wenn ich keinen Fehler gefunden habe. Aber die Schlauchfiguren haben mich richtig gergert. Bei meditrain hatte ich da immer so 18-21/24 und das jetzt war echt sehr sehr bld. Ich konnte ja kaum welche ganz sicher zuordnen. Und die Figuren...Also das war wohl das schlimmste, da hab ich total versagt. Ich hab die mir angeschaut und hab irgendwie nur zwei Arten von Figuren gesehen. 4-5 sahen aus wie eine Rose und weitere 4-5 wie eine Faust und die anderen waren nicht mal zuzuordnen. Mathe war fr mich wie immer...Schlecht, aber nicht schlechter als sonst.

----------


## eliya

Ja Mathe war auch schlimm ich rechne da mit hchstens 5 punkten.. Schlauchfiguren und Figuren waren auch viel schwerer als sonst aber noch machbar.. Aber Muster und Mathe gingen ja mal garnicht

----------


## aftaab

glaubt ihr, dass es dieses jahr weiterhin steigen wird mit den prozentrngen?

----------


## eliya

Kann man nicht sagen es kommt ja immer nur darauf an wie die anderen waren.. Und wenn es fr die meisten wirklich nicht so lief dann denke ich wird es nicht zwangslufig ansteigen :Smilie:

----------


## EVT

Man erinnert sich nach Pruefungen eher an die falschen Antworten als an die richtigen, da gab es doch auch einen Fachbegriff zu aus der Psychologie.. Das verzerrt dann die Wahrnehmung, weil man denkt, alles war schlecht.

Aber wenn hier alle schrieben, wie schwierig sie es fanden, wird sich kaum einer trauen zu schreiben: Bei mir lief es total super, war doch total einfach, ich versteh euch gar nicht. Macht sich doch sofort unbeliebt  :hmmm...:

----------


## veni_vidi_vici

> Aber wenn hier alle schrieben, wie schwierig sie es fanden, wird sich kaum einer trauen zu schreiben: Bei mir lief es total super, war doch total einfach, ich versteh euch gar nicht. Macht sich doch sofort unbeliebt


Achwo, wir sind doch lieb  :Smilie: 
Ich bin auch berzeugt davon, dass viele ihren "Erfolg" im Test runterspielen, teils, um sich selbst nicht zu viel Hoffnung auf das ersehnte Ergebnis zu machen und teils, um nachher behaupten zu knnen, dass sie ja rein gar nicht mit einem guten Ergebnis gerechnet hatten al "schaut her: Ich = Naturtalent" .
Ist jetzt gegen niemand bestimmten, aber wir kennen es so oder so hnlich doch zumindest aus der Schule^^

----------


## eliya

Haha wird bestimmt so sein aber viele schreiben auch es war bld weil sie natrlich mit der Hoffnung in den Test gegangen sind spter ein super Gefhl zu haben aber wenn manches nicht so gelaufen ist wie man sich es vorgestellt hat dann hat man erst ein bldes Gefhl auch wenn es vielleicht nicht ganz so schlimm war :Smilie:

----------


## Rabenfrau

Dieses Jahr gibt es aber auffllig viele negative Rckmeldungen, sowohl hier im Forum (im Vergleich zu den TMS-Threads der Vorjahre) als auch von Leuten mit denen ich mich persnlich unterhalten habe. Ich glaube nicht, dass das alles nur subjektives Empfinden ist oder die Leute ihre Leistung absichtlich runterspielen wollen...

Bei mir lief es leider auch ziemlich schlecht, und das meine ich wirklich so! Bei meinem Abischnitt (1,9) msste ich schon ein absolutes Spitzenergebnis im TMS erreichen um ne reelle Chance zu haben, und ich denke mal das kann ich jetzt echt vergessen!  :Frown:  
Am frustrierendsten war fr mich, dass ich gerade bei meinen "starken" Untertests Schlauchfiguren und Figuren lernen so versagt habe. Da hatte ich zuhause beim ben fast immer die volle Punktzahl, und im echten Test lief es dann einfach nur katastrophal.  :Wand: 

Naja, abhaken und weitermachen... ich bereite mich jetzt intensiv auf dem MED-AT in Wien und den Ham.-Nat. in den Magdeburg vor. Falls sie mich berhaupt einladen und der NC nicht noch weiter in die Hhe schnellt... *seufz*

----------


## Kuranado

Man knnte ja nur hoffen, dass der Test tatschlich dieses Jahr schwerer war und die meisten deswegen nicht ein so gutes Ergebnis erziehlen. Damit ist das eigene Ergebnis ja auch ein ganz anderes.. und anscheinend gab es dieses Jahr tatschlich viele negative Rckmeldungen, auch hab ich desfteren gehrt, dass sich einige nicht mal auf den TMS vorbereitet haben.. Was soll's, mehr als hoffen knnen wir nun eh nicht machen. Nur noch 45 Tage  :Top:

----------


## Kuranado

Man knnte ja nur hoffen, dass der Test tatschlich dieses Jahr schwerer war und die meisten deswegen nicht ein so gutes Ergebnis erziehlen. Damit ist das eigene Ergebnis ja auch ein ganz anderes.. und anscheinend gab es dieses Jahr tatschlich viele negative Rckmeldungen, auch hab ich desfteren gehrt, dass sich einige nicht mal auf den TMS vorbereitet haben.. Was soll's, mehr als hoffen knnen wir nun eh nicht machen. Nur noch 45 Tage  :Top:

----------


## toni332012

> Nur noch 45 Tage


Ich hoff ja, dass die Ergebnisse schon am 27.06. drin sind  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 
Die machen doch am Wochenende eh nix  :was ist das...?:

----------


## schokki

> Ich hoff ja, dass die Ergebnisse schon am 27.06. drin sind 
> Die machen doch am Wochenende eh nix


Das hoffe ich auch so sehr  :Top: 
Ich will nicht mehr warten  :kotzen:

----------


## eliya

Ich htte mal eine Frage.. Ist es schlimm wenn man beim konzentrierten und sorgfltigen Arbeiten beim anstreichen der Kstchen bisschen ber die Kstchen hinausgelangt ist?

----------


## Kuranado

> Ich htte mal eine Frage.. Ist es schlimm wenn man beim konzentrierten und sorgfltigen Arbeiten beim anstreichen der Kstchen bisschen ber die Kstchen hinausgelangt ist?


Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt.. Auerdem, zhlen die das als Fehler wenn man ein Ksten 2 mal durchgestrichen hat ? Der eine strich war dann bei mir ziemlich klein geraten und dann hab ich direkt einen richtigen gemacht. Aber wenn ich so berlege, dann ja, wegen auch sorgfltig arbeiten :/

----------


## eliya

Aber das passiert doch jedem oder dass man ber die Kstchen kommt man soll ja dabei nur nicht in andere Zeilen oder Zeichen kommen oder?

----------


## monkey10

> Ich htte mal eine Frage.. Ist es schlimm wenn man beim konzentrierten und sorgfltigen Arbeiten beim anstreichen der Kstchen bisschen ber die Kstchen hinausgelangt ist?


Ich mach mir sorgen dass ich beim antwortbogen zu lange striche beim ankreuzen meiner Antwort gemacht habe. Die gehen ein bisschen ber das Kstchen. Aber es soll ja nur eindeutig erkennbar sein dass das jeweilige Kstchen gemeint ist, also will man nur nicht dass andere Kstchen mit angestrichen werden oder?

----------


## eliya

Ja das geht schon das ist doch im Grunde unvermeidbar

----------


## JSL

Ob ber das Kstchen hinaus oder doppelt, vllig egal. Der Konz.-Test wird von nem Computer ausgewertet, der jedes Kstchen, dass zu mind. 50% getroffen wurde als "markiert" erkennt. Also besser doppelt und dreifach, als nur halb getroffen! :hmmm...:

----------


## eliya

boa danke hatte grad bissl panik geschoben haha :Smilie:

----------


## neelia00

Hallo  :Smilie: 

Bin seit ner Weile hier still und heimlich Mitleser und wollte mich nun doch mal uern (und den ein oder anderen Gedankengang besttigen) ;)

Hab auch am TMS teilgenommen und mich richtig viel ca 5 Wochen vorbereitet, vorher nur sporadisch...hatte das Gefhl, gut vorbereitet zu sein und war am Testtag doch berrumpelt  :Big Grin: 
Meine guten Untertests (Schlauchfiguren, Konzentrationstest, Figuren und Fakten, Textverstndnis) liefen eher mittelgut, der Rest na ja und Mathe war bei mir eine einzige Katastrophe, obwohl ich da vorher immer ca.12-16 Punkte geschafft hatte (mein schlechtester Untertests^^)....also fand es extrem schwer im Vergleich zu den OV und besttige euren Eindruck da voll und ganz  :Big Grin: 

Ich hoffe wie ihr, dass es echt allen mehr oder weniger so ging und wir im Vergleich nicht so schlecht abschneiden ;)
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt^^

----------


## Sternchenhase

Habe mich gerade durch den 2013ener Thread geqult und dieses Jahr schien es tatschlich schwieriger zu sein, allerdings ist das ja immer sehr subjektiv...
Hat hier eigentlich noch irgendwer eine Ahnung von den Fakten? Die in den letzten Jahren haben immer versucht, alle zusammen zu bekommen, vielleicht bekommen wir das ja auch hin.

Die erste Gruppe bestand aus 
Frommann-ca.25?-?-Vegetarierin-Schilddrsentumor
Gottlieb-ca.25?-Produktdesigner/-entwickler-lispelt-Mukoviszidose
Bischof-ca.25?-Werbetexterin (oder so  :bhh: )-zittert-Keuchhusten

Und eine Frau Steiger-ca. x?-Altenpflegerin-Linkshnderin-Multiple Sklerose (4. Gruppe)

Eine Frau Nebel war die Erste in der 5. Gruppe.

Oh je- fast alles wieder vergessen  :Nixweiss: . Bei euch?

----------


## neelia00

In der 5. Gruppe war ein Herr Hagel (? Irgendein Niederschlag), alleinstehend und Schuhmacher?, eine Frau Sonne mit einer Rippenfellentzndung und die war Kostmentwerferin, geschieden. Frau Nebel war Schneiderin/Nherin und zweisprachig. 
In der 4. Gruppe gab es noch eine Frau Grube (r)?, Witwe ...?, nen Herr Berg? Oje, keine Ahnung^^
Die 2. Gruppe waren doch Tiere als Namen? Falke, Gans und Kauz...Kauz war schielender Schweier und Gans Heizungsbauer?^^

----------


## schokki

Ich ergnz mal ein wenig ;)

Frommann-ca.25?- Graphikerin -Vegetarierin-Schilddrsentumor
Gottlieb-ca.25?-Produktdesigner/-entwickler-lispelt-Mukoviszidose
Bischof-ca.25?-Werbetexterin- zittert-Keuchhusten

Falke - Mechatroniker - schchtern - Wirbelfraktur
Gans - Heizungsbauer - arbeitslos - Milzriss
Kauz - Schweier - schielend - Herzmuskelentzndung

Wazlawik - Sportlehrer - Zwilling - Tuberkulose
Kowalski - Tnzerin - nikotinabhngig -


Steiger-ca. x?-Altenpflegerin-Linkshnderin-Multiple Sklerose
Bermann - Hautarzt - 
Grube -   -   Witwe - 

Nebel - Schneiderin - zweisprachig - Keuchhusten
Hagel - Schuhmacher - alleinstehend - Tetanus
Sonne - Kostumentwerferin - geschieden - Rippenfellentzndung

----------


## wolkenkranich6

Frommann-ca.25?- Graphikerin -Vegetarierin-Schilddrsentumor
Gottlieb-ca.25?-Produktdesigner/-entwickler-lispelt-Mukoviszidose
Bischof-ca.25?-Werbetexterin- zittert-Keuchhusten

Falke - Mechatroniker - schchtern - Wirbelfraktur
Gans - Heizungsbauer - arbeitslos - Milzriss
Kauz - Schweier - schielend - Herzmuskelentzndung

Wazlawik - Sportlehrer - Zwilling - Tuberkulose
Kowalski - Tnzerin - nikotinabhngig - 
*Bin mir nich sicher, aber war Novak nicht die Tnzerin? Und Kowalski der Fitnesstrainer oder so? Oder verwechsle ich etwas?* 


Steiger-ca. x?-Altenpflegerin-Linkshnderin-Multiple Sklerose
Bergmann - Hautarzt - *privatversichert?*
Grube - - Witwe - *Heilpdagogin und hatte irgendwas am Auge/Netzhaut*

Nebel - Schneiderin - zweisprachig - Keuchhusten
Hagel - Schuhmacher - alleinstehend - Tetanus
Sonne - Kostumentwerferin - geschieden - Rippenfellentzndung


Meine Angaben sind dick gedruck und ohne Gewhr  :Big Grin:

----------


## mtz93x

Ich meine auch, dass Novak Tnzerin war und Kowalski der Fitnesstrainer.

Der Hausarzt/Hautarzt (ich habs als hausarzt in erinnerung) war definitiv privatversichert. Das war das einzige, was ich mir auf Anhieb merken konnte. Und ja, die Heilpdagogin hatte was am Auge  :Big Grin:

----------


## schokki

jep, das mit Kowalski und Novak stimmt..Die Gruppe konnte ich mir nicht wirklich merken :/

----------


## clarmar

Hallo an alle  :Smilie: 

Ich war bis jetzt nur eine stille Mitleserin habe aber auch den TMS absolviert und eher gemischte Gefhle. Das ben zu haue lief meiner Meinung nach besser als im Test selbst, trotzdem kann ich meine Leistung schlecht einschtzen und warte jetzt super ungeduldig ob es bei mir gereicht hat....

Zu dem Konzentrationstest: Ich meine auch das Novak die Tnzerin war und Grube eine Netzhautablsung hatte, aber eigentlich habe ich eine Frage an alle Altabiturienten:

Bei einigen Unis endet die Bewerbungsfirst fr Altabiturienten schon am 31.5 und die Nachreichfrist eher als wir die TMS Ergebnisse bekommen. Bei Hochschulstart steht zwar, dass die Reihenfolge der Unis noch gendert werden kann, wenn wir da Ergebniss bekommen, aber wird dann noch unser Ergebnis angerechnet?

----------


## wolkenkranich6

> Bei einigen Unis endet die Bewerbungsfirst fr Altabiturienten schon am 31.5 und die Nachreichfrist eher als wir die TMS Ergebnisse bekommen. Bei Hochschulstart steht zwar, dass die Reihenfolge der Unis noch gendert werden kann, wenn wir da Ergebniss bekommen, aber wird dann noch unser Ergebnis angerechnet?



Naja wre ja unlogisch wenn nicht. Du schickst deine genderte Reihenfolge + dein TMS Ergebnis hin und dann wird das auch noch beachtet soferns fristgereicht eingereicht wird.

----------


## Sternchenhase

WIr haben tatschlich fast alle geschafft  :Party: !
Es fehlen noch: Alter von allen auer Gruppe 1, Kowalski und die Diagnose vom privatversicherten Hausarzt  :Grinnnss!: 
Fllt noch jemandem was ein??

Frommann -ca.25- Graphikerin -Vegetarierin- Schilddrsentumor
Gottlieb -ca.25 -Produktentwickler-lispelt- Mukoviszidose
Bischof-ca.25- Werbetexterin- zittert- Keuchhusten

Falke – ca.30- Mechatroniker - schchtern - Wirbelfraktur
Gans- ca. 30- Heizungsbauer - arbeitslos - Milzriss
Kauz- ca. 30- Schweier - schielend - Herzmuskelentzndung

Wazlawik – ca.40- Sportlehrer - Zwilling - Tuberkulose
Novak - ca.40-Tnzerin - nikotinabhngig – Schdel-Hirn-Trauma
Kowalsi -ca.40- Fitnesstrainer-?X?-?X?

Steiger -ca. 50-Altenpflegerin-Linkshnderin-Multiple Sklerose
Bergmann -ca. 50- Hautarzt - privatversichert-?X?
Grube -ca. 50-Witwe - Heilpdagogin - Netzhautablsung

Nebel -ca.60 -Schneiderin - zweisprachig - Keuchhusten
Hagel -ca.60 - Schuhmacher - alleinstehend - Tetanus
Sonne -ca.60 - Kostmentwerferin - geschieden - Rippenfellentzndung

----------


## el suenio

Frommann	25 Jahre	Grafikerin, Vegetarierin, Schilddrsentumor
Gottlieb	25 Jahre	Produktdesigner, lispelt, Mucoviszidose
Bischhof	25 Jahre	Werbetexterin, zittert, Keuchhusten

Falke		30 Jahre	Mechatroniker, schchtern, Wirbelfraktur
Gans		30 Jahre	Heizungsbauer, arbeitslos, Milzriss
Kauz		30 Jahre	Schweier, schielt, Herzmuskelentzndung

Wazlawick	40 Jahre	Sportlehrer, Zwilling, Tuberkulose
Novak	40 Jahre	Tnzerin, nikotinabhngig, SH-Trauma
Kowalski	40 Jahre	Fitnesstrainer, farbenblind

Steiger	55 Jahre	Altenpflegerin, Linkshnderin, Multiple Sklerose
Bergmann	55 Jahre	Hausarzt, privatversichert
Grube	55 Jahre	Heilpdagogin, verwitwet, Netzhautablsung

Nebel		60 Jahre	Schneiderin, zweisprachig, Heuschnupfen
Hagel		60 Jahre	Schuhmacher, alleinstehend, Tetanus
Sonne	60 Jahre	Kostmbildnerin, geschieden, Rippenfellentzndung

----------


## el suenio

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Diagnose vom Hausarzt und von Kowalski. Und Nebel hatte keinen Keuchhusten, sondern Heuschnupfen. Den Keuchhusten hatte ja schon Bischhof.

----------


## skyman

Das ihr euch daran noch erinnern knnt, RESPEKT! Ich hatte schon am Testtag in der Reproduktionsphase Schwierigkeiten mir was zusammenzureimen  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Das ihr euch daran noch erinnern knnt, RESPEKT! Ich hatte schon am Testtag in der Reproduktionsphase Schwierigkeiten mir was zusammenzureimen


Wem sagst du das  :EEK!:  . Und ich komme einfach nicht drauf, was der Hausarzt hatte. Ich WUSSTE es  :Wand:

----------


## el suenio

> Und ich komme einfach nicht drauf, was der Hausarzt hatte. Ich WUSSTE es


Jap, ich hab es auch gewusst, aber im Moment ist es weg. Ich wei noch genau, dass der bei mir am Bgelbrett stand, aber was der nun hatte, wei ich jetzt nicht mehr  :Grinnnss!:  Vllt. fllt es mir wieder ein. Und Kowalski sitzt auf meinem Klo und kann sich die Farbe der Kloschssel nicht merken (=farbenbild), aber auch da kann ich mich im Moment nicht mehr erinnern  :Big Grin:

----------


## Carma111

Hi 😊 also wenn ich mich ned ganz tusche, dann hatte der Hausarzt einen Schlsselbeinbruch....

----------


## eliya

Hatte der fitnesstrainer nicht irgendetwas mit der Bandscheibe?

----------


## eliya

Nein der hatte was mit der Lunge fllt mir grad ein

----------


## eliya

Der fitnesstrainer hatte eine lungenembolie

----------


## Schle

> Hi 😊 also wenn ich mich ned ganz tusche, dann hatte der Hausarzt einen Schlsselbeinbruch....


Meine ich auch so zu erinnern!  :Grinnnss!: 

Und die Lungenembolie des Fitnesstrainers msste auch hinkommen, bei mir ist er vom Laufband geplumpst und hatte Atemprobleme..

----------


## eliya

Ja haha bei mir hat er Gewichte gestemmt und war dann voll auer Puste..

----------


## toni332012

Ich hab die Warterei so satt :dagegen:  :Wand: 

Noch 39 Tage (wenn wir Glck haben)  :Jump:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Genial- alles da  ::-winky:  !

Frommann-ca.25 Jahre-Grafikerin-Vegetarierin-Schilddrsentumor
Gottlieb-ca.25-Jahre Produktdesigner-lispelt-Mucoviszidose
Bischof-ca.25 Jahre-Werbetexterin-zittert-Keuchhusten

Falke-ca.30 Jahre-Mechatroniker, schchtern, Wirbelfraktur
Gans-ca.30 Jahre-Heizungsbauer, arbeitslos, Milzriss
Kauz-ca.30 Jahre-Schweier, schielt, Herzmuskelentzndung

Wazlawick-ca.40 Jahre-Sportlehrer-Zwilling-Tuberkulose
Novak-ca.40 Jahre-Tnzerin, nikotinabhngig-Schdel-Hirn-Trauma
Kowalski-ca.40 Jahre-Fitnesstrainer-farbenblind-Lungenembolie

Steiger-ca.55 Jahre-Altenpflegerin-Linkshnderin-Multiple Sklerose
Bergmann-ca.55 Jahre-Hausarzt-privatversichert-Schlsselbeinbruch
Grube-ca.55 Jahre-Heilpdagogin-verwitwet-Netzhautablsung

Nebel-ca.60 Jahre-Schneiderin, zweisprachig-Heuschnupfen
Hagel-ca.60 Jahre-Schuhmacher-alleinstehend-Tetanus
Sonne-ca.60 Jahre-Kostmbildnerin-geschieden-Rippenfellentzndung

Ja, das dauert einfach zu lange  :grrrr....: . Ich wei berhaupt nicht, worauf ich mich einstellen soll! *grummel*

----------


## toni332012

> Ja, das dauert einfach zu lange . Ich wei berhaupt nicht, worauf ich mich einstellen soll! *grummel*


Geht mir genauso, spiele jeden Tag alle mglichen Szenarien gedanklich durch.. Auch wenn das jetzt ein wenig bld klingt  :Woow:

----------


## Kuranado

Ich gehe mittlerweile auch immer jedmgliches Szenario durch: was passiert wenn der TMS so richtig scheisse geworden ist ? Was mach ich dann ? Und so weiter :/
Es nervt total und ich freu mich alleine schon aufs Ergebnis weil die Ungewissheit dann wenigstens weg ist !

----------


## fab95

sorry leute , aber was man hier so liest ist schon erstaunlich...
ihr wnscht euch das versagen mglichst vieler anderer damit ihr besser abschneidet, oder zumindest einige hier . das steigert meine vorfreude auf meine knftigen kommilitonen ungemein.
ich hab 1,1 im abi , wollte mir den tms mal anschauen und kann das verzweifeln von so vielen garnicht nachvollziehen..
das war doch echt berhaupt nicht schwer, natrlich nur mit der richtigen vorbereitung , und so viel neues war auch nicht dabei.
mathe war nicht einfach aber wer wirklich medizin studieren mchte und schon so eine chance bekommt wie mit dem tms sollte das echt hinbekommen. denkt hier jemand das wird einfacher ? 
einfach zusammenreien und mehr lernen fr nchstes jahr ! die schuld liegt nur bei euch selbst. 
trotzdem wnsche ich allen viel glck ! ciao

----------


## wolkenkranich6

> sorry leute , aber was man hier so liest ist schon erstaunlich...
> ihr wnscht euch das versagen mglichst vieler anderer damit ihr besser abschneidet, oder zumindest einige hier . das steigert meine vorfreude auf meine knftigen kommilitonen ungemein.
> ich hab 1,1 im abi , wollte mir den tms mal anschauen und kann das verzweifeln von so vielen garnicht nachvollziehen..
> das war doch echt berhaupt nicht schwer, natrlich nur mit der richtigen vorbereitung , und so viel neues war auch nicht dabei.
> mathe war nicht einfach aber wer wirklich medizin studieren mchte und schon so eine chance bekommt wie mit dem tms sollte das echt hinbekommen. denkt hier jemand das wird einfacher ? 
> einfach zusammenreien und mehr lernen fr nchstes jahr ! die schuld liegt nur bei euch selbst. 
> trotzdem wnsche ich allen viel glck ! ciao


Naja, du kannst das verzweifeln nicht verstehen, weil du davon nicht abhngig bist. 
Natrlich war nix neues dabei, aber das z.B. die Figuren schwerer waren als die in den Vorbereitungsbchern lsst sich nicht verleugnen. 
Bin mir auch relativ sicher, dass der TMS nicht viel ber den Studienerfolg aussagt. Kenn' auch Leute, die nen kack TMS hatten und trotzdem erfolgreich Medizin studieren.

Auerdem rhrt die Verzweiflung daraus, dass man eben NICHT einfach frs nchste Jahr nochmal lernen kann, denn es wird kein nchstes Mal geben. Wer einmal den TMS verkackt, hat fr immer Pech gehabt.

Und nun troll woanders

----------


## beachboijoni

> sorry leute , aber was man hier so liest ist schon erstaunlich...
> ihr wnscht euch das versagen mglichst vieler anderer damit ihr besser abschneidet, oder zumindest einige hier . das steigert meine vorfreude auf meine knftigen kommilitonen ungemein.
> ich hab 1,1 im abi , wollte mir den tms mal anschauen und kann das verzweifeln von so vielen garnicht nachvollziehen..
> das war doch echt berhaupt nicht schwer, natrlich nur mit der richtigen vorbereitung , und so viel neues war auch nicht dabei.
> mathe war nicht einfach aber wer wirklich medizin studieren mchte und schon so eine chance bekommt wie mit dem tms sollte das echt hinbekommen. denkt hier jemand das wird einfacher ? 
> einfach zusammenreien und mehr lernen fr nchstes jahr ! die schuld liegt nur bei euch selbst. 
> trotzdem wnsche ich allen viel glck ! ciao


du bist sicherlich eh nur ein troll, aber falls nicht solltest du aufgrund deiner empathielosigkeit und arroganz ganz sicher nicht medizin studieren.

----------


## eliya

Dass welche berhaupt mit 1,1 den tms machen und dann welche runtermachen die sich einfach sorgen und Gedanken machen weil sie eben nicht mit super Chancen da stehen.. Von Empathie und Verstndnis keine spur aber dann auch noch Arzt werden wollen Hmm..

----------


## fab95

achso so ist das also  :Smilie:  
1. ich habe meine meinung und dazu stehe ich , ist ja schlielich ein freies forum und warum ich ein troll sein soll versteh ich auch nicht wirklich aber ok .
2. es sollten sich berhaupt garnicht alle angesprochen fhlen ... nur die so komisches zeug von sich geben.
3. gut das du nicht zu entscheiden hast wer medizin studiert und wer nicht, und seit wann eine vorraussetzung fr das studium empathie ist wrde ich auch gerne mal wissen , mit quellenangabe bitte  :Smilie:  

ciao
 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Kretschmann

> 3. gut das du nicht zu entscheiden hast wer medizin studiert und wer nicht, und seit wann eine vorraussetzung fr das studium empathie ist wrde ich auch gerne mal wissen , mit quellenangabe bitte


Immerhin schafft(e) es Dexter ja auch ohne.  :Grins:

----------


## fab95

> Immerhin schafft(e) es Dexter ja auch ohne.


haha genau , und dr. house auch  :hmmm...:

----------


## Matzexc1

Empathie ist keine Voraussetzung(sehe ich jeden Tag im Hrsaal),aber ohne kann es im Krankenhaus sehr unfreundlich werden.

----------


## RaKiPyt

> sorry leute , aber was man hier so liest ist schon erstaunlich...
> ihr wnscht euch das versagen mglichst vieler anderer damit ihr besser abschneidet, oder zumindest einige hier . das steigert meine vorfreude auf meine knftigen kommilitonen ungemein.
> ich hab 1,1 im abi , wollte mir den tms mal anschauen und kann das verzweifeln von so vielen garnicht nachvollziehen..
> das war doch echt berhaupt nicht schwer, natrlich nur mit der richtigen vorbereitung , und so viel neues war auch nicht dabei.
> mathe war nicht einfach aber wer wirklich medizin studieren mchte und schon so eine chance bekommt wie mit dem tms sollte das echt hinbekommen. denkt hier jemand das wird einfacher ? 
> einfach zusammenreien und mehr lernen fr nchstes jahr ! die schuld liegt nur bei euch selbst. 
> trotzdem wnsche ich allen viel glck ! ciao


also ich muss sagen, dass ich seinen ersten Satz noch einigermaen sinnvoll finde, denn niemand sollte jemand anderem einen schlechten TMS wnschen, denn jeder verfolgt den Traum Medizin zu studieren und wieso muss der Egoist in einem immer recht behalten?!

Was den Teil danach betrifft: Hast du - mit Verlaub gesagt - ein Rad ab?
Was soll das denn Leute mit deinen Pseudotricks und -tipps irgendwie zu verwirren und Leute die eh schon darunter leiden, dass sie vielleicht keinen Platz bekommen zu defamieren.
Menschen mit dieser Einstellung sind der Grund, warum die Mediziner im Volksmund als arrogant und nicht bodenstndig bezeichnet werden. Und wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass viele genauso sein werden, dann mchte ich eigentlich nur ungern als Mediziner in Deutschland arbeiten...

Armes Deutschland  :Frown:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

@fab Schon ein Ding hier andere fuer ihren Schrieb zu kritisieren und dann selber so ne Guelle zu produzieren.

----------


## Matzexc1

> @fab Schon ein Ding hier andere fuer ihren Schrieb zu kritisieren und dann selber so ne Guelle zu produzieren.


 :Gefllt mir!: 

@fab: 
Fang du erst mal mit deinem Studium an. Und was Doktor House angeht:
Er benimmt sich zwar wie ein Arsch,aber er riskiert fr seine Patienten alles. 
Ich wnsche dir jedenfalls viel Spass fr deine erste Famulatur.

----------


## Kuranado

> @fab: 
> Fang du erst mal mit deinem Studium an. Und was Doktor House angeht:
> Er benimmt sich zwar wie ein Arsch,aber er riskiert fr seine Patienten alles. 
> Ich wnsche dir jedenfalls viel Spass fr deine erste Famulatur.


Leute, Dr.House ist nur eine fiktive Person ! Glaubt ihr im erst es gibt rzte die so mit ihren Patienten umgehen ? Ich glaub kaum dass der Arbeitsgeber das gerne sieht. Und wenn der eine Typ meint so arrogant sein zu mssen, dann ist es so. Es gibt immer solche Leute die dadurch ihr Ego pushen. Und teilweise hat er ja recht. Also, ist er hier unntig sich wegen irgendwelchen fiktiven Personen zu streiten. Ich vertrete aber auch die Ansicht, das Empathie dazu gehrt und ich will auch nicht wirklich mit solchen arroganten Personen studieren aber Hey, mit denen muss man ja auch nichts unternehmen  :Smilie:  !

----------


## Matzexc1

> Leute, Dr.House ist nur eine fiktive Person ! Glaubt ihr im erst es gibt rzte die so mit ihren Patienten umgehen ? Ich glaub kaum dass der Arbeitsgeber das gerne sieht. Und wenn der eine Typ meint so arrogant sein zu mssen, dann ist es so. Es gibt immer solche Leute die dadurch ihr Ego pushen. Und teilweise hat er ja recht. Also, ist er hier unntig sich wegen irgendwelchen fiktiven Personen zu streiten. Ich vertrete aber auch die Ansicht, das Empathie dazu gehrt und ich will auch nicht wirklich mit solchen arroganten Personen studieren aber Hey, mit denen muss man ja auch nichts unternehmen  !


 :Gefllt mir!:  :Gefllt mir!:

----------


## eliya

> Leute, Dr.House ist nur eine fiktive Person ! Glaubt ihr im erst es gibt rzte die so mit ihren Patienten umgehen ? Ich glaub kaum dass der Arbeitsgeber das gerne sieht. Und wenn der eine Typ meint so arrogant sein zu mssen, dann ist es so. Es gibt immer solche Leute die dadurch ihr Ego pushen. Und teilweise hat er ja recht. Also, ist er hier unntig sich wegen irgendwelchen fiktiven Personen zu streiten. Ich vertrete aber auch die Ansicht, das Empathie dazu gehrt und ich will auch nicht wirklich mit solchen arroganten Personen studieren aber Hey, mit denen muss man ja auch nichts unternehmen  !


 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## fab95

man macht ihr hier ein fa auf , htte ich mal lieber schreiben sollen " hoffe es waren diese jahr extra viele schlechte dabei damit mein schlechtes ergebniss besser gewichtet wird." htte ich von allen zustimmung erhalten und mitleid, schreibt man das gegenteil wird man gechtet , go figure

ich bin schon im zweiten monat des kpp , und alles luft supi , kranken leuten helfen ist was tolles , wische auch gerne deren scheie weg , aber hier zu erzhlen es war ja so unfair und so schwer dieses jahr stimmt einfach nicht. nicht mehr und nicht weniger habe ich behauptet 

damit verabschiede ich mich aus dieser diskussion . wnsche trotzdem allen viel glck wie schon vorhin

----------


## Matzexc1

Der eine empfindet die Prfung auf die eine Weise der andere auf eine andere.

----------


## eliya

> man macht ihr hier ein fa auf , htte ich mal lieber schreiben sollen " hoffe es waren diese jahr extra viele schlechte dabei damit mein schlechtes ergebniss besser gewichtet wird." htte ich von allen zustimmung erhalten und mitleid, schreibt man das gegenteil wird man gechtet , go figure
> 
> ich bin schon im zweiten monat des kpp , und alles luft supi , kranken leuten helfen ist was tolles , wische auch gerne deren scheie weg , aber hier zu erzhlen es war ja so unfair und so schwer dieses jahr stimmt einfach nicht. nicht mehr und nicht weniger habe ich behauptet 
> 
> damit verabschiede ich mich aus dieser diskussion . wnsche trotzdem allen viel glck wie schon vorhin


Dass du deine Meinung zum Test schreibst ist ja berhaupt nicht schlimm ich fand den Test bis auf 1-2 untertests auch eigentlich gut jeder empfindet es eben anders ist ja vollkommen normal.. Aber zu behaupten man sei ja nur selber schuld und man solle sich frs nchste mal einfach besser vorbereiten (zumal es nicht mal ein nchstes mal gibt ) ist das was den ein oder anderen hier bisschen aufgeregt hat aber die ganzen Diskussionen bringen ja jetzt sowieso nichts denn wir knnen letztendlich nichts mehr ndern..

----------


## fab95

ja das mit dem wiederholen war unglcklich formuliert , es geht natrlich nur einmal aber das war eher auf das ganze bezogen.
es gibt so viele mglichkeiten , hamnat, sterreich , pmu, kassel med school , bulgarien , rumnien , riga kann ich sehr empfehlen da meine sis dort studiert mit 2,8 und es ihr sehr gut gefllt  ...
wenn man will schafft man alles... das war meine message und kein pseudotrick  :Smilie: 
sorry wenn es jemanden persnlich angegriffen hat !

----------


## toni332012

Frag mich nur wann hier jemand geuert hat, dass er hofft die Anderen waren schlecht?! Ist mir nicht aufgefallen .. Aber egal!
Was willst du eigentlich hier im Thema, wenn du nur Sprche klopfst?
Wenn ich schon sowas lese, wie "ich hab mir den TMS mal angeguckt", ernsthaft? Du hast 50 frs angucken bezahlt? 
Dann will ich dir nur mal sagen, dass es hier viele User gibt, die sich den Popo beim lernen aufgerissen haben und viel Zeit, Energie und Geld investiert haben. Ist ja nicht so, dass hier manch einer dabei ist, der vielleicht schon ein paar Jhrchen aus der Schule raus ist und es denjenigen vielleicht minimal schwerer fllt als einem Oberstufenschler!
Das die Aufgaben im Test selbst als schwerer empfunden werden als in den bungen ist nichts neues, dies wurde auch schon in den vergangenen Jahren geuert. Ob es nun wirklich der Fall ist oder an der Testsituation liegt spielt dabei jetzt keine Rolle.
Fakt ist, wenn du das "Gejammer" hier nicht lesen willst, dann lass es doch auch!
Ich persnlich fieber der Ergebnisbekanntgabe entgegen. 
Entweder hat es sich gelohnt und es reicht oder eben nicht. Aber ich kann mir sicher sein, dass ich bei der Vorbereitung und im Test mein Bestes gegeben habe, so wie viele Andere auch!

----------


## fab95

blabla, nur polemik die von dir kommt toni, ich habe meine erfahrung zum tms niedergeschrieben genau wie du deine, ja ich habe einfach so mitgeschrieben , mein geld oder ? 
mach doch bitte ein bisschen locker 




> Man knnte ja nur hoffen, dass der Test tatschlich dieses Jahr schwerer war und die meisten deswegen nicht ein so gutes Ergebnis erziehlen. Damit ist das eigene Ergebnis ja auch ein ganz anderes.. und anscheinend gab es dieses Jahr tatschlich viele negative Rckmeldungen, auch hab ich desfteren gehrt, dass sich einige nicht mal auf den TMS vorbereitet haben..


hier ein z.b. direkt ber einer deiner posts auf den du sogar geamtwortet hast  :schnarch...:

----------


## eliya

Aber darum geht es doch im tms um Konkurrenz je schlechter die anderen sind desto besser stehen die eigenen Chancen das bedeuten die prozentrnge deswegen ist es klar dass jeder hofft besser als die anderen gewesen zu sein denn genau das bedeutet der Test und wer was anderes behauptet der tut entweder so oder ihm ist der Test egal

----------


## toni332012

Seh da immer noch nichts, was aussieht wie " ich hoffe die anderen waren schlecht, damit ich gut bin" (evtl. um meine eigene Unfhigkeit/Faulheit zu kompensieren)
Man wnscht sich natrlich besser als die Meisten zu sein, wenn man dementsprechend dafr gearbeitet hat! Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied! Jeder wie er es verdient.. Ein paar fallen halt durchs Raster.

Achja und ich "Blabla" dich mal gleich. Respektloses Frchtchen!
Wenn ich dir gegenber feindselig eingestellt wre, htte ich was ganz anderes geschrieben! Fand einfach nur deine uerung unpassend. Meine Meinung.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

@fab Das was du da zitierst beschreibt das Prinzip des TMS..das ist keine Bswilligkeit der Teilnehmer, so luft das Ding nunmal. Die Ergebnisse der Teilnehmer werden verglichen und ins Verhltnis gesetzt..es wird ja quasi nur bewertet ob man besser/schlechter als andere war..

----------


## eliya

> @fab Das was du da zitierst beschreibt das Prinzip des TMS..das ist keine Bswilligkeit der Teilnehmer, so luft das Ding nunmal. Die Ergebnisse der Teilnehmer werden verglichen und ins Verhltnis gesetzt..es wird ja quasi nur bewertet ob man besser/schlechter als andere war..


Genau das meine ich.. JEDER hofft besser als die anderen zu sein deswegen geht man doch berhaupt zum Test

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Nuja, wenn der TMS tatschlich Wert fr ihn htte und er ihn fr die Zulassung zum Studium brauchen wrde, htte er vllt nicht so nen Stuss geschrieben. So ist es natrlich immer leicht ber andere zu urteilen und ihnen zu unterstellen, sie wrden nicht ihr bestes geben.

----------


## toni332012

> Nuja, wenn der TMS tatschlich Wert fr ihn htte und er ihn fr die Zulassung zum Studium brauchen wrde, htte er vllt nicht so nen Stuss geschrieben. So ist es natrlich immer leicht ber andere zu urteilen und ihnen zu unterstellen, sie wrden nicht ihr bestes geben.



 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## el suenio

Was gibt es denn hier fr ein Theater  :EEK!: 
Natrlich hofft man, dass man besser war, als die anderen. So ist das nun mal im Wettbewerb. Und da wir hier festgestellt haben, dass wir irgendwie nicht so gut waren, wie erhofft, bleibt uns nur noch die Hoffnung, dass die anderen auch nicht besser oder eben schlechter waren. Aber das ist doch vollkommen normal, ich kann da nichts Schlechtes dran finden. Zumal der Test ja schon abgeschlossen ist und man deshalb sowieso nichts mehr beeinflussen kann. Auerdem funktioniert so das Leben...Es wird immer wieder Momente geben, in denen es darum geht, besser als die anderen zu sein. Jeder Sport funktioniert so. Da muss ich ja im Nachhinein auch nicht sagen "Ach was, ich wollte doch auch gar nicht gewinnen".



> man macht ihr hier ein fa auf , htte ich mal lieber schreiben sollen " hoffe es waren diese jahr extra viele schlechte dabei damit mein schlechtes ergebniss besser gewichtet wird." htte ich von allen zustimmung erhalten und mitleid, schreibt man das gegenteil wird man gechtet , go figure


Ich finde nicht, dass hier irgendjemand ein Fass aufmacht. Es kommt nur nicht gerade sehr freundlich rber, wenn man hier aufschlgt und direkt schreibt, dass man sich den TMS mal angeschaut hat, um festzustellen, dass er ja ziemlich einfach war und wir jetzt hier angeblich nur wollen, dass alle schlecht waren. Das zieht nmlich die Aussage nach sich, dass wir ja alle nur zu dumm zum Lernen waren und jetzt hoffen mssen, dass die anderen noch dmmer sind, als wir. Dass dabei jetzt keine grere Freude auf unserer Seite entsteht, sollte klar sein.

----------


## Kuranado

Das ist nunmal ein Konkurenzkampf. Als ob's beim Studium (zumindest bei der Auswahl) irgendwie anders wre. Die Leute (zumindest die meisten ;)) hoffen auf ein gutes Ergebnis um beim Studium zugelassen zu werden. Ich war nicht da um irgendwen sozusagen den Vortritt zu lassen "ach nein, ich hoffe du bist genauso gut wenn nicht besser als ich  :Smilie: " Bldsinn. Natrlich freut man sich auch fr einige Leute, keine frage, aber letzendlich ist der TMS doch nur ne Mglichkeit Konkurrenzkampf bei dem Auswahlverfahren zu umgehen bzw. seine Chancen zu verbessern.

----------


## Sternchenhase

> ja das mit dem wiederholen war unglcklich formuliert , es geht natrlich nur einmal aber das war eher auf das ganze bezogen.
> es gibt so viele mglichkeiten , hamnat, sterreich , pmu, kassel med school , bulgarien , rumnien , riga kann ich sehr empfehlen da meine sis dort studiert mit 2,8 und es ihr sehr gut gefllt  ...
> wenn man will schafft man alles... das war meine message und kein pseudotrick 
> sorry wenn es jemanden persnlich angegriffen hat !



Nur weil es viele Mglichkeiten gibt, heit es nicht, dass sie einem offen stehen.
Du wirst mich dieses Jahr auch in sterreich antreffen, und auch beim HamNat (bis 1,9 letzes Jahr) , aber das Ausland muss man sich a) leisten knnen und b) genommen werden. Ich bin z.B. in Budapest&Szeged abgelehnt worden ;) (und im Nachhinein sehr froh darber). Kassel nimmt nur Leute bis 1,6 ins Auswahlverfahren auf, die PMU hat ebenfalls sehr eigenwillige Auswahlkriterien. Und in Witten sind die Chancen auch nicht gerade gut. Fr viele ist der TMS eben die Chance schlechthin, und sind dementsprechend nervs. Du siehst, die meisten "Mglichkeiten" sind gar keine, insofern ist leicht zu verstehen, warum sich hier viele so einen Stress wegen dem Test machen.

ber sie herzuziehen, macht es wirklich nicht besser (falls das nicht deine Absicht war, war das leider nicht aus der Formulierung deines ersten Beitrags ersichtlich).

Klar, je schlechter alle anderen im Vergleich sind, desto besser ist man, aber da geht es nicht darum, dass man allen Bses wnscht, sondern, dass jeder hier einen Studienplatz haben mchte. Und das kann ich nachvollziehen  :Smilie: .

Wenn es auerdem so wre, dass alle nur hoffen wrden, dass alle anderen schlecht wren, gbe es dieses Forum nicht!
Und das fnde ich fr meinen Teil sehr schade.

----------


## EVT

Oder einen Kredit aufnehmen, wie viele User hier. Ungarn hat auch sehr undurchsichtige Aufnahmekriterien, das stimmt. Dann wuerde ich mich eher an andere Laender wenden, Rumaenien z.B., ist auch viel billiger.

----------


## RaKiPyt

> Frag mich nur wann hier jemand geuert hat, dass er hofft die Anderen waren schlecht?! Ist mir nicht aufgefallen .. Aber egal!
> Was willst du eigentlich hier im Thema, wenn du nur Sprche klopfst?
> Wenn ich schon sowas lese, wie "ich hab mir den TMS mal angeguckt", ernsthaft? Du hast 50 frs angucken bezahlt? 
> Dann will ich dir nur mal sagen, dass es hier viele User gibt, die sich den Popo beim lernen aufgerissen haben und viel Zeit, Energie und Geld investiert haben. Ist ja nicht so, dass hier manch einer dabei ist, der vielleicht schon ein paar Jhrchen aus der Schule raus ist und es denjenigen vielleicht minimal schwerer fllt als einem Oberstufenschler!
> Das die Aufgaben im Test selbst als schwerer empfunden werden als in den bungen ist nichts neues, dies wurde auch schon in den vergangenen Jahren geuert. Ob es nun wirklich der Fall ist oder an der Testsituation liegt spielt dabei jetzt keine Rolle.
> Fakt ist, wenn du das "Gejammer" hier nicht lesen willst, dann lass es doch auch!
> Ich persnlich fieber der Ergebnisbekanntgabe entgegen. 
> Entweder hat es sich gelohnt und es reicht oder eben nicht. Aber ich kann mir sicher sein, dass ich bei der Vorbereitung und im Test mein Bestes gegeben habe, so wie viele Andere auch!


Meine Rede!
Wahrscheinlich kann er auf seinem hohen Ro nicht verstehen, wie andere Leute jahre - ja fast jahrzentelang - warten mssen nur um einen Studienplatz in ihrem spteren Traumberuf zu ergattern...

----------


## EVT

Wieso Jahrzehnte? Sooo lange ist die Wartezeit ja nun auch nicht.

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Wieso Jahrzehnte? Sooo lange ist die Wartezeit ja nun auch nicht.


Noch nicht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## RaKiPyt

> Wieso Jahrzehnte? Sooo lange ist die Wartezeit ja nun auch nicht.


"fast"  :Big Grin: 
Es wird noch mit Sicherheit passieren...

----------


## franci25

Ich wei ich steige jetzt fast schon etwas spt ein aber dieses warten macht mich jetzt schon verrckt. Ich fand den TMS auch nicht super gut. Aber so wie ich das mitbekommen hab hatten die meisten bei den selben Sachen Probleme (Muster,Figuren und Mathe).  Also einfach mal abwarten. 
Hat denn hier sonst noch jmd. 1,8? Dachte eig. 80% wrden da mit viel Glck noch reichen aber bin mir nicht mehr sicher. Viele machen ja mit 1,0 oder 1,1 den tms damit sie sicher an einem Ort bleiben knnen. Ist ja auch in Ordnung nur hoffe ich, dass der nc nicht  irgendwann bei 0,x liegt. (Wie in Tbingen) Und ist sonst noch jmd in Innsbruck angemeldet ? Bzw. Beim medath ?

----------


## toni332012

> Hat denn hier sonst noch jmd. 1,8?


Nicht ganz.. 1,9 aber FSJ und Ausbildung  :hmmm...:

----------


## RaKiPyt

> Nicht ganz.. 1,9 aber FSJ und Ausbildung


Habe 1,7 und Bufdi und hoffe, dass 80% reichen!

----------


## Herbstmilch

Hallo Ihr,

ich hab ja schon vor einigen Wochen ein Kontrollblatt online gehabt, heute logge ich mich nochmal ein, man wei ja nie, sicher ist sicher :Grinnnss!: 

da steht irgendwas von Heartbleed-Bug und man soll sein Passwort ndern?? steht dass auch bei euch??

----------


## Kuranado

Wisst ihr eigentlich wie das ist, wenn man seine Studienorte nochmal wechseln mchte ? Also, macht man das dann ber Hochschulstart.de oder muss man nen Zettel zusammen mit dem Testergebniss usw. an HHS schicken?

----------


## toni332012

> Hallo Ihr,
> 
> ich hab ja schon vor einigen Wochen ein Kontrollblatt online gehabt, heute logge ich mich nochmal ein, man wei ja nie, sicher ist sicher
> 
> da steht irgendwas von Heartbleed-Bug und man soll sein Passwort ndern?? steht dass auch bei euch??


Jop steht bei mir auch, da gabs doch diesen Hacker-Angriff oder sowas hnliches. War auch in den Nachrichten und deshalb wurde empfohlen generell berall sein Passwort zu ndern. Ob du es machst oder nicht ist deine Entscheidung, aber sicher ist sicher  :hmmm...: 

Edit: nein hab grad nochmal nachgeschaut, war eine Sicherheitslcke in der Verschlsselung  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## RaKiPyt

> Hallo Ihr,
> 
> ich hab ja schon vor einigen Wochen ein Kontrollblatt online gehabt, heute logge ich mich nochmal ein, man wei ja nie, sicher ist sicher
> 
> da steht irgendwas von Heartbleed-Bug und man soll sein Passwort ndern?? steht dass auch bei euch??


Ja, die ganzen Server waren vor ein paar Wochen unsicher!
Ist zum Groteil behoben ;)
Einfach Passwort ndern  :Smilie:

----------


## Mrs. Mo

oh gott. ich komm mir gerade total schlecht mit meinen 1.9 vor... 
aber vllt klappt das ja doch noch irgendwie irgendwo.. die hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt  :Big Grin:

----------


## eliya

> oh gott. ich komm mir gerade total schlecht mit meinen 1.9 vor... 
> aber vllt klappt das ja doch noch irgendwie irgendwo.. die hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt


Keine sorge es gibt auch gengend leute ber 2,0  :Smilie:

----------


## toni332012

> oh gott. ich komm mir gerade total schlecht mit meinen 1.9 vor...


Warum?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Kretschmann

Ich hatte 2 Aspeger-Autisten mit Inselbegabung im Jahrgang und ein Hoch-oder Hchstbegabten, der Mensa-Mitglied war. Die haben in den Abiturprfungen alle 13-15pkt gehabt. Und trotzdem war bei uns 1,7 der beste Durchschnitt. Ich war wohl definitiv auf der falschen Schule.  :Xmas:

----------


## twin2

---------

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Kann einem doch egal sein, aus welchem Grund andere Medizin studieren...diejenigen, die das ohne Interesse tun werden es hchstwahrscheinlich ohnehin nicht zu Ende fhren von daher..

----------


## Mrs. Mo

An Toni.. es gibt hier ja anscheinend doch sehr viele leute, die noch so was wie eine Ausbildung, FSJ, etc. gemacht haben. ich hingegen nicht und da das ja auch alles zum Teil boniert wird, hat man ja dann doch noch bessere Chancen ;) Aber klar.. allzu schlecht steh ich auch nicht da. War halt nur mein erste Gedanke ;)

----------


## Mrs. Mo

An twin: Ja ich bin auch sehr froh darber ;)

----------


## Kuranado

Ihr fhlt euch mit einem schnitt von 1,9 schlecht.. Ich kriege gerade mal einen Schnitt von "nur" 2,0. Und obwohl dies kein schlechter Schnitt ist, fhl ich mich stndig so als obs einer wre..

----------


## toni332012

> An Toni.. es gibt hier ja anscheinend doch sehr viele leute, die noch so was wie eine Ausbildung, FSJ, etc. gemacht haben. ich hingegen nicht und da das ja auch alles zum Teil boniert wird, hat man ja dann doch noch bessere Chancen ;) Aber klar.. allzu schlecht steh ich auch nicht da. War halt nur mein erste Gedanke ;)


Also ich war auch mal an dem Punkt, als ich "nur" mit 1,9 dastand. Aber wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg. Gerade in der Ausbildung bin ich nie richtig glcklich mit dem was ich da tue. Aber ich hab ja ein Ziel vor Augen und bei mich durch.

Wart doch mal ab, vielleicht bekommst du ja ein gutes TMS Ergebnis und dann stehst du doch ganz gut da. Ansonsten FSJ kann ich nur empfehlen, war ne tolle Zeit.  :hmmm...: 

Edit: ich fhl mich mit meiner DN nicht schlecht. Ich wei zwar jetzt, dass ich stinkend faul war und mehr drin gewesen wre, aber nun ist rum. Hatte zur Schulzeit nie daran gedacht Medizin studieren zu wollen.

----------


## mtz93x

> Ihr fhlt euch mit einem schnitt von 1,9 schlecht.. Ich kriege gerade mal einen Schnitt von "nur" 2,0. Und obwohl dies kein schlechter Schnitt ist, fhl ich mich stndig so als obs einer wre..


Ich habe "nur" 2,5 oder 2,4 (stellt sich jetzt am Montag mit meiner 5. Abiprfung heraus). Mit dem TMS hatte ich nur Chancen in Heidelberg bzw. Heidelberg/Mannheim, aber den habe ich ja vermutlich verhauen ;) Wartezeit, ich komme  :Big Grin:

----------


## el suenio

> Wartezeit, ich komme


Ich sage dir, es wird schneller gehen, als du schauen kannst. Wenn ich mir berlege, dass ich jetzt schon 3 Jahre gewartet hab  :EEK!:  Aber warte erst mal ab, man wei ja nie  :hmmm...:

----------


## neelia00

> Ich habe "nur" 2,5 oder 2,4 (stellt sich jetzt am Montag mit meiner 5. Abiprfung heraus). Mit dem TMS hatte ich nur Chancen in Heidelberg bzw. Heidelberg/Mannheim, aber den habe ich ja vermutlich verhauen ;) Wartezeit, ich komme



Habe auch nur ne 2,4 :/ ich fhl mich dann wie der totale Loser unter den Brains mit 1,x ;)
Aber na ja, ich hab meine Ausbildung angefangen und dann wurde mir erstmal klar, was ich machen mchte  :Smilie:  Warten ist zwar de, aber fr mich persnlich besser als Aufgeben  :Smilie:

----------


## mtz93x

> Habe auch nur ne 2,4 :/ ich fhl mich dann wie der totale Loser unter den Brains mit 1,x ;)
> Aber na ja, ich hab meine Ausbildung angefangen und dann wurde mir erstmal klar, was ich machen mchte  Warten ist zwar de, aber fr mich persnlich besser als Aufgeben


Wenn du unter den Brains mit 1,x ein gutes Ergebnis im TMS erreicht hast, musst du dir nicht wie der totale Loser vorkommen ;) Ich teile die selbe Einstellung wie du, wenns um das Thema Warten geht

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Wenn du unter den Brains mit 1,x ein gutes Ergebnis im TMS erreicht hast, musst du dir nicht wie der totale Loser vorkommen ;) Ich teile die selbe Einstellung wie du, wenns um das Thema Warten geht


Ich habe 1,8 und warte mit euch  :bhh:

----------


## Melina93

Man ist sicher kein Brain nur weil man ein Einserabi hat und man braucht das sicher auch nicht, um zu beweisen, dass man ein Brain ist. Warten ist rgerlich, aber der Abidurchschnitt sagt doch wirklich nichts ber die Intelligenz eines Menschen aus. Hier luft alles rum, von Superbrain bis hin zu Leuten, die man kaum alleine lassen kann, weil man das Gefhl hat, dass die zu dumm fr den Alltag sind.
Ich drck euch die Daumen, dass der TMS was wird und ihr dem Studienplatz deutlich nher kommt  :Smilie:

----------


## neelia00

> Wenn du unter den Brains mit 1,x ein gutes Ergebnis im TMS erreicht hast, musst du dir nicht wie der totale Loser vorkommen ;) Ich teile die selbe Einstellung wie du, wenns um das Thema Warten geht



Deshalb hoffe ich, dass der TMS schwerer war dieses Jahr und der Eindruck der Teilnehmer darber stimmt ;) (nur, damit ich keinen Diskussionsstoff liefere:ich hoffe nicht, dass jmd versagt und schlechter ist als ich, sondern dass es insg. schlechter ausfllt, denn so ist das Gesamtergebnis fr alle positiver)

Noch 39 Tage, wenn sie sehr langsam sind!  :Big Grin:

----------


## RaKiPyt

> Noch 39 Tage, wenn sie sehr langsam sind!


Es ist  noch sooooooo lange ...  :Frown:

----------


## toni332012

> Noch 39 Tage, wenn sie sehr langsam sind!


Hoffen wir mal nicht..
36 hrt sich schner an  ::-oopss:

----------


## neelia00

> Hoffen wir mal nicht..
> 36 hrt sich schner an


Dafr bin ich auch  :Big Grin:

----------


## INDPNDNT

Hi, 
nur um noch mal sicher zu gehen:
Ich darf als Altabiturient, der 2014 den TMS gemacht hat nachtrglich noch mal meine gesamte AdH-Liste ndern, richtig?

Viele Gre

----------


## mtz93x

> Hi, 
> nur um noch mal sicher zu gehen:
> Ich darf als Altabiturient, der 2014 den TMS gemacht hat nachtrglich noch mal meine gesamte AdH-Liste ndern, richtig?
> 
> Viele Gre


Ja, das meine ich des fteren gelesen zu haben. Du musst dann glaube ich dein TMS Ergebnis zusammen mit einem Zettel mit den nderungen der Ortsprferenzen zu Hochschulstart schicken. Nagle mich aber bitte nicht auf dieser Aussage fest, ich glaube nur das so gelesen zu haben  :Big Grin:

----------


## toni332012

> Hi, 
> nur um noch mal sicher zu gehen:
> Ich darf als Altabiturient, der 2014 den TMS gemacht hat nachtrglich noch mal meine gesamte AdH-Liste ndern, richtig?
> 
> Viele Gre


Ja, kannst sogar deinen Studiengangswunsch  nochmal ndern!
Einfach bis 15.07. Ergebnis + neue Liste (formloser Brief wichtig Registriernummer drauf) an HSS senden

----------


## INDPNDNT

Vielen Dank  :Big Grin:

----------


## eliya

Hey Leute wei einer von euch ab wie viel rohpunkten man letztes jahr unter den besten 20% war? :Smilie:

----------


## schokki

Ich meine, gelesen zu haben, dass 123 Rohpunkte zu den besten 20% gehrten...

----------


## eliya

> Ich meine, gelesen zu haben, dass 123 Rohpunkte zu den besten 20% gehrten...


Ja das hab ich auch gelesen 123 rohpunkte waren ein prozentrang von 81%.. Aber ich hab mich gefragt ab wann es 80% waren :Smilie:

----------


## mtz93x

> Ja das hab ich auch gelesen 123 rohpunkte waren ein prozentrang von 81%.. Aber ich hab mich gefragt ab wann es 80% waren


dann werdens wohl 120-122 Rohpunkte gewesen sein, da in dem Punktebereich etwa ein Rohpunkt einen Prozentpunkt ausgemacht hat. Siehe diesen Thread, Seite 156  :Top:

----------


## RaKiPyt

> Ich meine, gelesen zu haben, dass 123 Rohpunkte zu den besten 20% gehrten...


Also wenn ich mal nach dem Gefhl gehe (was man ja nicht machen soll :P ) dann wrd ich sagen, dass ich etwa bei 130 Rohpunkten stehe  :Big Grin:

----------


## eliya

> Also wenn ich mal nach dem Gefhl gehe (was man ja nicht machen soll :P ) dann wrd ich sagen, dass ich etwa bei 130 Rohpunkten stehe


wenns so ist hast du bestimmt eine chance unter die besten 10% zu kommen;)
ich hoffe aber echt dass 1,1 dieses jahr fr mnchen reicht

----------


## RaKiPyt

> wenns so ist hast du bestimmt eine chance unter die besten 10% zu kommen;)
> ich hoffe aber echt dass 1,1 dieses jahr fr mnchen reicht


Das ist auch meine Hoffnung, denn die htte ich genau, wenn ich es nur bis 80+ % schaffe!

----------


## neelia00

> Also wenn ich mal nach dem Gefhl gehe (was man ja nicht machen soll :P ) dann wrd ich sagen, dass ich etwa bei 130 Rohpunkten stehe


Na, das ist doch super  :Smilie: 
Wenn ich nach meinem Gefhl gehe...na ja  :Big Grin:  Dann wird's nie was^^ 
Bei uns ist auch niemand aufgestanden/gegangen/nicht gekommen soweit ich wei, da hatte man das Gefhl, dass alle gut gelernt haben  :Big Grin:

----------


## RaKiPyt

> Na, das ist doch super 
> Wenn ich nach meinem Gefhl gehe...na ja  Dann wird's nie was^^ 
> Bei uns ist auch niemand aufgestanden/gegangen/nicht gekommen soweit ich wei, da hatte man das Gefhl, dass alle gut gelernt haben


Wird schon!
Einfach hoffen, dass alle anderen schlecht waren... (Shitstorm incoming  :Big Grin:  )
Bei uns ist einer nach 10 Minuten oder so von 2 Testleitungen rausbegleitet worden :O

----------


## eliya

wird man eigentlich zum ham nat in berlin automatisch mit der bewerbung eingeladen?

----------


## RaKiPyt

> wird man eigentlich zum ham nat in berlin automatisch mit der bewerbung eingeladen?


Meine ja!

----------


## eliya

> Das ist auch meine Hoffnung, denn die htte ich genau, wenn ich es nur bis 80+ % schaffe!


ich hab auch 1,7 und ich hoffe soooo dass 80% reichen aber erst mal berhaupt die 80% schaffen haha

----------


## wolkenkranich6

> Wird schon!
> Einfach hoffen, dass alle anderen schlecht waren... (Shitstorm incoming  )
> Bei uns ist einer nach 10 Minuten oder so von 2 Testleitungen rausbegleitet worden :O


:O
Du hast doch auch in Bonn geschrieben oder?
Hab das gar nich mitbekommen...

----------


## RaKiPyt

> :O
> Du hast doch auch in Bonn geschrieben oder?
> Hab das gar nich mitbekommen...


Ja hab ich!
Doch, der sa ganz rechts in Block C, ist rausgegangen "worden" und dann nicht mehr wiedergekommen!
Spricht fr sich, dass ich ja so super auf den Test fokussiert war  :Big Grin:

----------


## wolkenkranich6

> Ja hab ich!
> Doch, der sa ganz rechts in Block C, ist rausgegangen "worden" und dann nicht mehr wiedergekommen!
> Spricht fr sich, dass ich ja so super auf den Test fokussiert war


Und ich wohl den mega Tunnelblick. Ich sa ebenfalls im Block C. Hab aber wirklich nix mitbekommen.
Ob der wohl geschummelt hat...

----------


## mtz93x

> Und ich wohl den mega Tunnelblick. Ich sa ebenfalls im Block C. Hab aber wirklich nix mitbekommen.
> Ob der wohl geschummelt hat...


Wie will man bei Muster zuordnen schummeln? (Wird ja wohl Muster zuordnen gewesen sein, wenn er bereits nach 10min geschmissen wurde) Das einzige was mir einfallen wrde, wre der Trick mit dem Radiergummi wo ein 2 auf 2 cm groes Quadrat rausgeschnitten wurde, um den Ausschnitt allein im Blick zu haben. Aber kann mir kaum vorstellen dass man dann sofort gekickt wird.

----------


## eliya

Haha ich wurde vom testleiter einmal verwarnt weil ich einen test ausversehen aufgeschlagen habe ohne das zeichen vom testleiter :O:O nach einem kleinen herzinfarkt meinerseits gings dann wieder haha

----------


## RaKiPyt

> Wie will man bei Muster zuordnen schummeln? (Wird ja wohl Muster zuordnen gewesen sein, wenn er bereits nach 10min geschmissen wurde) Das einzige was mir einfallen wrde, wre der Trick mit dem Radiergummi wo ein 2 auf 2 cm groes Quadrat rausgeschnitten wurde, um den Ausschnitt allein im Blick zu haben. Aber kann mir kaum vorstellen dass man dann sofort gekickt wird.


Vielleicht hatte er auch nen Nervenzusammenbruch, man wei es nicht!

----------


## neelia00

> Vielleicht hatte er auch nen Nervenzusammenbruch, man wei es nicht!


Oh Gott, hoffentlich nicht  :EEK!: 

Gut, kann auch sein, dass ich in Saarbrcken nix mitbekommen habe von evtl Fehlen oder Tuschungsversuchen / Nervenzusammenbrchen...war wie aus ner Trance gerissen, als die Testleiter meinten "Weiterblttern", jedes Mal  :Big Grin:

----------


## Juliuschka

Ich war auch in Saarbrcken, und ich glaube auch, dass niemand abgebrochen hat oder rausgeworfen wurde, allerdings fand ich es immer wieder erstaunlich wenn Leute whrenddessen aufs Klo gegangen sind, ist ja schon fast wie Aufgeben  :Big Grin:  (Auer natrlich, man hatte tatschlich Zeit zu viel, was bei mir zumindest mal nicht der Fall war.) Ich glaube auch, dass die meisten ziemlich gut vorbereitet waren, allerdings habe ich auch mit einem Mdchen gesprochen das nur teilgenommen hat weil sie ja  schlielich das Geld bezahlt hatte  :Big Grin:  naja, mehr als abwarten knnen wir ja leider alle nicht!

----------


## RaKiPyt

> Ich war auch in Saarbrcken, und ich glaube auch, dass niemand abgebrochen hat oder rausgeworfen wurde, allerdings fand ich es immer wieder erstaunlich wenn Leute whrenddessen aufs Klo gegangen sind, ist ja schon fast wie Aufgeben  (Auer natrlich, man hatte tatschlich Zeit zu viel, was bei mir zumindest mal nicht der Fall war.) Ich glaube auch, dass die meisten ziemlich gut vorbereitet waren, allerdings habe ich auch mit einem Mdchen gesprochen das nur teilgenommen hat weil sie ja  schlielich das Geld bezahlt hatte  naja, mehr als abwarten knnen wir ja leider alle nicht!


Ich bin einmal whrend "Textverstndnis" auf Toilette gegangen, weil ich irgendwie 10 Minuten ber hatte! 
Und dann dachte ich so: "Why not!  :Big Grin:  "

----------


## Juliuschka

Haha wie gesagt dann geht das ja klar, aber mich htte glaube ich echt nichts und niemand von meinem Platz wegbewegen knnen  :Big Grin:  ist ja der helle Wahnsinn dass du noch so viel Zeit ber hattest, Textverstndnis habe ich im allerletzten Moment fertig gekriegt!

----------


## neelia00

> Haha wie gesagt dann geht das ja klar, aber mich htte glaube ich echt nichts und niemand von meinem Platz wegbewegen knnen  ist ja der helle Wahnsinn dass du noch so viel Zeit ber hattest, Textverstndnis habe ich im allerletzten Moment fertig gekriegt!


Bei mir auch  :Big Grin:  ich merke gerade, dass ich wirklich total weg war, ich hab nichtmal mitbekommen, dass welche auf Toilette waren^^

----------


## Juliuschka

> Bei mir auch  ich merke gerade, dass ich wirklich total weg war, ich hab nichtmal mitbekommen, dass welche auf Toilette waren^^


Spricht ja fr deine Konzentration ;) Aber die sind auch wirklich direkt vor oder hinter mir durch die Reihe gelaufen von daher musste ich das eigentlich zwangslufig mitkriegen ;)

----------


## dgys

und noch ein stiller Leser, der sich zu Wort meldet;)

also der tms in diesem Jahr war, wie alle, die mit mir gesprochen haben, schrecklich schwer. 
es war irgendwie witzig zu hren, dass viele einfach nach lust und laune kreutze gesetzt haben. und um ehrlich zu sein ging es mir manchmal genauso. Ich dachte immer: warum sollte das glck nicht auf meiner Seite sein und tippe richtig. Warscheinlich war ich an diesem tag nur zu gut gelaunt :Smilie: ;)
ich bin ja sooo gespannt ob das was wird  :Smilie:  
und komischerweise gehen die tage schneller rum als erwartet  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## eliya

> und noch ein stiller Leser, der sich zu Wort meldet;)
> 
> also der tms in diesem Jahr war, wie alle, die mit mir gesprochen haben, schrecklich schwer. 
> es war irgendwie witzig zu hren, dass viele einfach nach lust und laune kreutze gesetzt haben. und um ehrlich zu sein ging es mir manchmal genauso. Ich dachte immer: warum sollte das glck nicht auf meiner Seite sein und tippe richtig. Warscheinlich war ich an diesem tag nur zu gut gelaunt;)
> ich bin ja sooo gespannt ob das was wird  
> und komischerweise gehen die tage schneller rum als erwartet


haha genauso war ich auch drauf vor allem bei mathe :Smilie: )

----------


## RaKiPyt

Hey ho, ich htte da mal ne Frage, die mir natrlich erst nach abschicken der Bewerbung an HSS eingefallen ist:

Musste man in den Daten angeben, dass man den TMS zu einem spteren Zeitpunkt nachreicht, oder kann man das einfach so machen? Weil soweit ich wei hab ich da nichts angekreuzt..

----------


## eliya

hab ich mich auch gefragt aber da steht ja nur welches ergebnis du hast und das weit du ja noch nicht also einfach nachreichen spter.. jedenfalls hab ich nichts angekreuzt :Smilie:

----------


## Kiddo

Ich habe mich auf den TMS kein bisschen vorbereitet. Ich hatte auch bis kurz vor Ende des Tests keine Ahnung, welche Aufgabentypen Teil des Tests sind. Dafr, dass ich rein gar nichts dafr getan habe, lief es erstaunlich gut. Vor allem den Matheteil und den mit den Diagrammen fand ich super. Da war ich vor der Zeit fertig. 

In Baunatal hat die Dame am Anfang gesagt gehabt, dass die meisten nicht wesentlich mehr schaffen als die Hlfte der jeweiligen Aufgabengruppe. So gravierend fand ich das gar nicht.

----------


## staudi

danke fr deine aufmunternden worte  :Big Grin:

----------


## neelia00

E=Kiddo;1735054]Ich habe mich auf den TMS kein bisschen vorbereitet. Ich hatte auch bis kurz vor Ende des Tests keine Ahnung, welche Aufgabentypen Teil des Tests sind. Dafr, dass ich rein gar nichts dafr getan habe, lief es erstaunlich gut. Vor allem den Matheteil und den mit den Diagrammen fand ich super. Da war ich vor der Zeit fertig. 

In Baunatal hat die Dame am Anfang gesagt gehabt, dass die meisten nicht wesentlich mehr schaffen als die Hlfte der jeweiligen Aufgabengruppe. So gravierend fand ich das gar nicht.[/QUOTE]

Freut mich, dass es fr dich so gut lief ;)*es ist "ein wenig" entmutigend fr den Rest von uns :'D
Darf ich fragen, wieso du quasi nichts dafr getan hast? ndert der TMS nicht viel an deiner Lage?

----------


## Kiddo

Nun ja, ich habe aktuell 14 Wartesemester und brauche den TMS nur fr den Fall, dass ich irgendwann mal an eine Uni in Baden-Wrttemberg wechseln mchte. Die fordern dort, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, die Teilnahme am TMS. Und bevor ich den im laufenden Semester dann absolvieren msste, habe ich das noch Last Minute vor Studienbeginn getan ;). 

Ich konnte mich einfach nicht motivieren, was dafr zu tun und ich bin echt auf das Ergebnis gespannt.

----------


## neelia00

> Nun ja, ich habe aktuell 14 Wartesemester und brauche den TMS nur fr den Fall, dass ich irgendwann mal an eine Uni in Baden-Wrttemberg wechseln mchte. Die fordern dort, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, die Teilnahme am TMS. Und bevor ich den im laufenden Semester dann absolvieren msste, habe ich das noch Last Minute vor Studienbeginn getan ;). 
> 
> Ich konnte mich einfach nicht motivieren, was dafr zu tun und ich bin echt auf das Ergebnis gespannt.


Ui, du hast ja schon ordentlich gesammelt. ;) Hast bestimmt eine Ausbildung etc. in der Zwischenzeit gemacht oder?

Ganz ehrlich? Mich hat die Angst ziemlich angespornt  :Big Grin:  Fr mich bspw. ist es die einzige Chance, direkt nach meiner Ausbildung ins Studium zu kommen, andernfalls muss ich noch mind. 2 Jahre warten ;)

----------


## Kiddo

Eine Ausbildung? Drei ;). Den OTA, den technischen Sterilisationsassistenten I und den ATA, an dem ich aktuell noch dran bin.

----------


## toni332012

> Nun ja, ich habe aktuell 14 Wartesemester und brauche den TMS nur fr den Fall, dass ich irgendwann mal an eine Uni in Baden-Wrttemberg wechseln mchte. Die fordern dort, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, die Teilnahme am TMS. Und bevor ich den im laufenden Semester dann absolvieren msste, habe ich das noch Last Minute vor Studienbeginn getan ;). 
> 
> Ich konnte mich einfach nicht motivieren, was dafr zu tun und ich bin echt auf das Ergebnis gespannt.


Da hast du was falsch verstanden. Die Unis in BaW fordern bei der Einschreibung einen Nachweis ber die Teilnahme an einen Studienorientierungsverfahren. So etwas kann man kostenlos im Internet machen und dann die Teilnahmebescheinigung ausdrucken. Dabei muss man sich noch nicht mal besonders viel Mhe geben, da es nur um die Teilnahme geht.

Glaube in Ulm kann man sich das sogar sparen, wenn man den TMS gemacht hat, da der auch anerkannt wird... Aber der TMS ist auf keinen Fall Pflicht. Du httest dir das Geld also sparen knnen.

----------


## Kiddo

Oh okay. Naja, so habe ich knappe sechs Stunden Bingo gespielt fr schlappe 50 €. War ne Erfahrung wert  :Smilie: .

----------


## toni332012

::-oopss: 


> Oh okay. Naja, so habe ich knappe sechs Stunden Bingo gespielt fr schlappe 50 €. War ne Erfahrung wert .

----------


## EnergizerAAA

Hallihallo, 
Habe dieses Jahr auch den TMS gemacht...nun hab ich eine kleine Frage zu den Auswahlkriterien (hochschulstart):
image.jpg
Hier bei Heidelberg steht als nachrangiges Kriterium Abi von 1,3...heit das man hatte letztes Jahr selbst mit einem perfektem TMS und die nach der Formel erreichte Punktzahl ABER mit einer Note eben ber 1,3 berhaupt keine Chance???

Vielleicht kann mir einer kurz helfen, danke :hmmm...:

----------


## Xabi

Dann melde ich mich jetzt auch mal zurck. Zwei Wochen Urlaub nach dem TMS waren echt das beste, was man machen konnte  :Big Grin:  Wenn's gut luft bekommen wir ja heute in nem Monat "schon" unsere Ergebnisse, die Spannung steigt wieder ein bisschen^^

----------


## toni332012

> Dann melde ich mich jetzt auch mal zurck. Zwei Wochen Urlaub nach dem TMS waren echt das beste, was man machen konnte  Wenn's gut luft bekommen wir ja heute in nem Monat "schon" unsere Ergebnisse, die Spannung steigt wieder ein bisschen^^


Jetzt bin ich ein bisschen neidisch, Urlaub htte ich auch gerne gemacht.  :Jump: 
Wo warst du? 
Hab erstmal erfahren, dass ich am 27.06. frei habe.... Das wird ein witziger Tag vor dem Computer  :Woow:   :Comuter:

----------


## Xabi

War ein bisschen mit dem Rucksack durch Europa unterwegs (Italien, Ungarn, Kroatien), hat auf jeden Fall Spa gemacht und war klasse zum Abschalten nach dem Test. 
Ouh, wenn ich am 27. zu Hause wre, wrde ich vermutlich den ganzen Tag einfach nur die TMS-Seite aktualisieren  :Big Grin:  Zum Glck geht's bei mir ab nchster Woche mit dem Rettungssani fr mein FSJ los, je weniger Zeit zum Nachdenken desto besser.

----------


## RaKiPyt

> War ein bisschen mit dem Rucksack durch Europa unterwegs (Italien, Ungarn, Kroatien), hat auf jeden Fall Spa gemacht und war klasse zum Abschalten nach dem Test. 
> Ouh, wenn ich am 27. zu Hause wre, wrde ich vermutlich den ganzen Tag einfach nur die TMS-Seite aktualisieren  Zum Glck geht's bei mir ab nchster Woche mit dem Rettungssani fr mein FSJ los, je weniger Zeit zum Nachdenken desto besser.


Wandern oder per Bus/Bahn usw.?? Wollte nmlich im Juni eine Woche in Dnemark wandern  :Smilie: 
Ich dreh grad was am Rad, weil meine Sch** Besttigung fr den Eingang meiner Bewerbung nicht kommen will...

----------


## wolkenkranich6

Also bei mir war mein Kontrollblatt komischerweise schon nach 2 Tagen dort, keine Ahnung wieso da so groe Zeitunterschiede sind...

----------


## RaKiPyt

Aber ich vertue mich da nicht oder, dass das Blatt auf meinem HSS-Account zu finden ist oder?

----------


## Xabi

@RaKiPyt: Bin mit dem Zug gefahren (mit dem Interrail-Ticket, falls du schonmal was davon gehrt hast). Ein Kumpel von mir will demnchst auch Wandern gehen (in Grobritannien), hat bestimmt auch seine Reize, schonmal viel Spa  :Top:  Und ja, das Kontrollblatt wird in deinem Account angezeigt.

----------


## toni332012

@Xabi 
Hrt sich gut an, dann kannst du ja jetzt voller Energie starten.
Bei mir geht's grad mehr oder weniger straff durch mit Prfungsvorbereitung. Nchste Woche steht der schriftliche Teil vom Examen an und ich habe heute wieder mal meinen Lernplan ignoriert.  ::-oopss: 
Mit dem 27.06. frei war eigentlich Zufall, hab erstmal gelacht, als ich es auf dem Dienstplan gesehen habe. Ich denke auch, dass ich und die Browseraktualisierung an diesem Tag eine enge Bindung aufbauen werden  :Grinnnss!: 

@RaKiPyt 
Du bekommst auch eine Email, wenn dein Kontrollblatt online ist.

----------


## RaKiPyt

> @RaKiPyt: Bin mit dem Zug gefahren (mit dem Interrail-Ticket, falls du schonmal was davon gehrt hast). Ein Kumpel von mir will demnchst auch Wandern gehen (in Grobritannien), hat bestimmt auch seine Reize, schonmal viel Spa  Und ja, das Kontrollblatt wird in deinem Account angezeigt.


Danke, ich glaube ich werde die Auszeit eine Woche vor den TMS-Ergebnissen dringend brauchen  :Big Grin:  
Und dann immer in verschiedenen Stdten bernachtet? Klingt wirklich nice  :Smilie: 
Hmm also ich verstehe es nicht... Vielleicht sind die da ja auch berfordert... Kann ja sein, dass in Richtung Ende der Bewerberfrist einfach nichts mehr so rund luft

@toni332012: Vielleicht hast du ja auch das Glck und an dem Tag passiert nichts  :Big Grin:

----------


## toni332012

> @toni332012: Vielleicht hast du ja auch das Glck und an dem Tag passiert nichts


Daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht, aber es schnell wieder verdrngt.  :hmmm...:

----------


## RaKiPyt

> Daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht, aber es schnell wieder verdrngt.


Werden die dann da am Wochenende arbeiten oder sich sagen: "Ach Montag passt auch!"?

----------


## toni332012

> Werden die dann da am Wochenende arbeiten oder sich sagen: "Ach Montag passt auch!"?


Ich denke wirklich, dass es am Freitag drin ist und der Montag nur zur Absicherung ist, falls irgendetwas schief luft oder es technische Probleme gibt.

----------


## RaKiPyt

> Ich denke wirklich, dass es am Freitag drin ist und der Montag nur zur Absicherung ist, falls irgendetwas schief luft oder es technische Probleme gibt.


Scheint durchaus plausibel

----------


## EnergizerAAA

Hallo hallo, hab nun auch mal ne Frage an euch: habe den TMS dieses Jahr auch gemacht und mchte mich in Mannheim bewerben. Nun verstehe ich die Auswahlgrenzen vom letzten Jahr nicht so ganz : laut hochschulstart.de kam im WS 13/14 jeder mit einer Punktzahl ber 50,86 in Mannheim noch rein. Als nachrangiges Kriterium steht dort allerdings einen Abischnitt von 1,3...heit das obwohl jemand die Punkte aufweisen konnte, aber keinen 1,3-er Schnitt hatte, kam nicht rein??? 
Hab 2011 Abi 2,2 gemacht und eine Ausbildung und rechne mir nun ganz gute Chancen durch den TMS aus...
Kann mir da jemand helfen? :Blush:

----------


## RaKiPyt

Ich bekomme hier gleich nen Schreikrampf...
Es kommt nichts, ich bekomme niemanden am Telefon und es antwortet auch niemand auf Mails!
Wieso lasst mir mich leiden??? Wieso???

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Bei denen is halt viel los, bist ja nich der einzige..immer mit der Ruhe.. Hast du begruendete Befuerchtungen, dass was nicht stimmen knnte, oder wieso der Aufstand?

----------


## RaKiPyt

Ich befrchte, dass ich was bei der Bewerbung verkackt habe...
Aber ich hab da angerufen und die Leute haben mir gesagt, dass meine Bewerbung wohl soeben bearbeitet wurde! 
Sorry fr die Panik  :Blush:

----------


## wolkenkranich6

Also langsam macht Rakipyt auch verrckt  :Big Grin: 

Also das hab ich per Mail bekommen:

hochschulstart.de hat Ihre Unterlagen erhalten und Ihren Zulassungsantrag fr Medizin bearbeitet bzw. erneut bearbeitet.
Sie haben nun die Mglichkeit, die Daten Ihres Antrages in Ihrem Nutzerkonto unter http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=nutzerkonto einzusehen. Lassen Sie sich dann bitte das Kontrollblatt anzeigen.

Das kam 4 Tage nachdem ich zum Briefkasten gegangen bin. Damit bin ich doch jetzt ausm Schneider oder?

----------


## EVT

Ja, wenn das Kontrollblatt in Ordnung ist  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Ich befrchte, dass ich was bei der Bewerbung verkackt habe...
> Aber ich hab da angerufen und die Leute haben mir gesagt, dass meine Bewerbung wohl soeben bearbeitet wurde! 
> Sorry fr die Panik


Schn, dann ist ja alles paletti.  :hmmm...:

----------


## RaKiPyt

> Also langsam macht Rakipyt auch verrckt


Ja ich gebs zu ich hab (gerade) einen an der Waffel!  :Big Grin: 

Ist aber auch alles wieder im Lot, denn die Besttigung soll jetzt Freitag oder so kommen..

----------


## Kuranado

Was meint ihr mit Besttigung ? Also, dass ihr das Kontrollblatt runter Laden aber nicht bearbeiten knnt ? Oder habt ihr schon eure Unterlagen ( Zeugnis, TMS) und so weiter an HSS geschickt ??

----------


## RaKiPyt

> Was meint ihr mit Besttigung ? Also, dass ihr das Kontrollblatt runter Laden aber nicht bearbeiten knnt ? Oder habt ihr schon eure Unterlagen ( Zeugnis, TMS) und so weiter an HSS geschickt ??


Ja mit Besttigung meine ich das Kontrollblatt/die E-Mail-Besttigung.
Da ich keine nderungen vornehmen musste hab ich bis jetzt nur meine Originalbewerbung an die versendet sonst nichts!

----------


## Xabi

Ist ja nicht mehr so viel los hier die letzten Tage aber ich breche mal das allgemeine Schweigen  :Big Grin:  Was macht ihr so um euch die Zeit bis zu den Ergebnissen zu vertreiben? Ich bin im Moment in der Theorieausbildung zum Rettungssani fr mein FSJ, ist teilweise ziemlich anstrengend, weil man eigentlich den ganzen Tag nichts macht auer im Unterricht zu sitzen oder zu lernen aber es macht auch echt Spa. Und man kann sich nicht mehr so viele Gedanken um den lieben TMS machen^^.

----------


## toni332012

Ich schreib morgen meine letzte schriftliche Prfung und dann geht's wieder zum malochen ins Krankenhaus.  :hmmm...:  

Auch wenn ich eigentlich keine Zeit fr hab denke ich trotzdem stndig an den TMS.
Hab jetzt erstmal alle meine Bcher sehr erfolgreich versteigert.

Naja das Lngste hat's gedauert mit der Warterei, die paar Tage gehen auch noch rum.  :Grinnnss!:  
Derweil lerne ich jetzt fleiig weiter Wirtschaft, Recht, Qualittsmanagement und Pflegetheorien  :Gefllt mir nicht!:

----------


## Xabi

Dann mal viel Erfolg fr morgen!

----------


## twin2

Auch von mir ein toi, toi, toi

----------


## veni_vidi_vici

Hallo ihr. Kurze Frage: Es heit ja, dass man seine Ortsprferenzen bzw sogar den Studiengang in Kenntnis seines TMS-Ergebnisses einmalig ndern darf. Gilt dies auch in dem Fall, dass man die OPs nun so ndert, dass der TMS dabei gar keine Rolle mehr spielt, weil er z.B. zu schlecht war und man nun von einer Uni, die den TMS einbezieht, zu einer Uni, die ihn nicht mit einbezieht, wechselt?

Denn falls mein TMS-Ergebnis zu schlecht ist, mchte ich eine Uni an erste Stelle setzen, die den TMS berhaupt nicht bercksichtigt.

Ok, das mit der "kurzen" Frage war nichts, aber trotzdem danke im Voraus  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kretschmann

Darfst du

----------


## toni332012

@ Xabi und twin2

Danke, lief ganz ordentlich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Xabi

Na dann Glckwunsch! Vielleicht kommt ja in 3 Wochen mim TMS-Ergebnis direkt der nchste Meilenstein ;)

----------


## RaKiPyt

Die Woche der Wahrheit ist angebrochen!  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Juliuschka

Mein Gott bin ich froh, dass anscheinend noch jemand so auf heien Kohlen sitzt wie ich  :Big Grin:  ich hoffe ja nur dass am 27. schon was kommt ;)

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Mein Gott bin ich froh, dass anscheinend noch jemand so auf heien Kohlen sitzt wie ich  ich hoffe ja nur dass am 27. schon was kommt ;)


Noch jemand  :Big Grin: ? Ich checke seit 3 Wochen tglich die offizielle Seite- nur fr den Fall  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich denke aber, das sie alles erst am Montag verffentlichen  :Frown:

----------


## neelia00

> Noch jemand ? Ich checke seit 3 Wochen tglich die offizielle Seite- nur fr den Fall 
> 
> Ich denke aber, das sie alles erst am Montag verffentlichen


Das denke ich leider auch^^ Habe mittlerweile schon Angst, das Ergebnis aufzurufen, weil durch die Wartezeit das Thema so mystifiziert wurde  :Big Grin: 
Ich brenne darauf, wills gleichzeitig aber nicht wissen (denn solange kann man ja noch hoffen  :Big Grin: )

----------


## ehemaliger User_24072015_1

Heyo ihr hier, ich hab ne Frage an euch?
Wie lief der TMS bei euch?
Ich will den TMS nchstes Jahr wagen ( Abi 2014 mit 1,9) und mache jetzt schon die TMS-Unterlagen von ITB durch ( die zwei bcher audm Jahr 2008) und muss feststellen, dass es mir leicht fllt...

Ist das ein Gutes Zeichen?
Knnt ihr mir irgendwas empfehlen, wie ich mich aufn TMS ideal vorbereiten kann?

Lg Natalie (-:

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Heyo ihr hier, ich hab ne Frage an euch?
> Wie lief der TMS bei euch?
> Ich will den TMS nchstes Jahr wagen ( Abi 2014 mit 1,9) und mache jetzt schon die TMS-Unterlagen von ITB durch ( die zwei bcher audm Jahr 2008) und muss feststellen, dass es mir leicht fllt...
> 
> Ist das ein Gutes Zeichen?
> Knnt ihr mir irgendwas empfehlen, wie ich mich aufn TMS ideal vorbereiten kann?
> 
> Lg Natalie (-:


Hallo Natalie  :Grinnnss!: ,

wir bekommen unsere Ergebnisse nchsten Montag.

Es gibt ziemlich viele bungsmglichkeiten: Einerseits wird ziemlich viel Literatur angeboten (die grten Hersteller: Meditrain, Fritest (liefert nicht mehr, Material ist aber SecondHand erhltlich), MedGurus, ...).
Ich persnlich fand Fritest am hilfreichsten (und am schwersten), Meditrain war auch gut ("Diagramme und Tabellen" war mir dabei berhaupt nicht hilfreich), zu MedGuru kann ich nichts sagen. Ich habe von mehreren Stellen gehrt, dass das Onlineprogramm von ITB nicht ganz so gut sein soll (auerdem sind das fast die gleichen Fragen, wie in den Bchern, die du ja schon hast).
Es gibt auch Vorbereitungskurse von verschiedenen Anbietern. Ich habe auch einen besucht, und wenn du unsicher bist, wrde ich ihn dir empfehlen. Andererseits: Die meisten der "Tipps und Tricks", die man dort gelernt hat, hat man in der normal kuflichen Vorbereitungsliteratur gefunden. Es gab Entspannungstipps, und einen Schwerpunkt auf Mathe, was mir schon ein bisschen geholfen hat, da ich immer etwas unkoordiniert an die Sache rangegangen bin.
Zusammenfassend: Kann man, muss man aber nicht.

Bei Mathe muss u.a. schriftliches Multiplizieren/Dividieren unter Zeitdruck, Zehnerpotenzen, Umrechnungen (m->cm etc.) sitzen. Mir ging es im TMS damit (trotz ben) berhaupt nicht gut, ich wei ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mehr so genau, was das Problem war. Erinnert sich da jemand anderes? Ich glaube, es war sehr "Formel-Umstell-Lastig". Das also auch gut ben ;).

Liebe Gre

----------


## Juliuschka

Hey Natalie,
natrlich ist ein gutes Zeichen, wenn dir die Aufgaben leicht fallen, ich fand anfangs die Zeitlimits mehr als stramm (zum Ende der Vorbereitung hin teilweise auch noch). Ich denke du bist mit der Vorbereitung wirklich ein bisschen frh dran im Moment, natrlich schadet es aber nicht, schonmal reinzugucken. Ich habe keinen Kurs besucht, sondern mit den Medguru Bchern gelernt und zwar 5 Wochen vor dem Test intensiv nach Lehrplan. Ich bin auch berzeugt, dass man sich alles selbst aneignen kann, sofern man wirklich diszipliniert lernt. Ich fand Mathe auch ziemlich schwer, dauernd irgendwelche Formeln, die man anwenden und umstellen musste, das lag mir nicht so ;)
Liebe Gre

----------


## RaKiPyt

kann meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen!
Also vom Schwierigkeitsgrad sind die meisten Sachen definitiv machbar.
Jedoch ist der grte Faktor (zumindest bei mir) die Zeit gewesen!
Mathe war defintiv EXTREM umstelllastig und sehr viel ist da ber Formeln und deren Anwendung gelaufen!
Ich hab am Anfang auch gedacht, dass das eigentlich so laufen sollte, aber je nher der Test kommt, desto unsicherer wird man! Deshalb einfach gut vorbereiten. 

Gru
RaKiPyt

----------


## Fellknuel

Hey  :Smilie:  ich will auch nchstes Jahr den TMS machen und wollte mir ursprnglich das bungsmaterial von fritest bestellen. Warum liefert fritest denn nicht mehr? (Denn auswhlen kann man ja noch alles)? 
Und sonst wollte ich schon mal anfragen, ob einer von euch seine Unterlagen los werden will  :Big Grin: ?

----------


## mtz93x

> Hey  ich will auch nchstes Jahr den TMS machen und wollte mir ursprnglich das bungsmaterial von fritest bestellen. Warum liefert fritest denn nicht mehr? (Denn auswhlen kann man ja noch alles)? 
> Und sonst wollte ich schon mal anfragen, ob einer von euch seine Unterlagen los werden will ?


Hi, eventuell ich. Muss das nur vorher mit einer Freundin abklren ob sie nicht doch meine will.

Es handelt sich dabei um die beiden bungsbcher sowie 5 weitere Bcher von MedGurus. Schreib mir einfach eine Nachricht.

Gru

----------


## LenaKatharina

Hey,
ich hab auch dieses Jahr den TMS gemacht und wrde meine Unterlagen gerne verkaufen. Habe einiges da  :Big Grin: 
Lg

----------


## el suenio

Uuuuiii, ich bin auch sehr aufgeregt, was das Ergebnis angeht. Ich glaub aber, dass ich das hier nicht verffentlichen kann  :Grinnnss!: 
Hier sind meine ganzen Materialien eingestellt:
http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showthread.php?t=86940

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Ich glaub aber, dass ich das hier nicht verffentlichen kann


Damit wren wir schon mal zwei  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## janals

... drei 🙈

----------


## neelia00

> ... drei 🙈


...4  :Big Grin:

----------


## twin2

Hm...... ist ja eine torreiche WM 2014
5 : 0

----------


## Helli12

5! Ich hoffe einfach nur, dass das Ergebnis am 27. schon abrufbar ist. Das Wochenende wird sonst grauenvoll  :Big Grin:

----------


## janals

Du Witzbold  :bhh:  
Falls mein Gefhl mich nicht tuscht, wird das Wochenende MIT Ergebnis noch viel schlimmer.

----------


## EnergizerAAA

Oh Mann ich kann es auch kaum erwarten, die letzten Wochen konnte ich es ignorieren, doch so langsam kann ich den Zag X nicht mehr ausblenden... Bei mir hngt wirklich alles von dem Ergebnis ab! Ab wann ist das Ergebnis wohl online?

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Falls mein Gefhl mich nicht tuscht, wird das Wochenende MIT Ergebnis noch viel schlimmer.


 :Meine Meinung:   :Big Grin:

----------


## RaKiPyt

Jedes Mal, wenn ich nach langer erfolgreicher Ablenkphase (JA, sowas geht auch diese Woche noch  :bhh:  ) wieder an das Ergebnis denken muss geht mir tierisch die Pumpe!  :Wand:

----------


## Xabi

Freitag kommt bei mir erstmal Theorie- und Praxisprfung fr'n Rettungssani. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mich da gescheit konzentrieren soll bevor das Testergebnis da ist?  :Big Grin:  Die Spannung steigt solangsam ;)

----------


## janals

So langsam? Bei mir ist die Spannung schon seit dem 11.Mai kaum noch zu ertragen 😂 

Allerdings wollte ich die ganze Zeit das Ergebnis wissen, aber mittlerweile nach so viel Nachdenken und Herumgrbelei will ich es eigentlich gar nicht mehr wissen...

----------


## Juliuschka

Also fr mich ist ja die Ungewissheit das schlimmste! Wenn es tatschlich nicht so gut war muss man sich eh irgendwann damit abfinden, dann lieber frher als spter  :Big Grin:

----------


## EnergizerAAA

Mittlerweile will Ichs gar nicht mehr wissen, die Hoffnung ist viel besser als dann ein schlechtes Ergebnis  :grrrr....:  bei mir hngt alles von dem TMS ab...

----------


## EnergizerAAA

Cool bleiben... Noch 2 bzw 5 mal schlafen 😊 wisst ihr um wie viel Uhr das Ergebnis dann online ist? Frh Mittag Abend...

----------


## el suenio

Oh ja, so geht es mir auch. Ich will jetzt unbedingt dieses dmliche Ergebnis wissen. Ich wei, dass es nicht gut lief, aber dennoch will ich jetzt wissen, wie schlecht es denn war. Mich macht das hier auch noch ganz verrckt. Dann sitzt mir noch die praktische Prfung nchte Woche im Nacken und die Aussicht, dass ich erfahre, wo ich weiter arbeiten kann oder auch nicht. Also mit konzentriertem Arbeiten und Lernen fr die mndliche Prfung sieht es im Moment echt ganz ganz schlecht aus.

----------


## Fliegenpilzi

Hallo ihr Lieben,

seit lngerem schon lese ich als unsichtbares Phantom hier mit und habe mich nun spontan angemeldet, um etwas Dampf abzulassen^^
Ich bin *so* aufgeregt und schwanke stndig zwischen Hoffnung und innerlicher Vorbereitung auf Enttuschung...
Meint ihr, dass die Ergebnisse schon morgen da sein werden oder erst am Montag?
LG

----------


## EnergizerAAA

Ich hoffe doch wirklich Morgen...so langsam geht mir das Warten ziemlich auf die Nerven. Ist mir mittlerweile egal wie das Ergebnis ist, will es nur endlich sehen!!! :Grinnnss!: )

----------


## MFA

Mich irritiert das auch, Ende des Tests hie es 30.06 und im Internet schon ab Morgen....will nun endlich das doofe Ergebnis wissen  :bhh:

----------


## Juliuschka

Also ich sage mal so, ich denke eigentlich, dass die Ergebnisse morgen schon da sein werden, weil ich den sinn nicht sehe bis montag zu warten, am Wochenende luft ja eh nichts... oje, ich sehe mich morgen schon alle 10 Minuten mein Profil aktualisieren ;) warum die testleiter alle den 30. nennen, wei ich auch nicht so genau, vielleicht um einer berlastung der Seite vorzubeugen oder so?! letztes Jahr waren die Ergebnisse jedenfalls am 27. abends online  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Oh ja, so geht es mir auch. Ich will jetzt unbedingt dieses dmliche Ergebnis wissen. Ich wei, dass es nicht gut lief, aber dennoch will ich jetzt wissen, wie schlecht es denn war. Mich macht das hier auch noch ganz verrckt. Dann sitzt mir noch die praktische Prfung nchte Woche im Nacken und die Aussicht, dass ich erfahre, wo ich weiter arbeiten kann oder auch nicht. Also mit konzentriertem Arbeiten und Lernen fr die mndliche Prfung sieht es im Moment echt ganz ganz schlecht aus.


Ich kann dich und Xabi verstehen und drcke euch beiden die Daumen  :Grinnnss!: ! Auch, dass es mit deiner Arbeitsstelle klappt (du wolltest in die Psychiatrie, nicht?).

Ich denke wirklich, dass sie es erst am Montag verffentlichen. Vielleicht bin ich aber auch einfach zu negativ gegenber ITB eingestellt  :Nixweiss: .

----------


## MFA

Naja wird Wal so sein, dass wenn sie nicht alle Ergebnisse schaffen, diese dann am Montag verffentlichen. weil wre unfair, wenn paar ihre Ergebnisse Freitag schon wssten. Naja die 2 Tage machens im Prinzip auch nicht mehr schlimm, ablenken!!! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## janals

Die letzten Jahre war es wohl auch so, dass sie meinten sptestens am 30. aber die Ergebnisse kamen immer um den 27. rum...

----------


## Maddyloove

Ich werde noch verrckt  :Big Grin:  die Ergebnisse MSSEN einfach morgen drin sein. Ich halte es nicht mehr aus haha.. Jetzt ist es so nahe .... Bin so gespannt

----------


## mtz93x

> Ich werde noch verrckt  die Ergebnisse MSSEN einfach morgen drin sein. Ich halte es nicht mehr aus haha.. Jetzt ist es so nahe .... Bin so gespannt


Also ich hoffe ja eher, dass Sie die Ergebnisse verschlampt haben und ich den Test nochmal schreiben darf  :Big Grin: 

Im Moment hab ich eher Angst vor dem Ergebnis weil ich ganz stark befrchte, dass es nicht reichen wird  :Smilie:

----------


## neelia00

> Also ich hoffe ja eher, dass Sie die Ergebnisse verschlampt haben und ich den Test nochmal schreiben darf 
> 
> Im Moment hab ich eher Angst vor dem Ergebnis weil ich ganz stark befrchte, dass es nicht reichen wird


Ich fhle mich genauso ;) und trotzdem hab ich heute Morgen schon 3x nachgeschaut, ob sich schon was getan hat...immer wieder steht da nur "Ergebnis noch nicht verfgbar", es ist zum Haareraufen  :Frown:

----------


## Juliuschka

Haha ich auch, aber am besten finde ich immer noch den Satz in der Seitenleiste
"Ihre nchsten Schritte: Der Test findet am 10. Mai 2014 statt. Viel Erfolg!"
 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## michim3

hallo zusammen, 
 :hmmm...:   also jetzt wirds langsam wirklich zeit fr die ergebnisse ist ja kaum noch auszuhalten ... 
lg an alle mitwartenden michi

----------


## veni_vidi_vici

Die machen es aber wirklich spannend... :Heul: 
Um welche Uhrzeit wurden die Ergebnisse fr gewhnlich online gestellt? Oder war das immer unterschiedlich?

----------


## toni332012

Menno ich will nicht mehr warten  :Wand:

----------


## michim3

ja das wre echt mal interessant zu wissen aber soweit ich das mitbekommen hab war es letztes jahr vormittas  :hmmm...:

----------


## neelia00

Vormittags am 27.? =O

----------


## franci25

Habe mal in das Forum vom letzten Jahr geschaut da war es anscheinend erst um 6 da. Aber am 27.

----------


## franci25

Um 5 sorry

----------


## toni332012

Hab vorhin in Facebook eine Nachricht an das TMS Team der ITB Consulting geschrieben, ob man denn heute mit den Ergebnissen rechnen kann. Sie haben geantwortet, dass die Ergebnisse vermutlich heute verffentlicht werden. Eine Zeit konnten sie allerdings nicht nennen. 
Hoffentlich mssen wir nicht mehr so lange warten...

----------


## monkey10

Ohje jetzt will ich es doch nicht haben... Hab ein bisschen Bammel vor dem Ergebnis. Es hngt so viel davon ab...

----------


## MFA

> Hab vorhin in Facebook eine Nachricht an das TMS Team der ITB Consulting geschrieben, ob man denn heute mit den Ergebnissen rechnen kann. Sie haben geantwortet, dass die Ergebnisse vermutlich heute verffentlicht werden. Eine Zeit konnten sie allerdings nicht nennen. 
> Hoffentlich mssen wir nicht mehr so lange warten...


 :Gefllt mir!: 
Okay cool, hab mich nmlich langsam drauf eingestellt, dass sie erst am Montag online sind. Mir ist schon ganz schlecht, aber die Verffentlichung wirr wohl noch etwas dauern....geh jetzt auch mal von Nachmittag/Abend aus...also am besten Schoppen gehen oder so-ohne Handy!!! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## toni332012

Ich hab auch verdammte Angst davor, dass es nicht gereicht hat.

Aber hey..ndern knnen wir es jetzt eh nicht mehr und irgendwann kommt man irgendwie immer an sein Ziel! 
 :Knuddel:

----------


## MFA

Naja aber man wird ja auch nicht jnger...und ich warte jetzt schon seit 3! Jahren !!! Wenn der Test schlecht ausfllt werde ich wohl ins Ausland mssen... :grrrr....:  was mich nervt, dass Ichs rein gaaaar nicht einschtzen kann...naja wir wiederholen uns hier alle, sind einfach angespannt. Jetzt warten wir einfach ab.

----------


## toni332012

Ich bin auch schon 22  :Woow:

----------


## MFA

Na dann bin ich ja nicht die einzige der die Zeit langsam wegluft... :Knuddel:

----------


## neelia00

> Ich bin auch schon 22


Ebenso  :Big Grin:  wenn wir mit dem Facharzt fertig sind, wirds bald Zeit fr die Rente   :Woow:

----------


## mtz93x

Macht mich auch ein bisschen fertig der Gedanke, dass ich als Facharzt wahrscheinlich schon (knapp) 40 sein werde  :Big Grin: 

Bin 20

----------


## RaKiPyt

Bin 18, aber ich habe mir eigentlich nicht so viele Gedanken bis jetzt gemacht!
Ham-NAT wre noch nie Idee, die aber nicht so unbedingt sein muss... -.-

----------


## Juliuschka

Hmm, macht ihr denn auch den Med-At und/oder den Ham-NAT oder liegen alle Hoffnungen auf dem Ergebnis heute? Also ich habe einfach mal nur auf den TMS gesetzt, ob das so schlau war wird sich spter zeigen ;)

----------


## Minouxa

> Hmm, macht ihr denn auch den Med-At und/oder den Ham-NAT oder liegen alle Hoffnungen auf dem Ergebnis heute? Also ich habe einfach mal nur auf den TMS gesetzt, ob das so schlau war wird sich spter zeigen ;)


Ich habe hier immer nur mitgelesen, aber bin jetzt natrlich auch gespannt auf das Ergebnis. Ich habe es genau andersrum gemacht, ich lerne gerade fr den Med-at und danach fr den Hamnat in Hamburg und habe fr den TMS gar nichts getan.

----------


## michim3

es ist da
!

----------


## Sternchenhase

PROZENTRANG 90


Bin jetzt einfach nur glcklich  :Grinnnss!: !

EDIT: Details nchste Seite  :Smilie:

----------


## Juliuschka

Leute die Ergebnisse sind da - kein Scherz!!!

----------


## el suenio

Es ist da, es ist da, wuuuhuuu  :Big Grin:  Ich sag doch, ich kann es nicht verffentlichen^^ Hab Prozentrang 51 *hust* Aber hey, ich hab da immerhin dreimal berdurchschnittlich stehen und nur einmal unterdurchschnittlich und es war nicht Mathe  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Ich hab beim Konzentrationstest voll abgekackt...Am besten waren die Fakten mit 18/20.
Wie sieht es bei euch so aus? Sicherlich besser  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Juliuschka

Haha ok ich war wohl nicht der Erste, ders bemerkt hat!
Punktzahl: 137 
Testwert: 120
Prozentrang: 98
Notenquivalent: 1,0
Leute, ich komm nicht klar auf mein Leben  :Big Grin: DD
Jetzt kann ich schonmal in Heidelberg ne Wohnung suchen gehen  :Smilie: )))

----------


## RaKiPyt

92% Alter verwalter war das ein Kraftakt in den letzten Monaten!!!

Ich danke euch allen fr die mentale Untersttzung!  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Punktzahl: 122
Testwert: 113
Prozentrangwert: 90
Notenquivalent: 1,2

----------


## mtz93x

ergebnis.jpg

Insgesamt also so wie befrchtet. Es reicht bei weitem nicht, obwohl der Test insgesamt viel schlechter ausgefallen ist. Glckwunsch an alle, die es geschafft haben. Ich darf nun warten :/

Edit: allerdings der erste Test seit Jahren, bei dem jemand nicht die volle Punktzahl geholt hat wenn ich mich so recht erinnere

----------


## janals

Oh! Mein! Gott! 

Prozentrang 99
Notenquvivalent 1,0 
Standardwert 123 
Punktzahl 143

----------


## el suenio

So hnlich sieht es bei mir auch aus, mtz93, also Kopf hoch. 
Mein Gott, wart ihr alle berirdisch gut, aber irgendwie hab ich nichts anderes erwartet  :Grinnnss!: 
TMS.jpg

----------


## Maddyloove

Ah Leute erstmal Glckwunsch 😊

Aber bei mir steht immernoch: Ergebnis noch nicht verfgbar :/ 

Geht es noch jemandem so? Oder ist da was faul?

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Ah Leute erstmal Glckwunsch 
> 
> Aber bei mir steht immernoch: Ergebnis noch nicht verfgbar :/ 
> 
> Geht es noch jemandem so? Oder ist da was faul?


Ich wrde nochmal abwarten, und in 2 Stunden vielleicht mal anrufen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## neelia00

Prozentrang 91! 

Ich dachte, ich wre gerade mal bei den 70 am Rumtmpeln! OMG! Jetzt gehe ich erstmal aus und feiere ;)


Und an alle, bei denen es nicht so gut lief: Kopf hoch!  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternchenhase

> So hnlich sieht es bei mir auch aus, mtz93, also Kopf hoch. 
> Mein Gott, wart ihr alle berirdisch gut, aber irgendwie hab ich nichts anderes erwartet


el suenio  :Troest: 
Das wird!!

----------


## gym-class-heroine

LEUTEEEEEEEEEEEEE ..... 

mein Ergebniss:
Punktzahl: 116
Testwert: 110
Prozentantrag: 84 

Mit hoffentlich einer Durchschnittnote von 1,1 oder 1,0 habe ich eine Chance fr Heidelberg oder Manheim?? 
Gre aus Bulgarien ^^

----------


## zizou#10

93% und kein Cent fr die Vorbereitung ausgegeben! Zack !

----------


## JSL

Juhu!

Testwert 117
Prozentrang 96

Yess!  ::-dance: 

Ach ich weiss es steht hier irgendwo, bin aber zu faul, nachzublttern: wei jemand die Teilnehmerzahl am TMS von diesem Jahr?

----------


## toni332012

Glaubt jemand die 1,0 reicht dieses Jahr in Tbingen? Ansonsten sieht es echt mau aus fr mich.. :was ist das...?:

----------


## el suenio

Ach, Sternchenhase, vielen Dank. Ich bin aber wirklich zufrieden damit. Das, was ich im Voraus gut konnte, war auch im Test gut und bei dem Rest hab ich nichts anderes erwartet. Konzentrationstests sind echt nicht meine Sache, ich komm da einfach nicht zu Potte. Ansonsten lief es doch ganz okay. Ich bin sogar hochzufrieden mit Mathe. Ich hab dafr nichts Spezielles gebt und hab es nach immerhin drei Jahren ohne Schule noch ganz gut hingekriegt, obwohl ich in Mathe 'ne 4 hatte. Also, das Ergebnis ist echt kein Problem fr mich :Grinnnss!: 
Aber natrlich herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die hier so richtig abgerumt haben. Irgendwo mssen ja aber auch die anderen 50% sein, die schlechter waren als ich  :Big Grin:

----------


## gym-class-heroine

> Testwert: 110
> Prozentantrag: 84 
> 
> Mit hoffentlich einer Durchschnittnote von 1,1 oder 1,0 habe ich eine Chance fr Heidelberg oder Manheim?? 
> Gre aus Bulgarien ^^


?  :Frown: ((((((((((

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Ach, Sternchenhase, vielen Dank. Ich bin aber wirklich zufrieden damit. Das, was ich im Voraus gut konnte, war auch im Test gut und bei dem Rest hab ich nichts anderes erwartet. Konzentrationstests sind echt nicht meine Sache, ich komm da einfach nicht zu Potte. Ansonsten lief es doch ganz okay. Ich bin sogar hochzufrieden mit Mathe. Ich hab dafr nichts Spezielles gebt und hab es nach immerhin drei Jahren ohne Schule noch ganz gut hingekriegt, obwohl ich in Mathe 'ne 4 hatte. Also, das Ergebnis ist echt kein Problem fr mich
> Aber natrlich herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die hier so richtig abgerumt haben. Irgendwo mssen ja aber auch die anderen 50% sein, die schlechter waren als ich


Falls es dich trstet: Ich hatte bei Diagramme und Tabellen 9 Punkte und bei Konzentriertes und Sorgfltiges Arbeiten 7 Punkte  :bhh: .
Ich drcke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen, dass es bald klappt, du hast lang genug gewartet!


@ gym-class-heroine: Das msste doch auf jeden Fall klappen! Aber keine Garantien hier, hochschulstart.de ist unberechenbar  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## eliya

Hey Leute,

ich habe einen Prozentrang von 78% und hab ein 1,7 Abi.. wo glaubt ihr hab ich Chancen?

----------


## mtz93x

> Glaubt jemand die 1,0 reicht dieses Jahr in Tbingen? Ansonsten sieht es echt mau aus fr mich..


Ich denke mal direkt wohl kaum, aber durch das Nachrckverfahren vielleicht. Will dir aber keine falschen Hoffnungen machen, weils ja letztes Jahr angeblich bei 0,8 war  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## toni332012

> Ich denke mal direkt wohl kaum, aber durch das Nachrckverfahren vielleicht. Will dir aber keine falschen Hoffnungen machen, weils ja letztes Jahr angeblich bei 0,8 war


Ja 0,8 und 0,9 ich wei...
Die doppelten Abijahrgnge sind ja durch, mh.

Hab leider nur 67%, ab 70% wre ich auf 0,8 gekommen. Naja htte, wre, wenn

----------


## schokki

> ? ((((((((((


In Mannheim sehr sicher und Heidelberg kommt auf deine Punktzahl im Abi an.

----------


## schokki

Bei mir

Punktzahl: 126
Testwert: 115
Prozentwert: 93

----------


## gym-class-heroine

> In Mannheim sehr sicher und Heidelberg kommt auf deine Punktzahl im Abi an.


Ich komme aus dem Ausland und wir haben keine Punktzahlen im Abi, aber das Zeugnis ist dem deutschen entsprechend. Soweit ich mich erinnere, bekommen die Auslnder mit Abit von 1,0 die maximale Punktzahl 900 oder 800 und etwas, abhngig von dem Bundesland

----------


## schokki

Achso, dann msste es bei 1,0 auch in Heidelberg locker reichen ;) Wenn es fr 1,1 auch die beste Punktzahl von 822/900 gibt, wrde es hchstwahrscheinlich nicht mehr fr HB reichen...

Aber du kannst es ja trotzdem auf die OP 1 setzen und wenn es nicht reicht httest du Mannheim auf OP2 und wrst da drin  :Smilie:

----------


## Rebscra

Prozentwert: 99%
Punktzahl: 139
Testwert: 121

Ich hab vorhin erst mal geheult  :Big Grin: ^^.

Und an alle anderen: Glckwunsch! Und fr die, bei denen es nicht so gut lief, Kopf hoch. Irgendein Weg findet sich  :Smilie: . Ich denk mir immer, wenn was schief luft: "Everything happens for a reason."

----------


## gym-class-heroine

whew, ich schaffe es.. aber erst nchstes jahr, ich bin noch in der 11. Klasse  :Big Grin:  

es ist sehr lcherlich, dass ich beim Medizinisch-naturwissenschaftliches Grundverstndnis und bei den Grafiken 6/20 richtige Lsungen habe hahaha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenjak

Erreichter Prozentrangwert: 82%

Hab in meinem Abi (also eigentlich Matura) nen NC von 1,2.. In Mnchen wre das dann ein NC von 0,6 oder? Damit hab ich meinen Platz ja eigentlich sicher, oder hab ich das System falsch verstanden?  :Smilie: 
In Heidelberg/Mannheim htte ich ne Punktezahl von 54, irgendwas. Ist das zu knapp, was meint ihr?

----------


## gym-class-heroine

> In Heidelberg/Mannheim htte ich ne Punktezahl von 54, irgendwas. Ist das zu knapp, was meint ihr?


Ich habe es gerade gesehen und fr den WS 13/14 sollte man fr Mannheim mindestens 50,86 Punkte haben. Ach so, ich glaube, dass du eine  Chance hast :p

----------


## Lenjak

Okey, dankeschn! Und das mit Mnchen ist auch richtig gerechnet?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xabi

Jooo, erstmal Glckwunsch an euch alle fr eure Ergebnisse! Und Kopf hoch, falls ihr nicht mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden seid, irgendwann und irgendwie wirds mit dem Studienplatz funktionieren!

Mein Ergebnis:
erreichte Punktzahl: 125
erreichter Prozentrangwert: 93
Standardwert: 114
Notenquivalent: 1,1

Hab erstmal alles zusammengebrllt, kanns auch irgendwie noch gar nicht richtig realisieren...Achja, die Zwischenprfungen heute fr den Rettungssani sind auch bestanden. Danke fr diesen Tag! Prost...

----------


## Carotheres

Glckwunsch an alle, die so ein Spitzenergebnis haben!!
Ich bin auch zufrieden, habe einen Prozentrang von 81%  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
Mit einem Abi von 1,7, habe ich nur in Marburg und eventuell noch Mnchen realistische Chancen oder? Durch den Tms htte ich dort eine DN von 1,1 und Marburg war letztes Jahr 1,3 und Mnchen 1,1

----------


## EVT

Irgendwie sind die Leute hier im Forum immer total gute beim TMS.  :Grinnnss!:  Herzlichen Glueckwunsch!

----------


## EVT

> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich habe einen Prozentrang von 78% und hab ein 1,7 Abi.. wo glaubt ihr hab ich Chancen?


Mit einem Schnitt von 1.7 auf jeden Fall in Hamburg/Magdeburg fuer den Ham-Nat und vllt. Hannover. Mit dem TMS Bonus kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, da musst du jede Uni nachgucken. Vielleicht Erlangen?

----------


## eliya

ja an den Ham-Nat in Hamburg denk ich auch obwohl ich absolut keine Lust habe wieder so viel zu lernen aber hab wohl keine wahl-.- .. In Mnchen und Regensburg und Erlangen steh ich jetzt auf 1,3.. Mnchen wre meine Wunschuni weil ich hier wohne aber das wird nichts oder? in Ulm bin ich auf 1,6 knnte das klappen?

----------


## RaKiPyt

> Jooo, erstmal Glckwunsch an euch alle fr eure Ergebnisse! Und Kopf hoch, falls ihr nicht mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden seid, irgendwann und irgendwie wirds mit dem Studienplatz funktionieren!
> 
> Mein Ergebnis:
> erreichte Punktzahl: 125
> erreichter Prozentrangwert: 93
> Standardwert: 114
> Notenquivalent: 1,1
> 
> Hab erstmal alles zusammengebrllt, kanns auch irgendwie noch gar nicht richtig realisieren...Achja, die Zwischenprfungen heute fr den Rettungssani sind auch bestanden. Danke fr diesen Tag! Prost...


Xabi, fast der gleiche Wert (92%) und genau die selbe Reaktion! belst rumgebrllt, sodass die Nachbarn wahrscheinlich dachten bei dem ist ne Sicherung durchgebrannt!  :bhh:

----------


## Xabi

> belst rumgebrllt, sodass die Nachbarn wahrscheinlich dachten bei dem ist ne Sicherung durchgebrannt!


Unterschreib ich so!  :Big Grin:  War einfach krass, was in dem Moment fr ein Druck von einem abgefallen ist. Darf man fragen wo es euch jetzt so hinverschlgt?

----------


## RaKiPyt

Ich denke Marburg ist ne Option!
Oder aber auch Nrnberg, oder Regensburg!
Mal schauen  :bhh:  ich hab ehrlich gesagt gar nicht so weit geplant gehabt weil ich dachte, dass das Ergebnis eh eher mau wird!

----------


## MFA

hallo Leute, hab mal ne Frage:
man kann ja jetzt seine OPs nochmal ndern, aber im Kontrollblatt sind diese ja noch "falsch". Wenn ich mich jetzt online bei ner Uni noch bewerben muss (die verlangen das Kontrollblatt), dann stehen da ja noch die alten OPS drauf...muss ich jetzt warten, bis die das bei hochschulstart ndern?!? und dann erst online bewerben? 
danke schonmal

----------


## RaKiPyt

nderungsantrag (einfach formlos deine neuen Uniprefs von 1-6 per PC aufschreiben, deine hochschulstart-ID und Datum + Unterschrift drauf) ausfllen und dann mit dem TMS Ergebnis zusammen an Hochschulstart schicken.
Einsendeschluss: 15.7

Einigermaen verstndlich und hoffe das war es was du meintest?  :bhh:

----------


## MFA

Ja das habe ich verstanden, nur mchte ich mich in Freiburg bewerben - die mchten das Kontrollblatt und TMS seperat an die Uni geschickt haben - nur ist mein Kontrollblatt aktuell ja noch nicht gendert?! Wrde nmlich knapp werden, erst zu hochschulstart und dann nochmal Freiburg...sind ja nur noch 2 Wochen...

----------


## RaKiPyt

Ein Anruf bei der Hotline hilft immer  :Smilie: 
Oder ne Mail

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Ich denke Marburg ist ne Option!
> Oder aber auch Nrnberg, oder Regensburg!
> Mal schauen  ich hab ehrlich gesagt gar nicht so weit geplant gehabt weil ich dachte, dass das Ergebnis eh eher mau wird!


Hey-ich hoffe, wir sehen uns im Marburg  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Xabi

Bis gestern Abend war es mir noch schei egal wo ich hinkomme, hauptsache Studienplatz. Und jetzt auf einmal hat man die Wahl zwischen 5,6 oder 7 Unis, und ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden  :Big Grin:  Ich mach zwar jetzt eh erstmal ein FSJ, aber ich wrde schon ganz gerne schonmal feste Verhltnisse schaffen. Naja mal sehen, ich denke es wird Marburg oder Freiburg (Marburg scheint ja zum kommenden Semester gut vertreten zu sein hier im Forum  :hmmm...:  )

----------


## July137

Hey Leute  :Smilie: 
Ich hab einen Prozentrang von 94% und komme mit meinem Abischnitt von 1,6 (alt-Abi) in Erlangen, Mnchen und Regensburg auf 0,8. Glaubt ihr ich kann mir Hoffnungen machen? Wenn man sieht wie viele Brains mit guten TMS Ergebnissen und wahrscheinlich noch viel besseren Abischnitten hier im Forum sind wird man ja glatt eingeschchtert  :Big Grin:

----------


## RaKiPyt

> Hey-ich hoffe, wir sehen uns im Marburg .


Du willst auch nach Marburg? Ist ja cool!

Ja ist bei mir soweit ich denke das Beste! "Nur" 3 Stunden von zu Hause mit der Bahn weg!  :Big Grin:

----------


## RaKiPyt

> Hey Leute 
> Ich hab einen Prozentrang von 94% und komme mit meinem Abischnitt von 1,6 (alt-Abi) in Erlangen, Mnchen und Regensburg auf 0,8. Glaubt ihr ich kann mir Hoffnungen machen? Wenn man sieht wie viele Brains mit guten TMS Ergebnissen und wahrscheinlich noch viel besseren Abischnitten hier im Forum sind wird man ja glatt eingeschchtert


Also mit so nem Testergebnis kann man ziemlich zuversichtlich sein!  :Big Grin: 
Ich hab ein 1,7-er Abi und 92% und denke, dass ich defintiv was bekomme, wenn ich mich nicht ganz bld anstelle!  :Big Grin: 

Also: Keine Sorgen, whle schlau und du hast sicherlich was in der Tasche!

----------


## July137

ja Whle schlau, daran ists bei mir schonmal gescheitert und genau deswegen hab ich so angst.. habe momentan erlangen auf OP1, gefolgt von regensburg, wrzburg,marburg,mnchen, ulm... und frage mich jetzt die ganze zeit ob ich noch was ndern soll oder nicht  :Big Grin:

----------


## RaKiPyt

> ja Whle schlau, daran ists bei mir schonmal gescheitert und genau deswegen hab ich so angst.. habe momentan erlangen auf OP1, gefolgt von regensburg, wrzburg,marburg,mnchen, ulm... und frage mich jetzt die ganze zeit ob ich noch was ndern soll oder nicht


Ich glaube genau diese Reihenfolge wird auch die meine sein!  :Big Grin: 

Eventuell werde ich dann aber Marburg auf die 1 setzen und was anderes dann auf die 4!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Juliuschka

Krass von euch gehen ja echt viele nach Marburg! Eine gute Freundin von mir studiert dort und ich finde es auch echt schn dort, so eine richtige Studentenstadt eben! Und July137, mach dir mal keine Gedanken, hier im Forum hatten glaube ich bis jetzt jedes Jahr viele Top-Ergebnisse im TMS (inklusive ja dir), schau z.B mal in der Facebook-Gruppe, da siehst du, dass das nicht die Regel ist und ja auch gar nicht sein kann! 
Will denn hier aus dem Forum so niemand nach Heidelberg? Dahin wird es mich wohl verschlagen ;)

----------


## eliya

glaubt ihr ich hab mit 1,6 (tms mit einberechnet) chancen in Ulm?

----------


## Pepper*

Hi, ich frchte bei mir  wird es nichts. Abi 1,9 und TMS 89%, mit Standardwert 112 und Note 1,3/

Mit viel Glck vielleicht ulm oder Mannheim??  Was meint ihr?

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Du willst auch nach Marburg? Ist ja cool!
> Ja ist bei mir soweit ich denke das Beste! "Nur" 3 Stunden von zu Hause mit der Bahn weg!


Naja, bei mit sind es 4-5 Stunden  :Big Grin: . Nher wren bei mir Mnchen/Ulm (max 1 Std.), aber ich will ja ein bisschen weiter weg :-P.

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wen ich (HOFFENTLICH) in Marburg treffe. Mit DN 1,8;  TMS 90% und OP1 (plus Bufdi als nachrangiges Kriterium msste es hoffentlich funktionieren.
Aber ihr habt Recht, es sind wirklich viele, die hier nach Marburg wollen. Ich dachte ja, ich wre die einzige, bis der AdH-Thread kam  :Big Grin: , da war ich echt erleichtert.




> Eine gute Freundin von mir studiert dort und ich finde es auch echt schn dort, so eine richtige Studentenstadt eben!


Oh gut. Ich habe mir schon ein paar Sorgen gemacht, weil ich nie was von Marburg hre hier im Forum oder sonst wo  :Grinnnss!: . 




> Will denn hier aus dem Forum so niemand nach Heidelberg? Dahin wird es mich wohl verschlagen ;)


_Knnen_, nicht _wollen_, ist das Stichwort hier  :hmmm...: 

@ eliya: Ich glaube, bis 1,6 sieht es schlecht aus. Letztes Jahr waren sie ja bei 1,55xx und ich denke eher, dass der NC steigen wird :/.

----------


## JSL

> Krass von euch gehen ja echt viele nach Marburg! Eine gute Freundin von mir studiert dort und ich finde es auch echt schn dort, so eine richtige Studentenstadt eben! Und July137, mach dir mal keine Gedanken, hier im Forum hatten glaube ich bis jetzt jedes Jahr viele Top-Ergebnisse im TMS (inklusive ja dir), schau z.B mal in der Facebook-Gruppe, da siehst du, dass das nicht die Regel ist und ja auch gar nicht sein kann! 
> Will denn hier aus dem Forum so niemand nach Heidelberg? Dahin wird es mich wohl verschlagen ;)


Jap, HD hier!!  :Grinnnss!:  wei jemand, wie stark das mit den Rangpunkten dort von Jahr zu Jahr variieren kann? Weil beim aktuellen Wert von 2013/14  (>50,6) wrd ich locker reinkommen, aber nicht dass der jetzt pltzlich um 10,15 Punkte oder so ansteigt...:-P

----------


## RaKiPyt

> Hi, ich frchte bei mir  wird es nichts. Abi 1,9 und TMS 89%, mit Standardwert 112 und Note 1,3/
> 
> Mit viel Glck vielleicht ulm oder Mannheim??  Was meint ihr?


89% ist natrlich echt rgerlich knapp dran vorbeigeschrammt...  :Frown: 
Mannheim wird knapp. Es reicht vermutlich nicht mal bei mir mit 1,7-er Abi und 92%...
Einfach mal probieren wrde ich vorschlagen  :Smilie:

----------


## wolkenkranich6

Letzes Jahr lag der Wert meine ich bei 55,59, nicht 50,6.

Ich hab TMS Prozentrang 92 aber trotzdem reicht es vermutlich nicht fuer HD...
Ich komme auf eine Gesamtpz von 57.95, letzes jahr htte es also gereicht. Was meint ihr, ist es das Risiko wert HD auf OP 1 zu setzen ?

----------


## JSL

Ja hoppla genau: 55,6 meinte ich! Ja das ist eben die Frage. Ist ja wie beim NC. Hngt ja davon ab wie viele sich dieses Jahr fr HD bewerben (obwohl: vielleicht ist das diese Jahr besser weil der Doppeljahrgang endgltig durch ist..?) aber das kann man ja nie genau sagen, auch nicht wie gut die Leute im Abi sind, ob sie viele Bonuspunkte haben... Mh also nen Versuch ist es wert denke ich :hmmm...:  was hast du denn als OP2?

----------


## eliya

> Naja, bei mit sind es 4-5 Stunden . Nher wren bei mir Mnchen/Ulm (max 1 Std.), aber ich will ja ein bisschen weiter weg :-P.
> 
> Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wen ich (HOFFENTLICH) in Marburg treffe. Mit DN 1,8;  TMS 90% und OP1 (plus Bufdi als nachrangiges Kriterium msste es hoffentlich funktionieren.
> Aber ihr habt Recht, es sind wirklich viele, die hier nach Marburg wollen. Ich dachte ja, ich wre die einzige, bis der AdH-Thread kam , da war ich echt erleichtert.
> 
> 
> Oh gut. Ich habe mir schon ein paar Sorgen gemacht, weil ich nie was von Marburg hre hier im Forum oder sonst wo . 
> 
> 
> ...



Und was ist mit dem nachrckverfahren oder gibt es keins?

----------


## stateofgrace

Ich habe eben meine Testergebnisse nachgeschaut und kann es nicht fassen. Es ist mir echt peinlich, das Ergebnis hier zu verffentlichen

Prozentrang: 36
Standardwert: 96
Erreichtes Notenquivalent: 2,3

Ich habe zwar eine Durchschnittsnote von 1,1 aber ich habe nun echt Angst, dass es aus Mnchen nichts wird. Mir war von Angang an bewusst, dass der Test bei mir nicht gut ausfallen wrde. Aber so schlecht?

----------


## Juliuschka

> Letzes Jahr lag der Wert meine ich bei 55,59, nicht 50,6.
> 
> Ich hab TMS Prozentrang 92 aber trotzdem reicht es vermutlich nicht fuer HD...
> Ich komme auf eine Gesamtpz von 57.95, letzes jahr htte es also gereicht. Was meint ihr, ist es das Risiko wert HD auf OP 1 zu setzen ?


Hmm also ich denke es wird reichen, ich sehe das wie JSL, die Doppeljahrgnge sind durch und ich rechne nicht damit, dass die Punktzahl stark ansteigt! Es ist ja leider etwas schwer die Entwicklung der letzten Jahre zu betrachten, weil die Formel zur Punktberechnung ja gendert wurde. Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall euch dann hoffentlich da zu sehen ;). Also wolkenkranich du bist Neuabiturient? Ich mache mir nmlich nur Gedanken darum, dass ich meine Bewerbung irgendwie nicht auf die Reihe kriege  :Big Grin:  Ich habe letztes Jahr schon Abi gemacht und jetzt habe ich irgendwie Schiss, dass ich das Ergebnis falsch nachreiche oder so ;) Ich glaube ich rufe nchste Woche in HD an und versichere mich dass ich alles vollstndig eingesendet habe ;)

----------


## Juliuschka

> Ich habe eben meine Testergebnisse nachgeschaut und kann es nicht fassen. Es ist mir echt peinlich, das Ergebnis hier zu verffentlichen
> 
> Prozentrang: 36
> Standardwert: 96
> Erreichtes Notenquivalent: 2,3
> 
> Ich habe zwar eine Durchschnittsnote von 1,1 aber ich habe nun echt Angst, dass es aus Mnchen nichts wird. Mir war von Angang an bewusst, dass der Test bei mir nicht gut ausfallen wrde. Aber so schlecht?


Hmm, letztes Jahr lag die Grenze in Mnchen ja glaube ich bei 1,1 im AdH in Mnchen, es knnte also klappen, ich drcke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen! Hast du denn evtl. irgendwelche Preise, die du vorweisen kannst, bzw. FSJ o.? So parallel zum Abi war der TMS aber dieses Jahr auch echt bld getimt!

----------


## stateofgrace

> Hmm, letztes Jahr lag die Grenze in Mnchen ja glaube ich bei 1,1 im AdH in Mnchen, es knnte also klappen, ich drcke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen! Hast du denn evtl. irgendwelche Preise, die du vorweisen kannst, bzw. FSJ o.? So parallel zum Abi war der TMS aber dieses Jahr auch echt bld getimt!


Ja die Grenze lag bei 1,1 allerdings hat sich die Grenze bisher jedes Jahr um 0,1 nach oben verschoben. Ich habe leider nichts Zustzliches vorzuweisen :/ 
Ja, der TMS fand genau zwischen zwei meiner Abiprfungen statt. Vorbereiten konnte ich mich nicht wirklich, aber ich glaube kaum, dass es etwas gebracht htte.
Es ist nur bisschen niederschmetternd, so ein schlechtes Ergebnis zu haben. Man ist selber von sich enttuscht und fhlt sich dumm. Htte ich diesen Test blo nie gemacht...

----------


## Juliuschka

> Ja die Grenze lag bei 1,1 allerdings hat sich die Grenze bisher jedes Jahr um 0,1 nach oben verschoben. Ich habe leider nichts Zustzliches vorzuweisen :/ 
> Ja, der TMS fand genau zwischen zwei meiner Abiprfungen statt. Vorbereiten konnte ich mich nicht wirklich, aber ich glaube kaum, dass es etwas gebracht htte.
> Es ist nur bisschen niederschmetternd, so ein schlechtes Ergebnis zu haben. Man ist selber von sich enttuscht und fhlt sich dumm. Htte ich diesen Test blo nie gemacht...


dann heit es hoffen, hoffen, hoffen! Die doppeljahrgnge sind ja jetzt durch, das knnte zu deinem Vorteil sein! Aber dumm fhlen musst du dich sicher nicht, die Leute die den Test machen sind ja alle nicht bld, da heit es ja nicht, dass du richtig schlecht warst, nur weil dein prozentrang nicht so hoch ist. aber ich verstehe natrlich, was du meinst. einer Freundin von mir geht es ganz genauso, sie hat den tms auch parallel zum Abi gemacht und ist jetzt mega enttuscht! aber noch ist wirklich nichts verloren, dein Abi ist mit 1,1 ja echt super! 

ps: wie editiere ich hier eigentlich? Dass ich "getimt" geschrieben habe lsst mich nmlich dumm fhlen ;)

----------


## janals

Ist hier niemand, der nach HD-Mannheim geht? 

Ich setze jetzt Mannheim auf die OP1 mit 63 Punkten, das sollte klappen  :Smilie:

----------


## INDPNDNT

> Ich mache mir nmlich nur Gedanken darum, dass ich meine Bewerbung irgendwie nicht auf die Reihe kriege  Ich habe letztes Jahr schon Abi gemacht und jetzt habe ich irgendwie Schiss, dass ich das Ergebnis falsch nachreiche oder so ;) Ich glaube ich rufe nchste Woche in HD an und versichere mich dass ich alles vollstndig eingesendet habe ;)


Hey, also mich wirds wohl auch nach HD oder MA verschlagen, bin mir noch nicht 100% sicher was mir lieber ist  :Big Grin: 
Bin grad dabei die neue Ortsprferenzliste zu schreiben. Ist die "Registriernummer", von der hier http://hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=793#c15382 die Rede ist die "Reg.-Nr. XXXXXXXX", die oben auf dem Kontrollblatt steht? Weisst Du da was? Und muss man die AntOn-ID auch mit angeben?
Bin grade auch ziemlich aus dem Huschen (htte nie mit so nem guten TMS gerechnet) und hab etwas Schiss, dass ich jetzt irgendwie das Nachreichen der Unterlagen verkacke xDD

----------


## Juliuschka

Die AntOn-ID brauch man nicht und die Registriernummer ist die, die oben ber dem Kontrollblatt steht, richtig ;) Haha ja, wenn es jetzt daran scheitern wrde, das wre schon echt bel  :Big Grin:

----------


## RaKiPyt

Hat jemand schon seinen nderungsantrag vollstndig ausgefllt? 
Ich wrde gerne mal ein Muster sehen um sicher zu gehen, dass ich nix vergesse!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xabi

Ich hab meinen eben fertig gemacht (Marburg Op1  ::-oopss:  ). Auer den nderungen am Antrag, der Unterschrift und dem beigelegten TMS-Ergebnis mit Registriernummer hab ich nix ausgefllt. Oder was meinst du mit vollstndig ausgefllt?  :Big Grin:

----------


## INDPNDNT

> Hat jemand schon seinen nderungsantrag vollstndig ausgefllt? 
> Ich wrde gerne mal ein Muster sehen um sicher zu gehen, dass ich nix vergesse!


Ich denke das ganze soll formlos passieren?
Dafr gibt es doch kein Formular, oder?? :0

----------


## ygaucher

muss man wenn man die OPs beibehlt einfach nur den TMS nachreichen oder brauchen die auch noch ein blatt mit bewerbernummer und unterschrift?

----------


## RaKiPyt

> Ich denke das ganze soll formlos passieren?
> Dafr gibt es doch kein Formular, oder?? :0


Entschuldige fr die Verwirrung!
Ich wollte nur wissen, was da drauf muss, damit ich nicht was vergesse!
Soweit ich verstanden habe muss drauf: Name, Registriernummer von HSS, nderungen 1.-6. und dann Datum + Unterschrift oder?

@Xabi: Marburg ist auch mein OP 1  :Big Grin:  , dann Wrzburg, Regensburg, Tbingen, Mnchen, Ulm!
Hast du schon nen Plan wie du dir da ne Wohnung/WG suchst?

----------


## INDPNDNT

> Entschuldige fr die Verwirrung!
> Ich wollte nur wissen, was da drauf muss, damit ich nicht was vergesse!
> Soweit ich verstanden habe muss drauf: Name, Registriernummer von HSS, nderungen 1.-6. und dann Datum + Unterschrift oder?
> 
> @Xabi: Marburg ist auch mein OP 1  , dann Wrzburg, Regensburg, Tbingen, Mnchen, Ulm!
> Hast du schon nen Plan wie du dir da ne Wohnung/WG suchst?


Aaah, okay.
Bin beruhigt ^^

----------


## Xabi

Wrzburg, Mnchen und Ulm hab ich auch dabei, ansonsten noch Freiburg und Erlangen :Top: 

Wegen Wohnung bewerb ich mich in den nchsten Wochen schonmal fr das Studentenwohnheim, mit ber einem Jahr Warteliste sollte das funktionieren  :Big Grin:  (ich fang wegen meinem FSJ wahrscheinlich erst zum nchsten Wintersemester an.) Und selbst?

----------


## JSL

also sorry dass ich jetzt nochmal nachfrage, aber will mich nur vergewissern: formloses Schreiben mit TMS Ergebnis an HSS, das heit also ich schreib einfach in Word bzw Pages meine Registriernummer und schick das dann zusammen mit dem TMS Ergebnis-Blatt ab...?

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Jaaaaaa das reicht!!!!

----------


## RaKiPyt

> Wrzburg, Mnchen und Ulm hab ich auch dabei, ansonsten noch Freiburg und Erlangen
> 
> Wegen Wohnung bewerb ich mich in den nchsten Wochen schonmal fr das Studentenwohnheim, mit ber einem Jahr Warteliste sollte das funktionieren  (ich fang wegen meinem FSJ wahrscheinlich erst zum nchsten Wintersemester an.) Und selbst?


Ja frs Studentenwohnheim wird es bei mir wohl Ar*** spt! Also denke  ich such mir eher ne WG  :Smilie:

----------


## wolkenkranich6

> Mh also nen Versuch ist es wert denke ich was hast du denn als OP2?


Vermutlich Freiburg,  was besseres fllt mir nicht ein...




> Also wolkenkranich du bist Neuabiturient? Ich mache mir nmlich nur Gedanken darum, dass ich meine Bewerbung irgendwie nicht auf die Reihe kriege  Ich habe letztes Jahr schon Abi gemacht und jetzt habe ich irgendwie Schiss, dass ich das Ergebnis falsch nachreiche oder so ;) Ich glaube ich rufe nchste Woche in HD an und versichere mich dass ich alles vollstndig eingesendet habe ;)


Ne, ich bin auch Altabiturient. Muss das auch noch herausfinden, Vorallem weil ich meine Op 1 wohl in HD ndere also auf meinem Kontrollblatt was.man bei der hd Online.Bewerbung braucht noch nicht hd beinhaltet...

----------


## Kiddo

Ich hab meinen TMS voll daneben gehauen. Hab es gerade mal auf eine 2,2 gebracht. Vielleicht htte ich zuvor doch was lernen sollen. Ich habe erst whrend des Tests mitbekommen, aus welchen Aufgabentypen er besteht ;).

----------


## eliya

Weiss jemand ob es letztes jahr in ulm ein nachrckverfahren gab und mit welcher note man reinkam.. und glaubt ihr der nc wird fallen da es dieses jahr keine doppeljahrgnge mehr gibt?

----------


## gym-class-heroine

> Wegen Wohnung bewerb ich mich in den nchsten Wochen schonmal fr das Studentenwohnheim, mit ber einem Jahr Warteliste sollte das funktionieren  (ich fang wegen meinem FSJ wahrscheinlich erst zum nchsten Wintersemester an.) Und selbst?


Ist es eigentlich mglich, sich fr ein Studentenwohnheim ein Jahr frher zu bewerben? 
Ich wei,dass es von der Stadt abhngig ist. Weit du was steht fr HD und Mannheim? Wenn sie zumindest eine Zullasung an der Uni verlagen, heit das, dass ich mich frhsten am 12.08 dafr bewerben kann  :was ist das...?:

----------


## wolkenkranich6

> Ist es eigentlich mglich, sich fr ein Studentenwohnheim ein Jahr frher zu bewerben? 
> Ich wei,dass es von der Stadt abhngig ist. Weit du was steht fr HD und Mannheim? Wenn sie zumindest eine Zullasung an der Uni verlagen, heit das, dass ich mich frhsten am 12.08 dafr bewerben kann


Also in HD kann man sich frueher bewerben, auch ohne Zulassung. Ich hab mich bereits im Dezember beworben (nur jetzt wird es mit dem Studienplatz knapp...)

Apropos, ich bin relativ sicher einen Wohnheimsplatz zu bekommen, da ich mich schon frueh beworben habe. Allerdings ist der Vertragsanfang bereits der 1.9, aber ich bekomme meine eventuelle Zulassung erst am 3.9, aber ich muss doch bestimmt schon vorher einen Mietvertrag oder so unterschreiben oder? Kann ich den gegebenfalls auch kuendigen wenn ich eine Absage bekomme...?

----------


## LenaKatharina

Mich wird es wohl hchstwahrscheinlich auch nach Heidelberg verschlagen. 
Wobei ich mir immer noch nicht sicher bin, ob ich jetzt Heidelberg oder Freiburg auf Option 1 setze  :Big Grin: 
Wie viel Punkte hast du denn den Formel nach ?




> Krass von euch gehen ja echt viele nach Marburg! Eine gute Freundin von mir studiert dort und ich finde es auch echt schn dort, so eine richtige Studentenstadt eben! Und July137, mach dir mal keine Gedanken, hier im Forum hatten glaube ich bis jetzt jedes Jahr viele Top-Ergebnisse im TMS (inklusive ja dir), schau z.B mal in der Facebook-Gruppe, da siehst du, dass das nicht die Regel ist und ja auch gar nicht sein kann! 
> Will denn hier aus dem Forum so niemand nach Heidelberg? Dahin wird es mich wohl verschlagen ;)

----------


## gym-class-heroine

*Aber was gescheht, wenn ich z.B August eine Zusage fr ein Wohnheim bekomme und die Zullasung an der Uni noch nicht da ist, d.h ich bin noch nicht sicher, ob ich einen Studienplatz dort gekriegt habe oder nicht..* 

Ich will hier keinen Spam machen, deshalb wrdest du mir vielleicht ein aderes Thema im Forum in Bezug auf die Wohnheime und WGs geben?

 :bhh:

----------


## beachboijoni

> *Aber was gescheht, wenn ich z.B August eine Zusage fr ein Wohnheim bekomme und die Zullasung an der Uni noch nicht da ist, d.h ich bin noch nicht sicher, ob ich einen Studienplatz dort gekriegt habe oder nicht..* 
> 
> Ich will hier keinen Spam machen, deshalb wrdest du mir vielleicht ein aderes Thema im Forum in Bezug auf die Wohnheime und WGs geben?


hey, wollte dir mal antworten weil ich letztes jahr in einer hnlichen situation war. damals hab ich mich quasi gegen medizin (hatte ne zusage fr halle) entschieden, weil ich in leipzig schon nen wohnheimsplatz hatte. (das war natrllich nicht der einzige grund, jetzt will ich allerdings doch wieder zur medizin) hab jetzt also zwei semester lehramt studiert.

also im osten ist zwar das mit der wohnungssuche nicht ganz so dramatisch, aber ich glaube es bringt nicht so viel sich vor einer zusage zum studium um eine wohnung zu kmmern, hchstens wenn schon absolut sicher ist wos hingeht.
die studentenwerke brauchen z.b. auch eine imma- bescheinigung fr den wohnheims mietvertrag. bei einem studentenwerk wurde mir gesagt, es ist besser sich erst zu melden wenn man die zusage hat und dann hofft dass sie noch leere wohnungen haben. (in leipzig und halle gibts die z.b. immer)
mit wgs ist halt das problem, dass wahrscheinlich kein potentieller vermieter hren will, dass man noch nix genaues wei und nur mal den fu in der tr haben will.

rckblickend hab ich mir da letztes jahr viel zu viel stress um die wohnungssuche gemacht, es finden sich glaub ich immer irgendwelche mglichkeiten. notfalls nimmt man was zur zwischenmiete oder wenns gar nix gibt jugendherberge bis man etwas findet.

----------


## gym-class-heroine

*@beachboijoni*

Danke dir fr die Antwort

Leider habe ich gelesen, dass die Situation mit den Studentenwohnheimen und WGs besonders fr Studienanfnger in Heidelberg und Mannheim schrecklich ist. 
Ich habe auch kleine Chancen dafr, mir einen Quartier zu nehmen, denn die Vermieter normallerweise groe Vorurteile gegen die Auslnder (insbesoders die Bulgaren) haben.  :Traurig:  
Aber die Hostels und die Jugendherbergen sind ja auch eine Option  :Big Grin:

----------


## beachboijoni

> *@beachboijoni*
> 
> Danke dir fr die Antwort
> 
> Leider habe ich gelesen, dass die Situation mit den Studentenwohnheimen und WGs besonders fr Studienanfnger in Heidelberg und Mannheim schrecklich ist. 
> Ich habe auch kleine Chancen dafr, mir einen Quartier zu nehmen, denn die Vermieter normallerweise groe Vorurteile gegen die Auslnder (insbesoders die Bulgaren) haben.  
> Aber die Hostels und die Jugendherbergen sind ja auch eine Option


oh je, ich bin irgendwie froh in sachsen zu leben. kann deine sorgen absolut nachvollziehen. hast du schon mal mit leuten vom studentenwerk gesprochen? vielleicht empfehlen die dir was du tun knntest.

ist aber echt auch ein extra thread wert. war schon letztes jahr berrascht wie wenig man im inet dazu findet, wo das problem doch eigentlich eine menge leute betreffen msste.

----------


## Juliuschka

> Mich wird es wohl hchstwahrscheinlich auch nach Heidelberg verschlagen. 
> Wobei ich mir immer noch nicht sicher bin, ob ich jetzt Heidelberg oder Freiburg auf Option 1 setze 
> Wie viel Punkte hast du denn den Formel nach ?


Ich liege jetzt mit der Formel bei 63, irgendwas Punkten, das sollte wohl klappen ;) Ich versuche jetzt auch schnell noch ne Wohnung klar zu machen, bevor im Herbst alle angerannt kommen ;) wie sieht es denn bei dir aus?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/archi...p/t-35897.html

Aus dem Thread hier geht hervor, dass eine Bewerbung erst mit Zulassungsbescheid mglich ist.

----------


## kiwitree

also meint ihr dass 66 Punkte fr heidelberg schon ne sichere Sache sind? 2012 hat man knapp ber 60 punkte bentigt scheint dann ja schon ziemlich zu schwanken...

----------


## Juliuschka

> also meint ihr dass 66 Punkte fr heidelberg schon ne sichere Sache sind? 2012 hat man knapp ber 60 punkte bentigt scheint dann ja schon ziemlich zu schwanken...


66 Punkte sind mehr als sicher! Die haben doch 2013 die Formel gendert, deshalb kannst du die Werte gar nicht vergleichen ;)

----------


## LenaKatharina

ja ich hab auch 66 Punkte und denke auch das das dicke reicht. 
Ich werde mir, denke ich mal, jetzt auch schon bald ne Wohnung suchen.

----------


## INDPNDNT

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiss, dass das hier nicht so wirklich reingehrt, aber da es hier gerade sehr viele Leute gibt, die vor haben in HD zu studieren hier mal ne andere Frage:
Warum habt ihr euch fr Heidelberg und gegen Mannheim entschieden? Ich hab bisher nur gutes von dem Modellstudiengang in MA gehrt und die Uni ist ja quasi dieselbe. Auch die PZ des letzten Jahres sprechen aber dafr, dass HD (55,59) etwas beliebter als MA (50,86) ist. Liegt das daran, dass die Fakultt in HD eine so gute Reputation hat, oder ist hier tatschlich die Lehre besser?

Wrde mich ber Antworten freuen (falls da jemand eine Ahnung hat  :Big Grin:  )

Lg

----------


## gym-class-heroine

> hast du schon mal mit leuten vom studentenwerk gesprochen? vielleicht empfehlen die dir was du tun knntest.
> 
> ist aber echt auch ein extra thread wert.


noch nicht, aber ich mache es! Ich bin schon in Ferien und ich habe jetzt genug Zeit, um Emails zu schreiben und Telefongesprche zu fhren  :Big Grin: 

*@INDPNDNT*

Ich habe auch darber viel gedacht. Ich persnclich bin sowohl fr HD als auch fr Mannheim, denn die beiden sind sehr sehr gut.  Es geht eher um die Tatsache, dass man bei AdH Heidelberg am 1.Platz schreiben soll und Mannheim auch am zweiten sein kann.

----------


## Juliuschka

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich weiss, dass das hier nicht so wirklich reingehrt, aber da es hier gerade sehr viele Leute gibt, die vor haben in HD zu studieren hier mal ne andere Frage:
> Warum habt ihr euch fr Heidelberg und gegen Mannheim entschieden? Ich hab bisher nur gutes von dem Modellstudiengang in MA gehrt und die Uni ist ja quasi dieselbe. Auch die PZ des letzten Jahres sprechen aber dafr, dass HD (55,59) etwas beliebter als MA (50,86) ist. Liegt das daran, dass die Fakultt in HD eine so gute Reputation hat, oder ist hier tatschlich die Lehre besser?
> 
> Wrde mich ber Antworten freuen (falls da jemand eine Ahnung hat  )
> 
> Lg


Also ich habe auch ber Mannheim nachgedacht, fr mich ist die Entscheidung letztlich auf heidelberg gefallen, weil es mir relativ wichtig ist, dass ich gegebenenfalls auch innerhalb Deutschlands die Uni wechseln knnte, was ja bei dem Modellstudiengang eher schwierig ist und, dass HD eine internationalere Ausrichtung hat, weil es fr mich auch eigentlich schon so gut wie fest steht, dass ich zumindest ein Auslandssemester oder Jahr machen mchte bzw. Famulatur o. im Ausland. Dann sind es noch so eher nebenschliche Faktoren (Reputation, schne Stadt  :Big Grin: , gute Erfahrungsberichte von bekannten,...) dann ist es noch so, dass ich mir vorstellen kann in die Forschung zu gehen und da sehe ich in HD auch mehr Mglichkeiten (obwohl ich da zugegebenermaen nicht so ganz 100% informiert bin ;)) soviel zu mir  :Big Grin:  hoffe es hilft zumindest ein bisschen ;)

----------


## CalvinAndHobbes

Hey,

ich hab den TMS mit 1,0 (96%) gemacht und 2012 ein 1,6er Abi. Ich wei nur noch nicht so recht, wohin ich mchte. Ich hab ja mit dem Ergebnis dann doch ein paar Auswahlmglichkeiten  :Smilie: . 

Wo find ich denn die Unterforen, in denen man aufschnappen kann, wie es so an den Unis zugeht? (ich seh wohl den wald vor lauter bumen nicht ;))

grazie mille

----------


## Mrs. Mo

Hallihallle! Hab erst gerade eben gesehen, dass die Ergebnisse raus sind... und ich bin super zufrieden mit mir  :Smilie:  Jetzt bin ich aber vor lauter Aufregung zu bld um zu erkennen, welche Punktzahl ich bei der Mannheim-Formel anwenden. Das ist doch die, die bei erreichter Testwert ganz unten steht oder doch die bei der rerichten Punktzahl? 
Vielen Lieben danke schon mal im Vorraus  :Smilie:

----------


## Mrs. Mo

Boah.. ich bin gerade richitg von den Socken, denn wenn das die bei erreichter Testwert ist, dann hab ich 59.128 Punkte zusammen ..  :Smilie:  Ich kann mich gerade gar nicht mehr beruhigen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mrs. Mo

und damit msste ich doch eigentlich in Mannheim einen Platz bekommen oder nciht?

----------


## MFA

Einige von euch wrden mich jetzt wsl steinigen wollen, aber FRAGE :  :Grinnnss!: 
Muss ich mit dem TMS Ergebnis und den formlosen nderungen der OPs auch noch das Kontrollblatt mit dem eingetragenem Ergebnis an hochschulstart schicken ?! Hab das jetzt nmlich ohne gemacht...?!?! :-O

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Nope.



> Neuabiturienten fgen bitte bei einer Bewerbung fr das Wintersemester 2014/15 eine unbeglaubigte Kopie des Testergebnisses den Unterlagen bei oder falls Sie sich schon zum Wintersemester 2014/15 beworben haben, senden Sie bitte eine unbeglaubigte Kopie des Testergebnisses mit Angabe der Registriernummer Ihres Antrages (soweit vorhanden) bis zum 15. Juli 2014 an hochschulstart.de.
> 
> 
> 
> Fr Altabiturienten, die am TMS 2014 teilnehmen, gilt folgende Sonderregelung:
> 
> Sie drfen in Kenntnis Ihres TMS-Ergebnisses die Studienorte fr das AdH und auch Ihren Studiengangwunsch einmalig neu festlegen.
> 
> Da nderungen in AntOn fr Altabiturienten nicht mehr mglich sind (s. Termine), nehmen Sie die nderung formlos schriftlich vor und senden unter Angabe Ihrer Registriernummer diese zusammen mit der Kopie des Testergebnisses bis zum 15. Juli 2014 (Eingang bei hochschulstart.de) an hochschulstart.de.

----------


## dgys

Hallo zusammen, ich habe jetzt erst ernsthaft realisiert, dass ham nat eine mglichkeit fr mich ist, da man mit 1,5 nicht weit kommt... jetzt meine frage 
ist es berhaupt sinnvoll jetzt noch anzufangen..
also 2 monate htte ich voll und ganz zeit mich dem zu witmen
oder soll ich die ausbildung zum rettass in 2 wochen beginnen??

danke fr eure ratschle
dgys

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Hallo zusammen, ich habe jetzt erst ernsthaft realisiert, dass ham nat eine mglichkeit fr mich ist, da man mit 1,5 nicht weit kommt... jetzt meine frage 
> ist es berhaupt sinnvoll jetzt noch anzufangen..
> also 2 monate htte ich voll und ganz zeit mich dem zu witmen
> oder soll ich die ausbildung zum rettass in 2 wochen beginnen??
> 
> danke fr eure ratschle
> dgys


Falscher Thread..http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showt...=83872&page=74

----------


## fabi_flocka_flame

Hey, auch ich bruchte euren Rat.
Zunchst mal meine Daten:
Abi-DN: 1,7 
TMS: 72% (1,6)
Zustzlich 12 Monate BFD (beim Roten Kreuz)

Folglich wre ich bei folgenden Schnitten:
Erlangen: 1,3
Freiburg:1,3
Mnchen: 1,3
Regensburg: 1,2
Tbingen: 1,1

Das waren jetzt die Unis, die ich im Blick hatte. Bestehen denn an anderen Unis noch Chancen & wie "schlecht" stehen an den oben genannten meine Chancen? 
Habe ich vielleicht in Ulm eine geringe Chance mit DN/TMS von 1,65?
Oder sollte ich Gttingen oder Lbeck Auswahlgesprch versuchen?


P.S.: Hatte gelesen, dass Tbingen wohl im SoSe 1,1 als NC hatte?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Wie waren denn die NCs an den von dir o.g. Unis?

----------


## RaKiPyt

nderungsantrag.jpg

Mein ihr, dass das so passt?

----------


## fabi_flocka_flame

@_Sanguis_ 
meinst du mich?
naja, so in etwa sind die mir bekannt, aber auch genau darauf zielt meine Frage ab.
ob jemand, der in etwa die NCs kennt, eine Einschtzung abgeben kann.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Du musst ja nur auf hss.de gehen und nachgucken.

----------


## EVT

Die kannst du doch hier nachgucken:
http://hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=4234

Tuebingen steht da nicht, war aber 0.9 im Nachrueckverfahren. Freiburg weiss ich nicht.
Fuer Goettingen und Luebeck reicht es nicht. Wie waere es mit dem Ham-Nat?

----------


## fabi_flocka_flame

Entschuldigt das Missverstndnis.
Mir sind die NCs bekannt.
Aber zum Beispiel gibt es dieses Jahr (soweit ich richtig informiert bin) keinen Doppelabijahrgang.
Daher knnten die NCs ja vl. etwas gelockert werden (ich wei eher unwahrscheinlich)?
Fr Lbeck stehen meiner Meinung nach aber die Chancen nicht all zu schlecht zu einem Gesprch eingeladen zu werden, da ja vor den Gesprchseinladungen eine Rangliste gebildet wird, nach der ich durch TMS bei 1,3 wre oder liege ich da vllig falsch?

----------


## EVT

Nein, in Luebeck wurde letztes Jahr schon unter den 1.1ern gelost, die meisten hatten 1.0.
Ich glaube nicht, dass sich der NC irgendwo lockert. Dafuer ist Medizin zu beliebt und die Leute machen immer bessere Abis, ausserdem haben wahrscheinlich viele aus den Doppeljahrgaengen ein FSJ etc gemacht und fangen jetzt erst an zu studieren, oder wechseln das Fach..

----------


## Sternchenhase

@ fabi_flocka_flame: http://www.uni-luebeck.de/studium/st...hren/faqs.html

----------


## fabi_flocka_flame

Okay, danke.
Dann noch ganz kurz: stimmt es, dass im SoSe in Tbingen 1,1 NC war?

----------


## EVT

War es nicht im letzten SS auch 0.9? Guck mal im Tuebingen Thread nach.

----------


## toni332012

> Okay, danke.
> Dann noch ganz kurz: stimmt es, dass im SoSe in Tbingen 1,1 NC war?


Im SS 13 war es 1,1. Letztes WS 0,8/0,9 und im SS 14 ebenso. 
Der G8 Kram ist ja nun erstmal durch.. Dieses Jahr nur noch die letzte Etappe von Hessen. Vielleicht entspannt sich die Lage wieder etwas. Hoff ich zumindest

----------


## eliya

Hey Leute,

Darf man jetzt in Kenntnis des Tms ergebnisses sich auch fr zahnmedizin bewerben als altabiturient auch wenn man noch keinen Antrag gestellt hat.. also kann man das jetzt noch machen? :Smilie:

----------


## toni332012

> Hey Leute,
> 
> Darf man jetzt in Kenntnis des Tms ergebnisses sich auch fr zahnmedizin bewerben als altabiturient auch wenn man noch keinen Antrag gestellt hat.. also kann man das jetzt noch machen?


Ja, dann zhlt aber nur der!

----------


## eliya

Kann man sich nicht fr beide bewerben?

----------


## beachboijoni

> Hey, auch ich bruchte euren Rat.
> Zunchst mal meine Daten:
> Abi-DN: 1,7 
> TMS: 72% (1,6)
> Zustzlich 12 Monate BFD (beim Roten Kreuz)
> 
> Folglich wre ich bei folgenden Schnitten:
> Erlangen: 1,3
> Freiburg:1,3
> ...


sry aber das muss sein

du hast ja mal den geilsten user name, fr den solltest du schon mal nen platz kriegen

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Kann man sich nicht fr beide bewerben?


Fr beide was?

----------


## marron49

wenn du dich bis jetzt noch gar nicht beworben hast eigentlich nicht. Da die Frist fr altabiturientin am 31. Mai war. Wenn du dich beworben hast zb fr humanmedizin und jetzt nach erhalt deiner TMS ergebnisse doch lieber Zahnmedizin willst dann darfst du das einmalig ndern.

----------


## toni332012

> Kann man sich nicht fr beide bewerben?


Nein man darf sich nur fr einen zulassungsbeschrnkten Studiengang bei Hochschulstart bewerben. Aufgrund deines Ergebnis darfst du den Studiengang noch einmal ndern (!)
Steht auch alles auf der Homepage, einfach mal lesen.

----------


## kiwitree

bewirbt sich jemand in Regensburg? bzw. wisst ihr ob man mit 1,1 (DN + TMS) eine realistische Chance hat? bin gerade dabei meine Reihenfolge zu ndern und ich finde im Internet nichts dazu...

----------


## Sternchenhase

> bewirbt sich jemand in Regensburg? bzw. wisst ihr ob man mit 1,1 (DN + TMS) eine realistische Chance hat? bin gerade dabei meine Reihenfolge zu ndern und ich finde im Internet nichts dazu...


Geheimtipp  :hmmm...: : Auf hochschulstart.de nachsehen! http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=4234
Also ehrlich, so schwer ist das nicht. Die meisten dieser Fragen lassen sich mit einem Blick auf die Tabelle beantworten. Wie auch deine:

In Regensburg lag der NC letztes Jahr bei 1,0 mit Boni, d.h. die Chancen stehen eher schlecht.

----------


## fabi_flocka_flame

> sry aber das muss sein
> 
> du hast ja mal den geilsten user name, fr den solltest du schon mal nen platz kriegen


Danke, Danke!
Kannst ja mal eine Petition starten! ;)

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Geheimtipp : Auf hochschulstart.de nachsehen! http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=4234
> Also ehrlich, so schwer ist das nicht. Die meisten dieser Fragen lassen sich mit einem Blick auf die Tabelle beantworten. Wie auch deine:
> 
> In Regensburg lag der NC letztes Jahr bei 1,0 mit Boni, d.h. die Chancen stehen eher schlecht.


 :Woow:  :Love:  :Top: 
Frher hab ich da tatschlich selber noch fr die Leute nachgeguckt und ihnen dann meine Einschtzung gegeben. Mittlerweile seh ich das gar nicht mehr ein und sag, geh auf Hochschulstart, guck wie der NC war, sag uns wie deine DN ist und wie der NC war und ich geb dir meine Einschtzung. Selber zu recherchieren sollte eigentlich schon drin sein. 

Ist nicht gegen dich persnlich gerichtet kiwitree, hier gibts ne ganze Menge mehr, die ihre DN und TMS-Ergebnis hinklatschen und wissen wollen ob sie genommen werden.

----------


## EVT

Es ist halt so schoen bequem.. Demnaechst schreiben wir hier falsche Sachen hin, wuerden sie ja auch glauben.^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Demnaechst schreiben wir hier falsche Sachen hin, wuerden sie ja auch glauben.^^


 :Grinnnss!:  Neuerdings kann man ja auf dem Mond studieren.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

Jeder fngt mal klein an.
Finde die Hochschulseite auch unglaublich unbersichtlich und bld gemacht.
Kann verstehen, wenn man zu Absicherung noch mal nachfragt.
Geht schlielich um den Studienplatz

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Verbietet ihnen ja auch niemand, sie drfen ruhig fragen. Aber wie gesagt, dann sollen sie vorher selber nachgucken. Das drfte wohl noch jeder hinbekommen, gerade weils um den Studienplatz geht.

----------


## EVT

Oder sie haben es wirklich nicht geschafft, das waere traurig.

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

Klar,nachgucken sollte schon drin sein.
Ich wrde aber auch lieber dich oder EVT zur Absicherung fragen. Ihr habt halt beide Ahnung.
Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich mich noch nie so extrem mit Hss beschftigen musste (leider). hab halt immer mein Kreuzchen bei Teilstudienpltze gemacht und gut war. Bei Abibestenquote, Auswahlverfahren und WS habe ich vorerst sowieso keine Chance ^^

----------


## RaKiPyt

Dann finde ich, dass man sich erst recht damit beschtigen sollte!
Ich hab 3 Tage (!!!) gebraucht um mal dieses verkackte System der Bewerbung zu verstehen!
Und ich mach das weil es mir wichtig ist und ich mchte jetzt niemanden hier verurteilen, aber ich finde soviel an Zeit sollte man schon investieren, wenn man daran denkt, dass ich das spter wenigstens 6,5 Jahre studieren werde, wenn ich alles durchziehe!

Es soll ja Leute geben, die mit einem 1,0 Abi direkt ihren Platz bekommen, aber dann sind die - meiner Meinung nach - nicht wirklich richtig hier!

(Alles meine Meinung, verurteilt mich dafr  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Es soll ja Leute geben, die mit einem 1,0 Abi direkt ihren Platz bekommen, aber dann sind die - meiner Meinung nach - nicht wirklich richtig hier!


Inwiefern nicht richtig?

----------


## RaKiPyt

> Inwiefern nicht richtig?


Ich mchte das hier nicht pauschalisieren, aber jemand mit 1,0 hat seinen Platz so gut wie sicher!
Der muss nicht hier ber mgliches und unmgliches debattieren!

----------


## Sternchenhase

Ja, das finde ich, wie gesagt  :bhh: , auch.

Bei manchen Fragen finde ich es nicht verkehrt, wie z.B. beim TMS-Ergebnis nachreichen, da ich mir unsicher war, aber ich musste nicht fragen, weil ich ber die Suchfunktion ungefhr 20 Treffer hier im Forum hatte und auf FB das gleiche.

Abgesehen davon, ist hochschulstart.de nicht sooo unbersichtlich, etwas komplex und man braucht viele Klicks, aber "Auswahlgrenzen" ist echt leicht zu finden. Und sonst msste auch eigentlich alles auf das normale Anforderungsniveau knftiger Medizinstudenten ausgerichtet sein.

@ _sanguis_: Ich denke, RaKiPyt meinte das in Bezug auf die Fragestellungen hier und nicht das Forum an sich. Die meisten der Fragestellungen beziehen sich auf Tipps und Chancen, wie man trotz "Nicht-1,0" einen Platz bekommt, und dementsprechend genervt sind manchmal die Leute, wenn jemand mit sehr, sehr gutem Abi pltzlich auftaucht und sich (oft auch noch in verschiedenen Threads  :grrrr....:  ) "rckversichern lsst", dass mit seinem Stuienplatz alles klar geht.
Nicht im Sinne davon, dass hier nicht alle (Noch-Nicht-)Medizinstudenten schreiben drfen. Hoffe, ich lag da jetzt richtig  :Big Grin: .

----------


## RaKiPyt

> Und sonst msste auch eigentlich alles auf das normale Anforderungsniveau knftiger Medizinstudenten ausgerichtet sein.


Meine Rede!





> @ _sanguis_: Ich denke, RaKiPyt meinte das in Bezug auf die Fragestellungen hier und nicht das Forum an sich. Die meisten der Fragestellungen beziehen sich auf Tipps und Chancen, wie man trotz "Nicht-1,0" einen Platz bekommt, und dementsprechend genervt sind manchmal die Leute, wenn jemand mit sehr, sehr gutem Abi pltzlich auftaucht und sich (oft auch noch in verschiedenen Threads  ) "rckversichern lsst", dass mit seinem Stuienplatz alles klar geht.
> Nicht im Sinne davon, dass hier nicht alle (Noch-Nicht-)Medizinstudenten schreiben drfen. Hoffe, ich lag da jetzt richtig .


Meine Gedankengnge sind manchmal so verworren, dass ich im Nachhinein nicht mehr wei, was ich eigentlich wollte!
Aber eigentlich genau das wollte ich sagen  :Big Grin:  (Jemand der meine Texte sogar versteht) 

Ich meine, wenn ich 1,0 habe, dann kann ich doch erwarten das solche Leute 1. nicht gerade ohne ein gewisses bisschen Intelligenz durch die Weltgeschichte flanieren und 2. das sie wenigstens sich ein bisschen anstrengen knnen, was ihre Studienwahl und Informationsbeschaffung angeht!

Ich hoffe ich trete damit niemandem auf den Schlips, aber von 1,0-1,1-er Leuten erwarte ich schon ein bisschen mehr!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich erwarte auch von 1,6-ern, 2,0-ern oder auch von 3,5-ern, dass sie sich selbst informieren und nicht darauf warten, dass ihnen jemand die Infos schn vorkaut. Ich finds auch lcherlich, wenn jemand 0,9 als verbesserte DN hat und dann fragt, ob er hier und da ne Chance hat...manchmal glaub ich, dass das ein bisschen Aufmerksamheitsheischerei ist...aber die meisten 1,0er fragen ja eh meist nach der Abibestenquote oder nach der Wahrscheinlichkeit an Uni x, die nen NC von 1,1 hatte, dort zugelassen zu werden. Das find ich dann schon berechtigt. Wer ne 1,0 hat, hat meist hart dafuer gearbeitet und mchte dann mit der Wunschuni "belohnt" werden. Is ja logisch.

----------


## RaKiPyt

Ich kann deine Argumentation verstehen Sanguis, aber der Weg fr jemanden der ein 1,0-er Abi gemacht hat ist so viel einfacher seinen Weg ins Studium zu finden, als fr jemanden der mit Mh und Not ein vernnftiges Abitur schafft und erst danach den Wunsch hegt Medizin zu studieren.

Denn mal abgesehen von Gerchten lauschen, Anmelden und sagen ich hab den NC muss man da nicht viel machen!
Und es liegt ja nicht immer nur an dem/der SchlerIn, wenn es einem aufgrund des Abiturdurchschnittes nicht direkt vergnnt ist Medizin zu studieren. Es spielt einfach so viel mehr da mit rein! 

Deswegen hab ich deutlich mehr Respekt und Geduld fr jemanden, der einen schlechten Abischnitt hat, sich eventuell durch Ausbildungen und den TMS geqult hat, als fr jemanden der direkt sein Abi mit 1,0 bestanden hat!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Weniger Respekt hab ich deswegen vor keinem...der mit 1,0 hat halt whrend der Schulzeit nicht auf der faulen Haut gelegen. Das is auch viel Arbeit.

----------


## RaKiPyt

Also ich denke nicht, dass man behaupten kann, das Leute die einen 1,0-er Abischnitt haben nicht auf der faulen Haut gelegen haben!
Ich kenne gengend Leute, die ihr Abi mittelmig abgeschlossen haben und weitaus ambiotionierter dabei waren, als 1-er Abiturienten

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Sag ich doch auch nicht. Nur, dass 1,0er durchaus Respekt fr ihre Leistung verdienen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

RaKipyt, ich mchte dir wirklich nicht zu nahe treten,aber du drckst dich gerade wirklich sehr unglcklich aus und allmhlich fllts mir schwer, dein Gesagtes nicht persnlich zu nehmen.
Jede Leistung verdient Respekt.

----------


## RaKiPyt

> RaKipyt, ich mchte dir wirklich nicht zu nahe treten,aber du drckst dich gerade wirklich sehr unglcklich aus und allmhlich fllts mir schwer, dein Gesagtes nicht persnlich zu nehmen.
> Jede Leistung verdient Respekt.


Danke fr deine Ehrlichkeit!
Ich glaub ich hab etwas berreagiert... Ich mchte eigentlich niemanden damit persnlich angreifen! 
Ich glaube ich sollte das Thema damit auf sich beruhen lassen!  :Smilie: 

Ich glaub ich fange an persnliche Themen nicht objektiv auf Internetforen zu bertragen! Keine gute Idee..

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

naja ich kann schon verstehen, auf was du eigentlich hinaus mchtest. War halt nur ein bisschen provokant geschrieben. Ist aber auch nicht weiter schlimm, regt immerhin zum nachdenken an :-P

lief der TMS bei dir denn gut?  :Smilie:  wohin wirds gehen?

----------


## RaKiPyt

Bier + Internet ist nie eine gute Idee!  :Big Grin: 

Danke, dass die Leute hier so verstndnisvoll reagieren.  :Top: 

Oh der TMS war ungewhnlich gut! 92 Prozentpunkte sind vielversprechend! Und ich gehe wahrscheinlich nach Wrzburg, wenn ich es denn schaffe! 2-te Wahl wre Mannheim.

Und selbst?

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

naja schlimmer ist immer die Variante: Bier + sms /whatsapp  :Big Grin: 

92% ist der wahnsinn.^^ htt ich vermutlich nie hingekriegt.
steht mir aber evtl. auch noch bevor.
Studiere im Ausland und nach dem physikum nach Deutschland wechseln. Wenn ich nicht gleich einen Platz krieg, werd ich mich evtl auch noch um den TMS bemhen. mal gucken

----------


## RaKiPyt

> naja schlimmer ist immer die Variante: Bier + sms /whatsapp 
> 
> 92% ist der wahnsinn.^^ htt ich vermutlich nie hingekriegt.
> steht mir aber evtl. auch noch bevor.
> Studiere im Ausland und nach dem physikum nach Deutschland wechseln. Wenn ich nicht gleich einen Platz krieg, werd ich mich evtl auch noch um den TMS bemhen. mal gucken


Das ist die absolute Todeskombo!
Echt? Wo denn? Hatte auch berlegt im Laufe des Studiums eventuell das PJ im Ausland zu machen! Aber das liegt noch in weiter Ferne!
Ist machbar muss ich sagen. Naturwissenschaften war ich eigentlich recht gut, aber die Sachen, die mit auswendig lernen oder Konzentration zu tun hatten war ein Grauen! (24% in Konzentriertes Arbeiten spricht fr sich  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## Southerner

Hallo, ich habe leider vergessen auf meinem formlosen Anschreiben zwecks Ortsprferenz und TMS-Ergebnis zu unterschreiben. Hilft es etwas, noch einen Brief zu schicken, oder ist alles verloren?

----------


## EVT

Die Frist ist doch noch nicht vorbei. Ruf morgen an und frag nach, wie sie es am liebsten haben wollen.

----------


## Southerner

> Die Frist ist doch noch nicht vorbei. Ruf morgen an und frag nach, wie sie es am liebsten haben wollen.


Ich hab eh schon eine Mail geschrieben, aber ja, anrufen wre durchaus eine Option. Gut dass es Leute gibt, die auch um zwei in der Frh noch gerade aus denken knnen. Danke  :Smilie:

----------


## EVT

Bitte. Bei mir ist es erst halb neun, vielleicht daher  :hmmm...:

----------


## Southerner

Kuba?  :Smilie:

----------


## EVT

Nicht ganz.^^

----------


## wolkenkranich6

Hey, ich meine die Frage wurde schon gestellt, aber die Antwort konnte ich nicht finden.
Ich mchte meine Wahl auf Freiburg korrigieren und bald den formlosen Antrag stellen. Nun muss ich mich auch online in FB bewerben und Kontrollblatt sowie mein TMS  Ergebnis per Post hinschicken. Auf meinem altem Kontrollblatt steht FB aber noch nicht drauf. Bis dahin wrde ich auch das aktualisierte Blatt nicht erhalten. Womit bewerbe ich mich dann in FB ? 
Ich werde bei HSS anrufen sobald ich wieder in Deutschland bin, momentan ist mir ein Anruf zu teuer...vielleicht wei ja hier jemand Bescheid?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Email schreiben kannst du doch?

----------


## beachboijoni

tagchen, 
wenn man als altabiturient sein tms ergebnis an hochschulstart schickt, bekommt man dann eigentlich noch eine rckmeldung von hochschulstart, wenn sie den brief erhalten haben?

----------


## Southerner

Es wird empfohlen, eine an sich selbst adressierte Postkarte(frankiert) mitzuschicken, die wird dir dann zugeschickt wenn hochschulstart deine Unterlagen erhalten haben. Mit dem Hinweis, dass du keine Anfragen bezglich des Inhalts stellen sollst,  weil es noch nicht durchgesehen ist.

----------


## beachboijoni

> Es wird empfohlen, eine an sich selbst adressierte Postkarte(frankiert) mitzuschicken, die wird dir dann zugeschickt wenn hochschulstart deine Unterlagen erhalten haben. Mit dem Hinweis, dass du keine Anfragen bezglich des Inhalts stellen sollst,  weil es noch nicht durchgesehen ist.


und wird das kontrollblat eigentlich nochmal gendert?

----------


## Xabi

Jo, meins ist mittlerweile auch schon aktualisiert.

----------


## toni332012

> Jo, meins ist mittlerweile auch schon aktualisiert.


Wann hast du dein Ergebnis weggeschickt?

----------


## Xabi

Hab's direkt am Montagmorgen verschickt. Heute kam dann meine Postkarte zurck und als ich in meinen Account geguckt hab war auch das neue Kontrollblatt schon am Start  :Top:

----------


## RaKiPyt

Dann msste meins ja theoretisch morgen Nachmittag oder Freitag online sein, wenn ich es gestern zur Post gebracht hab.

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Dann msste meins ja theoretisch morgen Nachmittag oder Freitag online sein, wenn ich es gestern zur Post gebracht hab.


Ich habe eben nachgesehen: Mein Kontrollblatt ist ebenfalls -aktualisiert- online. Ich habe es Samstag frh abgeschickt, d.h. sie haben es frhestens Montag erhalten und innerhalb von 2 Tagen bearbeitet. Echt schnell, wenn man bedenkt, dass sie bei hss gerade viel zu tun haben.

----------


## twin2

Wei jemand 
- wie viele sich am TMS 2014 angemeldet haben und 
- wie viele am TMS 2014  teilgenommen haben ?

----------


## Sunjipur

Liebe Community,

haltet Ihr die Bewerbungschancen auf einen Studienplatz in Heidelberg mit einer Ranglistenpunktzahl von 53 noch fr realistisch? Da die Doppeljahrgnge nun beendet sind und der Bewerberandrang somit wieder etwas abebbt, knnte man davon ausgehen, dass die Auswahlgrenze nach unten korrigiert wird?

ber Eure Meinungen wrde ich mich freuen.  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> der Bewerberandrang somit wieder etwas abebbt


Davon wrde ich nun wirklich nicht ausgehen.

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Da die Doppeljahrgnge nun beendet sind und der Bewerberandrang somit wieder etwas abebbt, knnte man davon ausgehen, dass die Auswahlgrenze nach unten korrigiert wird?


Die Doppeljahrgnge sind nur insofern weg, dass dieses Jahr keine neuen hinzukommen.
Logischerweise sind durch die Doppeljahrgnge der letzten Jahre noch viel mehr Bewerber im "Topf" als sonst, da ja auch durch die Doppeljahrgnge nicht merklich mehr Leute zu gelassen wurden. Plus die Neuabiturienten von 2014. Also mssten es meiner Meinung nach noch mehr Bewerber als letztes Jahr sein.

----------


## EVT

Medizin ist weiterhin sehr beliebt und die Abinoten werden immer besser, also glaube ich nicht, dass der NC sinken wird, im Gegenteil.
Die ersten Leute aus den doppelten Jahrgngen bekommen ja bald auch schon den Ausbildungsbonus.

----------


## eliya

Hey Leute,

wisst ihr ob, wenn man z.b hamburg auf 1.ortsprferenz hat und da angenommen wird, man keine chance mehr hat von den anderen unis angenommen zu werden, oder ist das unabhngig voneinander und man kann dann whlen?

----------


## janals

Nein du bekommst nur eine Zusage.
Sobald du an einer Uni angenommen wirst, ist dein Verfahren beendet  :Smilie:

----------


## EVT

Daher gibt es ja die Ortspraeferenzen, HSS geht davon aus, dass man die nach Interesse setzt. Manche Unis wollen natuerlich an OP1, da muss man abwaegen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Infos, die man bestimmt im Leben nicht auf hochschulstart findet.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## eliya

Ok danke :Smilie:  und wenn bei vorauswahl "nein" steht dann ist es egal an welcher stelle du die uni setzt also es ndert nichts an deiner chance an der uni angenommen zu werden oder? ( hab ich nichts genaues auf hss gefunden)

----------


## EVT

Ja, die Unis, die an OP 1-3 stehen wollen, schreiben das dazu. Anscheinend kann man sie auch im System nicht mehr an die falsche Stelle setzen.
Fuer die Chancen ist es egal, da spielt nur deine DN eine Rolle.

----------


## wolkenkranich6

Wei einer ob man irgendwie von der Uni Heidelberg Bescheid bekommt ob die Unterlagen berhaupt eingegangen sind? (Sprich TMS Ergebnis). Bei HSS kann man ja wenigstens eine Postkarte mitschicken...

----------


## toni332012

> Wei einer ob man irgendwie von der Uni Heidelberg Bescheid bekommt ob die Unterlagen berhaupt eingegangen sind? (Sprich TMS Ergebnis). Bei HSS kann man ja wenigstens eine Postkarte mitschicken...


Hab ich bei denen auch einfach mal gemacht!

----------


## wolkenkranich6

> Hab ich bei denen auch einfach mal gemacht!


Okidoki  :Smilie: 
Ansonsten knnte man wohl vielleicht auch anrufen und fragen obs angekommen ist ?

----------


## Tullius80

> Wei einer ob man irgendwie von der Uni Heidelberg Bescheid bekommt ob die Unterlagen berhaupt eingegangen sind? (Sprich TMS Ergebnis). Bei HSS kann man ja wenigstens eine Postkarte mitschicken...


Ich frchte nicht. Beim AdH gibts ja unglcklicherweise keine Online-Bewerberstatusabfrage. Hab auch ein wenig die "irrationale" Befrchtung, dass die Unterlagen nicht zugegangen sein knnten, aber in der Regel geht ja alles glatt.




> Hab ich bei denen auch einfach mal gemacht!


Haste von denen schon was zurckbekommen?

----------


## Juliuschka

> Okidoki 
> Ansonsten knnte man wohl vielleicht auch anrufen und fragen obs angekommen ist ?


Ich habe angerufen und mir wrde gesagt, dass sie mir diese Auskunft leider nicht geben knnen  :Frown:  naja, eigentlich ja quatsch sich darum sorgen zu machen!

----------


## twin2

> Ich habe angerufen und mir wrde gesagt, dass sie mir diese Auskunft leider nicht geben knnen  naja, eigentlich ja quatsch sich darum sorgen zu machen!



Na ja, geht ja mit der Deutschen Post und evtl. fehlt dadurch einfach das Vertrauen.
**duck und weg**

----------


## JSL

habe mich das gleiche auch gefragt und angerufen, aber der Typ meinte, dass so ein Post- Fehler so gut wie nie vorkam, also keine Sorge!

----------


## Rikeee

Hallo  :Smilie: 
Ich mchte nchstes Jahr den TMS machen und frage mich, welche Bcher gut dafr geeignet sind. Es gibt ja mittlerweile viele Verlage, die TMS-Bcher anbieten. Welche Bcher habt ihr benutzt und ward ihr zufrieden damit (jetzt, wo die Ergebnisse raus sind  :hmmm...:  )? Ich habe schon viel gutes von den Bchern von den "MedGurus" gehrt, "Meditrain" soll aber auch nicht schlecht sein. Die Auswahl berfordert mich einfach, weil die Bcher ja auch nicht gerade gnstig sind. Die beiden Originalversionen kaufe ich mir auf jeden Fall.
Wre super, wenn ihr mir mal schreibt, was ihr fr Erfahrungen gemacht habt  :Smilie: 
LG Rike

----------


## toni332012

> Ich frchte nicht. Beim AdH gibts ja unglcklicherweise keine Online-Bewerberstatusabfrage. Hab auch ein wenig die "irrationale" Befrchtung, dass die Unterlagen nicht zugegangen sein knnten, aber in der Regel geht ja alles glatt.
> 
> 
> 
> Haste von denen schon was zurckbekommen?


Nein, noch nicht. Hab's erst Montag weggeschickt  :hmmm...:

----------


## Tullius80

> Hallo 
> Ich mchte nchstes Jahr den TMS machen und frage mich, welche Bcher gut dafr geeignet sind. Es gibt ja mittlerweile viele Verlage, die TMS-Bcher anbieten. Welche Bcher habt ihr benutzt und ward ihr zufrieden damit (jetzt, wo die Ergebnisse raus sind  )? Ich habe schon viel gutes von den Bchern von den "MedGurus" gehrt, "Meditrain" soll aber auch nicht schlecht sein. Die Auswahl berfordert mich einfach, weil die Bcher ja auch nicht gerade gnstig sind. Die beiden Originalversionen kaufe ich mir auf jeden Fall.
> Wre super, wenn ihr mir mal schreibt, was ihr fr Erfahrungen gemacht habt 
> LG Rike


Ich kann dir gerade die bungsbcher von MedGurus sehr empfehlen. Gerade die Ausgaben "Muster zuordnen", "Schlauchfiguren" und "Fakten lernen" waren extrem hilfreich. Die Bcher sind verstndlich geschrieben, die Aufgaben umfangreich und vielseitig. Man kann sich mit ihnen super auf den TMS  vorbereiten.
Um den Preis wrde ich mir (wenn du nicht am finanziellen Abgrund stehst) keine Sorgen machen, schlielich sind die Bcher letzten Endes eine Investition in die Zukunft. Ich hatte mir alle Ausgaben besorgt, ausschlielich mit diesen regelmig trainiert und letztlich 99% im TMS erreicht. Ohne die bungsbcher von MedGurus wre das wohl nicht mglich gewesen! 

Die beiden Originalversionen sind natrlich auch ein Muss. Allerdings mit denen solltest du aber mit denen nicht ben, sondern sie 1-2 Wochen vor dem Test unter realen Bedingungen bearbeiten, um zu sehen, wo es noch hakt und wie gut man nun vorbereitet ist.

----------


## JSL

> Hallo 
> Ich mchte nchstes Jahr den TMS machen und frage mich, welche Bcher gut dafr geeignet sind. Es gibt ja mittlerweile viele Verlage, die TMS-Bcher anbieten. Welche Bcher habt ihr benutzt und ward ihr zufrieden damit (jetzt, wo die Ergebnisse raus sind  )? Ich habe schon viel gutes von den Bchern von den "MedGurus" gehrt, "Meditrain" soll aber auch nicht schlecht sein. Die Auswahl berfordert mich einfach, weil die Bcher ja auch nicht gerade gnstig sind. Die beiden Originalversionen kaufe ich mir auf jeden Fall.
> Wre super, wenn ihr mir mal schreibt, was ihr fr Erfahrungen gemacht habt 
> LG Rike


Kann nur zustimmen, Bcher von MedGurus sind echt gut, vor allem Muster und der Leitfaden, wo nochmal wirklich ALLES zu jeder Aufgabengruppe drin steht, inklusive Tips vor dem Testtag usw..  Ich habe noch beide Bcher daheim zum Verkaufen, also wenn du Interesse hast, nur zu! Sind quasi neu, wurde auch nichts reingekritzelt o.. und sind gerade zum ben super hilfreich!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## plastic

> Ich habe eben nachgesehen: Mein Kontrollblatt ist ebenfalls -aktualisiert- online.


Hi!
Ich habe als Altabiturient ebenfalls mein TMS-Ergebnis nachgereicht und jetzt ein neues Kontrollblatt erhalten.
In diesem hat sich jedoch gar nichts gendert  ist bei euch das TMS-Ergebnis dort sichtbar?

----------


## Tullius80

Ja. Ich habe beim elektronischen Kontrollblatt eine vernderte OP-Liste und auch das TMS-Ergebnis ist nun eingetragen worden.

----------


## toni332012

> Ich frchte nicht. Beim AdH gibts ja unglcklicherweise keine Online-Bewerberstatusabfrage. Hab auch ein wenig die "irrationale" Befrchtung, dass die Unterlagen nicht zugegangen sein knnten, aber in der Regel geht ja alles glatt.
> 
> 
> 
> Haste von denen schon was zurckbekommen?


Gestern kam die Karte von Hochschulstart und heute die aus Heidelberg zurck! 
Mein Kontrollblatt ist aber immer noch nicht gendert...

----------


## plastic

Gerade ist dort sehr viel los, bestimmt kommt die E-Mail mit der Info zum neuen Kontrollblatt morgen...

Bei mir kam als Antwort auf die Nachfrage, warum der TMS auch im neuen Kontrollblatt fehlt:
"Guten Tag,
das TMS-Ergebnis ist in Ihrem Account sichtbar."
Wrdet ihr da anrufen oder einfach mal abwarten? Eigentlich mssten sie das Ergebnis ja jetzt haben, es hat sich ja was getan, blo online in meinem AntOn fehlt es eben nach wie vor...

----------


## Tullius80

> Gerade ist dort sehr viel los, bestimmt kommt die E-Mail mit der Info zum neuen Kontrollblatt morgen...
> 
> Bei mir kam als Antwort auf die Nachfrage, warum der TMS auch im neuen Kontrollblatt fehlt:
> "Guten Tag,
> das TMS-Ergebnis ist in Ihrem Account sichtbar."
> Wrdet ihr da anrufen oder einfach mal abwarten? Eigentlich mssten sie das Ergebnis ja jetzt haben, es hat sich ja was getan, blo online in meinem AntOn fehlt es eben nach wie vor...


Nur um sicher zu gehen, was meinst du eigentlich mit "Kontrollblatt"? Die Unterlagen, die man bekommt, wenn man diesen "Antrag" ausdruckt, oder die Informationen, die im Internet elektronisch auf deinem Account hinterlegt sind?




> Gestern kam die Karte von Hochschulstart und heute die aus Heidelberg zurck! 
> Mein Kontrollblatt ist aber immer noch nicht gendert...


Ah schn! Dann schicken die in HD das wohl freundlicherweise tatschlich zurck. Htte ich auch machen sollen... :P

----------


## plastic

Elektronisch findet man beim Einloggen in AntOn das Kontrollblatt mit laufender Nummer. Bei nderungen steigt diese an.

----------


## Tullius80

> Elektronisch findet man beim Einloggen in AntOn das Kontrollblatt mit laufender Nummer. Bei nderungen steigt diese an.


Ja genau. Bei mir ist es seit der nderung die laufende Nummer 2 mit TMS-Ergebnis und vernderter OP-Liste. 

Eine Benachrichtigungs-E-Mail zum vernderten Kontrollblatt gibt es brigens nicht. Zumindest hatte ich keine erhalten.

----------


## Rafaelj

Sorry, bin etwas spt aber trotzdem die Frage(n):
Erhlt man aus HD nicht zurck bzw. kein Onlinestatus bei ADH ?
Wie kann man sicher sein, dass alle Unterlagen eingegangen sind ?
Von Hochschulstart.de habe ich Besttigung (Kontrollmitteilung und Postkarte)..

Mein Ihr, in Heidelberg (ADH) mit 63 Punkten - eine Chance ? (Abi 1.5 und 98% TMS) oder besser wo anders ?

----------


## Rafaelj

Bitte die ..Fehler .. entschuldigen. HANDY!!!!!!!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Wo lag die Punktzahl im letzten Semester?

----------


## Tullius80

Bei 55 Punkten.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Nun denn, dann ist ja alles klar.

----------


## Tullius80

Ganz genau. 63 Punkte sind schon gut. Soweit ich wei, lag die hchste Punktegrenze bei 60. Deine Chancen stehen also recht gut. Auf jedenfall mal bewerben, wenn du nach HD gehen willst.

Eine Rckmeldung zum Eingang der Unterlagen gibt es leider nicht, es sei denn man schickt aus Eigeninitiative eine Postkarte mit. Die wird dann bei Zugang offenbar wieder zurckgeschickt.

----------


## JMZC94

hier ist mal mein ergebnis fr die leute, die in zukunft den tms schreiben wollen, zur orientierung, wie viel punkte fr sie notwendig wren:

testwert: 112
standardwert: 108
prozentrangwert: 79
Note: 1,5

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

hm...aber ist das nicht sinnlos? weil ja immer geguckt wird wieviele besser/schlechter waren und so der prozentrang zustandekommt.

----------


## Tullius80

> hm...aber ist das nicht sinnlos? weil ja immer geguckt wird wieviele besser/schlechter waren und so der prozentrang zustandekommt.


Wenn er mit "Punkten" die erreichte Punktzahl, ergo den "Testwert" meint, dann ist es in der Tat irgendwie sinnlos. Beim TMS ist, wie sonst auch, alles relativ (:P). 
Knnte ich den TMS mehr als einmal schreiben, so wre es theoretisch mglich, beim ersten Mal Prozentrang 90% und beim nchsten Mal bei gleicher Punktzahl nur Prozentrang 50% zu erreichen. Es hngt immer davon ab, wie die anderen abschneiden. Wobei ich glaube, dass es allzu groe Schwankungen nicht so oft gibt. JMZC94's Ergebnis ist wohl dennoch allenfalls eine bloe Orientierungshilfe.

----------


## vivii

Hallo,
ich hab dieses Jahr am TMS in Freiburg teilgenommen und verkaufe jetzt mein bungsmaterial

- Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren BD.4 Muster zuordnen (meditrain)
- Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren BD.5 Diagramme u. Tabellen (meditrain)
- Test fr medizinische Studiengnge I und II: Originalversion I und II des TMS (ITB Consulting)
- Schlauchfiguren Prpkurs Band II 
- Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten im EMS & TMS: Das bungsbuch (medgurus) 
- Mathe im EMS & TMS - Quantitative und formale Probleme: Vorbereitung auf den Medizin Aufnahmetest EMS & TMS    (medgurus) 
- Muster zuordnen im EMS & TMS: Das bungsbuch (medgurus)
- Figuren und Fakten lernen im EMS & TMS: Das bungsbuch (medgurus)
- Textverstndnis im TMS & EMS (medgurus) 
- Fit fr den TMS/ EMS 1: Aufgabensammlung zum Untertest "Quantitative und formale Probleme" mit ausfhrlichen Lsungen   

Die Bcher sind alle wie neu, bis auf "Quantitative und formale Probleme", da habe ich manchmal eine Formel markiert.
Ich habe durch die gute Vorbereitung mit den Bchern einen Testwert von 94% bekommen und wrde sie natrlich billiger verkaufen als ich sie gekauft habe.

Bei Interesse einfach eine persnliche Nachricht oder eine Mail schreiben.  :Smilie:

----------


## Rafaelj

Da wir jetzt die TMS Ergebnisse bereits wissen, an welchen UNIS habt ihr euch beworben?

----------


## janals

Mannheim ❤️

----------


## Rafaelj

Hast du von der Uni eine Bewerbungsbesttigung bekommen? Oder anders gefragt, woher wei ich, dass meine Unterlagen angekommen sind?

----------


## Xabi

Wenn die Uni das nicht durch ne Mail oder sonstwie besttigt wrde ich einfach mal anrufen. Ich geh in Marburg ins Rennen.

----------


## Tullius80

> Da wir jetzt die TMS Ergebnisse bereits wissen, an welchen UNIS habt ihr euch beworben?


Good old Heidelberg! 

Zum Thema Zugangsbesttigung in HD/MA sind in den vorherigen Seiten schon einige Statements gemacht worden. Einfach mal da nachschauen.

----------


## Rafaelj

Danke fr deine Antwort. Wie war dein TMS Ergebnis? Ich habe nmlich auch Heidelberg berlegt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Tullius80

Gesamtprozentrang: 99% Standartwert: 123 Notenquivalent: 1,0

----------


## Rafaelj

> Gesamtprozentrang: 99% Standartwert: 123 Notenquivalent: 1,0


Super, gratuliere dir, dann bekommst du sicher den Platz. Wie war dein Abi? Mein war leider zu schlecht 1,5.

----------


## Tullius80

> Super, gratuliere dir, dann bekommst du sicher den Platz. Wie war dein Abi? Mein war leider zu schlecht 1,5.


Danke, danke! Mein Abitur betrgt auch nur 1,5, aber mit dem Test komm ich in HD auf ~70 Punkte. 55 Punkte waren letztes Jahr der NC.

----------


## Carotheres

Ist bei euch allen das Kontrollblatt schon gendert worden? Ich habe meinen nderungsantrag am 09.07 abgeschickt und machen mir gerade total Sorgen, dass er nicht angekommen ist, weil bei Anton noch nichts gendert wurde  :Frown: 
Was soll ich machen, wenn das morgen immer noch nicht gendert wurde?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

hm ja..bei hss anrufen wr ne ganz gute Idee. Jetzt.

----------


## Carotheres

Man kann nur bis 15Uhr anrufen...
Hat hier jemand das auch am 09.07 abgeschickt und schon ein neues Kontrollblatt bei Anton?

----------


## RaKiPyt

> Man kann nur bis 15Uhr anrufen...
> Hat hier jemand das auch am 09.07 abgeschickt und schon ein neues Kontrollblatt bei Anton?


Ich hatte meins vorletzte Woche Montag (30.06.) abgeschickt und die Meldung war erst am Samstag morgen (05.07.) drin! Ich hab dann da auch ne Mail hingeschrieben und angerufen und hab ziemlich flott auf meine Mail ne Antwort bekommen!  :Smilie: 
Wird schon!  :Smilie:

----------


## Carotheres

Okay. Hab jetzt auch noch von anderen gehrt, bei denen es noch nicht online ist.
Ich habe heute aus Panik, nochmal alles hingeschickt... Naja ich werde morgen mal anrufen, falls es immer noch nicht gendert wurde. Ich will mir garnicht vorstellen was ist, wenn es an so etwas wie der Post scheitert :/

----------


## Rafaelj

Es gilt der Poststempel. Also wenn du es mit Einschreiben geschickt hast, kannst du es bei der Post Online einsehen.
Ich habe zustzlich eine Postkarte mit Rckadresse geschickt. Die war 3 Tage spter bei mir zurck.

Online (Anton) kann ich das Kontrollblatt einsehen. Es sieht genau so aus, wie ich es eingegeben habe (und wie die Unterlagen, die ich geschickt habe - Abi-Zeugnis , TMS, usw..). Ich habe, weil es mir unsicher war und auch etwaige Fehler vermutete, extra eine email geschickt, ob alles OK ist. Demnach, so wie der Sachbearbeiter sehen konnte, war alles OK (Antwort innerhalb 1 Tages).

----------


## Rafaelj

> Okay. Hab jetzt auch noch von anderen gehrt, bei denen es noch nicht online ist.
> Ich habe heute aus Panik, nochmal alles hingeschickt... Naja ich werde morgen mal anrufen, falls es immer noch nicht gendert wurde. Ich will mir garnicht vorstellen was ist, wenn es an so etwas wie der Post scheitert :/


Ja da hast du vollkommen Recht, wnsche dir viel Glck.

----------


## Carotheres

Danke  :Smilie:

----------


## Carotheres

Heute morgen wurde mein Kontrollblatt aktualisiert!! Puuh, jetzt bin ich erleichtert  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rafaelj

> Heute morgen wurde mein Kontrollblatt aktualisiert!! Puuh, jetzt bin ich erleichtert


Na endlich, ich freue mich fr dich, das alles ist doch schon sowieso nervenaufreibend. Jetzt mssen wir alle noch so lange warten......

----------


## RaKiPyt

Das frheste Ergebnis ist Anfang September zu erwarten, oder?
Und wenn man die 1. OP nicht bekommt dauert es noch lnger??

----------


## janals

Meins ist auch noch nicht aktualisiert und bei meinem Anruf sagte man mir, es wre noch nichtmal im System 😩

----------


## Tullius80

> Das frheste Ergebnis ist Anfang September zu erwarten, oder?
> Und wenn man die 1. OP nicht bekommt dauert es noch lnger??


Ja. Die Ergebnisse der 1. Stufe gibt es (leider) erst am 3. September. Die der zweiten Stufe ab Mitte September.

----------


## Rafaelj

> Ja. Die Ergebnisse der 1. Stufe gibt es (leider) erst am 3. September. Die der zweiten Stufe ab Mitte September.


Genau so ist es, so lange mssen wir uns noch gedulden und wenn alles gut geht, dann schnell eine Wohnung suchen. Es wird echt stressig, aber die Hauptsache ist doch, dass man einen Platz bekommt.

----------


## twin2

So ist es: 3. September 2014 ist die 1. Stufe und 

ggf. noch (z.B. fr die AdH): 24.9.14 ist die 2. Stufe. Das erste Nachrckverfahren ist der 08.10.14

----------


## Tullius80

> Genau so ist es, so lange mssen wir uns noch gedulden und wenn alles gut geht, dann schnell eine Wohnung suchen. Es wird echt stressig, aber die Hauptsache ist doch, dass man einen Platz bekommt.


Ja, das mit der Wohnung ist in einigen Unistdten durchaus ganz schn eng. Wie gut, dass ich schon in HD wohne, dann muss ich mich wenigstens damit voraussichtlich nicht nochmal rumschlagen.

----------


## Rafaelj

> Ja, das mit der Wohnung ist in einigen Unistdten durchaus ganz schn eng. Wie gut, dass ich schon in HD wohne, dann muss ich mich wenigstens damit voraussichtlich nicht nochmal rumschlagen.


Super, da hast du echt Glck, bei mir wird es etwas schwieriger, da ich aus Koblenz komme, aber ich freue mich auf der anderen Seite, wenn es mit dem Platz klappt.

----------


## Xabi

Moinsen Nachbar, ich komm auch aus Koblenz!  :Big Grin:

----------


## plastic

> Gestern kam die Karte von Hochschulstart und heute die aus Heidelberg zurck! 
> Mein Kontrollblatt ist aber immer noch nicht gendert...





> Zum Thema Zugangsbesttigung in HD/MA sind in den vorherigen Seiten schon einige Statements gemacht worden. Einfach mal da nachschauen.


Mannheim dagegen hat meine Postkarte vom 07. Juli nicht zurckgesendet... Ich gehe jetzt aber mal davon aus, dass das alles entweder erst spter bearbeitet wird oder man eben auf die Post vertraut. 
In meinem Kontrollblatt fehlt trotz Anruf und Mail an hss das TMS-Ergebnis. Naja, Auskunft war, dass sie es aber haben.
Wird schon passen, bin irgendwie froh, dass die Frist jetzt rum ist, wie geht es euch?  :bhh:

----------


## Tullius80

Vielleicht machen die's in Mannheim ja auch nicht, who knows. Offiziell gibt es ja gar keine Angaben darber. 

Ich war in meiner nicht enden wollenden Paranoia heute morgen nochmal bei der Medizinischen Fakultt Heidelberg und hab denen meine Bewerbung persnlich in die Hand gedrckt. Sicher ist sicher!  :bhh: 
Bin ebenfalls ganz froh, dass jetzt schon mal die Frist um ist. Jetzt heit es warten bis Anfang September, wobei das solange auch schon nicht mehr hin ist.

----------


## Rafaelj

> Mannheim dagegen hat meine Postkarte vom 07. Juli nicht zurckgesendet... Ich gehe jetzt aber mal davon aus, dass das alles entweder erst spter bearbeitet wird oder man eben auf die Post vertraut. 
> In meinem Kontrollblatt fehlt trotz Anruf und Mail an hss das TMS-Ergebnis. Naja, Auskunft war, dass sie es aber haben.
> Wird schon passen, bin irgendwie froh, dass die Frist jetzt rum ist, wie geht es euch?


Naja, bin ziemlich aufgeregt, mal gucken, wie wir die Zeit durchstehen.

----------


## Rafaelj

> Moinsen Nachbar, ich komm auch aus Koblenz!


Ist das coool, wo hast du dich denn beworben?

----------


## Rafaelj

> Vielleicht machen die's in Mannheim ja auch nicht, who knows. Offiziell gibt es ja gar keine Angaben darber. 
> 
> Ich war in meiner nicht enden wollenden Paranoia heute morgen nochmal bei der Medizinischen Fakultt Heidelberg und hab denen meine Bewerbung persnlich in die Hand gedrckt. Sicher ist sicher! 
> Bin ebenfalls ganz froh, dass jetzt schon mal die Frist um ist. Jetzt heit es warten bis Anfang September, wobei das solange auch schon nicht mehr hin ist.


Kann ich echt gut verstehen, htte ich an deiner Stelle genauso gemacht, sicher ist sicher.

----------


## Xabi

Marburg ist bei mir numero uno, und selbst?

----------


## Rafaelj

> Marburg ist bei mir numero uno, und selbst?


Heidelberg. Mal schauen, ob es klappt, bin froh, wenn berhaupt was klappt, habe sogar sterreich in Betracht gezogen.

----------


## Tullius80

> Heidelberg. Mal schauen, ob es klappt, bin froh, wenn berhaupt was klappt, habe sogar sterreich in Betracht gezogen.


Wenn ich du wre, wrde ich mir darber nicht allzu viele Sorgen machen. 63 Punkte im AdH sind schon sehr solide, da muss der Schnitt noch ein ganzes Stck anziehen, dass du nicht mehr reinkommst.

----------


## Xabi

> Heidelberg. Mal schauen, ob es klappt, bin froh, wenn berhaupt was klappt, habe sogar sterreich in Betracht gezogen.


Dann viel Erfolg bei der Bewerbung ;).

----------


## Rafaelj

> Wenn ich du wre, wrde ich mir darber nicht allzu viele Sorgen machen. 63 Punkte im AdH sind schon sehr solide, da muss der Schnitt noch ein ganzes Stck anziehen, dass du nicht mehr reinkommst.


Hoffentlich hast du Recht....wre schon gerne auf der HD Uni. Naturwissenschaften waren schon immer mein Ding und seid ich denken kann, wollte ich Arzt werden. Von HD hrt man halt nur Gutes  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rafaelj

> Dann viel Erfolg bei der Bewerbung ;).


Vielen Dank, wnsche ich dir auch und dass wir alle irgendwie die Zeit durchstehen.

----------


## JSL

Eine Frage an die, die sich in HD beworben haben: habt ihr den Brief per einschreiben oder ganz normal gesendet? Weil ich mach mir echt gerade ein bisschen Gedanken was passiert, wenn der aus irgend nem Grund hops gegangen ist...

----------


## toni332012

> Eine Frage an die, die sich in HD beworben haben: habt ihr den Brief per einschreiben oder ganz normal gesendet? Weil ich mach mir echt gerade ein bisschen Gedanken was passiert, wenn der aus irgend nem Grund hops gegangen ist...


Normaler Brief mit Postkarte, die auch zurckgekommen ist.

----------


## Rafaelj

> Eine Frage an die, die sich in HD beworben haben: habt ihr den Brief per einschreiben oder ganz normal gesendet? Weil ich mach mir echt gerade ein bisschen Gedanken was passiert, wenn der aus irgend nem Grund hops gegangen ist...


Ich habe ihn per Einschreiben geschickt und konnte dann laut Sendungsnummer verfolgen, dass er in Heidelberg entgegen genommen wurde.

----------


## Helli12

Hallo  :Smilie:  
ich verkaufe meine bungsmaterialien fr den TMS und EMS, mit denen ich ein sehr gutes Ergebnis erzielen konnte. Ich wrde mich natrlich sehr freuen, wenn ich alle Bcher als "Komplettpaket" versenden knnte. ber den Preis knnen wir dann verhandeln. Meldet euch einfach bei Interesse  :Smilie: 

Folgende Bcher habe ich anzubieten: 
ITB Consulting: Test fr medizinische Studiengnge I, Originalversion I des TMS (5.aktualisierte Ausgabe) ISBN: 978-3-8017-2168-8, Originalpreis: 12,95 Euro

ITB Consulting: Test fr medizinische Studiengnge II, Originalversion II des TMS (5.aktualisierte Ausgabe) ISBN: 978-3-8017-2169-5, Originalpreis: 12,95 Euro

Meditrain, Band 1, Trainingstest zum TMS/EMS, 204 Aufgaben mit Lsungsschlssel, ISBN: 978-3-930715-17-6, Originalpreis: 26,90 Euro

Meditrain, Band 2,  Figuren und Fakten lernen, ISBN: 978-3-930715-16-9, Originalpreis: 27,95 Euro

Meditrain, Band 4, Muster zuordnen, ISBN: 978-3-930715-13-8, Originalpreis: 25,95 Euro

Meditrain, Band 5, Diagramme und Tabellen, ISBN: 978-3-930715-14-5, Originalpreis: 32,00 Euro

Meditrain, Band 8, Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten, ISBN: 978-3-930715-19-0, Originalpreis: 19,95 Euro

Meditrain, Aufgabensammlung zu den Untertests: Muster zuordnen,  Schlauchfiguren, Figuren lernen, Fakten lernen, ISBN: 978-3-930715-01-5, Originalpreis: 19,95 Euro

MedGurus Verlag, 4. Auflage, Quantitative und Formale Probleme, Mathe im TMS und EMS, ISBN: 978-3-950333-22-0, Originalpreis: 19,90 Euro

MedGurus verlag, 1. Auflage, Muster zuordnen im EMS und TMS, ISBN: 978-3-944902-00-5, Originalpreis: 15,90 Euro

MedGurus Verlag, 2. Auflage, Schlauchfiguren im TMS und EMS, ISBN: 978-3944902012, Originalpreis: 15,90 Euro


Gratis ist: Meditrain, bungsbuch: 405 Aufgaben zur kompletten Vorbereitung aller Untertests des EMS/TMS und ein Heftchen mit guten Tipps zur Vorbereitung.

----------


## onlyhope7

Hallo Helli12  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich bin momentan Schlerin der 12. Klasse und mchte nchstes Jahr im Mai mglichst erfolgreich den TMS absolvieren. Vorab wollte ich dich fragen, welche Bcher dir beim ben mehr "gebracht" haben, die vom MedGurus Verlag oder die vom Meditrain? Bis jetzt besitze ich die beiden Bcher "Test fr medizinische Studiengnge 1 und 2". 
Danke im Voraus  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## monkey10

Ich habe einiges an bungsmaterial zu verkaufen! 

	- Meditrain "Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium EMS/TMS erfolgreich trainieren - Muster zuordnen BD 4" neu 25,95 €*
	- ITB Consulting "Test fr medizinische Studiengnge I - Originalversion des TMS I" neu 12,95 €
	- ITB Consulting "Test fr medizinische Studiengnge II - Originalversion des TMS II" neu 12,95 €
	- PC-Generator Basis-Paket (Konzentriertes & sorgfltiges Arbeiten, Fakten lernen, Schlauchfiguren) 5 €
	- PC-Generator Schlauchfiguren Plus 5 €
	- MedGurus "Muster zuordnen im EMS & TMS: Das bungsbuch" neu 15,90 €*
	- MedGurus "Figuren und Fakten lernen im EMS & TMS: Das bungsbuch" neu 15,90 €
	- MedGurus "Quantitative und formale Probleme: Mathe im TMS" neu 19,90 €

	Neu wrde alles 113,55 € kosten. Ich verkaufe alles zusammen fr 90 €. 
	Wenn jemand nicht alles haben will, knnen wir das auch machen. Bitte per PN melden!

----------


## Rafaelj

Wie geht's euch so? Nchste Woche gibt's die Ergebnisse........

----------


## Sternchenhase

Ich bin echt nervs!  :Frown:

----------


## Rafaelj

Bis jetzt ging's bei mir einigermaen, da ich mit dem Praktikum abgelenkt war, aber so langsam drehe ich durch.

----------


## ellgrace

Geht mir genauso! Ich werd immer nervser und mit der Wohnungssuche wird es auch immer schwerer  ::-oopss:

----------


## Sternchenhase

> mit der Wohnungssuche wird es auch immer schwerer


Oh ja... :was ist das...?:

----------


## Tarentino

Seit ein paar Tagen ist die Nervositt bei mir von 0 auf unglaublich viel gestiegen. Jetzt will ich langsam einfach wissen, ob es geklappt hat und ob ich jetzt bald umziehen kann und endlich anfangen darf zu studieren

----------


## Rafaelj

> Seit ein paar Tagen ist die Nervositt bei mir von 0 auf unglaublich viel gestiegen. Jetzt will ich langsam einfach wissen, ob es geklappt hat und ob ich jetzt bald umziehen kann und endlich anfangen darf zu studieren


Meine Worte, diese Ungewissheit ist schlimm und danach kommt hoffentlich die Wohnungssuche........die wird auch nicht einfach sein.

----------


## ooliviaa

Hallo !

Bietet jemand zufllig TMS Vorbereitungsbcher zum Kauf an ?
ber eine Antwort wrd ich mich sehr freuen !

----------


## clarmar

Ja ich  :Smilie:  
-Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten, NEU 8€
-Muster erkennen und zuordnen NEU 8€
-Test fr medizinische Studiengnge, Originalversion 2, mit Bleistift reingeschrieben, 4€

Schreib mir doch bei Interesse :Smilie: 
Auerdem habe ich noch einen Timer der blinkt, wenn die Zeit abgelaufen ist (8€)

----------


## Hanni91193

Hallo ihr Lieben,
Ist hier zufllig jemand, der im letzten Jahr unter die besten 10% gefallen ist? Ich wollte mal fragen, wie viel ihr insgesamt vom Test richtig bzw. falsch beantwortet habt. Also wie ihr bei den einzelnen Teilaufgaben abgeschnitten habt? War das wirklich so berdurchschnittlich gut oder habt euch auch Fehler erlaubt? Ich wrde mich sehr ber eine Antwort freuen.
Mit freundlichen Gren 
Hanni

----------


## CalvinAndHobbes

Jau. 
Die durchschnittliche Punktzahl, die die Leute hatten, hing immer vom Aufgabentyp ab. Beim konzentrierten Arbeiten hatte ich Z.B. 72% als Rang, obwohl bis zur viertletzten Reihe gekommen. Bei vielen der anderen Aufgaben war der Durchschnitt nur bei 10 - 12 Punkten, soweit ich mich erinnere. Die volle Punktzahl wirst du auf keinen Fall in jedem Untertest bentigen geschweige denn bekommen. 

Also mach dir besser darber keinen Kopf, sondern lote deine Schwchen aus und trainier vor allem Mathe und die Gedchtnisuntertests. Da gut abzuschneiden ist eigentlich keine Kunst. 
Cheers

----------


## Ernald

Also ich war unter den 1% (Prozentrang 99) besten in 2014 und kann dir kurz sagen wie ich gelernt habe und welche Punktzahlen ich wo ungefhr hatte.
Ich glaube ich habe damals ziemlich genau 4 Wochen vorher angefangen und hab mir vorher klar gemacht, welche Teile ich besonders lernen muss (z.B. war ich immer gut in Mathe und hnlichem), somit habe ich mich z.B. sehr aufs Auswendig lernen und Muster/Schlauchfiguren konzentriert. Ich habe dann jeden WOCHENTAG ca. 1-1,5h maximal gelernt mit den blichen, im Internet zu findenden Materialen. Dabei muss aber auch gesagt sein, dass jeder seinen eigenen Lernspeed bzw seine eigene Aufnahmefhigkeit hat, deswegen wird glaube ich offiziell auch geraten 5 Wochen vorher anzufangen. Schaden kann das jedenfalls nicht, da man den Test ja nur einmal machen darf. 
Zustzlich wrde ich jedem raten, auch spter im Studium whrend der Lernphasen, sich genug zu bewegen; besonders Ausdauersport frdert ungemein die Denkfhigkeit.

Also ich habe z.B. Bei Konzentriertem Lernen und Gedchtnis Test Fakten lernen volle Punktzahl, aber bei Diagrammen und Tabellen nur 13/20 Punkten (78%-Rang). Ansonsten liege ich immer so um die 16-17 Punkte bzw Prozentrnge von 90-99.

Ich kann dir aus Erfahrung sagen, dass folgende Themen am besten zu lernen sind: Muster zuordnen,Schlauchfiguren,Konzentration,Gedchtnis. Hier gibt es auch unzhliges Material zu kaufen im Internet.

Solltest du Fragen zu konkretem Lernvorgehen haben bei bestimmten Themen kannst du mich auch persnlich anschreiben (z.B. gibt es ganz super Tricks bei den Gedchtnisaufgaben).

Ansonsten mach dir nicht zu viel Gedanken, ich glaube der Durchschnitt schafft gerade mal 10/20 Punkte, damit also Prozentrang 50 wenn du gerade mal die Hlfte der Aufgaben lst. Und mit Training ist es gut machbar unter die besten 20% oder 10% zu kommen!

----------


## Fatme96

> Also ich war unter den 1% (Prozentrang 99) besten in 2014 und kann dir kurz sagen wie ich gelernt habe und welche Punktzahlen ich wo ungefhr hatte.
> Ich glaube ich habe damals ziemlich genau 4 Wochen vorher angefangen und hab mir vorher klar gemacht, welche Teile ich besonders lernen muss (z.B. war ich immer gut in Mathe und hnlichem), somit habe ich mich z.B. sehr aufs Auswendig lernen und Muster/Schlauchfiguren konzentriert. Ich habe dann jeden WOCHENTAG ca. 1-1,5h maximal gelernt mit den blichen, im Internet zu findenden Materialen. Dabei muss aber auch gesagt sein, dass jeder seinen eigenen Lernspeed bzw seine eigene Aufnahmefhigkeit hat, deswegen wird glaube ich offiziell auch geraten 5 Wochen vorher anzufangen. Schaden kann das jedenfalls nicht, da man den Test ja nur einmal machen darf. 
> Zustzlich wrde ich jedem raten, auch spter im Studium whrend der Lernphasen, sich genug zu bewegen; besonders Ausdauersport frdert ungemein die Denkfhigkeit.
> 
> Also ich habe z.B. Bei Konzentriertem Lernen und Gedchtnis Test Fakten lernen volle Punktzahl, aber bei Diagrammen und Tabellen nur 13/20 Punkten (78%-Rang). Ansonsten liege ich immer so um die 16-17 Punkte bzw Prozentrnge von 90-99.
> 
> Ich kann dir aus Erfahrung sagen, dass folgende Themen am besten zu lernen sind: Muster zuordnen,Schlauchfiguren,Konzentration,Gedchtnis. Hier gibt es auch unzhliges Material zu kaufen im Internet.
> 
> Solltest du Fragen zu konkretem Lernvorgehen haben bei bestimmten Themen kannst du mich auch persnlich anschreiben (z.B. gibt es ganz super Tricks bei den Gedchtnisaufgaben).
> ...


Hey Ernald,
Ich htte riesen Interesse an Tipps und Tricks. Wenn du Zeit und lust hast dich mit mir auszutauschen, wre ich berglcklich, wenn du mir schreibst  :Smilie: 
brigens mache ich erst nchstes Jahr den Test, aber ich muss unbedingt zu den 10% der besten gehren, damit ich ein Platz bekomme.
Liebe Gre,
Fatme

----------


## Janosch1993

Moin!
Bin auch gerade voll in der Vorbereitung...
Eigentlich klappt alles gut bis auf Fakten lernen (Lerne mit der Loci-Methode, soll angeblich die beste sein, jedoch klappt es noch nicht wirklich), Diagramme und Quantitative Probleme... War noch nie das Mathe-Ass... Habe mir jetzt noch kurzfristig ein Buch gekauft, ich hoffe das bringt noch was. 
Hat vielleicht jemand noch Tipps zu diesen Untertests (vor allem Fakten lernen)?
Und wei jemand, ob irgendwo die Werte stehen, die man letztes Jahr brauchte, um zB unter die 10% besten zu kommen?
Gestresste Gre
Janosch

----------


## Fatme96

> Moin!
> Bin auch gerade voll in der Vorbereitung...
> Eigentlich klappt alles gut bis auf Fakten lernen (Lerne mit der Loci-Methode, soll angeblich die beste sein, jedoch klappt es noch nicht wirklich), Diagramme und Quantitative Probleme... War noch nie das Mathe-Ass... Habe mir jetzt noch kurzfristig ein Buch gekauft, ich hoffe das bringt noch was. 
> Hat vielleicht jemand noch Tipps zu diesen Untertests (vor allem Fakten lernen)?
> Und wei jemand, ob irgendwo die Werte stehen, die man letztes Jahr brauchte, um zB unter die 10% besten zu kommen?
> Gestresste Gre
> Janosch


Hallo Janosch,

Falls du bei Facebook registriert bist, dort gibt es eine TMS-Gruppe und da haben einige User ihre Ergebnisse von 2014 eingetragen.

----------


## Janosch1993

> Hallo Janosch,
> 
> Falls du bei Facebook registriert bist, dort gibt es eine TMS-Gruppe und da haben einige User ihre Ergebnisse von 2014 eingetragen.


Cool, danke! Schaue da mal vorbei!  :Smilie:

----------


## Janosch1993

> Hallo Janosch,
> 
> Falls du bei Facebook registriert bist, dort gibt es eine TMS-Gruppe und da haben einige User ihre Ergebnisse von 2014 eingetragen.


Cool, danke! Schaue da mal vorbei!  :Smilie:

----------

